# Your fuel prices



## Alex Von Königsberg

Yesterday, the price was €0.69/litre for 87 (~91 in Europe) and €0.74/litre for 91 (~95 in Europe). Being spoiled? Yeah... And some of our American forum members still complain about the prices


----------



## Xusein

gladisimo said:


> For all the Americans, do you guys have Costco's/Sam's Clubs with gas stations and do you use them? Their gas is about 5-15 cents lower than brand name gas.


I knew someone who did that, but I wasn't a member.

In Connecticut, lots of gas stations were discounting as much as 10 cents if you used cash. Don't see that here.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

gladisimo said:


> Right now it's at 3.879/gal. For all the Americans, do you guys have Costco's/Sam's Clubs with gas stations and do you use them? Their gas is about 5-15 cents lower than brand name gas.


My parents pump at Costco because it's 5 minutes away from their home. However, the price difference is not more than 10 cents per gallon, so it's not that critical. Besides, usually there are long lines at Costco pumps. In my case, I have to drive for 40 km just to get to Costco, so it's totally not worth it :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

In the Netherlands, unmanned automated gas stations discount € 10 - 12 cents. That's $ 0.55 to 0.66 a gallon.


----------



## pilotos

*Average prices for my city:*

Unleaded 95:1.144 € /Liter

Super Unleaded :1.334 € /Liter

Diesel:1.234 € /liter 

*Cheapest prices as of today, in my city again:*

Unleaded 95:1.055 € /Liter

Super Unleaded :1.169 € /Liter

Diesel: 1.157 € /liter


----------



## Dan

ChrisZwolle said:


> In the Netherlands, unmanned automated gas stations discount € 10 - 12 cents. That's $ 0.55 to 0.66 a gallon.


Same here. We always fill up at unmanned stations.


----------



## x-type

in Italy i have seen some kind of "happy hours" at gas stations


----------



## dubart

Dan1113 said:


> Same here. We always fill up at unmanned stations.


We have self-service stations only, so it makes no difference...


----------



## cees

with a self service station there's still a employee in the shop that you can pay,..a unmanned station has no employee's on site.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

ChrisZwolle said:


> In the Netherlands, unmanned automated gas stations discount € 10 - 12 cents. That's $ 0.55 to 0.66 a gallon.


In Estonia the difference between manned and unmanned stations is only € 1,6 cents per litre.


----------



## alexis91

Regular: $ .90 USD per liter / .62 EUR


----------



## Guest

New Jersey:

87-$3.44 per gallon

Lowest gas takes in the US:banana:
But still prices are relatively high from five years ago. :bash:


----------



## msz2

Today, Poland, city of Kielce (between Krakow and Warsaw),

unleaded 95 - 1.31 euro or 1.92 dollar per 1 liter.


----------



## FREKI

I paid 10,26 DKK a few days ago ( $2.01 / €1.38 ) per liter 3 days ago..


----------



## jbkayaker12

gladisimo said:


> Last tank I fueled was 3.899/gal (1.02/L)
> 
> Right now it's at 3.879/gal. For all the Americans, do you guys have Costco's/Sam's Clubs with gas stations and do you use them? Their gas is about 5-15 cents lower than brand name gas.



Yeah we have them here but I only go to Chevron Stations, Chevron with Techron hahaha. Anyway around $3.69/gallon here in Vegas. I use Plus 89 octane, regular unleaded 87 octane is definitely lower in price. Go figure it out in terms of price per/liter. 4 liters to a gallon so not bad price compared to Europe.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

FREKI said:


> I paid 10,26 DKK a few days ago ( $2.01 / €1.38 ) per liter 3 days ago..


I can't believe tax-mania-Denmark has even cheaper gas than the Netherlands. It's € 1.57 here right now


----------



## napoleon

Thailand 26/09/2008


*unleaded 95* 1.10 US$/Litre

*unleaded 91 * 1.03 US$/Litre

*Gasohol 95 - E10* 0.80 US$/Litre

*Gasohol 95 - E20* 0.75 US$/Litre

*Gasohol 95 - E85* 0.55 US$/Litre

*Gasohol 91 - E10 *0.77 US$/Litre

*Diesel* 0.89 US$/Litre

*NGV* 0.23 US$/Litre


----------



## ultra laverdi

lithuania

1 euro - gasoline
1 euro - diesel
0,8 euro - natural gas


----------



## hetfield85

*Malaysia*


RON97 US$0.71 /liter

RON92 US$0.67 /liter

Diesel US$0.69 /liter


----------



## msz2

hetfield85 said:


> *Malaysia*
> 
> 
> RON97 US$0.71 /liter
> 
> RON92 US$0.67 /liter
> 
> Diesel US$0.69 /liter


Lucky you, people in Malesia.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

10ROT said:


> The fuel tax here is 59.3 cents/gallon (~€0.113/liter)


It's ten times that in the Netherlands ( €1 tax per liter or $ 5.3 per gallon)


----------



## Xusein

I don't believe that I would be able to afford driving there, lol.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You get used to it, you make other budget decisions, like go less shopping or fewer times out to dinner. People don't really drive less here. The first thing people cut back into are groceries and recreational drives.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Rail system and other public transportation is much more developed in Europe (yes, including the Netherlands), so people have more choices as to which transport will take them to work. 

Although in America we pay twice less for petrol, I save $300/month on average since I started using bus for everyday commute. In Sacramento, I had to drive ~80-100 km on any given day to get to/from university, and I did not have any other choice. Thus, I had to pump every 4 days. After moving to Pullman, I drive mostly to do shopping, and I pump once a month. Now, consider we have European fuel prices and multiply my savings by 1.5 (Europeans drive shorter distances).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> Rail system and other public transportation is much more developed in Europe (yes, including the Netherlands), so people have more choices as to which transport will take them to work.


We can use our bicycles. The percentage of people NOT using public transportation for commuting in the Netherlands is the same as in the United States (90%).


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

^^ Yeah, here is an interesting article on cycling in the Netherlands:  High petrol prices see bikes gain ground in the Netherlands


----------



## LtBk

ChrisZwolle said:


> You get used to it, you make other budget decisions, like go less shopping or fewer times out to dinner. People don't really drive less here. The first thing people cut back into are groceries and recreational drives.


Except that many Americans are in bad debt and barley surviving.


----------



## Timon91

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> ^^ Yeah, here is an interesting article on cycling in the Netherlands:  High petrol prices see bikes gain ground in the Netherlands


I use my bike for my everyday commute to high school, which is 14.5 kms. When rainy (like now) I use the bus, but it doesn't run that often, so I still prefer the bike


----------



## Energy2003

^^ your health will be happy about that


----------



## ChrisZwolle

LtBk said:


> Except that many Americans are in bad debt and barley surviving.


I think nearly all Dutchmen are in debt too. You know.. for their car, mortgage etc. However, we still manage to survive yet as far as I know nearly all taxes are higher in Europe.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

^^
Surviving for now.
Btw. I'm debt free and thankful for it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> ^^ Yeah, here is an interesting article on cycling in the Netherlands:  High petrol prices see bikes gain ground in the Netherlands


I doubt if it is really because of the high petrol prices. In 2006, the petrol prices weren't as high as they now are, and we usually don't drive gas-guzzling cars but fuel economic cars. Besides that, the economy was better in 2006. Worthy buys are always delayed when the economy is worse.

Car sales dropped too because of the bad economy, not necessarily because of the high fuel prices, at least that's how it's reported here. Besides that, there was the issue of the new license plates coming up so people waited to buy a new car until the new plates arrived, making them more worthy when they sell them again in a few years. 

Remember we had high fuel prices for many years, not just the last 2 years, gas was in the 5 - 6 dollar a gallon range many years ago, while traffic jams increased year-in-year-out with 10% annually. People just keep going to work.


----------



## msz2

10ROT said:


> I don't believe that I would be able to afford driving there, lol.


We in Europe have cars which use 7l/100km not 25l/100km like in the USA.


----------



## Kvaka 22

In Republic of Srpska, eurodiesel at OMV gas stations is 2,26 KM per liter or ~1,15 EUR.


----------



## x-type

Kvaka 22 said:


> In Republic of Srpska, eurodiesel at OMV gas stations is 2,26 KM per liter or ~1,15 EUR.


isn't that price at whole BIH?


----------



## Kvaka 22

No. Gas is usually more expensive in FBiH. (Gas taxes are under Republic of Srpska's authority.)


----------



## Dan

msz2 said:


> We in Europe have cars which use 7l/100km not 25l/100km like in the USA.


Yeah, the types of cars that we have here help a lot -- there is more to fuel economy than just outright gas price.

In Sweden at least, something like half of all Stockholmers use our excellent public transportation to get around (no reason no to) and so nobody has to cut down on eating out and such just because of rising gas prices.


----------



## Energy2003

today ... 50m away from german boarder, in West-Austria/Vorarlberg 

95 oct - exactly 1,20€ ... it´s ok .. specially for the Germans


----------



## Energy2003

hihi


----------



## Xusein

Buffalo now has the highest gas prices in the Northeast US! :rant:

Even higher than New York City!

About $0.98/liter ($3.71/gal) or about €0.72...even though the price of gas is plummeting nationwide, it's crawling down here.


----------



## Verso

Ok, Timon, which road(s) do you wanna see?


----------



## PLH

What a stupid question - Struma of course :colgate: :tongue4:


----------



## Timon91

Oh yeah. Struma it is. Please don't tell radi


----------



## Verso

Err yeah, I was having in mind sth closer.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A nice roundtrip to Graz, Klagenfurt and Villach


----------



## Verso

I don't feel safe in Klagenfurt, they probably think we killed Haider.  Right, the motorway to Hungary opens in ten days, I can go to Hungary. :cheers: Or I can be Her Majesty's cheap chauffeur tomorrow. :laugh:


----------



## x-type

it would be nice to make A2 trip Graz - Villach 


btw, have you guys made your plans for next summer trip? i allready have  i think we really made fantastic reports and trips this summer, sowe must try hard and make it even better next year!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I want too much. I want to go to Switzerland in the spring and maybe 2 weeks to Spain. I want to go north very far (possibly Finland) during the summer. And a couple of 2-day roadtrips on weekends with nice weather. But I also want to visit Poland and Hungary, too much to do and too little days off work


----------



## Verso

x-type said:


> btw, have you guys made your plans for next summer trip? i allready have


Dude, summer has only ended.


----------



## PLH

x-type said:


> btw, have you guys made your plans for next summer trip?


Sure  München -> Neuss and Düsseldorf -> Baarle -> Brussels ->Berlin

Then Italy somewhere near Venice and Portorose in Slovenia


----------



## Timon91

My parents and I are considering a trip to Slovenia, as Verso might already have guessed :lol:


----------



## Verso

Yeah, my PM inbox is full. :lol:


----------



## Timon91

From 3 PM's? :lol:


----------



## x-type

Timon91 said:


> From 3 PM's? :lol:


well, he's Slovenian


----------



## Timon91

Slovenia vs. Croatia :lol:


----------



## x-type

he's now thinking and making revanche


----------



## Timon91

^^I'd be scared :lol:


----------



## Verso

What? Here's the proof:


Timon91 said:


> @Verso: would you mind to remove some of your PM's. Your folder is full and I can't send my message :bash:


----------



## Timon91

@x-type: Get your car, make a nice road trip and return when he's calm again 
Dude, we are having some conversations over here :lol:


----------



## x-type

i am. he's thinking too long. i'm a dead man


----------



## Timon91

wtf, I reacted to x-type's post, and now my post is above his. Creepy forum


----------



## Verso

x-type said:


> i am. he's thinking too long. i'm a dead man


With the SSC time machine doing badly again, I'll put my post before yours, and you'll turn out stupid.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Since the price of oil dropped over 50% in the last 2 months, the price of gasoline has fallen from € 1,69 to € 1,387 today. That's $ 6.73 a gallon with current exchange rates (the Euro has also dropped in value, 2 months ago it would've been $ 7.88).


----------



## x-type

what is ratio of price at world market and current price per litre in your country now, and few months ago when the price at world market was the same as now?


----------



## Booze

Today at the nearest oil station gasoline costed 1,012 €/l (the cheapest kind), while diesel 1,052 €/l

I guess prices should go down the psicological 1€/l frontier in the next weeks.


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

For Mexico (the region next to the US border, I think the prices in Central Mexico are higher):

Magna 87 oct: $7.51 MXN/$0.56/€0.44
Premium 93 oct: $9.45 MXN/$0.70/€0.56
Diesel: $6.88 MXN/$0.51/€0.40

Prices per liter

Despite the rising prices, I´m still lucky
Though I sometimes complain about them, because I have a car and don´t earn a salary (high school student, next year I´ll go to a university)


----------



## spongeg

its been *106.4 per litre* during the day for the last few days

and *111.5 per litre *at night

there is a weird discount scheme so when you get to the pump the price is 3.5 cents cheaper than the sign says...

just a few weeks ago it was in the 148.5 range

so in US$ 81 cents per litre

1 US gallon = 3.78 litres - so that would be 3.06 per gallon with todays exchange rate that would be 2.39 USD per gallon

in euros it would be *64.5 Euros *per litre


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

^^:wtf: 64.5 euros per liter?

I could fill my tank about 4 times with that amount...


...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Timon91

I think spongeg made a small mistake :lol: I think he meant eurocents


----------



## x-type

it's getting better!

Croatia from midnight:

ES95 7,58 kn/l (1,048 €/l) -> -8,45%
ES+98 7,64 kn/l (1,056 €/l) -> -8,5%
ED 7,80 kn/l (1,078 €/l) -> -7,47%


finally quite a something!


----------



## Verso

I love financial crises! :lol:


----------



## Timon91

Today I saw Euro 95 at €1.28/l. Diesel at 1.08/l. :banana:


----------



## Timon91

This low oil price may be good for the gas prices, it's not for the environment. What do you guys think about the future of cars and fuel? Is biodiesel the future (I don't think so), or have electric cars got more potential? One thing is for sure: we will run out of oil at some point, so we have to find a new solution for that.


----------



## x-type

oil companies are making chaos on purpose. they are allready 20 years talking that natural reservs are enough only for 50 years. untill they don't start to count down, i'll be sure that there is enough oil for next 300 years. 

if miracleously i would believe to those bastards from oil companies, i'd say that first aid would be gas, which is enough developed today. but gas has also limited amounts, so after it i think that hydrogen is the most probable solution.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

^^
It's funny you say that as most neutral geophysicists state that the oil company's projections of reserves and the inevitable production peak are probably overly optimistic (oil companies point to a peak between 2015 and 2032 while most independant observers point to 2005-2012).
Also funny that if there was plenty to ensure economic growth for the next 300 years (which means production would have to double worldwide every 30 years) then why is it that they are scrounging around in the arctic, looking ever deeper into the oceans, digging up tar sands and looking into coal refining and oil shale? In my opinion these all point to an ever more scarse resource. I think youre either overly optimistic or just plain in denial to think that things will keep on ticking along for another 300 years before the decline sets in.

It's pretty dubious as to whether hydrogen will work. 1. it takes alot of energy to produce so while you may have an alternative fuel you will need to drastically increase power production for the production of hydrogen. This becomes a kind of domino effect where for the one you must develop a seamingly endless erray of infrastructure to support it. 2. its very light and unstable meaning a whole brand new infrastructure for distribution would be required (transporting hydrogen by tanker to the gas station? forget it). 3. Hydrogen is basically useless for aircraft (as it freezes at low temperature) 4. The fuel storage area required in a car or truck is massive in comparison to petrol/diesel and requires very expensive containers as hydrogen would just leak away through metal. It would be more likely to ignite in a crash than the current fuels.


----------



## Verso

Once we won't be able to afford cars any more, there'll be enough oil for 500 years.


----------



## Xusein

About $3.21/gal...which is €0.68/liter.

Because of a strong dollar, if you have noticed since the beginning of this thread, the price has barely moved in euro.


----------



## Timon91

I think hydrogen is no good solution. I prefer electric cars over hydrogen cars. Like KIWIKAAS said, you need an entire new infrastructure to support it. For electricity it's already there. The big problem is that current electric cars that are suitable for the public only have a range of 200 miles and then need to be recharged for about 3 hours. If they can improve that, there is the solution.


----------



## Republica

I saw on tv the other day that they make electric cars that go over 120mph with a range of up to 240 miles and 0-60 faster than most ferarri's. These cost £90k.

The way that the technology is moving means that electric city cars are already affordable and suitable. Electric sockets are needed for some parkign spaces which wouldnt be difficult.

The technology means that in 10 years or so a car may be able to do 300-400 miles from one charge at an affordable price. 

If we power the electricity grid by wind, solar, tidal and nuclear then we are sorted. Electric cars etc would mean 20% off our carbon emissions in the UK. The EU has promised to reduce carbon emissions by 80% and this would go most of the way towards doing it if we have clean power.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The problem might be charging times. If you drive your range of say; 300 miles, you don't want to wait another 12 hours before you continue your journey. Maybe something with swapping of batteries.


----------



## Timon91

^^Here in Abcoude there is an unmanned gas station that has prices that you normally only see at motorway gas stations. I guess that's just an exception. The Loenersloot gas station is usually a bit cheaper. If I think about it I'll have a look tomorrow. btw, tomorrow I have a maths exam. I ought to be studying now hno:


----------



## PLH

^^ I believe in every contry gas prices vary due to different brands and/or locations.

I wish we had cheaper unmanned, but still brand name gas stations here.


----------



## X236K

x-type said:


> well, at least you have Agip and Shell. we have stupid monopolly of INA and all we can get is except it is OMV and Petrol. ok, Lukoil is coming soon, they bought Europamill stations, but there are not many of them yet. bright point is Tifon which has really good service, although they are the most expensive, but i use them allways


You reminded me something I wanted to ask about after being back from Croatia:

1) how is the price being set in Croatia? LPG is for the same money in the whole country.

2) is the LPG somehow different in Croatia? My car did not start on it. I had to walk 10 km to get some petrol and start the engine then.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

X236K said:


> 2) is the LPG somehow different in Croatia? My car did not start on it. I had to walk 10 km to get some petrol and start the engine then.


Didn't a LPG car start on petrol anyway? And then switched to LPG? Maybe you ran out of petrol...


----------



## X236K

ChrisZwolle said:


> Didn't a LPG car start on petrol anyway? And then switched to LPG? Maybe you ran out of petrol...


Yes, I ran out of petrol  The point is that if the temperature is above some 10°C, the car starts on LPG. But in Croatia, it didn't.


----------



## x-type

X236K said:


> You reminded me something I wanted to ask about after being back from Croatia:
> 
> 1) how is the price being set in Croatia? LPG is for the same money in the whole country.
> 
> 2) is the LPG somehow different in Croatia? My car did not start on it. I had to walk 10 km to get some petrol and start the engine then.


1. if you ask for LPG - it is allways and everywhere 3,35 kn. petrol price is being set each 2 weeks at tuesdays. they say that they are changing it as price at mediteranean market of fuel changes, although nobody from government never explained that term "mediteranean market"

2. dunno :dunno: shouldn't be. where did you fill it? and i don't see the reason why wouldn't it start on lgp, in my previous car i had plder system with manual changing petrol-lpg and i was almost allways been starting it on lpg


----------



## X236K

x-type said:


> 1. if you ask for LPG - it is allways and everywhere 3,35 kn. petrol price is being set each 2 weeks at tuesdays. they say that they are changing it as price at mediteranean market of fuel changes, although nobody from government never explained that term "mediteranean market"
> 
> 2. dunno :dunno: shouldn't be. where did you fill it? and i don't see the reason why wouldn't it start on lgp, in my previous car i had plder system with manual changing petrol-lpg and i was almost allways been starting it on lpg


As far as I remember, I filled the tank in INA near Poreč, I mean that brand new station when heading southwards..


----------



## x-type

but why did you walk 10 km to get some petrol?


----------



## X236K

^^ from Barbariga to the nearest station  Please don't tell me that there's any other closer. I don't want to know.


----------



## x-type

ahaa, i understood you wrongly that car didn't want to start as soon as you ahve filled it at the station. well, you were in the middle of nothing, so i think there was no closer one. at leaste you had nice walk (to Vodnjan i guess )


----------



## Timon91

Loenersloot update: 
Euro 95: 1.25/L
Diesel: 1.11/L

Euro 95 price went down, diesel price went up.


----------



## Verso

Fuel went under 1 €/l here. :banana:


----------



## PLH

^^ You always had the cheapest one in EU, didn't you?


----------



## Verso

^ The cheapest one far around, that's true (appart from B&H, I think), but there's even cheaper fuel in Bulgaria, Estonia, Latvia, I think. I know Croats have always been jealous.


----------



## Perennial Quest

Here in Italy they're still well above 1,20€!
:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Timon91

Lucky Slovenians  Has diesel also become more expensive in other countries, or is it just the Loenersloot gas station?


----------



## Verso

^ Here it went down, to 0.997 €/l.


----------



## Perennial Quest

Timon91 said:


> Lucky Slovenians  Has diesel also become more expensive in other countries, or is it just the Loenersloot gas station?


Here in Italy now it has a little bit lower price than normal petrol (~0,03€/l) while in the worst period it was more expensive than petrol.


----------



## PLH

The cheapest ones today:

ON - 1,02 €
95 - 1,03 €
98 - 1,12 €
LPG - 0,58 €


----------



## x-type

yeah, we are going to buy fuel and tires in Slovenia


----------



## Brasil Guy

Here in Brazil I´m paying R$2,49 / liter of regular gasoline, that would be equal to US$ 1,16 or EUR 0,89

Premium gas is about R$2,79 / liter, US$ 1,30 or EUR 1,00


----------



## ChrisZwolle

In the Netherlands gas is at € 1,359 at the moment. That's $ 6.7 / gallon. Still along the highest of Europe I guess.


----------



## Timon91

^^We will always stay among the highest, if we keep taxing fuel that much.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They increased the fuel tax with € 0,03 a liter at the peak of the gas prices for diesel.. hno: That's an increase of $ 0.15 a gallon.


----------



## willo

fueled up yesterday for 0,98 €/L (Euro 95) :banana::banana:


----------



## panda80

0.96 euro/liter today at a petrom station in bucharest for 95 gasoline.i think romania has the cheapest gasoline in EU.:cheers:


----------



## PLH

^^ And why so happy? You have 0,02 € cheaper gas than Spain...


----------



## panda80

PLH said:


> ^^ And why so happy? You have 0,02 € cheaper gas than Spain...


but much more cheaper than other eu countries like netherlands, germany or poland.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah, but the average income is much lower in Romania, so it's probably still a high price or a big chunk of a Romanian family budget...


----------



## panda80

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yeah, but the average income is much lower in Romania, so it's probably still a high price or a big chunk of a Romanian family budget...


YES...unfortunately u are so right...


----------



## Timon91

We actually need a scale of gas prices compared to the budget/income. That would give a clear description of where we can call it the most expensive.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Eritrea has the most expensive gas. About $ 11 a gallon I've read somewhere. And they rank about the lowest in the world on income.


----------



## Timon91

Really? I wouldn't expect that. That's almost 2,50 euros/L with the current exchange rate hno:


----------



## x-type

i saw in documentary how in Africa they often sell bottled fuel beside the road (of course, low quality, but cheap)


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

Who has the cheapest fuel in Europe?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Russia I guess.


----------



## Timon91

^^What about Azerbaijan? I thought they have very cheap gas as well. And it's part of Europe (at least the national soccer team competes or World Cup tickets along with the other European teams). I didn't know Russia had very cheap gas. But I guess that because it's so immense that the prices differ quite a lot throughout the country.


----------



## ultra laverdi

0.84 euros for 1 liter


----------



## Timon91

^^You mean Azerbaijan?


----------



## Verso

Actually the cheapest fuel in Europe is in Iceland.  (0.5 €)


----------



## PLH

^^ How's this possible?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Exchange rates I guess. The value of the Icelandic króna fell dramatically.


----------



## Timon91

Where holidays to Iceland used to be quite expensive, prices have dropped a lot since the financial crisis began. If it continues like this, we can expect reports of over ten roadtrips to Iceland


----------



## Verso

^ If there will be any fuel to buy. 

Anyway, I checked, and Bosnia, Bulgaria, Estonia and Latvia all have more expensive fuel than Slovenia. Only Macedonia is a cent or two cheaper (and of course Russia, Belarus and Ukraine (I don't know about Azerbaijan etc.)).


----------



## Energy2003

also 95oct. below 1€ in Vienna


----------



## Dan

Fuel price today at my local gas station: 0 

Us (plus another 500 or so cars) got free gasoline for an hour. Toward the end there was not really any line so pretty much anyone could go in, get free gas, and leave within 5 min. It was a special campaign; sponsors were even giving away free chocolates, coupons, etc.


----------



## Timon91

Why do they never do that in the Netherlands? Well, I guess because the whole country would run there to get some gas. We're quite greedy, you know.


----------



## PLH

^^ I'd definitely pull up with trunk full of jerry cans :colgate:


----------



## Verso

Dan1113 said:


> Fuel price today at my local gas station: 0


Incredibile!


----------



## Dan

I was quite pleased because just by chance our tank was pretty much empty. Their limit was 100 liters too, so pretty much any car could get their tanks full!

The special occasion btw was that 7-11 was taking over most of Shell gas stations' little stores, and this one was the first one.


----------



## Timon91

If I think of it, I'll check Loenersloot's gas station tonight. I still have 25 kms to do by bike tonight hno:


----------



## panda80

3.49ron or 0.94 euro/liter today at a petrom station in bucharest.


----------



## Perennial Quest

Dan1113 said:


> Fuel price today at my local gas station: 0
> 
> Us (plus another 500 or so cars) got free gasoline for an hour. Toward the end there was not really any line so pretty much anyone could go in, get free gas, and leave within 5 min. It was a special campaign; sponsors were even giving away free chocolates, coupons, etc.


Incredible!
Here in Italy I've never heard about something nearly similar to this... hno:


----------



## PLH

^^ Instead of that you can have your 50 euro eaten by these marvelous machines during siesta :nuts:

I once had a situation like that, good the stuff has returned in time because I was just about to ram it with my car


----------



## pmaciej7

One petrol station in Copenhagen. I have never seen something like that before.

20.10.2008, 10:30









20.10.2008, 17:57









20.10.2008, 20:04









21.10.2008, 9:20









21.10.2008, 11:07


----------



## Morsue

Dan1113 said:


> I was quite pleased because just by chance our tank was pretty much empty. Their limit was 100 liters too, so pretty much any car could get their tanks full!
> 
> The special occasion btw was that 7-11 was taking over most of Shell gas stations' little stores, and this one was the first one.


Whaaaat? I can't believe I missed that. I drive a Peugeot 607 with an 80 litre tank and it was almost empty yesterday. The cheapest 95 oct in Stockholm (other from his insane offer) is at 10,38 SEK (~€1,04) so I would have saved at some €80 on gas. A full tank usually gets me through a month. Damnit!:nuts:


----------



## Xusein

Link: http://publicbroadcasting.net/wned/news.newsmain?action=article&ARTICLE_ID=1409571&sectionID=1



> *Buffalo Gas Prices Highest in 48 States*
> WNED News
> 
> BUFFALO (2008-11-07) Gasoline prices continue to tumble across Upstate New York -- except here, in the Buffalo area.
> 
> While some gas stations outside Syracuse are selling gas for as little as $2.24 per gallon, the average price in the Buffalo area is about $2.85.
> 
> The national average is $2.31 a gallon.
> 
> According to the AAA, Buffalo area motorists are paying the highest gas prices in the continental United States. Only Alaska and Hawaii are reporting higher prices.
> 
> Industry officials in the past have blamed the higher prices on distribution costs and high local taxes.
> 
> © Copyright 2008, wned


That's about €0.587/liter for our European friends here. Prices are falling like a rock, but still significantly higher than the nation.


----------



## Xusein

ChrisZwolle said:


> Eritrea has the most expensive gas. About $ 11 a gallon I've read somewhere. And they rank about the lowest in the world on income.


Many African countries lack the purchasing power or foreign reserves to buy oil in large quantities, so except for the oil producers (like Nigeria, Egypt, Algeria, Sudan...), gasoline tends to be pretty expensive in many countries in Africa. Factor the much lower incomes, and makes it even more unaffordable. 

A few of them also have high taxes too.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

These low fuel prices scare the crap out of me. Seeing how they fall, it feels like something huge is going to happen. I would prefer a healthy economy with $2/litre any time over what we have now...


----------



## Timon91

We'll see what Obama can do....


----------



## Timon91

Probably, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I believe the Netherlands has the most expensive petrol, but the UK has the most expensive diesel.


----------



## Dan

When they have big comparisons between different countries Norway is always the most expensive.


----------



## Timon91

Diesel in Loenersloot is €1,05/L now


----------



## PLH

€0,93 here, it's not fair


----------



## Verso

The most expensive fuel in Europe is in Turkey:

Euro 95 - 1.55 €/l
Euro 98 - 1.58 €/l
Diesel - 1.42 €/l


----------



## [email protected]

Eat your hearts out friends. Today in Connecticut I paid $2.06 a gallon for petrol.that's 54.35 US cents a liter!


----------



## Xusein

Around $2.56/gal (€0.535/liter) here in Buffalo. 

Unless something happens, the national average should go below $2 by the weekend...



marki said:


> Most gas stations in the USA and Canada are pre-pay self-serve, so they operate in the same way as unmanned ones, except that you can choose to leave your card or pay by cash at the counter, instead of relying on the pump. *The notable excpetion is Oregon, where theres some :nuts: law that an operator must fill your tank for you.*


Same thing in New Jersey for some odd reason. But it also has the lowest fuel tax in the nation.


----------



## MikaGe

Indonesia:
Pertamax Plus (octane 98) - IDR 7300
Pertamax (octane 95) - IDR 6800
Premium (regular - likely sh*t) - IDR 6000
Solar (regular diesel - bonus dirt & unknown sandy stuffs) - IDR 5500
DEX ('high-end' diesel for Common-rail) - IDR 8300 *cmiiw*

USD 1 = IDR 11,627
Eur 1 = IDR 14,673
*per 2008.11.18 noon


----------



## alexis91

*Puerto Rico*

*Regular - $0.54 USD per Litre*


----------



## LtBk

There are gas stations around here that sell regular gas for under $2.00 after taxes.


----------



## uwhuskies

Just filled up tonight at a Costco Gas Station in Tukwila, WA (Seattle suburb) for $1.959/gal...about $0.48975 per liter!:banana: 

There are many stations in the Seattle area that go "unmanned" late at night but you can only purchase gas with a credit card. During the daytime most gas stations in Washington state require pre-payment by gas card or credit card. A few do allow you to pay afterwards. By the way, Washingon state gas taxes are among the highest in the US so undoubtedly gas is even lower elsewhere in the US.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The gas prices hit a 3-year low in the Netherlands.

gas (euro 95) = € 1,304 / $ 6.22
diesel = € 1,125 / $ 5.37

So we still pay three times the US gas price.


----------



## ElviS77

ChrisZwolle said:


> The gas prices hit a 3-year low in the Netherlands.
> 
> gas (euro 95) = € 1,304 / $ 6.22
> diesel = € 1,125 / $ 5.37
> 
> So we still pay three times the US gas price.


Oslo gas prices below 10 NOK/litre this week: 9.90 even early in the week. And since you'll have to pay almost 9 kroner per euro at present, this translates to 1.10 €/l.


----------



## Timon91

Loenersloot is at €1,21/L now


----------



## tvdxer

US $1.989 / gallon in Duluth ($0.53 / liter). 

Lowest in the U.S. on Gasbuddy seems to Independence, MO with stations as low as $1.43 / gallon ($0.38 / liter). The last time I remember gas being that cheap here was maybe 2003 or early 2004.


----------



## X236K

Getting lower and lower...

N95 CZK 25,50/litre (EUR 0,99)
LPG CZK 15,50/litre (EUR 0,61)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I saw LPG today for € 0,399 in Ommen, NL


----------



## PLH

^^ No way! € 0,58 here, but it might be because it's more popular here in Poland ( over 3500 LPG stations)


----------



## Timon91

It's not fair


----------



## Timon91

enschede-er said:


> You have to tank in Luxemburg there's fuel very cheap and cigarettes also


Lots of Dutch going on holiday to southern France always gas up in Luxembourg :lol:


----------



## FM 2258

10ROT said:


> Well, diesel cars are rare. Most are not allowed in the US because of emissions or something, although more will be coming stateside in the future. Besides, when people see the fact that diesel is still about a dollar higher per gallon, it's not going to be popular.
> 
> Back in June/July...diesel was about $5/gallon (€1.06/liter in the value of the Euro today, much lower before).


Yeah, too much diesel seems to make a city stink. When I went to Italy last year I noticed the air seemed foul because you can smell diesel everywhere. Kinda like the same smell I noticed when going to Nigeria back in 1994. I do however love the faint smell of diesel when I'm driving on the freeway. I've always called it the "interstate highway" smell personally but it's actually the trucks.

Here in Austin I bought gas for $1.89 a gallon but have seen as low as $1.83. I can't wait to see it go even lower back to like $1.09 a gallon. I'm not sure why diesel is much more expensive but it's running at least a dollar more than regular unleaded here in town.


----------



## x-type

come on, it's silly, in USA cars consume in average 15 or more l/100 km. and that should be 2-3 times more exhaust gases than european diesels.


----------



## Fern

In Portugal they vary from company to company.
The cheapest *unleaded 95 petrol* at the moment is €1.065 and the most expensive €1.279 
and the cheapest *diesel* is €0.975, the most expensive being €1.151.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Just gassed up for € 0,975! (Diesel) Shell Express Maarsbergen, cheapest gas station in the Netherlands.


----------



## Verso

I can't believe you filled up your tank cheaper than me (0.976 € ). The Netherlands is known for its expensive fuel, whereas Slovenia for its cheap fuel (in EU).


----------



## Timon91

Chris got diesel, you probably got euro 95 or sth. Or do you have diesel as well? Anyway, Euro 95 was €1,20/L in Loenersloot yesterday, and this is below the national average.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Euro 95 is still very high compared to other countries, but the Dutch diesel is taxed somewhat less than in many other countries. But we're not a diesel country, about 1/7th of the cars is a diesel car. I believe it's as much as 80% in France.


----------



## Verso

Diesel as well. In the Netherlands it's significantly cheaper than gas, but here it's more expensive. hno:


----------



## Fern

ChrisZwolle said:


> Just gassed up for € 0,975! (Diesel) Shell Express Maarsbergen, cheapest gas station in the Netherlands.


Interesting how our cheapest petrol station offers exactly the same price!


----------



## FM 2258

Just bought $10 worth of regular unleaded in south Austin for $1.77/gallon this evening. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Xusein

The Indian reservations about an hour away from here are having gas as low as *$1.73 (€0.365/liter)*. :cheers:

They don't have to pay state taxes or something like that. 

Meanwhile here in Buffalo, the average price is $2.47 (€0.521/liter).


----------



## Timon91

€0.365/L compared to €1,26/L hno:

The problem over here is that the gas price doesn't drop at the same rate as the oil price does. This happens more in the US, explaining the big difference.


----------



## x-type

Timon91 said:


> €0.365/L compared to €1,26/L hno:
> 
> The problem over here is that the gas price doesn't drop at the same rate as the oil price does. This happens more in the US, explaining the big difference.


actually, here in HR we are near same level. i thought it won't happen, but we have less than 0,01€ higher price than in may 2005 when price of gallon was app. equal. only diesel is more expensive than 3 years ago.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Timon91 said:


> The problem over here is that the gas price doesn't drop at the same rate as the oil price does. This happens more in the US, explaining the big difference.


That's because taxes are a much bigger portion of the fuel price in Europe. The portion the oil price has it's influence on is only like a third of the total price.


----------



## panda80

0.82euro/l for 95 gasoline at petrom stations here in romania.i wonder who can beat this price in eu


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I wonder which country still sells 85 gasoline


----------



## christos-greece

In most gas stations here in Athens, Greece the maximum price is about 0,90 €.
In some areas (in islands or towns in North Greece) might found more expensive...


----------



## panda80

ChrisZwolle said:


> I wonder which country still sells 85 gasoline


thank you for observing chris, edited.


----------



## pmaciej7

ChrisZwolle said:


> I wonder which country still sells 85 gasoline


Sweden. I think i don't have a picture, but i've seen some stations.


----------



## Booze

Yesterday I saw diesel at 0,96€/l in the gas station nearby


----------



## Republica

UK



Code:


           Avg.   Min.   Max. 
Unleaded:  92.7p  88.9p  105.9p 
Diesel:    107.8p 102.9p 121.9p 
LRP:       99.9p  95.9p  103.9p 
Super:     99.8p  92.9p  114.9p 
LPG:       52.6p  45.9p  61.9p

So about €1.08 for unleaded.


----------



## SeanT

Yesterday was 95 even cheaper (for a short "second")

€ 0,99 I haven´t seen it so cheap for a long time.:cheers:


----------



## Timon91

The Shell station along the A2 near Breukelen was selling Euro 95 for €1,28/L and Diesel for €1,10/L. Both products are about 10 eurocents more expensive than in the small gas station in Loenersloot, away from the motorway.


----------



## Booze

Diesel at 0,95 €/l


----------



## Morsue

Prices have started to rise again in Sweden. Now it's 10,54 SEK (€1,024) for a litre of 95 unleaded.


----------



## SeanT

SHELL belongs to the more expensive gas stations...at least in DK and H.


----------



## Timon91

^^I think the high price is more due to the fact that this gas station is located next to a motorway, where the fuel is often more expensive. In the centre of Breukelen there is also a Shell station, where they sell fuel for a lot less!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

SeanT said:


> SHELL belongs to the more expensive gas stations...at least in DK and H.


Their unmanned automated "Shell Express" stations are usually the cheapest in the Netherlands. :cheers:


----------



## Xusein

Personally, I've noticed that Shell tends to be most expensive fuel here. 

Anyway, average here for regular is about $2.33 (€0.483/l).


----------



## Verso

Morsue said:


> Prices have started to rise again in Sweden. Now it's 10,54 SEK (€1,024) for a litre of 95 unleaded.


Interesting. How come?


----------



## Timon91

ChrisZwolle said:


> Their unmanned automated "Shell Express" stations are usually the cheapest in the Netherlands. :cheers:


Indeed, I saw one today selling Euro 95 for €1,17/L and Diesel for €0,99/L :cheers:


----------



## Morsue

Verso said:


> Interesting. How come?


Probably because of the extreme fall of the krona exchange rate vs the dollar for the last months. In August 1 USD was 6,30 SEK, now it's more like 8 USD. That's an increase of the dollar value by 27 percent. The euro was at 9,40 and is now at 10,30.

But I still see the gas prices coming down further, they'll reach their lowest levels in January when crude oil for delivery in that month fell to under 50 USD/barrel. I think the krona will rebound a bit too in the exchange rates, leaving us with a price under 10 SEK for the first time since the beginning of this millennium.


----------



## Morsue

Oh yeah, if I'm not mistaken the central European market for petroleum products is located in Rotterdam. You'll see an invasion of the Netherlands by GWB before January 20th, because he thinks there's oil in Holland 

Yes, my saying Holland is correct this time!


----------



## Perennial Quest

Eurosuper95 1.109€/l near Milan this evening.


----------



## SeanT

hno:I was too optimistic about the cheaper gas prices,.......we are back at €1,17 (95) in my "little" town.
....And this was the unmanned one.:bash:


----------



## Timon91

From €0,99/L back to €1,17/L? That's a big jump.


----------



## SeanT

Timon91 said:


> From €0,99/L back to €1,17/L? That's a big jump.


 ..yes but the jump was not that high only small adjustments every dag.


----------



## Timon91

^^Between your two posts there was exactly 1 day and 7 minutes. In that post you mentioned "yesterday's gas prices" being very low. So that was the 27th, I assume. And I assume that €1,17/L was about the 29th. €0.18 in two days is quite a big jump IMO


----------



## Rebasepoiss

95 is 0,85 €/ l in unmanned stations over here.


----------



## SeanT

Timon91 said:


> ^^Between your two posts there was exactly 1 day and 7 minutes. In that post you mentioned "yesterday's gas prices" being very low. So that was the 27th, I assume. And I assume that €1,17/L was about the 29th. €0.18 in two days is quite a big jump IMO


 Sorry, than the big jump is absolutly correct.


----------



## Timon91

Wow, that's too bad. I didn't know that these changes could be that big, especially in one single European country hno:

I remember a gas station in 2003, near Cincinnati where the gas price rose $0,23 a gallon in one day. It had something to do with a hurricane in the Caribbean that had hit a Shell oil platform. The gas station next to it just selled gas for normal prices. It was quite busy there :lol:


----------



## SeanT

no it is €1,14 (for a change)95


----------



## Verso

Euro 95 - .827 €/l

Diesel - .914 €/l

:cheers:


----------



## hetfield85

Malaysia

Price reduction today

RON97 - 0.41 € / liter

RON92 - 0.39 € / liter

Diesel - 0.39 € / liter


----------



## willo

Euro 95: 0,91€/L

Diesel: 0,95€/L

kay:


----------



## msz2

Gasoline 95: 0.93 euro / 1 liter. Poland.


----------



## msz2

hetfield85 said:


> Malaysia
> 
> Price reduction today
> 
> RON97 - 0.41 € / liter
> 
> RON92 - 0.39 € / liter
> 
> Diesel - 0.39 € / liter


Send me 100L of this RON97.:lol:


----------



## Timon91

The last days the price rose a little, but diesel went down today.

Loenersloot update:
Euro 95: €1,199/L
Diesel: €0,999L


----------



## gladisimo

Shell 87 Regular is 1.919/Gal
Costco 87 Regular is 1.769/Gal


----------



## Robosteve

Last time I checked, regular Unleaded was 97.9 cents per litre and E10 (with 10% Ethanol) was 94.9 cents per litre. Just three months ago, it was up around $1.70 per litre.:nuts:


----------



## Xusein

Saw a station at $2.18 today (€0.453/liter).


----------



## KIWIKAAS

> *Oil May Fall Below $25 Next Year, Merrill Lynch Says (Update1)*
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=acgAzpwrcUfQ&refer=worldwide
> 
> By Grant Smith
> 
> Dec. 4 (Bloomberg) -- Crude oil may dip below $25 a barrel next year if the recession that’s slashing fuel demand around the world spreads to China, Merrill Lynch & Co. said.
> 
> Global oil demand will contract in 2009 as economic growth slows to its weakest since 1982, Merrill Commodity Strategist Francisco Blanch said in a report today. In October, when oil was around $100 a barrel, the bank predicted that prices may slide to $50. Crude traded at $45.30 in New York today, the lowest since February 2005.
> 
> “A temporary drop below $25 a barrel is possible if the global recession extends to China and significant non-OPEC cuts are required,” Blanch said. “In the short-run, global oil demand growth will likely take a further beating as banks continue to cut credit to consumers and corporations.”
> 
> Crude hasn’t fallen below $25 a barrel on the New York Mercantile Exchange since November 2002.
> 
> Global oil demand has slumped as the U.S., Europe and Japan face simultaneous recessions for the first time since World War II. The number of Americans collecting jobless benefits rose to 4 million in the week to Nov. 22, a 26-year high, the Labor Department reported today. European Central Bank President Jean- Claude Trichet said the euro region’s economy will shrink in 2009.
> 
> $50 Average
> 
> Merrill reiterated a Nov. 26 forecast that oil futures traded in New York will average $50 a barrel next year. Prices “could find a trough” at the end of the first quarter and undergo a “modest recovery” in the second half as economies strengthen, according to today’s report.
> 
> “We expect strong cooperation to emerge” among members of the Organization of Petroleum Exporting Countries as prices fall below $50, Blanch said. OPEC, producer of more than 40 percent of the world’s crude, was still pumping about 1 million barrels a day more than its official target of 27.3 million barrels a day last month, according to a Bloomberg survey.
> 
> Producers in Canada may shutter almost 800,000 barrels a day if prices decline below $35 a barrel, Blanch added.
> 
> Merrill’s $50-a-barrel assessment for 2009 is the second- lowest among 32 analyst estimates compiled by Bloomberg, after a prediction of $43.13 by ANZ Banking Group Ltd. issued on Nov. 18.
> 
> To contact the reporter on this story: Grant Smith in London at [email protected]
> 
> Last Updated: December 4, 2008 09:27 EST


Bad news for investment in drilling and development of renewables


----------



## Timon91

^^Don't believe that. In March some 'experts' said that the oil would be above $200 a barrel by the end of this year. Look where we are now. I mean, I can also predict when I draw a graph of the oil price, and extend it until next year.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Below $ 25 would pre 1970's oil crisis level, the lowest price of oil ever.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

^^
Oil was under $25 for most of the period from the mid 1980s to 2000 with lows of around $10 in the late 90s


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Also with inflation correction?


----------



## KIWIKAAS

No. Not corrected for inflation
Still, oil at $10 in the late 90s is still lower than $25 now


----------



## Morsue

Update on Swedish prices.

95: 10,24 SEK (€0,97)
98: 10,54 SEK (€1,00)
Diesel: 10,99 SEK (€1,04)
E85: 9,34 SEK (€0,885)

The station with the lowest available price (at Nässjö) for 95 currently sells at 9,94 SEK (€0,942).


----------



## panda80

0.77 euro/l at a petrom station in bucharest, for 95 gasoline.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Incredibly enough, the cheaper US gas prices are 4 times lower than the Dutch national price (€ 0,30 vs € 1,26)


----------



## egypt69

Here in Egypt its about USD$ 0.18 a litre.


----------



## Verso

:hahano:


----------



## Timon91

It's just not fair. At the moment we pay an average of $1,60 a litre hno:


----------



## KIWIKAAS

^^
Taken into account the per capita income in Egypt is about 25x lower than The Netherlands then we're not doing too bad then


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah, it's a luxury for high income economies, fuel of a euro per liter.


----------



## Verso

KIWIKAAS said:


> ^^
> Taken into account the per capita income in Egypt is about 25x lower than The Netherlands then we're not doing too bad then


Depends on how rich Timon91 is compared to egypt69.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

I think the wealthiest members on SSC come from 3rd world/developing countries."
Chances are that Egypt69 is rolling in it :lol:


----------



## X236K

LPG for CZK 14/litre today (EUR 0,54, USD 0,69)! Less than CZK 1/km! Driving is so pleasant again.


----------



## Timon91

The oil price can't drop forever, of course. I wonder where this ends.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Well. For those that hold their jobs and maintain their income for the coming year it will be a nice period of respite from high fuel costs. 
It's hard to say how this will play out. Whether prices will rise again through increased demand or whether they will rise through depletion is to be seen in the short/medium term. If it's the second then that's really going to be tough going.
Investment in exploration and equipment is running way too low at the moment as is investment in renewables. That's a pretty dangerous cocktail.


----------



## X236K

Timon91 said:


> The oil price can't drop forever, of course. I wonder where this ends.


I guess OPEC (especialy SA) will do anything to prevent prices fall bellow USD 35 otherwise it might be very difficult for them to fund their national budgets and new crude megaprojects.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

X236K said:


> LPG for CZK 14/litre today (EUR 0,54, USD 0,69)! Less than CZK 1/km! Driving is so pleasant again.


€ 0,37 in the Netherlands


----------



## Timon91

Is that Ommen again?


----------



## X236K

ChrisZwolle said:


> € 0,37 in the Netherlands


:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:

Is it easy to find a LPG station in Netherlands..?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah, nearly all manned gas stations sell LPG too. I think the LPG distribution in the Netherlands might be the most extensive in Europe.


----------



## Timon91

Loenersloot's gas station is manned, but doesn't sell it 

Anyway, yesterday in Loenersloot:
Euro 95: €1,18/L
Diesel: €0,99/L

Not much change.


----------



## Xusein

Regular is $1.55 (€0.323/liter) at the Indian reservation. Shit! :shocked:


----------



## Skyprince

Kuala Lumpur $ 0.52/ litre
Aden $ 0.30/ litre
Muscat $ 0.30/litre


----------



## Perennial Quest

I fueled up the other day:

EuroSuper95: 1,099€/l
Diesel : 1,099€/l


----------



## diz

diz said:


> November 1st week: $2.53
> November 3rd week: $1.93
> 
> lowest since 2004.


December 1st week: $1.71

lowest since I can't recall.


----------



## SeanT

Today OK-tank.: € 1,13 (DKK 8,52) 95


----------



## Morsue

New price drop in Sweden today:

95: 10,04 SEK (€0,957)
98: 10,34 SEK (€0,986)
Diesel: 10,79 SEK (€
E85: 9,34 SEK (€1,029)


----------



## Nick_A34

I filled up in London this weekend and paid £1.05/litre for Ultimate (97RON), whereas standard unleaded was around £0.96/litre.


----------



## Republica

Thats very expensive actually, I filled up for under 90p in leeds on sat.

Any why does anyone buy the more expensive stuff?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's still 1.09 pounds/litre in the Netherlands hno:


----------



## PLH

pounds?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Or € 1,25  or 208.075,63 zimbabwean Dollars


----------



## x-type

ChrisZwolle said:


> Or € 1,25  or 208.075,63 zimbabwean Dollars


:lol:

and in bhutanian ngultrums?


----------



## Timon91

Loenersloot again 

Euro 95: €1,16/L
Diesel: €0,98/L


----------



## mario826

*price*

There are stations here for $1.599 USD a gallon or .32 euros/liter, yesterday a drove about 50 miles because I was bored, along with the best motorways in the world and wages that are not bad, USA is the best place to drive :banana:


----------



## Timon91

Yesterday they said on the news that gas prices would stay low for the coming period, because of the recession. At the moment we 'only' pay about 6 dollars a gallon over here hno:


----------



## uwhuskies

US Gallon, Seattle, WA, USA, approx. $1.69 to $1.79 per gallon. Lowest price I found today was $1.639 at a Costco...they tend to have the lowest non-promotional pricing in the Seattle area. Several weeks ago, I used several discounts at a Safeway gas station to get to $1.599 per gallon but that is because I got 20 cents per gallon discount. The promotion at Safeway offers a 10 cent discount for every $100 purchased up to an accumulated 40 cents per gallon (can only be redeemed once, and is accumulated for a calendar quarter). Most of the major grocery chains that operate gas stations are running similar promotions.


----------



## SeanT

It´s getting cheaper again. € 1,006 (DKK 7,55) 95 :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Maybe I'm alone here but I'm not all together happy with this collapse in price.
It's holding back investment in new production and stymieing investment in renewables.
That dosn't bode well at all.
I would have prefered the barrel price to stay at $80+


----------



## msz2

mario826 said:


> There are stations here for $1.599 USD a gallon or .32 euros/liter, yesterday a drove about 50 miles because I was bored, along with the best motorways in the world and wages that are not bad, USA is the best place to drive :banana:


Ok, but how many liters per 100km does avarage american car use?
How many kilomiters approximately do people in the US commute?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

KIWIKAAS said:


> Maybe I'm alone here but I'm not all together happy with this collapse in price.
> It's holding back investment in new production and stymieing investment in renewables.
> That dosn't bode well at all.
> I would have prefered the barrel price to stay at $80+


I agree, but an $ 80 oil price can still make huge difference at the actual gasoline prices at the gas station in different countries. In the Netherlands, an $ 80 oil price makes a much higher gas price than the US, which would not have such a high gasoline price due to lower taxes. In other words, an 80 dollar gas price is cheaper for Americans dan Europeans.


----------



## egypt69

:eek2:
WOW I feel sorry for all the folks in Europe and N. America, gas is soo damn expensive!!

My Uncle fills up his Jeep Cherokee with about USD $16 and his mercedes C-class with $12 :lol: 

Gas here is cheaper than water!


----------



## isaidso

^^ That's too bad. Water is renewable, oil isn't. It's absurd that oil would be cheaper than water.

Toronto: 77 cents/litre


----------



## Nick_A34

Republica said:


> Thats very expensive actually, I filled up for under 90p in leeds on sat.
> 
> Any why does anyone buy the more expensive stuff?


I had problems with my engine pinging when running ordinary Unleaded. Since I switched I don't have so much of a problem. Petrol is always more expensive in London - like everything...


----------



## Jeroen669

Timon91 said:


> Along the motorways it will still be above €1 probably.


Nope, €0,999 is currently the maximum.


----------



## StephenP

In Scotland, its £0,88 (€0,94) for unleaded and £0,98 (€1.05) for diesel.


----------



## 1000city

Luckily the lowest average prices in Poland are in Katowice metro area (due to high density of filling stations). On cheapest stations in my neighbourhood (Lukoil, Neste, Carrefour - less than 5 minutes by car) it looks like this today:

E95, Diesel: 3,21 PLN (0,79 EUR)

E98: 3,31 PLN (0,81 EUR)

LPG: 1,84 PLN (0,45 EUR)

Haven't seen such gasoline/diesel prices for last few years  But I drive on LPG and it's price fall is not satisfying.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

So gas is like 40 cents cheaper than in the Netherlands. I think that we still have the highest gas prices in Europe after Turkey.

Actually, the lowest gas price possible in the Netherlands would be € 0,83. That only happens when oil falls to 0 (zero) dollars a barrel. Excise tax is € 0,70 and VAT (sales tax) is also required over excise tax :rollingeyes:


----------



## Perennial Quest

Fueled up E95 yesterday @ 1,07€/l


----------



## BND

^^ Yesterday the 95 costed 226 HUF (0,85 EUR) here


----------



## Hochatas

*México​*
Regular 0.44EUR x Lt (7.38 MXN)
Premium 0.55EUR x Lt (9.21 MXN)
Diesel 0.39EUR x Lt (6.51 MXN)

:shifty:

Seems very cheap obviously and it makes sense considering that Mexican Peso devaluated against Euro in the last couple of months.

This prices are the highest ever in Mexico in which we only adjust the price in order to make gas more expensive never cheaper. The only company that provides petrol is state owned Pemex.


----------



## Ni3lS

In Ireland Diesel is about €0,97 now. and in The Netherlands I saw €0,92 ( not on the highway )


----------



## Timon91

Today I saw diesel for €0,88/L at a Shell Express station :banana:

Euro 95 was €1,10/L


----------



## x-type

and what about Loenersloot?


----------



## Timon91

I don't have school for the next two weeks, so I don't pass Loenersloot


----------



## SeanT

OK-gasstation in my town sells euro 95 for € 1,00. ( DKK 7,52 )
Here, there is always a difference between 92 and 95 on 6 øre, something like € 0,008.:nuts:


----------



## PLH

Who actually uses 92 nowadays?


----------



## x-type

PLH said:


> Who actually uses 92 nowadays?


lawn mowers?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's not even sold at regular gas stations in the Netherlands. Only 95 and 98.


----------



## Xusein

$1.69/gallon (€0.32/liter) here in Hartford. 

Spending $10 on fuel has the same purchasing power as $25 a few months ago. It's great.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

In some countries, gasoline in cheaper than water, but I don't see that happening in NL since our water is € 0,0013 per liter.


----------



## Timon91

When they say that they're often talking about bottled water, Chris


----------



## DELCROID

Our fuel prices are the cheapest in the world...0.12 US$ cents per Gallon or 0.03 € cents per Liter :nuts:

Here is an article about it. In Venezuela 37 Liters of bottled water = 1 Liter of gasoline!!!:

*Fill her up? That'll be £1 please 

It's just 2 cheap ... Venezuelan petrol*

By SCOTT HUSSEY 

Published: 24 Jul 2008

I HAVE just bought a full tank of petrol – for ONE POUND. 
But I had to fly half way around the world to get it. 

I am in Venezuela, where petrol is the world’s cheapest, at less than 2p a litre — 54 times less than the UK, where unleaded averages £1.19. 

Diesel here is pretty pricey though, at 2½p a litre. I filled up a garage in Caracas, the capital. 

Rather than wincing as the signs on the pump spiralled past £50, here I knew that it was the equivalent of pennies. My 63-litre tank cost just a quid to fill. 

It was hot work, so I bought a litre of water for 60p — then realised I could have had 37 litres of petrol for the same price.

Fuel in this oil-rich South American country is so cheap that for less than a tenner I could have driven the 4,662 miles from London to Caracas. 

The price is so low because the left-wing government doesn’t tax petrol, it SUBSIDISES it and fuel is sold at a fraction of the price it costs to produce. 

Efrain Salazar, the petrol station manager, told me: “The prices in both our countries are crazy. 

“The price of oil is already too high. Your Government makes it worse by taxing it and by a huge amount. 

"Venezuela loses lots of money. We pay people to waste fuel. We could be exporting it and making lots of money. We waste our biggest natural resource.” 

Taxi driver Cesar Fernandez agreed. He said: “Of course it should cost more but no one really complains because they think they are getting a present. 

“Venezuelan taxi drivers would be the luckiest in the world if it wasn’t for all the traffic jams.” 


The giveaway prices do come at a cost. The cheapest petrol in the world comes with some of the worst congestion and pollution. 

But woe betide any Venezuelan government which tries to take away the subsidy — previous administrations have been kicked out for hinting at it. 

See below for the cheapest and dearest countries in the world for petrol.


Cheapest

Unleaded: Cost per litre, in pence 

Venezuela.............1.6 

Iran........................5 

Saudi Arabia..........6 

Turkmenistan.........8 

Kuwait/Qatar..........11 


Dearest

Unleaded: Cost per litre, in pence 

Sierra Leone...........244 

Turkey.....................139 

Norway.....................136 

Netherlands..............133 

Belgium.....................125 


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/money/article1463274.ece



Venezuelan gas stations:


----------



## Morsue

How do you make a profit if what you're selling is free?

There was another drop in the retail price for 95 today. You can find it widely available for 9,74 SEK or €0,889. Crazy. I filled her up last Saturday for 9,84 SEK and kept the receipt as a souvenir...


----------



## Matz32Z

Munich Today 
Diesel 0,99€ L
E95 /Super 1,05€ L


----------



## Morsue

SeanT said:


> Strange, I saw it in the news for some days ago that SEK was worth 1,39 DKK in ´80. and today the other way around 0,55 or so.hno:


SEK isn't pegged to the euro as DKK is, so we've tumbled just as much as the pound has.

95 now in Sweden for 9,54 SEK (€0.885).


----------



## Xusein

$1.59/gal (€0.298/liter) here in Hartford.


----------



## X236K

Tesco Futurum, Ostrava: LPG CZK 13,-/liter (EUR 0,49, USD 0,69).

Still bellow CZK 1,- per km!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I saw LPG for € 0,35 today at a manned Shell station


----------



## Timon91

Today on a Shell motorway station:
Euro 95: 1,20/L
Diesel: 0,97/L


----------



## Energy2003

Today 

West Austria: 0,890€ for 95oct.

Liechtenstein: 0,835 for 95 oct.

Switzerland: 0,850 for 95 oct.


DIESEL: nearly 1€


----------



## tvdxer

$1.599 / gallon or around 0.30 EUR / liter here in the Duluth area. Some stations are at $1.679 and $1.699, though.


----------



## tollfreak

gas prices for the jakarta area for non subsidized fuel(high octane) ones dropped in the new years to 5,900 Rupiahs(0.38 Euros/0.54 US) for Octane 92, called Pertamax and 6,400 Rupiahs(0.43 Euros/0.59 US) (Octane 95 called Pertamax Plus) respectively per liter


----------



## Palance

Last week, in the UAE I have paid about 0,33 Euros for 1 liter


----------



## Qwert

Slovak euro fuel prices:









from: http://natankuj.sme.sk/c/4245500/pumpy-zacinaju-zobrazovat-ceny-na-totemoch-v-eurach.html


----------



## Majestic

^^ How much has the price risen overnight? (Considering the exchange rate)


----------



## Qwert

Majestic said:


> ^^ How much has the price risen overnight? (Considering the exchange rate)


They have not risen. Such prices are average in Slovakia now and they were the same few days ago as well. But, we are more expansive than Austriahno::









source: http://natankuj.sme.sk/c/4243017/aktualne-ceny-paliv-v-parndorfe-rakusko.html


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Fuel prices in unmanned stations in Estonia today:

95: 0,7€/ l
98: 0,75€/ l
D: 0,82€/ l


----------



## Timon91

Loenersloot today: 
Euro 95: 1,14/L
Diesel: 0,92/L

By the way, on my way through mighty big Loenersloot, there were some Spanish *tourists*, who wanted to know the way to the gas station, believe it or not :lol:


----------



## PLH

Timon91 said:


> there were some Spanish *tourists*, who wanted to know the way to the gas station, believe it or not :lol:


They got lost, for sure 

BTW What do you do there so often? I mean, it's quite a long way from Abcoude.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Maybe he goes to school in Breukelen or something. I don't know, Amsterdam is a lot closer.


----------



## SeanT

OK-gasstation today 95 € 1,088 (DKK 8,16).hno:
...in the morning was € 0,993 (DKK 7,45)


----------



## x-type

in Croatia it became incredibly cheap - € has rised, prices have more fallen, and here is the result:

ES95 0,835€
SP98 0,839€
ED 0,854€


----------



## Timon91

ChrisZwolle said:


> Maybe he goes to school in Breukelen or something. I don't know, Amsterdam is a lot closer.


Exactly, but most good schools in Amsterdam are 10 km or more, this one in Breukelen is 14 km, so there is not much difference. I had a look at schools in Amsterdam, but I liked the one in Breukelen more. I never regretted this decision so far, lots of students from Abcoude go to Breukelen 

@PLH: Abcoude-Loenersloot is only 7 km, so do you still consider that as far?


----------



## PLH

Timon91 said:


> @PLH: Abcoude-Loenersloot is only 7 km, so do you still consider that as far?


By bike yes, also I thought you go there several times a week just to check petrol prices


----------



## marki

Average price in Queensland (Australia), just reported on the local news, is AUD $0.97. At the current exchange rate its still only EUR 0.5 

This thread would be good in a wiki table format.

Mark.


----------



## Dan

Up to a bit over 10 SEK in Sweden again, due to tax increases at the beginning of the year and minor actual oil price increases.


----------



## PLH

Poland:

95 € 0,73
98 € 0,77
Diesel € 0,73
LPG € 0,36


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Petrol is 50 cents cheaper by you. It's still around € 1,24 here.


----------



## Timon91

In Loenersloot, prices went up with 2 cents a litre 
Euro 95: 1,16/L
Diesel: 0,94/L


----------



## x-type

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ Petrol is 50 cents cheaper by you. It's still around € 1,24 here.


omghno:


----------



## PLH

omg they earn more


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's true. Petrol right now is considered cheap. Although I think an even cheaper fuel price would be appreciated by the public, it's not really necessary though. This is a good level. Problem is it doesn't encourage the development of alternative fuels.

They should develop alternative fuels anyway, despite the price. Oil is not a reliable energy source in the long term, not only by the supply, but also by geopolitics. In my opinion, they should focus on electrical cars. The electrical infrastructure is virtually existant everywhere, you'll only need actual charging locations. Current gas stations could do that. Electricity can be produced with near zero emissions, and even if it was to be produced by coal, it's much easier to control the emissions at a few power plants than millions of cars. 

I don't think there's doubt the personal vehicle will pay an important role in the future. Predictions that motorways become useless once oil is running out are nonsense in my opinion. There might be a difficult transition period though, especially if we run out of oil too soon. That's why it's important to develop a long-term reliable alternative fuel source right now, and not in 20 years.


----------



## willo

Madrid:

Euro 95: 0,83 €/L
Diesel: 0,85 €/L


----------



## PLH

Verso, how about Slovenia?


----------



## Timon91

Loenersloot's prices skyrocketed today 
Euro 95: 1,19/L
Diesel: 0,97/L

hno:


----------



## Dan

Up by a whole 1 SEK since the beginning of the year here...


----------



## Morsue

I don't get it. They claim that the spike is because of rising costs for raw materials, but according to http://oil-price.net/ a barrel is still just at US$ 40 and the crown is stable against the dollar. I think there's something fishy going on...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ The Ukranian - Russian gas fight?


----------



## Morsue

Why would that affect the price of gasoline? I think it's weird. :weird:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Because some energy plants also work on oil. Hence, more oil is used than usual, so prices rise.


----------



## Morsue

But that should mean that demand for oil should rise, which would then increase the price of oil. But it hasn't. So why is the price of a petroleum product (gasoline) rising? Is it just we who have experienced this spike?


----------



## isaidso

*TORONTO:*
75cents/litre 
62cents(US)/litre 
0.45euros/litre


----------



## 1000city

PLH said:


> Who actually uses 92 nowadays?


Czechs in their Skodas 1xx and Ladas - been to Ostrava recently and seen 91 on stations.

Current price in my nearest station (Neste) is 3,09 for 95 & Diesel, that's about 0,76 euro per liter.


----------



## Morsue

DELCROID said:


>


I think it's funny when they scream at motorists.

"If your car works on 91 octane !USE IT!"


----------



## Majestic

^^ What a dumb policy to keep oil prices THAT low for years. I mean, all that just for a handful of people who can afford a car and without imroving infrastructure at the same time? Another proof that Chavez's socialistic propaganda is just a load of rubbish hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Chavez is just pleasing his people. Subsidized fuel is nuts.


----------



## Majestic

Yeah, but in fact he subsidizes only these elite 15% or so car owners, while most of the society struggles to make ends meet. How socialistic is that? :lol:


----------



## DELCROID

Trying to increase fuel prices in Venezuela is probably one of the hottest potatoes for any politician. However is not an issue about subsidizing rich and middle-class car owners; That´s a too simplistic view as many poor people in Venezuela are also very dependant on fuel (bus and taxi drivers, motorcycle couriers, fishermen, farmers, trades people, truck drivers, etc). Last time a president tried to increase prices was in 1989 and it didn´t work out. The current government knows raising fuel prices could get them into quick-sand too.


"It is obscene to sell our gasoline this way. We might as well give it away!" President Hugo Chávez said in a January 2007 speech, when he ordered studies to be carried out into the possibility of raising domestic gas prices. However, such a move would be almost tantamount to political suicide in Venezuela..... 

(...)




........Economists say the first step towards a solution could be gradually increasing gasoline prices to the halfway point between the domestic and export prices. 

"But that measure would only work if economic policies are modified to keep inflation down; otherwise it would cause more problems," said Oliveros. ...." (from the previous article)






This is what happened in 1989 when politicians tried to increase fuel prices - it wasn´t precisely the rich who rioted:



"El Caracazo" Riots - 1989:













Fuel-truck drivers protesting against recent laws dealing with the internal fuel trade market:








.


----------



## girlicious_likeme

97.2 cents per litre. the most expensive you can find in Canada.


----------



## tvdxer

Still hanging in at $1.89 here in Duluth for 91 RON.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

In Eastern Washington state, the prices remain at €0,325 /litre for regular. Now that the prices are so low, I am actually saving less because I take bus :lol:


----------



## SeanT

It has been around € 1.14 (DKK 8.55) 95 here in my little town for a while...hno:


----------



## Positronn

Its funny, in Brazil the gas is always the same price, even when oil was at $ 40 (before crisis), $140 (almost before crisis) and now, at $40 after the start of the crisis.

Around R$2,50 per litre, $1,20(?)


----------



## Timon91

Loenersloot today:

Euro 95: €1,20/L
Diesel: €0,97/L


----------



## Morsue

Prices in Sweden have risen more than 1 SEK from the bottom levels reached in late December. Prices now at unmanned stations:

95: 10,74 SEK (€0,989)
Diesel: 10,89 SEK (€1,003)


----------



## Xusein

$1.89/gallon here in Buffalo (€0.396/liter or C$0.648/liter).

Even with the strong US dollar, prices here are below Canada again.


----------



## Squiggles

About 1.90 USD/ gallon here. It's not bad, but it's going up again.


----------



## Timon91

Loenersloot today:

Euro 95: €1,21/L
Diesel: €0,94/L


----------



## panda80

c'mon timon, no loenersloot for such a long period of time.
is there a significant difference in austria, germany and netherlands between price of fuel on motorway and non-motorway stations?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It varies. Motorways are usually the most expensive, and non-motorways-shops come after that. Cheapest are the automated unmanned gas stations which discount € 0,10 under motorway prices.


----------



## Timon91

panda80 said:


> c'mon timon, no loenersloot for such a long period of time.
> is there a significant difference in austria, germany and netherlands between price of fuel on motorway and non-motorway stations?


It hasn't changed at all, it's still at:

Euro 95: €1,21/L
Diesel: €0,94/L


----------



## rosn19

Here in northern Mexico, all Mexican border cities always have lower gas prices than the inerior of the country, for example here in my city, laredo, one litre of Pemex magna gasoline (the least expensive one) costs 5.70 pesos (about 16 pesos per gallon, or about 1.60 USD, 1.20 EUR), in the interior of the country the price of one litre of magna costs about 7.70 pesos.


----------



## SeanT

Here in my town the price for 95 is € 1,22 (DKK 9,15)hno:hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ You can't get it much cheaper than that in NL...I saw € 1,20 today at an unmanned station, discount 11 cents.


----------



## SeanT

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ You can't get it much cheaper than that in NL...I saw € 1,20 today at an unmanned station, discount 11 cents.


 That´s probably true, this is an unmanned station too ( OK ).:nuts:


----------



## Timon91

Loenersloot today 

Euro 95: €1,23/L
Diesel: €0,96/L

A slight increase of price.


----------



## SeanT

in DKK.hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Fuel prices have been stable for a couple of weeks now in NL. They only changed like +2 to -2 cents the last 2 - 3 weeks.


----------



## francoeurope

*Ever lasting ups and downs*

In Germany, fuel prices continue to fluctuate. Here in Bonn, Super is currently at €1.209 per liter once again (US$ 5.86 per gallon). Diesel goes for €1.079 ($5.23). Yesterday, it was about 5 cent cheaper ($0.24).


----------



## Timon91

How is the situation in the US? Also stable?


----------



## Xusein

$2.03 (or €0.414/l) here. Prices have been stable here too, hovering around $2 for a while.


----------



## xlchris

Now I have a scooter I have to go to the gas station every once in a while.

At Shell I pay *1,32* for Euro 95,
at a local one I pay *1,22*.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What mileage does your scooter get? (km per liter?)


----------



## xlchris

^I actually don't know :S

What I do know, is that I have to go to the gas station once every 6 days.
And that I have a 6 liter tank. And I can almost drive 120km with a 6 liter tank.


----------



## x-type

in Croatia from tuesday after long time we have diesel cheaper that eurosuper.

€0,91 ES95
€0,92 SP98
€0,89 ED

due to stronger € our prices have risen significantly actually


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Official prices in NL:

Euro 95: € 1,329
Euro 98: € 1,399
Diesel: € 1,025
LPG: € 0,602

Local gas stations discount 0 - 11 cents usually, occasionally cheaper, such as in the town of Gendringen today, where gasoline was € 0,01 per liter due to a software error.


----------



## Morsue

Wow, that's expensive (nowadays )

I heard on the news that the price for refined oil on the Rotterdam market has actually risen remarkably. It was like 250 USD for a tonne in November at its low-point, but has since risen to about 420 USD. Could explain the slowly rising prices.


----------



## isaidso

72 cents/litre or 59 cents(US)/litre


----------



## urbanfan89

81.1 Cents/litre, or $0.654/l in US Dollars.


----------



## Timon91

Loenersloot today:

Euro 95: €1,26/L
Diesel: €0,97/L


----------



## willo

Madrid:

Euro 95: 0,88 €/L
Euro 98: 0,99 €/L
Diesel: 0,89 €/L


----------



## Majestic

Poznan Neste station:

Euro 95: € 0,75 
Diesel: € 0,73 
LPG: € 0,36

The prices are not as low as they seem to be though, it's just the current rate of Polish currency that makes the prices in € so low :nuts:


----------



## Xusein

I saw a station selling regular for $2.16 (€0.453/l) today. Highest in a while.


----------



## Alle

transport21 said:


> Its not speculation the Irish government have announced lately this will be coming into effect after the next budget in December. The details of the tax havnt been announced yet but I can only imagine its a few more hundred Euro out of my pockethno:
> 
> The minority green party is in coalition with the government and they are madly focus on envoirmental issues. Its really just an extra tax from what I see. The big litre cars will be targeted.


What I meant is that the motivation behind it is based on speculation about CO2 (which by the way was at its lowest level for the past 600 million years some 150 years ago).

I used to support the major "green" party here in Sweden until i realised the hypocrisy of what they are doing. One example relevant to this; the subsidization of ethanole.

There have been investigations showing that if all of the worlds traffic fleet drove on ethanole, the area needed to grow the neccessary crops would exceed the agrable area of the planet, including uncultivated areas. So basically, they are proposing, that to "save" the ecology/biosphere endangered supposedly by a supposedly anthropologically caused climate change, that we in fact destroy this very basic premise for the ecology and the diversial wealth which makes it more resistant to changes. 

But the main point is, there are so many more acute environmental issues in our time, our biosphere is being hurt not because of carbon dioxide, a natural and essential gas for life on earth (cant believe that people dare call it a "polutant"), but because of deforestation, fragmentation of biospheres, overpopulation, increasing amount of chemicals in nature whose combined effects are often very badly understood, general expansion of human activities. This is what is hurting the biosphere, not carbondioxide or changes of climate. And these much more dangerous and for our time relevant and acute issues are not getting attention because politicans who want to look good but know little about this use the CO2 nonsense for their own purposes and agendas.

As far as greenhouse gases, like all other issues of nature, I think we should seek to affect our surroundings as little as possible. There are many artificial greenhouse gases such as SF6 and others which have a life span in the atmosphere of tens of thousands or even hundreds of thousands of years, their greenhouse effect reaches many thousand times that of CO2 molecules, they are important to deal with. CO2 on the other hand gets turned around over some decades and is a natural component of the biosphere, and as far as energy alternatives there are plenty on the horizon. Thus if anything these should be dealt with.

The Earth is not a static ball either, to go back over the past 600 million years, the age by the way of some of the older rock formations of the European continent. Over that period CO2 levels have been over 20 times that of today, only during the carboniferous have CO2 levels been around the levels of today. Just a thousand years ago, the earth was several degrees warmer than today, which is why Greenland carries its name. During the later parts of the past ice age, there was a gigantic lake in Russia likely supporting a lot of human and other life which today does not exist anymore as it likely ran out into the northern seas, much of North America was covered under water through the same glaciation period. During parts of this whole period the earth was so warm that dinosaurs annually migrated to the south pole because of the lush vast arrays of food that were to be found there. Things change with time, so how is the parallel with CO2 drawn? Is it taken into consideration that the frequency range its greenhouse characteristics operate in also gets saturated with an increase of the gas, a fourtime increase in CO2 doesnt mean a fourtime increase in the greenhouse effects of the CO2 (Water is the most important greenhouse gas by the way, for those that do not know, by an overwhelming margin).

Most of the climate changes are spurred by things like the changes in the suns magnetic effect and subsequently heliosphere which is connected to the formation of clouds on our planet which is one of the biggest factors for our climate. Higher magnetic activity --> a stronger heliosphere --> less cosmic particles reaching earth (and the solar system as a whole) --> considerably less cloud formation possible (charged particles from space play an instrumental part in the formation of clouds) --> less light reflected. On a general scale climate correlations are badly understood. What gets me is the foolish graphs people repeatedly use, used by Al Gore in his equally foolish presentations which show temperatures and CO2 levels. What is not mentioned is that CO2 level changes occur after climate changes and not the other way around (because over 9/10's of the free CO2 are in the oceans and gets gradually released as temperatues increase), if they do not even note such a basic thing, how can we trust them to create laws that we should pay for the existence of a natural gas in the atmosphere, whose period of plentysomeness has historically meant a flourishing biosphere on the planet not only due to the climate accompassing it but because as a gas it is essential to the biosphere on the planet which has developed so that it cannot exist without CO2?

The connection between CO2, climate and in turn biosphere and nature is vaguely understood and to say the least speculative. To make laws about it, when there are acute real environmental issues facing the lands of the earth, is outrageous.

Further, how is this supposed to work, you cannot practically measure CO2 emissions and thus cannot have a rigorous law on taxation of it. It gets even more mad when there is talk about extracting CO2 from the atmosphere and trapping it in rock, who gives these people the authority to laborate with the atmosphere that will all live in? 

NASA corrections have shown not a long time ago that the warmest year of the 20th century was in the 1930's. since then, scientists have not been able to make up their mind as to whether it would get colder or warmer after that. Most today predict a warming, but it was not long ago that it was a great ice age that was the "big danger".

Focus on real, acute problems which are endangering ecology today, CO2 is not one of them, and nor are any climate changes.

Does this mean I encourage people to drive hummers and SUV's? No, that causes local pollution not the least. Im just stressing the reality that there are worse environmental issues (much worse), that need to be considered, and if they are not solved, this issue really doesnt matter much (not to, again, mention the many complexities of it, and that there is money to be made in it for the financial circus we live in). Is it that relevant in a hundred years if our nature has been deforested and a large part of the biosphere died out due to lack of living space? Is it relevant then if there is 350 ppm of CO2 or 400 ppm in the atmosphere?.

There are much more alert and very real envrionmental problems out there today, that are directly and unmistakenly responsible for a destruction of natural diversity and consequently a planet that is more prone to take damage from both natural and by humans caused (not that we are not natural) changes. These happen now, today, and are stupidly overlooked because of something (global warming) that is both poorly understood, less acutely dangerous and in some ways even positive.

Many of the proposed so called "solutions" are even worse to the environment than is a possible change in climate caused by humans (I am not talking about the physically impossible doomsday scenarios), not to mention the infringement they often cause on our liberties and how they in long term are not a solution to a sustainable and free society.

As far as fuel I think hydrogen is a good option for an energy carrier in the future, can be produced locally for local fuel stations, and does not need to be transported over the planet.

*EDIT:* I had a previous post on these forums where I had gathered some quotes about these issues, be that as it may they are deleted since. Without having incentive to gather up said quotations again il provide some useful sources as far as the climates affects on CO2 levels historically and how hard it is to judge the effect on CO2. Not least since even trying to specify the effect of water percentually on greenhouse effect can range maybe 30-40%+ from different sources, there are many things that are crucial for this that vary a lot. The sources also dissect positive effects of increases in CO2 (in fact a widely believed reason that it on Mars never developed any (at least substantial) life, is that its atmosphere has been too thin and eventually the planet lost much of it. A healthy atmosphere is in fact a thick one and it varies whether we want it or not, buffered by the gaia process (which is one thing dependant on the diversity of lifeforms on the planet, mainly because there are practically always quite many that can survive changes). 

- Climate in Earth History: Studies in Geophysics (1982) 

- Natural Climate Variability on Decade-to-Century Time Scales (1995) 

- Graph for past 600 million years, statistic sources included on bottom left

- Temperature and CO2 variations for last 160 000 years, note CO2 change trailing temperature changes

- Sun effect together with temperature and CO2 changes for past 150 000 years

- Raw statistics, including sun spot numbers, solar radiation, temperature, CO2 volume in atmosphere (I do not think the NASA correction for the thirties is included here. Also consider that deforestation is another factor amongst several more which affects both CO2 levels and more substantially temperatures as more radiation can generate heat as it reaches the ground.) 

- NASA corrections



> Top 10 GISS U.S. Temperature deviation (deg C) in New Order 8/7/2007
> Year Old New
> 1934 1.23 1.25
> 1998 1.24 1.23
> 1921 1.12 1.15
> 2006 1.23 1.13
> 1931 1.08 1.08
> 1999 0.94 0.93
> 1953 0.91 0.90
> 1990 0.88 0.87
> 1938 0.85 0.86
> 1939 0.84 0.85
> 
> Here’s the old order of top 10 yearly temperatures.
> Year Old New
> 1998 1.24 1.23
> 1934 1.23 1.25
> 2006 1.23 1.13
> 1921 1.12 1.15
> 1931 1.08 1.08
> 1999 0.94 0.93
> 1953 0.91 0.90
> 2001 0.90 0.76
> 1990 0.88 0.87
> 1938 0.85 0.86


Life can survive and find solutions for inevitable climate variations, and in many cases benefit from such changes, but no lifeform can find a solution to simply having its habitat lost, or being poisoned. There is no doubt that there are financial interests on both "sides" of the political approach to this issue, however it needs to be considered the implication of that a natural essential for life gas is being taxed (!). And this on a large scale level as far as political authority, national and it has even been proposed from supra national instances.

I am a proponent of direct democracy, and in such a society, where collaborative and coordinated efforts on such issues depend on local democratic support from the involved communities, these kind of actions would depend on actual, convincing _proofs_ to be implemented, and thus we would not have carbon taxes, I am confident. That not saying that other environmental issues would not be more effectively dealt with, local and beyond. And even if there were actions as far as CO2 emissions, I would be more comfortable with them if it was decided in ones own community whether we are okey with the tax and what it is used for. (Democracy and society is a two way road, but our society is becoming in many ways increasingly a one way road. In the Soviet Union there was an internal joke about the telephone line from Berlin to Moscow - in that the Berlin part had only a speaker and no microphone, because it was a one way telephone line.)


----------



## rosn19

where is the most expensive gas in the world?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

rosn19 said:


> where is the most expensive gas in the world?


Probably in places where it's really scarce, like Somalia, Eritrea or Liberia. Also: remote places have higher gas prices, look at the Alaska / contiguous US difference already.


----------



## Perennial Quest

Euro95 was 1,199€/l near Milan yesterday


----------



## Timon91

ChrisZwolle said:


> Probably in places where it's really scarce, like Somalia, Eritrea or Liberia. Also: remote places have higher gas prices, look at the Alaska / contiguous US difference already.


Yeah, I noticed that. Last summer gas was $4,50/gallon in Anchorage (AK), $5,30/gallon in some creepy town on the Richardson Hwy (also AK) and I read in some paper that the gas price was $8,30/gallon in Barrow (northern AK) :nuts:

Ok, at that time we paid $10,50/gallon in NL....


----------



## transport21

Alle said:


> Focus on real, acute problems which are endangering ecology today, CO2 is not one of them, and nor are any climate changes.


+1


----------



## ZeTaCy

transport21 said:


> thats surely a joke?


Nope, those were the prices in march/april when i visited Dubai.


----------



## rosn19

I've heard that in Turkey not very long ago gas hit 12.00 USD /gallon! is this true?


----------



## Nanou_mo

Venezuela
95 .. 0.035€ Liter
91 .. 0.025€ Liter
Diesel .. 0.018 Liter
Cheapest in the worl I believe


----------



## ChrisZwolle

rosn19 said:


> I've heard that in Turkey not very long ago gas hit 12.00 USD /gallon! is this true?


Could be true during summer 2008... not recently.


----------



## Timon91

Abcoude today:

Euro 95: €1,40/L
Diesel: €1,03/L


----------



## JohnFlint1985

prices in American gallons in NJ

49 cents per liter of 92


----------



## ianleeloo

Malaysian fuel price today:

*Petronas/Shell/Mobil/Esso/BHPetrol all have to abide same price.

RON97 - MYR 1.80/liter = USD 0.51/liter

RON92 - MYR 1.70/liter = USD 0.48/liter

Diesel - MYR 1.70/liter = USD 0.48/liter

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## bubach_hlubach

JohnFlint1985 said:


> prices in American gallons in NJ
> 
> 49 cents per liter of 92


:uh: :eek2: :eek2:

In southeast Michigan they have gone up again.

At a local Speedway station, a gallon of reg. unleaded fuel costs $2.39 (it was almost 40 cents cheaper just a week ago). A gallon of auto diesel is $2.19.

:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What's the current fuel price in Norway? The media always says Norway has the most expensive gasoline in Europe, but I want to know if it's really more expensive than NL.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

bubach_hlubach said:


> :uh: :eek2: :eek2:
> 
> In southeast Michigan they have gone up again.
> 
> At a local Speedway station, a gallon of reg. unleaded fuel costs $2.39 (it was almost 40 cents cheaper just a week ago). A gallon of auto diesel is $2.19.
> 
> :cheers:


Yup prices are going back up our asses again.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Welcome to the real world!


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

Yea the oil execs need another mansion.


----------



## Morsue

Does anyone know a reliable source of gas prices in Luxembourg? Which is the closest gas station to the Belgian city of Bastogne?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Martelange! Martelange is on the N4, and is actually in Belgium, but the N4 runs on the border of Luxembourg, and all the houses on the west side are in Belgium, but the gas stations are on the east side in Luxembourg. The N4 is a conveniant and fast road from Bastogne to Martelange. 



























gas prices:









These pics were taking during easter, I heard the prices increased 10 - 15 cents meanwhile.


----------



## Morsue

Are those really the closest gas station from Bastogne? When I look at the map, the closest border crossing is on the Belgian N84, but I can't tell if there are any stations close to the border. Really cool btw that one side of the road is in one country and the other in another. I get a Baarle-Nassau feeling from it...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Maybe it's not the closest, but it's easily accessible due to the N4 being an expressway.


----------



## cardiacus

*Fuel prices*

POLAND (LODZ):

95 - $ 1.22 € 0.9 PLN 3.95
98 - $ 1.27 € 0.93 PLN 4.1
ON (Diesel) - $ 1.04 € 0.76 PLN 3.35
LPG (Gas) - $ 0.42 € 0.31 PLN 1.38


----------



## Xusein

For the first time in several years, diesel is now slightly cheaper than gasoline here.

Filled up yesterday at $2.51/g (€0.484/l). Diesel was $2.49 there.


----------



## Turnovec

Bulgaria :
-------------------------------

As i drive a diesel engine car, that's all i can share :

Ordinary Diesel - 0.89 €
OMV Sprint Diesel - 0.92 €
OMV Premium Diesel - 0.95 €


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Fuel prices are now really increasing fast in the Netherlands... at least 15 cents higher in the last 3 weeks.

Euro 95: € 1,448 per liter OR $ 7.56 per gallon
Euro 98: € 1,504 per liter OR $ 7.85 per gallon
Diesel: € 1,031 per liter OR $ 5.38 per gallon
LPG: € 0,528 per liter OR $ 2.77 per gallon


----------



## Timon91

On tuesday I'll check Loenersloot again


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Fuel prices in Switzerland were about € 0,99 this week... By far the cheapest in western Europe, except for Spain maybe. Funny how Luxembourg has that big reputation for being a cheap fuel country, while Switzerland is even cheaper.


----------



## Morsue

Timon91 said:


> On tuesday I'll check Loenersloot again


So? 

Update for Sweden:

95: 12,99 SEK (€1,193)
Diesel: 11,39 SEK (€1,046)

Because our idiotic banks have been borrowing wrecklessly in the Baltics, our currency is dropping like a stone. Next week's trip across Europe will not be cheap...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Dutch fuel prices have hit 7-month records.

Euro 95: € 1,471
Euro 98: € 1,525
Diesel: € 1,069
LPG: € 0,537


----------



## x-type

ChrisZwolle said:


> Dutch fuel prices have hit 7-month records.
> 
> Euro 95: € 1,471
> Euro 98: € 1,525
> Diesel: € 1,069
> LPG: € 0,537



doesn't smell good. here prices are rising, too. they are still keeping diesel cheap (since they have managed to make it cheaper than eurosuper)

ES95 1,025€
SP98 1,033€
ED 0,903€
LPG 0,502€


----------



## Morsue

For anyone going to Spain, I can recommend http://www.elpreciodelagasolina.com/ provided you understand some Spanish. Don't know how accurate it is though. I would have liked a map service on that page too.


----------



## bakatje

I-275westcoastfl said:


> Yup prices are going back up our asses again.


Good.


----------



## veteran

ChrisZwolle said:


> Dutch fuel prices have hit 7-month records.
> 
> Euro 95: € 1,471
> Euro 98: € 1,525
> Diesel: € 1,069
> LPG: € 0,537


Wow, quite expensive. There are prices from my nearest fuel-station:
Natural 95: 1,13 €/l
95 X: 1,19 €/l
Diesel: 1,09 €/l

LPG costs are around 0,33 €/l


----------



## x-type

veteran said:


> Wow, quite expensive. There are prices from my nearest fuel-station:
> Natural 95: 1,13 €/l
> 95 X: 1,19 €/l
> Diesel: 1,09 €/l
> 
> LPG costs are around 0,33 €/l


wow, i didn't know that in SK it has risen that much! and lucky you, LPG is still cheap as it used to be here


----------



## matty89

Here in Brisbane, Australia!
Unleaded $1.20 a litre
Diesel $1.12 a litre

In Queensland once the fuel subsidy is gone (in a couple of weeks) fuel will be up to 10cents dearer.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

matty89 said:


> Here in Brisbane, Australia!
> Unleaded $1.20 a litre
> Diesel $1.12 a litre
> 
> In Queensland once the fuel subsidy is gone (in a couple of weeks) fuel will be up to 10cents dearer.


That's really cheap. €0.69 a litre for unleaded.


----------



## Timon91

Morsue said:


> So?


I forgot hno:


----------



## Danielk2

*Prices in DK*

The prices in Denmark are

Unleaded 92: 10.21 DKK/liter (7.20$/gallon or 1.36€/liter)
Unleaded 95: 10.27 DKK/liter (7.22$/gallon or 1.37€/liter)
Unleaded 98: 10.59 DKK/liter (7.52$/gallon or 1.42€/liter)
Leaded 95: 10.48 DKK/liter (7.40$/gallon or 1.40€/liter)
Diesel: 8.65 DKK/liter (6.13$/gallon or 1.16€/liter)
LPG: 11.89 DKK/liter (8.43$/gallon or 1.59€/liter)

These prices are Statoil and Shell's standard prices.


----------



## Xusein

I paid $2.75 (€0.518/liter) today. Highest in months, but still much cheaper than a year ago.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

In Switzerland prices for 95 octan unleaded gas varied from 1.49 - 1.56 CHF/litre (0.98 - 1.03 €), in Liechtenstein it cost around 1.51 - 1.53 CHF/L

The thing which surprised me - I think that the Swiss gas is better quality than the usual Polish juice I normally tank. I've used about 100L of Swiss petrol and my Renault Megane (10 y.o. car, 1.4L 95HP engine) managed to use under 6L/100km, which included getting over two mountain passes (Gottard and San Bernardino - I didn't used the tunnels 'cause they suck  ) and over 800km of German Autobahnen, where the speed over 140km/h was common.

On the Polish gas there is no way to get under 7L/100km. They water it down, no doubt


----------



## Timon91

In the Netherlands, Shell along the motorway: 1,42/L


----------



## Stainless

siamu maharaj said:


> Does any country have government-controlled prices? In Pakistan the price is set by the gov. Every station in the country has the same price. Exceptions are highways where the price is a bit higher depending on the distance from a main city. But it's just an additional 10 or 20 paisas, which would be less than a cent per liter.


I was in Ghana a few years ago and the price was set by the government. They had recently raised it from 3333 to 5000cedi/l yet almost every garage showed the old price on large boards like they do all over Europe. I did find it odd that they displayed the price so clearly when there was never any variation. (that was at the time about 25p or EUR29c)


----------



## Danielk2

Shells prices in Denmark today:

Unleaded 92: 9,98 (1,34€ , 7,22$/gallon)
Unleaded 95: 10,04 (1,35€, 7,26$/gallon)
Unleaded 98: 10,50 (1,41€, 7,60$/gallon)
V-Power 99: 10,63 (1,43€, 7,68$/gallon)
Diesel Extra 10: 8,54 (1,15€, 6,17$/gallon)


----------



## Tunasa

siamu maharaj said:


> Does any country have government-controlled prices? In Pakistan the price is set by the gov. Every station in the country has the same price. Exceptions are highways where the price is a bit higher depending on the distance from a main city. But it's just an additional 10 or 20 paisas, which would be less than a cent per liter.


In Indonesia the price of gas (the lowest octane content) and diesel are set by the government which run most of the gas station.


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

Here in Mexico:

Magna 87 oct: MXN 7.72 = 0.41€
Premium 91 oct: MXN 9.57 = 0.51€


----------



## Danielk2

Statoil prices in Denmark today:

92 Unleaded: 10.03 (1.35€, 7,43$/gallon)
95 Unleaded: 10.09 (1.36€, 7,48$/gallon)
Ultima 95 Unleaded: 10.32 (1.39€, 7,64$/gallon)
98 Unleaded: 10.43 (1.40€, 7,73$/gallon)
Diesel: 8.67 (1.16€, 6.43$/gallon)
LPG: 11.89 (1.60€, 8,81$/gallon)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Dutch prices have decreased for the past couple of days.

Euro 95: € 1.429 ($ 7.9 per gallon)
Euro 98: € 1.482 ($ 8.2 per gallon)
diesel: € 1.066 ($ 5.9 per gallon)
LPG: € 0.605 ($ 3.34 per gallon)


----------



## christos-greece

Like as i said in the older post here, prices in mainland of Greece and city of Athens are around 1 euro (1,05€ or sometimes 1,10€) but in islands, like in Naxos island (Cyclades) its more expensive: from 1,18€ to 1,30€


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Czech Republic, average prices:
petrol 95: CZK 28.40 (€1.116; $6.2 per gallon)
diesel: CZK 26.29 (€1.033; $5.7 p.g.)


----------



## sourierservice

Pakistan Prices
In PKR

Petrol: 65.26/L
Hi-Speed Diesel: 66/L
CNG: 
Lite Diesel: 56.96/L
LPG: 668/ 12kg Cylinder


----------



## pwalker

Lowest in U.S. today, $2.06 per gallon in Pine Lawn, Missouri. Missouri and Oklahoma continue to have the lowest prices in the U.S.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

In my neck of the woods, it is steadily €0,55/L for 87 petrol (92 European?).


----------



## Perennial Quest

Euro95 was at 1.28€/l yesterday evening in a station on A50, western part of the ringroad of Milano.


----------



## SeanT

€ 95 costs DKK 9.75 = € 1.3 but I´m pretty sure that tomorrow morning is like DKK 10.15 = € 1.35 here in Bjæverskov (Denmark).


----------



## x-type

HR

ES95 €1,088
SP98 €1,097
ED €1,003
LPG €0,635


----------



## ChrisZwolle

NL

E 95 € 1,491
E 98 € 1,554
Diesel € 1,123
LPG € 0,723


----------



## piotr71

> UK Petrol Prices for
> 
> Thursday 28th Jan 2010
> Avg. Min. Max.
> Unleaded:112.2p	/107.9p/124.9p
> Diesel:	114.0p/	108.9p/	125.9p
> LRP:	114.2p/	111.9p/	119.9p
> Super:	119.2p/	110.9p/	129.9p
> LPG:	60.6p/	52.9p/	69.9p
> 
> 1.00 GBP	=	1.15356 EUR


Are fuel prices in Luxembourg still so low? Last summer it was 1.1 Euro for PB95.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The last time I was there, the difference was only like € 0,20 - 0,30 per liter. It used to be more.


----------



## Pastaie

RO

E 95 4.18 lei/l (1.01 €/l)
Diesel 3.97 lei/l (0.96 €/l)
Euro Diesel 5 3.80 lei/l (0.92 €/l)


----------



## panda80

In Romania 95 gasoline is about 4.5 RON (around 1.08 euro) per liter.Diesel is about 4.3RON.Pretty much for our living standards I would say...


----------



## Lockheed_F-22

In Ireland it's around 1.35EUR for Unleaded Petrol and about 1.25 for Diesel


----------



## piotr71

Portsmouth today. Shell petrol station:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Dang British petrol is € 0,17 cheaper than the Netherlands... Diesel, however, is € 0,22 more expensive!


----------



## Qaabus

Only €0.07 cheaper in reality though. I just paid €1.459 and £1.149 is pretty much as low as it goes in the UK.


----------



## Penn's Woods

$2.779 per gallon at the gas station nearest to me today. I was in Maryland Monday evening (and filled up in Delaware) and saw prices around $2.60, or even a bit lower.

That $2.779 per gallon works out to about 0.61 euros per liter.


----------



## Highwaycrazy

Lockheed_F-22 said:


> In Ireland it's around 1.35EUR for Unleaded Petrol and about 1.25 for Diesel


Also, don't forget the silly carbon tax on gas, PLUS the annual road tax. In effect, a double tax.

If that happened in my country, we would be out protesting on the streets.


----------



## CNGL

Today in Huesca (Spain):

Diesel: 1,073 €/l (4,896 $/gal)
Unleaded 95: 1,154 €/l (5,266 $/gal)


----------



## pilotos

I filled my car today with 1,459 €/L (unleaded 95) in Larissa, Greece.


----------



## pilotos

Sorry double post!


----------



## panda80

pilotos said:


> I filled my car today with 1,459 €/L (unleaded 95) in Larissa, Greece.


Seems that fuel prices went up at a high pace in Greece. Around 1st of January fuel was about 1.15 euro/l.


----------



## pilotos

Yeap taxes taxes and more taxes, and by 1st of july VAT will be 23% instead of 21%, so fuel will take at least 3 more cents per liter!


----------



## Miguel_PL

In here (southeastern Poland ) the unleaded 95 is 1,175 €/l [4,82 zł ] and that makes it more expensive than in Spain :nuts:


----------



## niterider

£1.16 (€1.40) here in North London today....£80 (€96) for a fill :storm:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Buy a car with a smaller fuel tank


----------



## niterider

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ Buy a car with a smaller fuel tank


Don't be ridiculous:lol:


----------



## piotr71

Southern Poland today:


----------



## Interstate275Fla

I paid US$2.66 a gallon for gas at a Shell station here in St. Petersburg, Florida today. Didn't take much to fill the tank.:cheers:

Last week or so our gas prices were in the high US$2.50 a gallon range and they are creeping back up a little bit. Contrast this to about a year or two ago when gas prices here were over US$4.00 a gallon! Besides, I used to have a midsize car but I recently sold it and purchased a small compact car not too long ago which gets better gas mileage - I was spending way too much money when I had the midsize car, especially on gas.

Another thing to consider: Some gas stations have an automatic car wash and will give you a discount on gasoline (usually 10 cents) for buying a car wash.


----------



## Penn's Woods

I filled up three times today (took a road trip this weekend and ended up doing over 600 miles today, because I started out 400 miles from home. Most I've ever done in one day, and I don't need to do that again all that often, but it was okay). Anyhoo, the three fillups cost about 80 dollars total.


----------



## Slagathor

I just sold a kidney so I could fill up my tank for the lovely sum of US$7.37 per gallon... (€1.575 per liter).


----------



## Xusein

^^ Connecticut has a 7% gross receipt tax on gasoline on top of the flat fuel tax. I am sure there are others with them too.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Xusein said:


> ^^ Connecticut has a 7% gross receipt tax on gasoline on top of the flat fuel tax. I am sure there are others with them too.


It's been a while since I was in Connecticut, but when I was first driving around the Northeast (late '80s to mid-'90s - then I moved to the middle of Philadelphia and didn't own a car until last year) I always used to try to avoid buying gas in Connecticut or Maryland. Maryland's now more in line with surrounding states though.... The parts of New Jersey that are close to Philadelphia, today as 20 years ago, have the lowest gas prices I've come across.


----------



## El Tiburon

Penn's Woods said:


> The parts of New Jersey that are close to Philadelphia, today as 20 years ago, have the lowest gas prices I've come across.


Maybe it's because so many oil refineries are located nearby in New Jersey and shipping costs are lower.


----------



## Penn's Woods

El Tiburon said:


> Maybe it's because so many oil refineries are located nearby in New Jersey and shipping costs are lower.


I'd guess it's a combination of proximity to refineries on the Pennsylvania side of the river plus New Jersey taxes. (The New Jersey refineries are mostly up north.) Philadelphia (city + Pennsylvania suburbs) prices are the highest between D.C. and New York City. I buy out-of-state when I can.


----------



## El Tiburon

> First there's a gas tax ($ 3.5 per gallon in the Netherlands), then there's the market price, and VAT comes on top of that, so the tax is taxed too


.

That's an outrageous money grab by the government! Here in Miami, Florida, we pay 51.4 cents per gallon in gas taxes (federal, state and taxes) which is pretty high. So $3.50 is more than a 150% tax on the actual price of the gallon!

The State of Georgia is a lot smarter. They have reduced the gas tax to the bare minimum which has spurred business development, a better economic climate, and more people moving there to take advantage of the better economy.


----------



## Jonesy55

El Tiburon said:


> .
> 
> That's an outrageous money grab by the government! Here in Miami, Florida, we pay 51.4 cents per gallon in gas taxes (federal, state and taxes) which is pretty high. So $3.50 is more than a 150% tax on the actual price of the gallon!
> 
> The State of Georgia is a lot smarter. They have reduced the gas tax to the bare minimum which has spurred business development, a better economic climate, and more people moving there to take advantage of the better economy.


The Netherlands probably doesn't want millions more people moving there for cheap gasoline, its already one of the most densely populated countries in the world!

Different societies have different needs and different priorities.


----------



## desertpunk

Jonesy55 said:


> The Netherlands probably doesn't want millions more people moving there for cheap gasoline, its already one of the most densely populated countries in the world!
> 
> Different societies have different needs and different priorities.


That, and once upon a time, crude oil was $9 a barrel and the taxes, which are often a percentage of the wholesale price of fuel, weren't so terrible. From what I understand, fuel taxes in Britain were not that bad until the early '90s...


----------



## El Tiburon

desertpunk said:


> That, and once upon a time, crude oil was $9 a barrel and the taxes, which are often a percentage of the wholesale price of fuel, weren't so terrible. From what I understand, fuel taxes in Britain were not that bad until the early '90s...


Back in the late 1990's, when crude oil was around $9, we paid in Florida about 95 cents per gallon for regular gas (87 octane) of which the gas tax was 49 cents per gallon, because here the tax is not a percentage of the price of the gallon but a fixed amount.


----------



## pwalker

$2.63 US a gallon in East Idaho today. $2.30-$2.35 per gallon in many Missouri locations.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

El Tiburon said:


> Back in the late 1990's, when crude oil was around $9, we paid in Florida about 95 cents per gallon for regular gas (87 octane) of which the gas tax was 49 cents per gallon, because here the tax is not a percentage of the price of the gallon but a fixed amount.


I remember gasoline hitting the 2,50 guilder mark in 2000 or so. That's about $ 5.2 per gallon.


----------



## Jonesy55

When I started driving in 1993, regular unleaded was around £0.45 a litre I think (just a couple of years previously we switched from gallon to litre pricing), it rose quite quickly in the 90s, crude prices fell but taxes rose rapidly. It then stayed around £0.70-0.80 for a few years and started rising quickly again about 5 years ago when crude started rising and taxes were increased.

Here's a useful site with historic London prices and tax rates going back to the first world war!.

http://www.ukpia.com/fuel_prices_historic_data.aspx


----------



## Xpressway

95 octanes unleaded gas in Santiago, Chile = 1.2 USD per liter.


----------



## bd popeye

pwalker said:


> $2.63 US a gallon in East Idaho today. $2.30-$2.35 per gallon in many Missouri locations.


Here in my town Cedar Rapids IA 89 octane ethanol (15%) blend is $2.49 a gallon. That is the lowest and hence most popular fuel in Iowa.


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Its $3.07/gallon petrol in Pakistan....


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ Someone spoke about taxes in UK. The fact is that they changed for an "scaled increased flat tax scheme" or something like that in the early 90's, under John Major, the same PM who outrageously banned new out-of-town shopping malls, entertainment complexes and so.

Back then, remember, crude was hitting historical lows in constant dollars, selling below US$ 9.00 for quite a time. Then, many countries switched to a scheme of fixed levies on gas, which makes sense IMO, but Britain went a little further and, in a tricky move, scheduled the gas levy to increase above the inflation for 7 or 8 years, and to increase faster when before-taxes prices felt. As a result of the downward trend of crude prices, gas taxes ballooned in Britain.

Most of those gas taxes were diverted to expensive rail projects and to cover rail franchise losses in the ill-designed PPP schemes, instead of being invested where they should: on motorways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Gas price in the Netherlands.

Diesel 1.189
Euro 95 (gasoline): 1.529

or in USD / gallon:

Diesel $ 5.67
Gas: $ 7.29


----------



## .kp

Poland:

Pb 95 - 1,45 $ (per liter)


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> Gas price in the Netherlands.
> 
> Diesel 1.189
> Euro 95 (gasoline): 1.529
> 
> or in USD / gallon:
> 
> Diesel $ 5.67
> Gas: $ 7.29


:crazy: difference diesel/gas. Gas should be at €1.259/l at much... If that price difference were in Spain then we would have gas at €1.50/l. So I would drop "my" gasoline car and I would buy a diesel one if I go to the "low countries".


----------



## nerdly_dood

I remember gasoline marked as $1.09 a gallon in Roanoke. (I also remember the same gas station being closed, and then being rebuilt as a car service shop)

Virginia's gas tax is $0.38 per gallon of gasoline and $0.44 per gallon of diesel, plus a $0.006 per gallon petroleum storage tank fee and 2% sales tax on motor fuels in localities that are part of the Northern Virginia Transportation District. Not to mention that when gas stations say that gas is $1.09 a gallon - or any other price - that's not including a little tiny 9 at the end that they've conveniently shrunk so you can't see that it's actually almost a full cent more per gallon than you think.


----------



## piotr71

I think, the prices on this petrol station are sort of bargain comparing to others on the way from Poland to Northern France. Usually, 95 petrol sold on stations along motorways in Germany, is 10 cents higher. This station is located in Dortmund by B1, road connecting motorways A40 with A44.


----------



## engenx4

BRAZIL today:

Regular Gas(25% ethanol): R$2.29/litre
100% Ethanol: R$1.20/litre 
Diesel: R$1.86/litre 
Natural Gas: R$1.59/m³


----------



## Des

I filled up at my local Shell with V-power 95 yesterday at € 1,50 per liter.


----------



## SeanT

..me too unmanned gasstation, Euro 95 DKK 10.95 /€ 1.46hno:


----------



## dizee

Average price in July for Ireland:

Unleaded - €1.333 / litre (~$ 6.56 / gallon)
Diesel - €1.249 / l (~$ 6.15 / galllon)

Before the financial crisis it was cheaper, the government took the opportunity to put on an extra 10c tax per litre last year.

Incidentally, petrol has traditionally always been cheaper in the Republic, so petrol stations are one of the first things you see when crossing the border from Northern Ireland.


----------



## pdxor

I filled up today for $2.76 a gallon.


----------



## Jonesy55

Down to £1.129 here now


----------



## pdxor

$2.73 a gallon for regular at Fred Meyer.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

€ 1.549 for euro 95 in the Netherlands


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ Chris, do you remember the highest level of (regular) gas prices during the "2008 oil price crisis"?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ That was € 1,69 for Euro95 and around € 1,50 for diesel.

Current:


----------



## Penn's Woods

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ Chris, do you remember the highest level of (regular) gas prices during the "2008 oil price crisis"?


Here, they got above four dollars a gallon during the summer and were under two by December. ($2.60 to $2.75 now.)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

In 2008, the Dutch equivalent was just over $ 10 per gallon.


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> In 2008, the Dutch equivalent was just over $ 10 per gallon.


Godverdomme!

A friend of mine went to London that summer and came back with a photo she'd taken of the gas (or petrol) station down the block. We were trying to convert the price and couldn't believe we came up with $8.80.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, I have to admit the exchange rate of that time was slightly in favor of the United States that time (if you want lower gas prices). At current exchange rates, the record of € 1,69 per liter would be $ 8.34 per gallon.


----------



## Jonesy55

Penn's Woods said:


> Godverdomme!
> 
> A friend of mine went to London that summer and came back with a photo she'd taken of the gas (or petrol) station down the block. We were trying to convert the price and couldn't believe we came up with $8.80.


Yeah but it was $2=£1 back then


----------



## Penn's Woods

Jonesy55 said:


> Yeah but it was $2=£1 back then


In fact, it was exactly two dollars to the pound the day we did the math, so it was a matter of multiplying by 3.8 and then doubling. Doing the same exercise backwards gives about 1.15 or 1.16 pounds per litre. (Can't find the pound sign on my keyboard....)


----------



## Suburbanist

Penn's Woods said:


> Here, they got above four dollars a gallon during the summer and were under two by December. ($2.60 to $2.75 now.)


I was in Wyoming in Dec. 2007 and remembered above $3/gal prices back then. Still, it was a fire sale comparing to what I was paying in Italy. So I can't tell you how happy I was when the rental car clerk told me there had run out of compact sedans and offered me a Toyota SUV (Tracker) or a GM Blazer for the same fare, so I'd offset extra gas use with lower rental prices :cheers:


----------



## mitasis

In Greece lower prices today for 95, around 1,48 €/lt but hard to find fuel bec of trucks strike!!!


----------



## ale26

In Toronto, Canada today gas is at $1.03/L


----------



## Danielk2

95 in Denmark: 10.82 (1.45 €, $7.18/gallon)

Tomorrow: 10.96 (1.47€, $7.28/gallon)


----------



## TohrAlkimista

Prices are getting crazy in Italy...:no:


----------



## Attus

Today 95 338 Ft/liter, at current rate it is about 1.21€/l.


----------



## nerdly_dood




----------



## Tincap

Suburbanist said:


> CAN or USD $?


That's USD $3.90 per (US) gallon. Not as bad as Europe (obviously), but the Americans still get theirs cheaper...no wonder the big 4x4 pick-ups and SUVs are back in vogue. :nuts:

~BG


----------



## Des

Just filled up 52 liters of Vpower 95 Octane for 80,13 euro.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I'm happy to drive Diesel... Filled up for € 1,07 last time.


----------



## eddeux

Around $2.59/$2.63 where I live, sooooo cheap


----------



## xzmattzx

I filled up for $2.59/gal here yesterday.

1 gallon = 3.785 liters

That converts to $0.686/liter in US dollars, or $0.7084/liter in Canadian dollars, or €0.5326/liter.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Motorway service station in the Netherlands.


gas price-1 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


gas price-2 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## g.spinoza

Found an ERG station with diesel at 1.193€/l... that's cheap in Italy, these days...


----------



## christos-greece

In Greece the moderate price of fuel lately is from 1,43€ to 1,50€ in all Greece


----------



## pdxor

$2.91 for a gallon of regular now.


----------



## Falusi

Somebody knows what is the price of a litre 95 in Austria?


----------



## AlexisMD

Falusi said:


> Somebody knows what is the price of a litre 95 in Austria?


€ 1.22


----------



## Falusi

Great link, thanks!


----------



## Dr.Mabuse

Lucky me tody evening SUPER was only € 137^9


----------



## CNGL

Yesterday, returning from Galicia to Huesca, I saw 95 prices as low as €1.137/l.


----------



## CNGL

Oops, double post.


----------



## void0

In St.Petersburg, Russia 95 cost appr 25 roubles (0,65 euro)


----------



## xzmattzx

Gas is as low as $2.44/gal in my area.

That converts to $0.6469/liter in US dollars, or $0.6783/liter in Canadian dollars, or €0.5086/liter.


----------



## CNGL

g.spinoza said:


> By "we" you meant "Spain"?


Yep, I mean Spain. And we have again diesel cheaper than petrol.



pdxor said:


> Drove from Portland to Sonora California, about 1350 miles round trip, over the weekend, Filled up in Portland at $2.89 a gal for regular, $3.09 in Redding California, $3.01 in Sonora and $2.98 in Ashland Oregon on the return trip. total cost about $320 for the four fillups.


Please change to prices per liter! We use l in almost all the world! That is €0.60/l the cheapest and €0.64/l the most expensive. Those conversions should be thing of the past. The US must join the international system!


----------



## CNGL

No more gas prices? I didn't saw any gas stations for a while now... But how about gas prices in Greece? They are now so expensive that Greeks have been forced to sell their cars and go by bike everywhere even if the destination is 500 km away?


----------



## Angelos

CNGL do you have anything against Greeks ? why so much hate towards us ? i ahve heard in Spain unemployment rate is 21% not bad eh  ?


----------



## CNGL

No, I don't have anything agaisn't Greeks. But with that economical situation, what I can think about Greece? (Apart from history, of course)


----------



## Angelos

CNGL said:


> No, I don't have anything agaisn't Greeks. But with that economical situation, what I can think about Greece? (Apart from history, of course)


The same thing about PIGS economy.Dont forget unemployment rate in Spain is the worst in europe


----------



## Angelos

Population below poverty in Greece <2.0% (2009) and unemployment rate 9.8% (2009)

Population below poverty in Spain <19.8 & (2005 quite old i have to say) and unemployment rate 20.05% (2010)

Figures speak by them selfs


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

Current prices in Mexico:

Magna (87 oct): MXN 8.44 / €0,50
Premium (91 oct): MXN 9.94/ €0,59

Diesel: MXN 8.80 / €0,52


----------



## g.spinoza

Angelos said:


> Population below poverty in Greece <*2.0%* (2009) and unemployment rate 9.8% (2009)
> 
> Population below poverty in Spain <19.8 & (2005 quite old i have to say) and unemployment rate 20.05% (2010)
> 
> Figures speak by them selfs


It's more like 20%, not 2%:
http://www.2010againstpoverty.eu/news/news/news9.html?langid=it
http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/cache/ITY_OFFPUB/KS-BP-02-008/EN/KS-BP-02-008-EN.PDF

No country in Europe has a level of poverty below 10%:
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/10/081031102640.htm


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That is a 2005 figure.


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ And it's correct... but the figure for Greece is wrong.


----------



## CNGL

CNGL said:


> No more gas prices? I didn't saw any gas stations for a while now... But how about gas prices in Greece? *They are now so expensive that Greeks have been forced to sell their cars and go by bike everywhere even if the destination is 500 km away?*


I wrote that because I checked www.energy.eu and saw that Greece historically had gas prices a bit below the Spanish ones, but now petrol has the same price as in Netherlands: €1.52/l. BTW, I passed by a gas station but I didn't looked at gas prices :bash:.


----------



## pilotos

Well its pretty clear that prices in Greece are high cause of the tax gathering needs, whether there is any result or not though, in any case we still use our cars for now, and you can just be more polite to avoid offensive replies


----------



## ChrisZwolle

High fuel prices were never a reason in Europe to drive less. A bad economic situation is though.


----------



## JohnFlint1985

Today in New Jersey is 2.29$- 2.35$ a gallon or about 60 cents a liter of 92 close to my house


----------



## .kp

*Poland *

*PB95* - 1,15 EUR/1.46 USD.



(a liter)


----------



## Danielk2

95 was at 1.35€/l ($6.51/gal) in Dronninglund today. National price was 1.47€/l ($7.07/gal)


----------



## Fargo Wolf

$1.24 (CAD) for Premium Grade petrol at the Husky station I fuel up at. I won't buy anything less than premium grade. Anyone who say Regular Grade, is so full of s**t, it's not even REMOTELY funny. Unless you LIKE taking your vehicle in for unscheduled maintenance.


----------



## Apoc89

In Bahrain, Mumtaz(Premium, which is 95 I think) has pretty much been stuck at 100 fils/ltr, or around $1.33 per gallon, for the last few years. Nice price compared to what some of you guys are reporting, although I heard the fuel's quality isn't so good and as my previous comment suggests, the octane rating is surprisingly mysterious.


----------



## xzmattzx

Danielk2 said:


> 95 was at 1.35€/l ($6.51/gal) in Dronninglund today. National price was 1.47€/l ($7.07/gal)


Your national price (is this the national average?) is about 3 times as much as what I paid last night.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The national average in the Netherlands is currently € 1,557 per liter or $ 7.50 per gallon.


----------



## prophecus1

In Malaysia fuel price RON/octane 95 = MYR 1.80/liter (0.43 eur/l) while RON/octane 97 = MYR 2.10/l (0.50 eur/l).


----------



## CNGL

CNGL said:


> :crazy:
> 
> In Huesca, yesterday:
> Diesel: €1.080 per liter or $5.199 per gallon.
> 95 petrol: €1.152 per liter or $5.546 per gallon.


Same prices, unbelieveabily. But now it's $5.51/gal for diesel and $5.88/gal for 95 petrol.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Around 13 NOK or € 1,64 per liter. Diesel is slightly less expensive.


Cheaper than I though. But still really expensive.


----------



## mattec

I bristol, va, regular gas is $2.52/gal ; midgrade is $2.62/gal ; premium is $2.72/gal


----------



## nerdly_dood

mattec said:


> I bristol, va, regular gas is $2.52/gal ; midgrade is $2.62/gal ; premium is $2.72/gal


Add a dime to that and you've got prices here in Fairfax County, VA.


----------



## ElviS77

This morning, I filled up for 11.88 NOK/litre (almost exactly 1.50 euros). That is, if I'd paid pump money. My credit card bonus chops about .70 NOK off that price.


----------



## CNGL

Yesterday diesel was at €1.076 ($5.486/gal) and petrol at €1.132/l ($5.772/gal). The petrol price has dropped €0.02 in two days!


----------



## Jonesy55

The price of unleaded 95 has moved up slightly here in shrewsbury, UK in the past week or two. The cheapest places in town are now £1.129/litre (€1.32/litre $6.75/US gallon).

Diesel is pretty much exactly the same price.


----------



## ssiguy2

Here in Vancouver it's $CDN 1.14 for the cheap stuff. That's about a $USD 1.09 liter. I live just 10 minutes north of the US border where it is $2.50 a GALLON! 
Depending on the state and province Canadian gas prices are a minimum 50% more expensive than the US price but usually between 70% to 90% more expensive. 
I love it when American's bitch about the price of their gas and you would think the sky was falling by the TV when gas hits a whopping $USD 3/ gallon.


----------



## SeanT

The OK (unmanned) gasstation here in my town made a one day "discount". The price on 95 dropped down to DKK 9.82 € 1.31 /L and by the end of the day back to DKK 10.74 € 1.43hno:


----------



## .kp

Poland:

Diesel: €1.1 per liter 
95: €1.15 EUR. per liter


----------



## Danielk2

Q8 a couple'a days ago










1.43€/l for 95 ($7.39/gal)

1.29€/l for Diesel ($6.66/gal)


----------



## malegi

In São José dos Campos, Brazil.

TODAY:

Ethanol - USD 0,80 per liter.
Diesel - USD 1,17 per liter.
Regular Gas - USD 1,41 per liter.


----------



## CNGL

In Huesca, yesterday:

Diesel: €1.097/l ($5.776/gal)
95 unleaded: €1.163/l ($6.123/gal)

What about gas prices in Greece? They used to be in the same levels as in Spain, but now they are in NL prices. And I know, we have a 20.5% unemployment rate, so no try to insult Greeks.


----------



## Angelos

95 unleaded around 1.43 

Diesel : around 1.20


----------



## CNGL

Oh, is a bit cheaper than last time (€1.50 for 95 unleaded).


----------



## Lankosher

Tunisia:

Unleaded 95 - 1,10 Tunesian Dinars = 0,5 Euro


----------



## CNGL

Huesca, today:

Diesel: €1.092/l ($5.750/gal)
95 unleaded: €1.158 ($6.097/gal)

That's a half eurocent drop since Friday.


----------



## piotr71

Two petrol stations in two different countries, but barely in 100 metres distance of each other. 

France:

100_8725 by piotr1971, on Flickr

Belgium:







[/url] 100_8724 by piotr1971, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Is there always such a difference between France and Belgium, or is it because of the strikes/protests affecting the refineries? (I studied French and follow the news, so I know a few days ago there were headlines about actual shortages.)

EDIT - scratch "a few days ago": the top story on Le Monde's site right at this moment is about shortages in the north and west.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

In my experience, France is generally more expensive, especially with diesel. This diesel price actually surprises me, I paid some € 1,25 per liter a month ago in France.

I have no idea what "petrole" actually is, it's not petrol / gasoline (that's euro 95).


----------



## SeanT

I´ve just filled up the car on an unmanned gas station *95** DKK* 10,71/L
*€ *1.428/L
Actually, it was cheaper than the other days, where the price was around *€ *1.513/Lhno: 
...and snowing again.:cheers:


----------



## Penn's Woods

ScraperDude said:


> I have this discussion all too often in regards to fuel tax/infrastructure. Everyone bitches about the roads falling apart and bridges too yet they don't want to pay more taxes.
> It seems most Americans want to pay the same price for things and not take into consideration cost of materials/labor increases. I'm all for .20 or even .50 increase per gallon if it means smooth roads, no potholes and better lane markings. The cost to replace struts/shocks/tires etc due to shitty roads far exceed any increase of tax I would have to pay.
> I hit a pothole on a bridge last winter and the concrete edges of the pothole were so sharp they CUT a huge chunk out of one of my back tires. I had to replace that day immediatly. I have a BMW and the tires are low profile which means it cost me after tax labor and replacement almost $300. I'm sure I wasn't the only victim as this was on the Outerbelt I-270


I'm not denying that infrastructure costs money and that we need to be paying for it. But we have a national allergy to taxes that's on the point of pushing us into third-world status. My point isn't about not wanting to pay more taxes; it's about whom the tax burden falls on. Increasing the gas tax _significantly_ at the same time that we're extending tax breaks for the wealthy is, in my opinion, unfair, because it puts the burden on people who are just getting by. In a way, that $300 you had to pay on no notice - and a lot of people wouldn't have been able to (there are days that I, for example, don't have an extra $300 sitting around) - is another example of what I'm talking about. If we had a level of taxation appropriate to the country we're trying to be (the country we used to be, the countries we think of as our equals....) that pothole might not have been there. And instead of random people having to pay for car repairs that some of them may have trouble paying for, we'd have society as a whole having paid to keep the road in better shape. Of course, the pothole could just be what comes of being in Ohio in the winter....

Note that "significantly," however. A small increase in the gas tax would probably be _relatively_ painless, and appropriate for other reasons. And if we're serious about developing a more balanced transportation system (I'm talking for example about the type of trains and urban transit that European countries take for granted) because it helps the environment and makes us less dependent on foreign oil, a law providing that the gas tax goes up ten cents a year over ten years or something like that might do the trick while still letting people get used to it rather than take a hit all at once.

It woud also make Americans less annoying on forums like this.  Certainly, Canadians and Europeans can manage paying gas prices far higher than ours. But you can't just do something like that in one shot without causing hardship, because people have budgets they'd need to adjust. And politically, a ten-cent-a-year-over-ten-years plan would be a very tough sell, if it's possible at all.


----------



## ScraperDude

Penn's Woods said:


> I'm not denying that infrastructure costs money and that we need to be paying for it. But we have a national allergy to taxes that's on the point of pushing us into third-world status. My point isn't about not wanting to pay more taxes; it's about whom the tax burden falls on. Increasing the gas tax _significantly_ at the same time that we're extending tax breaks for the wealthy is, in my opinion, unfair, because it puts the burden on people who are just getting by. In a way, that $300 you had to pay on no notice - and a lot of people wouldn't have been able to (there are days that I, for example, don't have an extra $300 sitting around) - is another example of what I'm talking about. If we had a level of taxation appropriate to the country we're trying to be (the country we used to be, the countries we think of as our equals....) that pothole might not have been there. And instead of random people having to pay for car repairs that some of them may have trouble paying for, we'd have society as a whole having paid to keep the road in better shape. Of course, the pothole could just be what comes of being in Ohio in the winter....
> 
> Note that "significantly," however. A small increase in the gas tax would probably be _relatively_ painless, and appropriate for other reasons. And if we're serious about developing a more balanced transportation system (I'm talking for example about the type of trains and urban transit that European countries take for granted) because it helps the environment and makes us less dependent on foreign oil, a law providing that the gas tax goes up ten cents a year over ten years or something like that might do the trick while still letting people get used to it rather than take a hit all at once.
> 
> It woud also make Americans less annoying on forums like this.  Certainly, Canadians and Europeans can manage paying gas prices far higher than ours. But you can't just do something like that in one shot without causing hardship, because people have budgets they'd need to adjust. And politically, a ten-cent-a-year-over-ten-years plan would be a very tough sell, if it's possible at all.


Potholes are just a part of winter in Ohio, but the ODOT does patchwork and the plows shred those easily resulting in more potholes. 
I wouldn't want an extreme jump in fuel tax either but a gradual increase would allow some to adjust their fuel budget as you were pointing out.


----------



## CNGL

Prices are getting crazy... Today in Huesca:
Diesel: €1.155/l ($5.769/gal)
95 unleaded: €1.225/l ($6.118/gal)


----------



## x-type

HR

ES95 1,21€/l
SP98 1,24€/l
Diesel 1,13€/l

considering falling value of our currency, it is actually more expensive hno:


----------



## Jonesy55

Trilesy said:


> Every time I see these crazy prices in Europe I just can't imagine myself paying so much for gas (unless you're really wealthy). $3/gal (in the U.S.) and $8/gal (in Europe) - that's just not right!
> 
> No wonder they use 1.4 L engines in most cars in Europe.


I think the average here in the UK is 1.6l, and really that is plenty for most people, a typical modern 1.6l car can easily exceed the highest speed limits, overtake with no problems, tow a caravan etc. 

Unless you tow monster trucks or carry large quantities or concrete its not necessary to put a 4l V8 in a typical car.

Plus Europeans tend to drive somewhat shorter distances I think, cities are more compact for day to day living and cities are nearer to each other for longer trips. Also more people use public transport only, though most still use cars.

If fuel is 125-175% more expensive per litre the typical European probably only spends 50-75% more total on fuel I would estimate.

Some taxes are much much higher in the US remember, local property taxes for example and car/home insurance is much more too I think.

Anyway, prices are close to record levels here, the best for 95 locally is £1.179 / €1.39 per litre, $7 per US gallon.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Americans still think in terms of 3 - 5 L engines to get anything moving. You don't need that, for regular freeway / urban commuting anything from 1.6 - 2.0 L turbodiesel is enough. With 2.5 L you have a large engine in European terms. You can easily tow 1500 kg trailers with that.


----------



## Blackraven

Fuel price in Philippines

Man I miss these kinds of fuel pricing:









That was back in April 2004

Times really have changed 

Btw
Shell Philippines might launch V-Power 99 octane (or 100 octane) to counter the competition and appeal to sports and racing enthusiasts and those with high-performance autos.

But I think the highest octane rating is V Power by Shell Hong Kong which is reported to have 107 OCTANE (using RON/Research Octane Number method)

P.S.
Here's the fuel prices of Shell in Hong Kong (as of December 7th, 2010)

Shell Hong Kong

PUMP PRICE HK$ / LITRE

Shell Diesel HKD$10.32
Shell FuelSave	HKD$15.13 (Inc. Government Excise Duty 6.06)
Shell V Power	HKD$16.07 (Inc. Government Excise Duty 6.06)
* Effective on December 7, 2010

http://www.shell.com.hk/home/content/hkg-en/products_services/on_the_road/fuels/price_board/

So that's
Shell Diesel - HKD$10.32 (or 1.00331 €/Liter)
Shell FuelSave - HKD$15.13 (or 1.47114 €/Liter)
Shell V Power - HKD$16.07 (or 1.56254 €/Liter)

I'm guessing the average so far for Shell Hong Kong current fuel prices is around 7 American Dollars per gallon


----------



## CNGL

Blackraven said:


> But I think the highest octane rating is V Power by Shell Hong Kong which is reported to have *107 OCTANE* (using RON/Research Octane Number method)


107 octane? I though the maximum was 100 octane, like %...


----------



## Blackraven

CNGL said:


> 107 octane? I though the maximum was 100 octane, like %...


Well those were the *reports* (can't confirm it though). But if true that it is 107 Octane, then that means that the V Power fuel is given additives or any of them performance enhancers to boost the octane rating (i.e. somewhat like steroids).

Oh and I doubt they'd use ethanol to boost octane.

Come to think of it though, it may seem possible (cause British Petroluem/BP got as high as 102 octane using additives/enhancers)

Anyways, that's just what has been posted. You can ask the HK peeps for more info on that.

--
Anyways for comparison, here were the fuel prices for Caltex in Hong Kong (December 2009)

Location: Caltex Hong Kong fuel station @ Hennessy Road in Wan Chai



















That's a big difference IMHO.....


----------



## JohnFlint1985

2.85$ per American gallon of 92 as of today in New Jersey


----------



## Kasuya08

Bangkok Thailand

Diesel: €0.75/l 
Gasohol 95-E-10: €0.85/l 
ULG 95 : €1.08/l


----------



## Magnus Brage

SWEDEN: 95 Octane

Cheapest petrol 1,32 €

Most expensive 1,45 €


----------



## Trilesy

Today filled up in Cincinnati at $3.05/gal, another jump from last week's $2.99/gal. 

I drove from D.C. to Cincinnati today and was surprised that prices on the East Coast are exactly the same as here in Ohio right now. They are usually higher over there.


----------



## Triple C

Reached 4TL (~€2) in here.


----------



## AlexisMD

Prices in Moldova
1 Dollar= 12.11 Moldavian lei (23/12/2010)
1 Euro = 15.92 Moldavian lei (23/12/2010)


----------



## siamu maharaj

ChrisZwolle said:


> Americans still think in terms of 3 - 5 L engines to get anything moving. You don't need that, for regular freeway / urban commuting anything from 1.6 - 2.0 L turbodiesel is enough. With 2.5 L you have a large engine in European terms. You can easily tow 1500 kg trailers with that.


Having driven both sticks and auto transmission cars, I can understand why Americans need big engines. I just came back to Pakistan and my 1.3l manual felt much more powerful than my 2.3l auto that I drove in the US. Whenever I'm driving in the US, I wish I at least had a 4l car. And you generally drive much slower there than in here (speed limits and all) and there's not much need for sudden acceleration.


----------



## Xusein

Triple C said:


> Reached 4TL (~€2) in here.


That is insanely high. :uh:


----------



## Triple C

^^ 2/3 of this goes to taxes where I don't exactly know.


----------



## Sasza

Today in Suwalki (Poland) on cheapest station in the city was:
95 - 4,97zł/L(~1,25€/L)
98 - 5,07zł/L(~1,28€/L)
LPG - 2,37zł/L(~0,59€/L)


----------



## g.spinoza

Mauz® said:


> Here in Milan yesterday I payed something like 1,40€ per Liter of fuel. hno:


If that was diesel, it was high price; if petrol, it was low.


----------



## Fargo Wolf

At the petrol station where I fill up:

Regular Grade (87 octane): 1.10 CAD

Mid Grade (89 octane) 1.18 CAD

Premium Grade (91 octane) 1.23 CAD

Diesel: 1.05 CAD

Out of curiosity, what is the average octane rating for various countries. Canadian petrol must be considered absolute crap by Europeans.


----------



## piotr71

87 octane? How can any modern car drive filled up with it?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Octane ratings in North America and Europe are not the same.

87 NA octane is 92 in Europe I believe.


----------



## piotr71

So, there are different measurement methods in Europe and America.
I checked in wiki and they say that difference in octane rating between RON(Europe) and rDON(North America) can go up to 5 octanes. Anyway, American 87 is still very low in octane number and seems to be very similar to German cheap Benzin which is - if remember correctly - 91(?).


----------



## siamu maharaj

piotr71 said:


> 87 octane? How can any modern car drive filled up with it?


I fill up with 87 all the time. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Mauz®

g.spinoza said:


> If that was diesel, it was high price; if petrol, it was low.


No, it wasn't diesel. It was fuel (green)!
The price was 1,43€ or 1,45€... I don't remember!


----------



## Fargo Wolf

piotr71 said:


> American 87 is still very low in octane number and seems to be very similar to German cheap Benzin which is - if remember correctly - 91(?).


That's Premium Grade here, and the absolute lowest octane rating I will fill up with if at all possible (My motorcycle requires 91 octane fuel).


siamu maharaj said:


> I fill up with 87 all the time. Nothing wrong with it.


It's OK if your on the flat all the time, in hilly/mountainous areas, it doesn't burn as hot as 91 octane fuel. This results in a loss of power and knocking going up hills. This results in increased wear and tear on your motor as well as increased buildup of gunk in the engine.

Though more expensive, 91 is far better for you vehicle. Long term benefits include reduced maintenance costs, due to reduced wear and tear and carbon buildup because 91 grade fuel burns a lot cleaner. You get a bit more power because it burns hotter.


----------



## Bzyq_74

Poland - Silesia today:

Euro 95 - PLN 4.75 / € 1.21 liter 
Euro 98 - PLN 5.00 / € 1.28 liter 
Diesel - PLN 4.55 / € 1.16 liter 
Diesel Super - PLN 4.75 / € 1.21 liter 
LPG - PLN 2.55 / € 0.65 liter


----------



## 234sale

Its, 27p a litre in Dubai,, so this just shows the real cost.


----------



## bogdymol

234sale said:


> Its, 27p a litre in Dubai,, so this just shows the real cost.


You lucky bastard...


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

Prices in MXL (as of January 2011, per liter. Other cities in Baja have cheaper prices)

Magna (87 oct): MXN 8.84 = USD 0.725 = €0,54
Premium (91 oct): MXN 10.14 = USD 0.831 = €0,62
Diesel: MXN 9.20 = USD 0.75 = €0,56

In US terms, that would be $2.74/gal, $3.15/gal and $2.85, respectively.


----------



## Jonesy55

234sale said:


> Its, 27p a litre in Dubai,, so this just shows the real cost.


You can work out the real cost in the UK if pump price is £1.239

1.239 / 1.2 = 1.0325 = price without VAT

then deduct the per litre fuel duty

1.0325 - 0.5993 = £0.4332 / litre ($2.61 / US gallon)

Dubai is still quite a bit cheaper than that so I think it must be subsidized there.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Fargo Wolf said:


> That's Premium Grade here, and the absolute lowest octane rating I will fill up with if at all possible (My motorcycle requires 91 octane fuel).
> 
> It's OK if your on the flat all the time, in hilly/mountainous areas, it doesn't burn as hot as 91 octane fuel. This results in a loss of power and knocking going up hills. This results in increased wear and tear on your motor as well as increased buildup of gunk in the engine.
> 
> Though more expensive, 91 is far better for you vehicle. Long term benefits include reduced maintenance costs, due to reduced wear and tear and carbon buildup because 91 grade fuel burns a lot cleaner. You get a bit more power because it burns hotter.


I plan on using 1 higher grade when I get a new car.


----------



## CNGL

95 petrol prices have hit a new record in Spain: €1.285/l ($6.606/gal). What is happening? Oil barrel is just below $100 vs $147 in 2008 :bash:. Maybe the Euro to Dollar exchange rate (Now at $1.3/€, then at $1.6/€).


----------



## Sasza

^^
No it's just inflation + Spain bad economy + Portugal bad economy + Irealand bad economy + Greece very bad economy + economic world crysis. In whole UE it's a big problem, prices are much higher than they should be because even there is a crysis and people should take care about finances - they've got them in some dark place  Add to it higher taxes, add petrol stations which wants to earn more and you've got it


----------



## piotr71

Southern Poland today:


----------



## Fabri88

Italy (national averages for today, prices per liter):

- Super Unleaded 95: 1,464 €
- Super Unleaded 98: 1,566 €
- Shell V-Power 100: 1,779 €
- Diesel (Normal): 1,346 €
- Diesel (Special): 1,424 €
- Shell V-Power Diesel: 1,668 €
- LPG: 0,779 €
- Methane (per kg): 0,884 €


----------



## Highwaycrazy

ellis896 said:


> £1.299 on a petrol station near Gatwick Airport, England.



1.29 GBP = 1.53347 EUR, correct? If so, that seems higher than the EU average. But maybe it's the fuel tax, right?


----------



## zivan56

piotr71 said:


> 87 octane? How can any modern car drive filled up with it?


Virtually all cars, except for some high performance turbo/direct injection cars all recommend 87 octane. Even cars that recommend 91 usually say you can use 87 safely. Although even those cars are slowly changing to recommend 87 (RON+MON/2, which is 91 RON in EU) (for example, Hyundai Sonata turbo uses 87 and has turbo+direct injection) as gas prices rise.

Anyways, 87 is back at $1.20/L in Vancouver like a couple years back hno:
Their excuse this time: a large refinery had to go offline for maintainence. Btw, most of the oil we produce goes to the US and gets sold back to us because there is "no demand" for new refineries here (none built in last 20 years).


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Tallinn, Estonia today:


----------



## CNGL

Gas is Estonia is some €urocents cheaper than in Spain. But, Diesel is more expensive than 95 gas in Estonia???

_BTW, Estonia is now on the €urozone, so no change needed, at least for me._


----------



## Fabri88

CNGL said:


> Gas is Estonia is some €urocents cheaper than in Spain. But, Diesel is more expensive than 95 gas in Estonia???
> 
> _BTW, Estonia is now on the €urozone, so no change needed, at least for me._


Super Unleaded is cheaper than Diesel also in the nearby (for me) Switzerland and as I saw, also in the United Kingdom!

Guys, your pictures are beautiful! I love filling stations pictures! Next week I'll upload a picture of an Italian filling station!

Tonight I filled my car with V-Power Unleaded (in Italy is 100 RON): i paid it 1,779 € per liter! Too much expensive guys, but I never tried a 100 RON fuel in my life!

An offtopic question to Estonians: how is going on the conversion to €uro? Are prices the same of 2010? In Italy we had too much speculation during out conversion in 2002!


----------



## Xusein

Graph of the prices of gasoline since Feburary 2010 in Hartford.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

CNGL said:


> Gas is Estonia is some €urocents cheaper than in Spain. But, Diesel is more expensive than 95 gas in Estonia???


It's mainly because of the differences in fuel taxes. In Finland, for example, diesel fuel is much cheaper than petrol because the tax for diesel is lower. In Estonia taxes for diesel are not much lower than for petrol but diesel by itself costs more.


Fabri88 said:


> An offtopic question to Estonians: how is going on the conversion to €uro? Are prices the same of 2010? In Italy we had too much speculation during out conversion in 2002!


December 2010 vs. January 2011 inflation rate was 0,5%. The yearly inflation was, of course, much bigger but there are different reasons for that(rising prices of food around the world, rising cost of fuels etc.)


----------



## piotr71

I have a few more:

*Poland - Andrychow.*










*Germany - Dortmund*










*Belgium - nr Brugge [E40]*

Most expensive fuel on my route from Poland to England.


----------



## bogdymol

1.409 Euro/l for Diesel in Stubai valley, near Innsburck, Austria.


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ Wow. Austria used to be one of the cheapest places around to buy diesel, now it seems one of the most expensive. Italy and Germany are (for now) a little cheaper...


----------



## bogdymol

^^ On A4 motorway near Vienna Diesel was 1.5 euro


----------



## Baiazid

Then don't buy on the main routes  I got Diesel in Salzburg last week with 1.22 EUR. And I've encountered several stations in Austria with prices ranging 1.21 - 1.25 EUR / l. Of course, the motorway and the main routes are a diffrent story.


----------



## Fabri88

Baiazid said:


> Then don't buy on the main routes  I got Diesel in Salzburg last week with 1.22 EUR. And I've encountered several stations in Austria with prices ranging 1.21 - 1.25 EUR / l. Of course, the motorway and the main routes are a diffrent story.


So all is changing in Austria.

When I came to Austria the first time in my life (Innsbruck 1997) I noted how fuel prices were always the same everywhere I went.

In Italy they used to change depending on the single filling station, in Austria all filling station were showing the same prices. Differences were about 2 or 3 groschen between a filling station and another one. No higher difference.

Now I see that Diesel can be paid in some places 1,21-1,25 €/l and in other places prices rise up to 1,50 €/l (like in the Vienna neighborhoods).


----------



## Bzyq_74

Poland - Silesia today:
diesel - 4,6 PLN (1,15 euro)
95 - 4,8 PLN (1,2 euro)
98 - 5,0 PLN (1,25 euro)


----------



## Scba

Up to $3.10 a gallon for basic here.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Scba said:


> Up to $3.10 a gallon for basic here.


I paid $2.83 today.


----------



## Fabri88

1,504 €/l for Super Unleaded 95 and 1,389 €/l for Diesel seen 20 minutes ago in Tradate (Italy)


----------



## bogdymol

Today: Neustift im Stubaital, Austria


----------



## mapco

$3.72 a gallon for midgrade gasoline here


----------



## ssiguy2

CDN & US$ are at a almost exact par and here in Vancouver we are at $1.25/litre for regular gas.


----------



## willo

I paid 1,28 €/l for eurosuper 95 today in Madrid


----------



## Fabri88

Super Unleaded 95 1,47 €/l unmanned filling stations and self services at main stations, then 1,53 €/l at manned stations.

Lybian crisis will affect the fuel prices.


----------



## Fabri88

Miami High Rise said:


> Which brings me to a good point, have any of you seen a change in traffic due to your fuel costs such as if your in one of the countries where it's around or more than twice the US average?


In Italy prices are raising but traffic it is always the same.

Maybe during the weekend people tend to travel less than before but in the weekdays (included saturday) there are sometimes that you wish to put a gun next to your head and...bang!:bash:


----------



## CNGL

In Huesca:
Diesel: €1.292/l ($6.840/gal)
95 petrol: €1.317/l ($6.972/gal)

I want cheaper gas! :bash::bash::bash:. Still remember the old days when liter counter ran faster than fare counter.
BTW, actual price of 95 gas is €0.666/l ($3.526/gal), more or less the price of gas in the US.


----------



## Fabri88

ChrisZwolle said:


> Diesel fuel costs € 1,40 in the Netherlands. My car consumes 1 liter per 19 kilometers. That is € 0,075 per km
> Gasoline costs € 0,65 in the United States. An average american family car consumes like 1 liter per 10 kilometers. That is € 0,065 per km.


As you can see, the matter is when you have a car that makes 11 km per liter, like my car!

So, today the average fuel price in Italy for Super 95 is 1,515 € per liter.

1,515 : 11 = 0,138 € per km!


----------



## Fabri88

CNGL said:


> In Huesca:
> Diesel: €1.292/l ($6.840/gal)
> 95 petrol: €1.317/l ($6.972/gal)
> 
> I want cheaper gas! :bash::bash::bash:. *Still remember the old days when liter counter ran faster than fare counter*.
> BTW, actual price of 95 gas is €0.666/l ($3.526/gal), more or less the price of gas in the US.


In Italy due to liras it never ran faster!

When we switched to €uro I saw that scene only once: my father's car needs diesel as fuel and in December 2007 we found Diesel for 0,999 € per liter!:lol:


----------



## CNGL

And in Spain with pesetas it never ran faster too! But I was talking of 2002-2007, already with €uros.


----------



## Trilesy

ChrisZwolle said:


> The real difference is in other taxes, like car taxes. In the Netherlands, you pay 42% + 19% tax over your vehicle. It costs $ 1500 to get a drivers license. You have to pay $ 600 - 1500 per year in road tax. The fine collection is automated and targeted at small offenses (highest revenue), etc.


[Correct me if I'm wrong], but in Ohio we pay 6.5% sales tax + $50 (for driver's licence). There is also a few other charges (like insurance, etc.), but they are very insignificant. U.S. is probably the cheapest place to buy a car.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Trilesy said:


> [Correct me if I'm wrong], but in Ohio we pay 6.5% sales tax + $50 (for driver's licence). There is also a few other charges (like insurance, etc.), but they are very insignificant. U.S. is probably the cheapest place to buy a car.


I bought my Dad's seven-year-old car when he was unable to drive any more (Parkinson's disease), for a ridiculously low amount and the understanding that I spend every other weekend at my parents', without which my mother would end up taking care of him full time. Which I don't mind because it's the right thing to do anyway, and I was already doing it, and taking the car home with me between visits. There was a fee of I think something around $100.00 for the initial registration, including sales tax on what I paid for the car. (And then having to convince the state that I really paid that much and wasn't trying to cheat them on the sales tax, since the car's worth many times that.) Part of that fee was actually paid to the AAA for handling the paperwork for me. (The AAA, for non-Americans, is the American Automobile Association, our national drivers' club. Like the British AA or Dutch ANWB.)

Annual registration renewal - just got the bill for this year - is $36.00
My insurance is a bit over $90.00 a month.

I pay the City of Philadelphia, every year...I forget what, maybe $25.00?...for a residential parking permit which exempts me from meters and time limits in my part of the city (which includes a generous slice of the downtown area). 

Then there's gas, and AAA membership (which is nothing to do with the government, obviously, and therefore not required, but handy to have for breakdown assistance and travel discounts.) I'm at the "AAAPlus" level - which offers more benefits including long-distance towing - which costs very approximately $100.00 a year. Got the "Plus" membership because I once had an alternator failure 70 miles from home on a Sunday evening, and hence a very expensive tow.

The thousand-dollar driving courses and the like that our European friends report are astonishing to me. Here you get (or this was the way it worked 30 years ago) a learner's permit which permits you to drive with an adult, and your parents teach you to drive. (Whether everyone's parents, or older friends, or whoever, do a good enough job is another subject.)


----------



## bogdymol

Today the petrol price reached 5.99 RON/liter (1.43 E/l). This is the all time record, but rumors say that it will go up to 7 RON (1.67 E). hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

the Netherlands currently has an all-time high with € 1.706 per liter for E95 fuel.


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> the Netherlands currently has an all-time high with € 1.706 per liter for E95 fuel.


My neighborhood Sunoco station is about 20 percent short of its 2008 peak (fingers crossed). I understand Europe's having a more dramatic increase this time than last because the dollar's stronger against the Euro than it was then.


----------



## g.spinoza

All time record in Italy too, where standard unleaded reached 1.56€/l on average with peaks of 1.61€ in the South...


----------



## g.spinoza

Penn's Woods said:


> The thousand-dollar driving courses and the like that our European friends report are astonishing to me. Here you get (or this was the way it worked 30 years ago) a learner's permit which permits you to drive with an adult, and your parents teach you to drive. (Whether everyone's parents, or older friends, or whoever, do a good enough job is another subject.)


You can do that in Italy too. You get a 6-months-valid learner's permit (we call it "pink card" because of its colour) and you can drive if accompanied by someone who had a license for more than 10 years. Nobody forces you to take the theoretical courses and the practical driving lessons at the driving-school, because those are expensive. You can take your exams as an external student, and this is a lot cheaper.


----------



## willo

E95 around 1.34-1.35 €/l in Madrid


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

Penn's Woods said:


> [...]
> The thousand-dollar driving courses and the like that our European friends report are astonishing to me.
> [...]


Thanks for the summary. Just for the record I'd try to quickly describe the cost of car ownership in a poorer part of the Old Continent - in Poland.

First of all, there is no road taxes apart from those included in gas (which is priced at a more-or-less european level, currently ~1.25€/l). When you buy a car you pay of course the VAT (23%) and excise (3.5% of car worth for cars with engines below 2L and a whooping 19% for those above that limit - yep, there's that much difference). Registration cost about 50€, regardless if it's new or used car. 

The only mandatory fees are the annual technical examination (currently 25€ for any car <3.5t, the price is set by the law) and the civil liability insurance. The cost of it depends mainly on your driving record, your age, the car's engine and special offers from your insurer. For example, I, as a relatively fresh driver, would pay something like 200€/year for the most basic civil liability insurance for a 11 years old Renault Megane with 1.4L engine, but with my father as a co-owner and the insurance tied in bundle with house insurance it is over 3 times cheaper. My parents' 6 years old Mazda 6 (2.0L diesel) basic insurance is a little over 100€/year but I don't really remember the exact value.

In addition many cars are insured with non mandatory insurance which covers for damages which are your fault, car thieft etc. (how it's called in English? It's "autocasco" in Polish, "Kaskoversicherung" in German but I have no clue about English term) and/or the road-assistance insurance. It heavily depends on your place of residence and the car's worth. For the mentioned Megane it's additional 150€/year, for the Mazda it's over 400€/year.

Driving courses are mandatory here. They cost about 300-400€ which covers theory lectures, 30h of driving sessions and the 'internal exam' which prepares you to face the real one. The real one 5 years ago cost something like 30€ but I don't know if the prices are still the same.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Fuzzy Llama said:


> Thanks for the summary. Just for the record I'd try to quickly describe the cost of car ownership in a poorer part of the Old Continent - in Poland.
> 
> First of all, there is no road taxes apart from those included in gas (which is priced at a more-or-less european level, currently ~1.25€/l). When you buy a car you pay of course the VAT (23%) and excise (3.5% of car worth for cars with engines below 2L and a whooping 19% for those above that limit - yep, there's that much difference). Registration cost about 50€, regardless if it's new or used car.
> 
> The only mandatory fees are the annual technical examination (currently 25€ for any car <3.5t, the price is set by the law) and the civil liability insurance. The cost of it depends mainly on your driving record, your age, the car's engine and special offers from your insurer. For example, I, as a relatively fresh driver, would pay something like 200€/year for the most basic civil liability insurance for a 11 years old Renault Megane with 1.4L engine, but with my father as a co-owner and the insurance tied in bundle with house insurance it is over 3 times cheaper. My parents' 6 years old Mazda 6 (2.0L diesel) basic insurance is a little over 100€/year but I don't really remember the exact value.
> 
> In addition many cars are insured with non mandatory insurance which covers for damages which are your fault, car thieft etc. (how it's called in English? It's "autocasco" in Polish, "Kaskoversicherung" in German but I have no clue about English term) and/or the road-assistance insurance. It heavily depends on your place of residence and the car's worth. For the mentioned Megane it's additional 150€/year, for the Mazda it's over 400€/year.
> 
> Driving courses are mandatory here. They cost about 300-400€ which covers theory lectures, 30h of driving sessions and the 'internal exam' which prepares you to face the real one. The real one 5 years ago cost something like 30€ but I don't know if the prices are still the same.


The English term you want may be "collision coverage." Insurance rates do vary based on what sort of coverage you want, your driving record, and so on, and the insurance business is fairly competitive. When I bought my Dad's car two years ago (and I hadn't owned once since 1995, living in a downtown area where it wasn't necessary), I called around a bit for rate quotes, got a significantly lower quote from one company (with a well-known cockney-accented lizard in its commercials) than everyone else and went with them; my policy renews every six months and every time the price drops a bit because my record's clean (knock on wood).

I forgot about inspection. In New Jersey, where I grew up and lived until I was 30, it was annual, and it was done at state-owned facilities for no cost. I believe the state facilities no longer exist and I'm certain it's no longer done every year, at least for newer cars.

In Pennsylvania, where I live now, it's annual and there are no state facilities - you do it at a mechanic certified by the state to perform that service. As far as I know the mechanic can charge you what he wants.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

In the Netherlands there are basically two forms of insurance; liability only (minimum required) and all-risk. I have the latter, it cost me around € 50 per month. 

The Dutch annual road tax is based on vehicle type, fuel type, weight and locale. Diesel cars are generally (much) more expensive and that is also why much fewer Dutch drive diesel cars than in neighboring countries, despite the lower fuel price for diesel. My commercial van costs about € 60 per month in road tax. Passenger gasoline-powered cars will cost you something like 20 - 40 per month but most diesel-powered passenger cars are quickly around € 100 per month.

All new cars must pay two taxes: sales tax / VAT, which is 19% in the Netherlands, and an additional ~38 - 42% tax, which brings the car tax close to about 60%. (Hence a € 20.000 car will cost you € 32.000). This is only during the first registration in the Netherlands, but of course it will influence the second-hand prices, but not as much as you'd expect. 

The fuel tax in the Netherlands is divided into several categories; there is a small 2 cent strategic oil supply tax, then a € 0,72 per liter fuel duty and on top of that is a 19% sales tax. Currently for every liter you pay € 1 in taxes. 

What do you get for all these taxes? Well, not as much as you'd expect, but the road network in the Netherlands is generally well-maintained, albeit very low standard, especially the non-motorways which all have significant traffic calming. Fortunately motorways are currently under a massive expansion programme.


----------



## siamu maharaj

From what I know, car insurance in the US is much higher than in Europe. I was comparing it with one forumer here (similar age, no points, similar cars) and mine turned out to be more than twice as much. Of course, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Xusein

Some states, such as mine, have a property tax for cars. I paid around $400 last year for mine.


----------



## Trilesy

When I was still making payments on my 2006 Kia Optima 2.4L and had to have full coverage I was paying approx. $500/6 months. Now I just have a liability around $250/6 months.


----------



## madad

Diesel 1.36-1.37 EUR / L in Brno, Czech Republic


----------



## desertpunk

$3.39/$3.49 per gallon in New Mexico. A refinery in El Paso had to do repairs so they are sadly as expensive atm.


----------



## Fargo Wolf

At the petrol station I go to:

Regular: $1.24 CAD per L

Mid-Grade: $1.32 CAD per L

Premium: $1.37 CAD per L


----------



## filip__pg

Montenegro:

Unleaded 98 1.37 € per L
Unleaded 95 1.34 € per L


----------



## Bzyq_74

Poland - Silesia today:

Euro 95 - PLN 5.00 / € 1.22 liter 
Euro 98 - PLN 5,35 / € 1.31 liter 
Diesel - PLN 4,97 / € 1.22 liter 
Diesel Super - PLN 5,25 / € 1.28 liter 
LPG - PLN 2.55 / € 0.63 liter


----------



## Miami High Rise

Here in Miami, Florida, USA, the prices have not gone up or down at all since the tsunami. 

They are at around $3.55 US dollars per gallon, 87 Octane gasoline, and stopped going up last Friday.


----------



## Scba

Man...I don't want to talk about it


----------



## Zagor666

1.44,9Euro/l Diesel :bash: That is criminal hno:


----------



## sirfreelancealot

I passed our local Shell Garage this morning:

Unleaded 95 - £1.30 per litre / Euro 1.50 per litre / $7.90 per US gallon
V-Power 99 - £1.37 per litre / Euro 1.59 per litre / $8.33 per US gallon
Diesel - £1.36 per litre / Euro 1.58 per litre / $8.27 per US gallon
V-Power Diesel £1.43 per litre / Euro 1.67 per litre / $8.69 per US gallon

The government's budget is next week and there is a campaign by Fair Fuel to persuade the government to drop its fuel duty escalator which aims to raise fuel by 1 pence per litre above inflation (which really means 5 pence per litre with inflation added). This despite the promise to "End the war on motorists". The government made £26,200,000,000 from fuel duty alone this year, never mind what it also made from VAT and other motoring related taxes. Hopefully the campaign will lead to the proposed increase being cancelled.

See: http://www.fairfueluk.com/


----------



## CNGL

Here in Huesca unleaded 95 and diesel costs the same: €1.282/l ($6.869/gal).


----------



## Sarepava

sirfreelancealot said:


> I passed our local Shell Garage this morning:
> 
> Unleaded 95 - £1.30 per litre / Euro 1.50 per litre / $7.90 per US gallon
> V-Power 99 - £1.37 per litre / Euro 1.59 per litre / $8.33 per US gallon
> Diesel - £1.36 per litre / Euro 1.58 per litre / $8.27 per US gallon
> V-Power Diesel £1.43 per litre / Euro 1.67 per litre / $8.69 per US gallon
> 
> The government's budget is next week and there is a campaign by Fair Fuel to persuade the government to drop its fuel duty escalator which aims to raise fuel by 1 pence per litre above inflation (which really means 5 pence per litre with inflation added). This despite the promise to "End the war on motorists". The government made £26,200,000,000 from fuel duty alone this year, never mind what it also made from VAT and other motoring related taxes. Hopefully the campaign will lead to the proposed increase being cancelled.
> 
> See: http://www.fairfueluk.com/


What's really criminal is that VAT is charged on the cost of fuel _with duty added_. So you pay tax on tax.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yep, that happens in the Netherlands as well... (19% over € 0.72 fuel duty is still an additional 14 cents).


----------



## Miami High Rise

The US pays nothing for gas compared to the rest of the world, this should change. It should be at least $5/gallon. I am not liberal and wanting all tax to be increased, just certain things. Cigarettes, beer, and gas could all double in price as far as I'm concerned.

In fact, I am not liberal, conservative, liberterian, independent, or naturalist party or whatever else it's called. I guess. Maybe I'm just an asshole. I don't know.


----------



## Fargo Wolf

Fargo Wolf said:


> At the petrol station I go to:
> 
> Regular: $1.24 CAD per L
> 
> Mid-Grade: $1.32 CAD per L
> 
> Premium: $1.37 CAD per L


And the price of petrol has DROPPED!!! :eek2:  :uh: Only two cents though, but that's still a price drop.

Regular: $1.22 per L

Mid Grade: $1.30 per L

Premium: $1.35 per L


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Miami High Rise said:


> The US pays nothing for gas compared to the rest of the world, this should change. It should be at least $5/gallon. I am not liberal and wanting all tax to be increased, just certain things. Cigarettes, beer, and gas could all double in price as far as I'm concerned.


Well, I am a liberal and I agree with you. Does it make me an asshole too? :lol:


----------



## Zagor666

Today i was washing my car and i looked at the prices hno:
Super 100 costs 1.66 Euro in Cologne - dam it,how to pay a motorcycle vacation :nuts:


----------



## Uaarkson

Raising the gas tax in the U.S. would be an enormously smart bit of political suicide. It would ease up on the deficit and encourage more serious developments in mass transit.


----------



## Miami High Rise

That's what I'm talkin' about. Diesel, too. If gas was near 10 a gallon the people that still drove would be happier to have no traffic jams, AND, AND, many traffic jams here are caused by "and we have a disabled vehicle blocking the left lane on I-95 souuthbound...." more of those pieces of shit would be off the road. 


AND, AND maybe Miami would finally fix it's broken ass railroad tracks and the piece of shit Florida East Coast Railway would become a class one railroad again and trains could go to the port again, if Diesel was at least 12 dollars a gallon. Then I wouldn't have to hear as many fucking loud ass truck radiators set off car alarms. 

Gas *needs* to hit at least 5 a gallon this year, the recent ~50 cent spike didn't even make a dent in traffic and there was only a TINY increase in transit ridership. 

5 at least, I'd like to see the bubble burst and it be more like 8 or 10. To see a rush hour (more like rush day here) go by with no big backups, that would be something. At least once everday at least part of 95 comes to or damn near a halt.


AND, AND PARKING. Would not cost your fattest goat anymore. Man, I totally forgot about parking. To see gas double in a short time would be great, it would change so much.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Here, Unleaded costs about AU$1.49/liter (US$1.50/liter or US$5.67/gallon)


----------



## Xusein

Uaarkson said:


> Raising the gas tax in the U.S. would be an enormously smart bit of political suicide.


Indeed, people here have been outraged of the new governor's proposal of hiking the gas tax by *3 cents.*

Meanwhile, up until last week when the prices stabilized, it went up almost 50 cents in like three weeks.


----------



## Sarepava

Stop press: 'Boy George' (aka Chancellor George Osbourne) today announced in the Budget a 1ppl reduction in fuel duty, and the scrapping of all further tax increases on fuel for the duration of his government's term in office. This doesn't really make much practical difference at the moment, but at 6pm tonight the price of fuel did drop by a penny...


----------



## bogdymol

I'm just seeing at TV that the fuel price reached an all time record today: 6.01 lei/l (1.46 Euro/l)


----------



## Attus

Shell station here at the corner (Budapest, Hungary) has a price of 387 forint for Super 95. The highest ever price I've seen in Hungary. Since forint has a little bit better rate than 1-2 months ago, euro related is it even higher: 1.46 €/l (8,00 $/gal).


----------



## Penn's Woods

Xusein said:


> I saw a gas station asking for $4.03 (~€0.74/liter) today. First time I saw gas that high since 2008.
> 
> At this rate, we will be seeing new highs by summer. The highest I ever saw here was $4.60 so we still have some time to go.


Note to self: never buy gas in Connecticut if you can avoid it. (Which actually was my policy in the early 90s when I was driving more....)

$3.699 at the neighborhood Sunoco station. Peak in '08 was $4.139.


----------



## gbrads1980

Here in Gibraltar £1.05 (€1,18) / ltr


----------



## Positronn

The price has suddenly gone up these last days. Around R$2,80 for gas ($1.78 per liter) and R$2,60 for ethanol ($1.65 per liter). Real-dolar exchange rate has reached R$1.57 today. 

Keep in mind that 25% of brazilian gas is ethanol, so this prices will decrease as soon as the sugarcane harvest starts, what is supposed to happen next month.


----------



## CNGL

Here in Huesca diesel was yesterday at €1.300/l ($7.103/gal) and 95 petrol at €1.341/l ($7.327/gal). Too expensive! :bash::bash::bash:. I want to go to Gibraltar to get gas at €1.18/l...


----------



## Miami High Rise

I think in the USA diesel just dropped, it's now cheaper than premium 93 gasoline and under 4 dollars at most places.


----------



## Zagor666

In Germany could a new tax that taxes fuel but its energy-potential make the diesel the most expensive fuel sort available - if the tay comes diesel could be about 26ct more expensive then now and with that cost more then ultimate 100 :bash:


----------



## Zagor666

Today´s prices in Altenahr/Germany :bash:


----------



## ssiguy2

here in Vancouver BC it's $1.35/litre which is $1.40 US.


----------



## Miami High Rise

The expensive Chevron at the airport here has peaked at $4.99 9/10 for diesel, 5 dollars a gallon basically. I imagine it will go down now that oil is. I couldn't get a picture this time. Gas was 4.26 for regular, 4.59 for mid I think and 4.79 for high grade. That close to officially breaking 5 but it won't quite do it, damn. I wanted to see a five.


----------



## Advancer

Currently official €1,747/liter =~$9,56/gallon for euro95
In the Netherlands


----------



## Miami High Rise

Today, Chevron at MIA


----------



## Penn's Woods

Miami High Rise said:


> The expensive Chevron at the airport here has peaked at $4.99 9/10 for diesel, 5 dollars a gallon basically. I imagine it will go down now that oil is. I couldn't get a picture this time. Gas was 4.26 for regular, 4.59 for mid I think and 4.79 for high grade. That close to officially breaking 5 but it won't quite do it, damn. I wanted to see a five.


I suspect you'll see that five: I don't think the price of oil going down has an immediate effect on prices (because they're processing crude that was extracted a few weeks ago, or something). The neighborhood Sunoco (which I keep mentioning because I pass it twice a day and have gotten into the habit of looking at the price - most days, it's the only gas station I see, because I have a five-block commute) was stable for a few weeks but has started going up again. $3.799 for regular the last few days; was $3.759 a week ago and probably in the $3.50s for most of March.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Advancer said:


> Currently official €1,747/liter =~$9,56/gallon for euro95
> In the Netherlands


That "official" intrigues me:
are prices regulated in Europe?

(Also, I keep seeing headlines out of Belgium about something called the "cliquet inversé" or "cliquet renversé" - forget which at the moment. There was discussion a few weeks ago of whether to put it into effect, and a decision this week to do so if the price of gas reaches 1.70 Euros a liter (1.50 for diesel). I'd translate that as "reversed click," but I have no idea what that actually means. Anyone?)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Penn's Woods said:


> That "official" intrigues me:
> are prices regulated in Europe?


Prices are not regulated in Europe, other than by taxes. 

In the Netherlands they count the official average of what major brands ask for their fuel. Gas stations may give discounts, so the official average is usually the highest price, found along motorways. If you buy fuel at automated gas stations you usually get something like € 0.08 - 0.12 discount. 

For instance the national average for diesel in the Netherlands is € 1.429 per liter today. However, I saw a Shell Expressway which asked € 1.319 per liter for diesel fuel (= $ 7.21 per gallon)

Regular gasoline currently has a national average of € 1.749 per liter (= $ 9.55 per gallon), but if you buy at automated gas stations you will pay around € 1.65 per liter.


----------



## eomer

Average price for gazoline (unleaded 95) in France is 1,53 euro per liter. 

1 GA = 4,54609 L
1 Euro = 1,45 USD

That means


----------



## Penn's Woods

Media here are starting to talk about $6.00 a gallon by summer. Talk in Washington (in fact, from the President and the Justice Department) has started about investigating whether the high prices are legitimate - my word, not theirs - saying there's no supply issue....) It starts to affect the economy as people have less to spend on other things.

Yes, Europeans - I know you've been paying that much forever, but still, it affects most people's budgets when you're suddenly paying substantially more for something than you're used to.


----------



## Zagor666

Yesterday Diesel 1.49/9 so now in Germany you pay 1.5 euros for one liter diesel hno:


----------



## Botev1912

eomer said:


> Average price for gazoline (unleaded 95) in France is 1,53 euro per liter.
> 
> 1 GA = 4,54609 L
> 1 Euro = 1,45 USD
> 
> That means


1 US Gallon = 3.79 liters, not 4.55. This is the British Gallon


----------



## Zagor666

I told everybody that 2006 and 2010 they will not win,and i told everybody to bet on Spain in 2010 cause they are unbeateble.But anyway Brasil is the #1 football nation on this planet and they must win at home :cheers:


----------



## piotr71

Northern France 5 days ago:


----------



## bogdymol

^^ What's with the speed limit?


----------



## ssiguy2

Vancouver is at $1.37/litre.


----------



## schmidt

Botev1912 said:


> If you are talking about US or Canada, the system here is different (surprise  )
> 
> So 87 = 92 in Europe. 92 = 97
> 
> If you are in South America I have no idea how it is there


Good question there. We probably use the European standards, but I never know, we use the American standards in roads for example... 

This world is so confusing!


----------



## Trilesy

$4.19/gal (regular 87) here in Cincinnati today. Another record high in this area.


----------



## Xusein

$4.39/gal here. I am forecasting $5 by mid-June if oil does not slow or stop rising. 

It now costs over $100 to fill up the bigger SUVs here.

...and $53 to fill a Honda Civic Hybrid with 51 mpg fuel efficiency, that is 627 miles for a full tank.


----------



## g.spinoza

I read somewhere that oil and gasoline prices are going down due to that bin Laden thing (I wonder why, since Afghanistan has no oil). I didn't have the chance to check, can anyone confirm?


----------



## Miami High Rise

After about three weeks of steadiness, gas prices finally rose again here, a little, still just under 4 a gallong for regular on average. Interesting to hear that there maybe a drop over Bin Laden, if so I'm sure there'll be some lag before it's actually seen.

......

Ohhh yeah, definitely a bin laden drop: http://www.oil-price.net/

The one year forecast dropped by several dollars to 128 from the 135 which it was a few days ago.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Fuel prices for ships are higher than along the roads due to the lack of competition. This is in Stellendam.


Fuel prices by Mark van der Meer, on Flickr

Euro 95: € 1,87 / L or $ 10.35 / gallon
Diesel: € 1,58 / L or $ 8.75 / gallon


----------



## Penn's Woods

g.spinoza said:


> I read somewhere that oil and gasoline prices are going down due to that bin Laden thing (I wonder why, since Afghanistan has no oil). I didn't have the chance to check, can anyone confirm?


The increase has slowed down here. $3.959 per gallon maybe three weeks ago, up to $3.979 for a week or so, $3.999 since last weekend, at the station I pass twice a day. A month or two ago they were going up four or six cents at a time, a couple of times a week.

Also - I got out of the city last weekend for the first time (other than trips to my parents) since December. $3.899 seems normal in Maryland northeast of Baltimore and $3.959 in south-central Pennsyvania (anywhere between York and Bedford, including where I filled up in McConnellsburg on Sunday). If I could figure out how to custom-make maps in Google, I'd do it, but I can't. So - at least at the scale I'm zoomed to - this link ( http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=39.905523,-77.626648&spn=1.173526,2.112122&z=9 ) shows the part of the state I spent most of Sunday in.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Just heard a prediction on the news on the local National Public Radio station (but didn't catch the source) that, barring further events in the Middle East, prices will start coming down in the U.S. by Memorial Day (last Monday in May) and should not reach current levels for the rest of the summer.

Which is good, because I have places I want to go and am not above saving a few bucks.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ That's like predicting it will be sunny and 25 C / 77 F with a slight breeze on August 14th, 2011.


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ That's like predicting it will be sunny and 25 C / 77 F with a slight breeze on August 14th, 2011.


Well, I don't think National Public Radio reports things lightly. It was probably an "oil industry analyst" - I just wasn't paying full attention - and based on the fact that the price per barrel has come down (I believe I heard yesterday the biggest one-day drop in 30-odd years, or words to that effect), demand trends, and the like (including the fact that the price does seem to have stabilized in my area over the last couple of weeks). They did warn that if the public starts perceiving gas as a bargain and demand goes up, that could change.

Incidentally, when I said "the rest of the summer," their exact words were "the summer driving season." The summer vacation season is traditionally perceived here as running from Memorial Day (the last Monday in May) to Labor Day (the first Monday in September), both of which are three-day weekends for most people, although it doesn't really get going until kids get out of school after about June 20. Would the European equivalent - higher demand for gas as people drive long distances on vacation - be July and August?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ The vacations are a bit spread out in Europe, also within countries, to ease traffic congestion. For instance, nordic countries down to about German / UK / NL have vacation earlier than France, Spain and Italy. 

Are there any differences between the U.S. and Europe concerning holiday travel? I mean Europeans are going camping on a huge scale. There are about 10,000 campsites in Europe. For instance, French A7-A9 is absolute gridlock for hundreds of kilometers during summer Saturdays, is there such an equivalent on say; I-75 and I-95 towards Florida?


----------



## xrtn2

Protests against high gasoline prices in Brazil


----------



## Penn's Woods

EDIT: the pointer is meant for Chris, post 1555. 1556 appeared while I was babbling.

^^The whole "day classified as red in the direction of departures" and "700 km of traffic jams" phenomenon that you'll see (as a prediction) in French media starting on Thursdays in the summer (or around Christmas, or Easter....) is something that always seemed very French to me. Here you'll get beach traffic; Philadelphia's about 55 miles/90 km from the ocean and our radio traffic reports start covering roads to, and along, the New Jersey shore during the summer. But traffic jams on that scale away from resort areas, I've never heard of. (Of course, in this decentralized country there's no one like Bison futé to produce real-time nationwide traffic counts.) I was caught in traffic in the middle of nowhere in Pennsylvania on I-80 on a June Sunday last year, but that was construction; the only places outside metropolitan areas that I'd expect to find enough actual congestion to slow down traffic without another contributing factor like an accident or construction, on summer or holiday weekends*, are on, say, I-95 between here and Baltimore (the Delaware toll, in particular, seems to often be backed up northbound when I'm going south, but they may be rebuilding it at the moment so that could be the cause), on the New Jersey Turnpike, on some other roads close to the New York area.... There may be similar phenomena near other big cities.

*Thanksgiving is the fourth Thursday in November, and traditionally a day for visiting family, even bigger than Christmas since some people don't observe Christmas. The day before and the Sunday after Thanksgiving are the busiest travel days of the year, and that's when you'll find your local TV reporters hanging out in airports and train stations, more so than on the roads, reporting on the crowds. You can hit traffic in weird places then....


----------



## CNGL

^^ I remember it already happened to you, then Chris was 1 second faster!

Here gas prices have dropped 3 €urocents from yesterday to today. Yesterday Euro 95 was at €1.357/l, today at €1.322/l.


----------



## Miami High Rise

Pepare for the price of gas to start falling because the price of oil has plummeted since bin laden was killed. http://oil-price.net


----------



## Xusein

It's not due to Bin Laden. Neither Afghanistan nor Pakistan are major oil producers. 

It's because the dollar gained a bit of ground this week after plummeting to 3-year lows.


----------



## alserrod

and.... as I said, there is a full web page with fuel prices updated by Spanish industry ministery.

The link is this one:
http://geoportal.mityc.es/hidrocarburos/eess/#

There is only a "Welcome" in several languages but rest is written in Spanish. Anyways, it is not difficult to find. It is easy to select the province, town, etc...
The most difficult thing can be "finding" the town or area you need to ask for. Because it is mandatory to select the province and later if you do not select the town you can have a lot of pages with prices... or you can select a town and... just in a town two km away it is much cheaper (but doesn't appear on the list because different towns... problem of databases, you know...)


Should anyone has planned to visit Spain this summer and needs help to use this page, do not hesitate in asking help. A lot of money can be saved.


----------



## Fab87

Verona, North Italy...around 1.51€/l (euro95)


----------



## SeanT

Today in Bjæverskov ,unmanned station OK: 95; DKK 12,52
€ 1.67


----------



## gbrads1980

Gibraltar £1.05/l, €1,19


----------



## alserrod

Duty free if fuel tank is full and you can have an extra tank in your bagagge of 60 litres (special and allowed tank).

But... queues in the border makes no saving if entering, getting the fuel and exit again.


----------



## gbrads1980

alserrod said:


> Duty free if fuel tank is full and you can have an extra tank in your bagagge of 60 litres (special and allowed tank).
> 
> But... queues in the border makes no saving if entering, getting the fuel and exit again.


I live in Gibraltar so its easy for me. When I travel into Spain I make sure I have a full tank if i'm travelling any distance.

The queues are not that bad if you enter and leave Gibraltar outside rush hour.

Prices have been going up over the last year, two years ago, June 2009 it was only £0,59p per litre. More tax is applied to discourage Spanish drivers from coming just for fuel and cigarettes.


----------



## alserrod

At Andorra they put a "political" price. 

There are a lot of fuel stations. Some of them are Spanish or French companies and... allows frequent customer cards as in those countries.

The price changes... if the price at Spain or France change. They usually take 12-15 cents cheaper than in Spain (at Catalonia, where they have the border, fuel is a bit more expensive because regional taxes).

This little difference in cents (much more comparated to France, but it is real than traffic goes more to Spain than to France) is enough to have all visitors exiting the country with the tank full.

Should the fuel price decrease in Spain, in Andorra decrease automatically. Should it increase...


But they think... anything in order to sell as much fuel as they can.
They are an own country (the oldest in Europe with the same limits than today) and have incomes because sales (anything they can sell duty free, they will sell) and tourism.

Today 1,10 EUR diesel at Andorra, 1,22 EUR SP 95

http://www.andorramania.com/preu-carburant-gasolina-diesel-andorra.php


----------



## Corvinus

Current Swiss prices


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The times that Swiss fuel was significantly cheaper than abroad is definitely over due to the (too) strong Swiss Franc. It's about € 1,50 per liter nowadays, last year I saw gasoline for about € 1,25.


----------



## piotr71

This Saturday I am going to travel along E42 all the way down to Germany. For that reason, I am interested in fuel prices (petrol) in Luxembourg. Are they still so low?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Of course 

There is a number of gas stations just south of Sankt Vith if you're coming from E42 (just after the border in Luxembourg of course). 

By the way, if you like gas stations, I recommend driving N4 through Martelange. Gasoline alley


----------



## piotr71

Thanks Chris.

Sankt Vith is exactly where I want to pull over. I've never been to this part of Lux, so wasn't sure if there are any petrol stations there. Now, I know they are 


I know Gasoline Valley, however I am not a particular fan of gas stations, though I pay an attention to certain curiosities such as Russian garage (Lukoil) near Oostende. I would never expect anything like that in Belgium.

-----

OT.

E42 seems to be quite interesting itself. I drove on some parts of it, but never on German ones. What I can see on Google and paper maps it's broke for some 50 kilometres and goes as a single carriageway - probably grade separated.

Another thing is, that the distance from Calais to Luik is shorter using E40 than E42. I hope there is less congestion on E42 (avoiding Brussel) at least.


----------



## sattar

I live in Iran.As all knows our countery is second producer Oil in the world
We have two differnet rate for fuel:
with subsidies:60 liter per month (for each car below 1800 cc )1 liter equal .037$
and without subsidies is free its equlal .066$
please consider that our Avg of salary is less than 600$ at month


----------



## piotr71

Germany, last Saturday.










Luxembourg about 10 mins. earlier, near border with Germany :


----------



## Trilesy

In Cincinnati it's down to $3.37/gal today (Regular unleaded). Like it )))


----------



## alserrod

Spain: 1,305 EUR/l for unleaded


----------



## Desertstorm

about $1.38 per litre for unleaded.


----------



## Bzyq_74

Poland - Silesia today:

Euro 95 - PLN 5.07 / € 1.21 liter 
Euro 98 - PLN 5,26 / € 1.25 liter 
Diesel - PLN 4,90 / € 1.17 liter 
Diesel Super - PLN 5,15 / € 1.23 liter 
LPG - PLN 2.40 / € 0.57 liter 

exchange rate: 1€ = 4,2 PLN


----------



## Fabri88

ChrisZwolle said:


> The times that Swiss fuel was significantly cheaper than abroad is definitely over due to the (too) strong Swiss Franc. It's about € 1,50 per liter nowadays, last year I saw gasoline for about € 1,25.


I live 40 km far from the Swiss border! Until last year I often used to go to Switzerland to fullfill my car (a 1999 Lancia Y that drinks 1 liter every 11km and has a 42 liters tank). Now Swiss prices are quite the same of Italian prices (just 10 €urocent cheaper and so, for me, unconvenient)!

People that live within the first 25km far from Swiss border have a discount card that allows them to save up to 15 €urocents per liter.

The standard national price in Italy is today of 1,578 €/l for Super Unleaded 95 but my nearest filling station has a self-service price of 1,518 €!

BTW, here's an Italian website (and network) monitoring fuel prices nationwide: http://www.prezzibenzina.it/


----------



## Fabri88

Bzyq_74 said:


> Poland - Silesia today:
> 
> Euro 95 - PLN 5.07 / € 1.21 liter
> Euro 98 - PLN 5,26 / € 1.25 liter
> Diesel - PLN 4,90 / € 1.17 liter
> Diesel Super - PLN 5,15 / € 1.23 liter
> LPG - PLN 2.40 / € 0.57 liter
> 
> exchange rate: 1€ = 4,2 PLN


I would say that these prices are absolutely high for Polish wages!


----------



## Switek

ChrisZwolle said:


> ... Many Dutch live just across the border in Germany.


The same for Poles who mass settle on the eastern border of Germany because of the same reasons...


----------



## Xusein

Around $3.89 is the average.

Connecticut has the highest average gas prices in the US with the exception of Hawaii. :down:


----------



## gladisimo

$3.92 In the SF Area... seems like prices have been creeping back up lately.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Delete please - said something mistaken.


----------



## alserrod

Unleades 95 at Spain: 1,34 EUR/l


----------



## gogu.ca

m.f......1.40 cad in vancouver


----------



## Bzyq_74

bogdymol said:


> Where is diesel cheaper? In Croatia, Slovenia or Austria?


In Poland
http://www.e-petrol.pl/index.php/notowania/rynki-zagraniczne/stacje-paliw-europa

for example In Upper Silesia (Katowice) today:
in euro

Diesel: 1,17
Diesel super (V-power) - 1,28
E- 95 - 1,20
E- 98 - 1,30


----------



## 122347

*Portugal (per/l)*

Diesel: €1.400
Diesel Super: €1.474
95: €1.589
98: €1.729
GPL: €0.791


----------



## JohnFlint1985

In New Jersey today
3.39$ per gallon (3,78L) of 92 

or ~90 cents per 1 liter of 92


----------



## Xusein

^^ WTF, that is unfair. 

It's almost $4 here. Many of the stations here are at the $3.99 level (€0.749/l).


----------



## riiga

*Sweden today:*
14,29 kr/liter
1,60 €/liter
$8.48/gallon

hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yeah fuel prices are slowly inching up in the past weeks.

The Netherlands:

Euro95: € 1.729
Euro98: € 1.797
Diesel: € 1.389
LPG € 0.778

Average official advisory prices set by the petroleum companies. Local discounts may be up to 10 - 12 cents.


----------



## LG_

Xusein said:


> ^^ WTF, that is unfair.
> 
> It's almost $4 here. Many of the stations here are at the $3.99 level (€0.749/l).


Come on, what is unfair? It is just some cent difference per liter. Here in Europe the prices are double! 
Actually I am interested in how much do the fuels cost in:
South Africa
China
Japan
Australia


----------



## Xusein

Who cares about a place far away, its ridiculous how the prices here are so much higher than most of the country.


----------



## Danielk2

In Denmark, Q8 sets an all time high today:

92
12.79 kr - 1.72€ / litre
$9.13/gal

95
12.82 kr - 1.73€ / litre
$9.15/gal

Diesel
11.51 kr - 1.55€ / litre
$8.22/gal


----------



## Switek

Average in my region:








5,03 PLN/l - 1,17 €/l








4,98 PLN/l - 1,15 €/l








2,53 PLN/l - 0,59 €/l


----------



## Penn's Woods

Xusein said:


> Who cares about a place far away, its ridiculous how the prices here are so much higher than most of the country.


Um, some people on this forum - lots of them actually - are in places far away from Hartford. Even far away from "the country."

But I never buy gas in Connecticut if I can avoid it, and that's been my practice for a good 20 years....


----------



## panda80

In a few days I will go from Bucharest to Dresden by car. Can somebody tell me the price of diesel in Slovakia, Czech Republic, Austria and Germania? In Czech Republic can I pay with euros at gas stations?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ A month ago:



ChrisZwolle said:


> Czech Republic:
> 
> Euro 95: CZK 34,50 / € 1,43
> Diesel: CZK 32,50 / € 1,35
> 
> Give or take a few cents.


----------



## Filipdr

*Serbia:*

Euro95 (premium): 1,37€ liter

Euro98: 1,48€ liter

Diesel: around 1,30€ liter


----------



## Name user 1

Prices from the last week

*PETROL EURO 95*


Code:


Country    EU27 ranking and price
PL	1 		1,181	(Cheapest in the EU)
BG	2		1,193	
HU 	10		1,349	
A 	12		1,394	
CZ	14		1,417	
SK 	15		1,449	
Greece	27		1,701











*DIESEL*


Code:


Country    EU27 ranking and price
PL	1		1,161	(Cheapest in the EU)
BG	2		1,176	
HU 	12		1,299	
SK 	13		1,331	
A	15		1,344	
CZ 	20		1,408	
UK	27		1,611











*LPG*










source>http://natankuj.sme.sk/c/6066140/benziny-v-unii-prestali-zdrazovat-ceny-nafty-pokracuju-v-raste.html


----------



## xzmattzx

Prices are falling at a slightly accelerated rate. Looking good for me, as I will be driving somewhere for a long weekend in a couple weeks.

$3.34/gal is the lowest in this area right now.
Translates into 0.6558€/l.


----------



## Penn's Woods

xzmattzx said:


> Prices are falling at a slightly accelerated rate. Looking good for me, as I will be driving somewhere for a long weekend in a couple weeks.
> 
> $3.34/gal is the lowest in this area right now.
> Translates into 0.6558€/l.


Paid $3.339 a few hours ago at a Wawa in Bel Air, Md.; then saw a $3.299 at another Wawa just east of there. Covered territory from Philadelphia to about Laurel, Md., today and that was the lowest I saw. But there's some sort of station visible from 95 in Wilmington - might be on 4th St. just west of the highway - where I think I saw a $3.299 as I went past on 95.


----------



## Bzyq_74

Poland - UpperSilesia (Zabrze) today:

Euro 95 - PLN 5.25 / € 1.18 liter 
Euro 98 - PLN 5,50 / € 1.23 liter 
Diesel - PLN 5,10 / € 1.15 liter 
Diesel Super - PLN 5,30 / € 1.19 liter 
LPG - PLN 2.60 / € 0.58 liter 

exchange rate: 1€ = 4,45 PLN


----------



## xzmattzx

Penn's Woods said:


> Paid $3.339 a few hours ago at a Wawa in Bel Air, Md.; then saw a $3.299 at another Wawa just east of there. Covered territory from Philadelphia to about Laurel, Md., today and that was the lowest I saw. But there's some sort of station visible from 95 in Wilmington - might be on 4th St. just west of the highway - where I think I saw a $3.299 as I went past on 95.


There's a Wawa right off of one of the exits that is usually the lowest price around. I can't remember the exit number, but it's the exit for Joppa.

Looking on wilmingtongasprices.com, that station that you saw on 4th Street is coming in at $3.39. One price is down to $3.29 outside of Newark, though, so the prices are still falling quickly. They could go down near $3.00 in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^I have noticed that Harford County - the Bel Air, Aberdeen, Havre de Grace area - seems to run lower than surrounding areas of Maryland, let alone Pennsylvania and Delaware.

Ephrata and Reading, Pa., are another pocket of low prices. Once saw a couple of places in Ephrata charging 20 cents less than I'd paid in Carlisle an hour earlier. And a colleague who grew up in Reading says it's always been cheap there.

My neighborhood Sunoco station, which was stuck at $3.639 since before Irene, dropped to $3.599 between Saturday morning and Sunday morning.


----------



## Daviedoff

Luxemburg yesterday, prizes in Euros:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hmm diesel only € 0,10 per liter cheaper than what I paid last week in the Netherlands (€ 1,28).


----------



## riiga

*Sweden today (2011-09-26)*

*95*
13,93 kr | 1,51 € per liter
$7.70 per gallon

*Diesel*
13,94 kr | 1,51 € per liter
$7.70 per gallon

*E85*
9,59 kr | 1,04 € per liter
$5.30 per gallon


----------



## Xpressway

Chile - Las Condes, Santiago

93 Octane - $1.5 USD/liter or $5,67 USD/gallon

Too high...


----------



## Penn's Woods

Reportedly dipping below $3.00 a gallon in parts of the U.S. My last fill-up cost $3.199.


----------



## CNGL

Today in Huesca:
Diesel: €1.254/l
Euro 95: €1.278/l

Last week gas prices fell €0.06/l in two days!


----------



## riiga

95 is now 25 öre cheaper than last week! :cheers:

13,68 kr | 1,49 € per liter
$7.52 per gallon


----------



## CNGL

Today in Huesca:
Diesel: €1.256/l (Almost the same as last time)
95 octane: €1.298/l (Unlike Diesel, it's €0.02/l more expensive than last time :bash
And a great new: since last Friday, they sell LPG at the gas station where I look the gas prices. Today it was at €0.695/l.


----------



## Bzyq_74

Poland - UpperSilesia (Zabrze) today:

Euro 95 - PLN 5.17 / € 1.20 liter 
Euro 98 - PLN 5,57 / € 1.30 liter 
Diesel - PLN 5,10 / € 1.18 liter 
Diesel Super - PLN 5,25 / € 1.22 liter 
LPG - PLN 2.75 / € 0.64 liter 

exchange rate: 1€ = 4,30 PLN


----------



## bogdymol

Bzyq_74 said:


> exchange rate: 1€ = 4,30 PLN


Last time when I checked (few days ago) 1 € = 4,30 RON ... so 1 PLN = 1 RON


----------



## JohnFlint1985

3,21$ a gallon of 87 (92 in Europe) in NJ today


----------



## Trilesy

It was as low as $3.12/gal just few days ago in Cincinnati, but now went up to $3.29 yesterday.


----------



## Energy2003

West Austria 

1,359 for 95oct. Diesel is nearly the same price at the moment, about 1,339

91 oct no more available


----------



## KOTIKKEAN

Vladivostok, Russia

Euro 92/1 L - 29 RUB| 0,7 EUR| 0,9 USD
Euro 98/1 L - 33 RUB| 0,8 EUR| 1 USD


----------



## Bzyq_74

bogdymol said:


> Last time when I checked (few days ago) 1 € = 4,30 RON ... so 1 PLN = 1 RON


exchange rate RON/PLN from last 5 years
http://www.bankier.pl/inwestowanie/waluty/narzedzia/profile/?symbol=RON&wp=0

Almost always is 1RON=1PLN  several % up/down


----------



## piotr71

In Poland diesel happened to be more expensive than 95 octane petrol:









http://motoryzacja.interia.pl/wiadomosci/ceny/news/stalo-sie-na-stacjach-olej-napedowy-drozszy-od-benzyny,1713648


----------



## CNGL

^^ Almost the same here. Yesterday the prices were these:
95 gas: €1.297/l.
Diesel: €1.293/l.

But on another gas station located just exiting E07, the prices always end in 9, so 95 gas and diesel prices were the same.

BTW, LPG has been always at €0.695/l...


----------



## essendon bombers

Melbourne outskirts, Australia

BP unleaded 91, Aust. $1.435/litre (approx. US $1.49/liter)


----------



## ptscout

Germany: Diesel from 1,349 on Monday afternoons to 1,499 on Friday afternoons.


----------



## Pastaie

România : Efix 95 5.57 ron/liter (1.29€)


----------



## Attus

Budapest, Hungary: Euro95 391.9 Ft / liter (1.30 €/l, 6.99 $/US gallon)


----------



## Attus

The rate of Hungarian forint collapsed recently. 1 Euro was 265 in the summer, now 315 while 1 US dollar is 235 forint. 
Following it the fuel prices are on historical top: Euro95 400-405 forint, Diesel 415-420 forint / liter. But converted to Euro or Dollar it is the same price or even lower than half a year ago.


----------



## Bzyq_74

Poland - UpperSilesia (Zabrze) today:

Euro 95 - PLN 5.40 / € 1.23 liter 
Euro 98 - PLN 5,60 / € 1.27 liter 
Diesel - PLN 5,50 / € 1.25 liter 
Diesel Super - PLN 5,70 / € 1.30 liter 
LPG - PLN 2.85 / € 0.65 liter 

exchange rate: 1€ = 4,40 PLN


----------



## Lebanese_Almaghrebia

Wow you guys have cheap gas ! Here they tax everything.

BELGIUM:

Diesel: €1,52 liter
Euro 98 € 1,58 liter


----------



## Jonesy55

Best price locally now for 95 is £1.289 / €1.50 per litre $7.69 per US gallon.


----------



## VirusC

Italy


Best prices now (ENI)
Euro 95 €-->1,616 liter
Diesel €-->1,568 liter
Hi perf. gasoline--> 1,74 liter
Hi perf. diesel--> 1,636 liter
LPG--> 0,726 liter
All serviced.

It seems in Italy we have the highest prices in Europe, ****.


----------



## Fuzzy Llama

Fuel prices in Poland in 2011:
ON = Diesel
pb95 = Euro 95
1€ = 4.45 PLN (as for today, historical charts can be easily googled)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Norway.









Euro 95: 13.91 NOK / € 1.78
Euro 98: 14.22 NOK / € 1.82
Diesel: 13.88 NOK / € 1.77

hno:


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

Yes, Norway is a bit different in comparison with other oil exporting countries.


----------



## Bzyq_74

Poland - UpperSilesia (Zabrze) today:

Euro 95 - PLN 5.35 / € 1.17 liter 
Euro 98 - PLN 5,60 / € 1.26 liter 
Diesel - PLN 5,45 / € 1.20 liter 
Diesel Super - PLN 5,70 / € 1.25 liter 
LPG - PLN 2.80 / € 0.61 liter 

exchange rate: 1€ = 4,55 PLN


----------



## desertpunk

$2.73 a gallon in Albuquerque


----------



## CNGL

Time to update prices here. After some weeks that gas has been cheaper than diesel, it's now a bit more expensive...

Diesel: €1.282/l
Euro 95: €1.283/l
LPG: €0.717/l


----------



## Trilesy

It's only $2.99 per gal today in Cincinnati. Price drop below $3.00 for the first time since last December.


----------



## GROBIN

Here in Northwestern Île-de-France region:
Unleaded (Sans-plomb) 95 E10: 1,45€ --> 1,55€
Unleaded 98: 1,49€ --> 1,60€
Diesel:1,34€ --> 1,42€
LPG: 0,77€ --> 0,85 € (on some motorways around 10km from here, it's 0,90 € !)


----------



## mitasis

Greece:

Best prices in Thessaloniki area:

Euro 95: 1,557 €
Diesel : 1,418 €


----------



## g.spinoza

Last week I went to Livigno, Italy for sightseeing and I refueled my car there. Livigno is a custom-free area, where the major part of Italian taxes don't apply. I left Brescia, the lowest price for diesel was 1.617€/l. In Livigno I refueled for 0.971€/l.

Life's profoundly unjust.


----------



## CNGL

I've heard of extreme gas prices in Italy. I don't know which was the price in June 2010 when I went there, but I'm sure it was really cheaper than now.

Meanwhile in Huesca:
Diesel: €1.263/l
95 petrol: €1.276/l
LPG: €0.717/l (It only changes its price every month or so...)


----------



## g.spinoza

CNGL said:


> I've heard of extreme gas prices in Italy. I don't know which was the price in June 2010 when I went there, but I'm sure it was really cheaper than now.


I think it was already discussed but Mario Monti, Italy's new PM, in an attempt to "save the country" raised taxes on fuel 0.11€ overnight.


----------



## Fabri88

g.spinoza said:


> I think it was already discussed but Mario Monti, Italy's new PM, in an attempt to "save the country" raised taxes on fuel 0.11€ overnight.


For sure.

We woke up one morning and we saw gasoline snapped up to 1,73 €/l

Now we struggle with Netherlands for who has the highest price in Europe...hno:

Last week I was in Spain and I saw unleaded at about 1,31 €/l. I had a temporary pain relief.


----------



## Angelos

Nafplio Greece,

unnamed brand

Unleaded 95 : 1.56 €/l

Diesel : 1.39 €/l


----------



## Penn's Woods

The last time I went to my parents' in New Jersey, it was below $3.10 a gallon. Hoping to see it below $3.00 for Christmas.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Dutch fuel prices, about 25 years ago.

1.57 NLG / l equals about € 0.72 or maybe around $ 3.50 per gallon.

Gasoline prices increased by about 2.5 times since.
Diesel prices increased by about 3.5 times since.


----------



## Jonesy55

Best price locally for 95 now is £1.287 / EUR1.544 per litre, $7.64 per US gallon.


----------



## GROBIN

g.spinoza said:


> Last week I went to Livigno, Italy for sightseeing and I refueled my car there. Livigno is a custom-free area, where the major part of Italian taxes don't apply. I left Brescia, the lowest price for diesel was 1.617€/l. In Livigno I refueled for 0.971€/l.
> 
> Life's profoundly unjust.


Thanks for the info !  I'll know where to refuel if I go to Italy through Switzerland ! :cheers: Grazie mille !



CNGL said:


> I've heard of extreme gas prices in Italy. I don't know which was the price in June 2010 when I went there, but I'm sure it was really cheaper than now.
> 
> Meanwhile in Huesca:
> Diesel: €1.263/l
> 95 petrol: €1.276/l
> LPG: €0.717/l (It only changes its price every month or so...)


WHAT ??? LPG in Huesca ? Since when ?

Back in 2008, there was no LPG in Navarra & in Aragón ! On the way to Madrid, there was only one LPG station in Zaragoza ! I had a Honda Civic Coupé with LPG, & when I told a guy in a gas station in Pamplona/Iruña that my car runs with LPG, he answered me "Quéééé ? No me jodas !" :lol:


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

This is what I use on my car

Premium 91 - MXN 10.59 / €0.586 / USD 0.778


----------



## CNGL

GROBIN said:


> WHAT ??? LPG in Huesca ? Since when ?


Since October.



GROBIN said:


> Back in 2008, there was no LPG in Navarra & in Aragón ! On the way to Madrid, there was only one LPG station in Zaragoza ! I had a Honda Civic Coupé with LPG, & when I told a guy in a gas station in Pamplona/Iruña that my car runs with LPG, he answered me "Quéééé ? No me jodas !" :lol:


Wow. It seems LPG only started to become more common here on the last months...


----------



## g.spinoza

GROBIN said:


> Thanks for the info !  I'll know where to refuel if I go to Italy through Switzerland ! :cheers: Grazie mille !


It may turn out not so convenient if you go there from Switzerland. Only three roads connect Livigno to the rest of the world, two of which run from Switzerland; one of them is a mountain pass, the "Forcola", which is closed in winter, the other is a toll tunnel (Munt La Schera, 1-laned and I don't mean "1 lane per direction". It's just 1 lane), at the absurd cost of 35€ per round trip (and it's closed towards Switzerland from 9AM to 4PM). The third road, Passo del Foscagno, is also a mountain pass but it's always open, even in winter, and connects Livigno to Bormio, Italy.


----------



## pwalker

Below 3.00/gallon in Idaho Falls, Idaho for the first time in atleast a couple years. $2.96 is the lowest I see.


----------



## ptscout

The last 2 weeks we had good diesel prices in Germany between 1,299 and 1,349€ (Normal Price around 1,45). I often compare with the fixed prices in Luxemburg (around 20ct tax advantage) actually 1,182€

http://www.bild.de/geld/wirtschaft/benzinpreis/abzockbefehl-der-benzin-multis-21547960.bild.html


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Luxembourg diesel is not that much cheaper. The real bargain is gasoline.


----------



## GROBIN

I found a Polish site with the average fuel prices in each country of Europe except ... Poland itself :lol: (just click here)

What do you guys think of it ? Is it accurate in the case of your country ?

In the case of France, it is !


----------



## Jonesy55

GROBIN said:


> I found a Polish site with the average fuel prices in each country of Europe except ... Poland itself :lol: (just click here)
> 
> What do you guys think of it ? Is it accurate in the case of your country ?
> 
> In the case of France, it is !


Petrol price looks about right for UK, diesel looks a little too expensive there but as I don't buy it I don't pay as much attention to the price...


----------



## drag

GROBIN said:


> I found a Polish site with the average fuel prices in each country of Europe except ... Poland itself :lol: (just click here)
> 
> What do you guys think of it ? Is it accurate in the case of your country ?
> 
> In the case of France, it is !


hmm its polish site so i'm not suprised that list dosent include Poland  and petrol in Poland its cheaper than other countries, we have Romania prices . Of course oposite politics all the time said that the goverment is guilty .


----------



## Bothar.G

ChrisZwolle said:


> Dutch fuel prices, about 25 years ago.
> 
> 1.57 NLG / l equals about € 0.72 or maybe around $ 3.50 per gallon.
> 
> Gasoline prices increased by about 2.5 times since.
> Diesel prices increased by about 3.5 times since.


Gasoline is currently 1.42 EUR in Athy, Ireland (Not bad considering our Government now takes over 60% of it in revenue)

These were our Gasoline prices in 2001: 
0.64 IEP = 0.81 EUR


----------



## NordikNerd

Rebasepoiss said:


> In 2003, 95 cost around 9.5 EEK or € 0.6 per litre in Estonia. So in 9 years the price has gone up 130% :nuts:


Prices rise quickly, I wish my salary could increase at the same rate.


----------



## Vienna21

I think it is an all-time high here as well in Austria. I should have refueled my car yesterday when it was 6 cents less :bash:.

Euro 95: €1,468
Diesel: € 1,449


----------



## bogdymol

Gas prices going up live:


----------



## cinxxx

Will this ever stop?
These greedy oil people don't have any good sense, only more and more money...
Do the people really have nothing to say in this? They are the consumers... or maybe people just have to much money.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's the market that sets the price. And not in the least the government, in some countries two thirds of the price is tax. Oil could easily get to 400 dollars a barrel and people in developed countries could still drive like they do today if it wasn't for the excessive taxation. As a matter of fact the current Dutch fuel price would equal $ 380 oil if it was untaxed.


----------



## Switek

^^ The other thing is that if government lowered fuel taxation intermediaries would increase their margins...


----------



## NordikNerd

I only use my car 2-3 times a week, driving 5km in to town for shopping. 

so the price increase is not very noticable for me.

I am very glad I don't have to commute longer distances with car because it would be
devestating to my personal economy.


----------



## Nik the Greek

Here some Fuel Prices on Greek Motorway A-1 Middle-North Parth.

http://www.aegeanmotorway.gr/en/services_daily_gas_price.asp


----------



## g.spinoza

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's the market that sets the price.


No it isn't. Everybody knows that rules of competition only apply to non-essential goods, and gasoline in nowadays world IS essential. Companies make cartels and set whatever price they want, and people will pay because they have no other choice.


----------



## Rhjh

Almost at € 1.81 we will be at € 2 beginning of April if this keeps up

1 gallon is $ 9.15!


----------



## Xusein

bogdymol said:


> Gas prices going up live:


I saw a station go up 25 cents in one day once! Bunch of crooks.

Seeing stations at $3.97, $3.98, $3.99 a lot here, they are afraid to pass the psychological $4 mark but it will likely be surpassed on the weekend.

Times like these make me happy that I have a Toyota Corolla, Filling up at $36 at prices around $4 a gallon is good for a week.

I know this is trivial compared to prices seen in Europe but still. :tongue2:


----------



## erykko

Averange fuel prices in Poland (prices from drivers who vist petrol station):
http://www.motostat.pl/


----------



## Surel

Hmm, if there were enough oil in the ground to pump, the price would not rise, because the competition would drive the price low. It is just as simple as that, there is not anymore any excess oil to be pumped in the long term. The distribution of oil is now only price-demand driven. The oil age is tipping over.

Above that, sanctions against Iran doesnt help the oil price especially in Europe. Every percent of the supply counts when we talk about the oil price changes both being quite price inelastic now a days.


----------



## Aerithia

bogdymol said:


> Gas prices going up live:


Wow, the woman with the blonde hair for sure was shocked when she saw the gas price skyrocket lol!


----------



## myosh_tino

Hmmmm... $5.09 (or $4.99) is unusually high even for California. I'm curious where in Los Angeles the reporting was in. I'm up in the San Jose area and most stations are around $4.29 a gallon and I have not seen anyone around here with prices higher than $4.40 for regular unleaded. IIRC, the average in San Francisco is (was?) something like $4.25 while in Oakland and San Jose the average was somewhere around $4.15.

FWIW, 10 cent increases overnight have been a common occurrence over the past couple of weeks.


----------



## bogdymol




----------



## ChrisZwolle

myosh_tino said:


> I'm curious where in Los Angeles the reporting was in.


Alameda Street, north side of downtown, just across the 101 near Union Station.


----------



## mattec

$3.47 in Wytheville, VA

$3.79 in Beckley, WV

only a little over an hour away from each other 

**** taxes


----------



## kanterberg

I am just as annoyed as everyone else when I fill up my car. However, if you start thinking about inflation and the much better fuel economy of modern cars.... the actual cost for fuel for the average driver is probably the same ( or lower) today compared to 10, 20 or 30 years ago. 

Let me give you an example: 
20 years ago the average price for regular gasoline in Sweden was SEK 6:26 per liter. That comes to SEK 8:15 in todays money. So yes, even adjusted for inflation fuel is more expensive now (fuel today is about SEK 15:10).

The big difference is that most cars you could buy in 1992 would give you a fuel economy no better than 10 l/100 km, with bigger cars it would often be even worse than that. Today you can easily find a car with a fuel consumption half of what it was in 1992. So at least in Sweden, as long as you drive a modern car, the cost for driving 100 km is probably about the same today as it was 20 years ago.


----------



## bogdymol

Fuel price in Europe, counted as how many times you can fill up your car (40 liters) with the minimum wage:


----------



## Jonesy55

Best price locally is now up to £1.327 / €1.58 per litre, $8.00 per US gallon for regular 95....

So my 60-litre tank now costs £80 / €95 / $127 to fill up


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Strange fuel prices. Euro 95 is about 10 cents lower than the national (motorway) average, and so is Diesel, but Euro 98 is higher than the motorway average. I bet nobody comes here to tank Euro 98.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

FM 2258 said:


> **** it's a damn good thing I decided to get a 2004 Nissan Sentra last year for $5000 (91,000 miles). I was driving a gas guzzling 1994 piece of shit Toyota 4-runner before that and even had someone steal fuel out of the tank early 2011.
> 
> Fuel is $3.55/gal at my local gas station today. About $37 to fill up. I'm still surprised at the amount of big trucks and SUV's I see on the roads today.


Americans will always drive big cars, I think its just the way it is. I remember we sold our Ford Expedition in 2008 when the prices were higher than they are now. What sucks is the availability of fuel efficient cars to young people and those with less money. Until the past few years most fuel efficient cars were not so great, always came with few features, cheap interiors, and roll up windows lol. 



> btw, Cecilia Vega = hot.


I agree!


----------



## Tinpusher

This is what will f**k us up ladies and gentlemen! Every single time the economy looks like it is improving, some speculators decide to slap another $10 on the price of a barrel of crude! 

This pushes inflation up, the cost of goods, cuts business profits and takes any extra money people may have had in their pockets and puts it straight into the fuel tank. Hence people don't feel any better, business doesn't feel it can invest and create jobs, and the value of money decreases; making everybody feel shit and poor again.

Since the economy is simply a confidence game, if people feel poor then they won't spend which keeps the economy bumbling along in a stagnant state.

Only good thing could be, governments of the world may resent paying for oil and invest heavily in Fusion and cleaner fission in order to power the electric transport revolution.


----------



## Trilesy

Xusein said:


> I thought the whole cash/credit price difference was a CT thing because it's not really common in neighboring states. I usually use cash...not only for the discounts but I don't like leaving a paper trail. Usually Mobils here don't have a difference in price but they tend to be most expensive, along with Shell.


I don't think we have this in Ohio yet. I usually use BP, Speedway or Shell gas stations and never had to deal with cash vs. credit/debit situations. 

It's $3.77 in Cincinnati today for Regular Unleaded.


----------



## Le Clerk

Price of regular gasoline in Europe:










www.gandul.info *Harta preturilor la benzina in 2012. Cu cât s-a scumpit benzina in România în primele doua luni ale anului*


----------



## woutero

Interesting map! Lots of differences. 

Also a really bad map with Montenegro missing, Crete mistaken for Cyprus and Corsica, Sardegna and Sicilia as non EU territory.


----------



## g.spinoza

Benzin in Italy is running fast towards 2€/l. In many stations in Central Italy it already reached 1.93€/l.


----------



## BigMike90

g.spinoza said:


> Benzin in Italy is running fast towards 2€/l. In many stations in Central Italy it already reached 1.93€/l.


thats horrible..... driving a car in Italy is almost too expensive as it seems.


----------



## g.spinoza

It is. I'm driving much less now than last year when I lived in Germany.


----------



## Satyricon84

BigMike90 said:


> thats horrible..... driving a car in Italy is almost too expensive as it seems.


Right yesterday I spent 600 € for the insurance (6 months covered base covered) + 65 € of bi-annual technical inspection. I still have to spend 230 € for the annual tax within the end of the month. Gasoline costs 1,7 €/l and highways are tolled. To drive a car in Italy is not expansive, it's a hell!!!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Toll roads should theoretically mean lower taxes in other areas because the government does not have the burden of constructing, maintaining and expanding motorways, unfortunately this is only rarely the case.


----------



## Satyricon84

ChrisZwolle said:


> Toll roads should theoretically mean lower taxes in other areas because the government does not have the burden of constructing, maintaining and expanding motorways, unfortunately this is only rarely the case.


Yes it should... and a private owner of a toll road wants also to get a profit from it, not do a charity work. In Italy the annual increase of the toll is not justified by the work that owners do on it (for example the section Torino-Milano increased of 19% in 2011)


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ You know that in in Italy taxes on fuel are meant to finance the Abyssinian war of 1935 and the Vajont dam disaster of 1963. This fact is the proof that Italy is the most absurd and incomprehensible place in Europe...


----------



## Satyricon84

g.spinoza said:


> ^^ You know that in in Italy taxes on fuel are meant to finance the Abyssinian war of 1935 and the Vajont dam disaster of 1963. This fact is the meaning that Italy is the most absurd and incomprehensible place in Europe...


...and the Florence flood, the Liban mission and many others hno: All taxes that had to be temporary but that instead nobody deleted....


----------



## ptscout

Satyricon84 said:


> Yes it should... and a private owner of a toll road wants also to get a profit from it, not do a charity work. In Italy the annual increase of the toll is not justified by the work that owners do on it (for example the section Torino-Milano increased of 19% in 2011)


From 11.20 to 13.10? Thats really expensive with now 10ct per km for that Terrain.

But only less than 100km are really tolled http://g.co/maps/fkj8f


----------



## Fabri88

Some minutes ago in Wülfrath, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Deutschland!


----------



## Fabri88

Prices in Italy in 2008...ah, good old times...hno:hno:hno:

http://maps.google.it/maps?hl=it&ll...=RtOCQMQe10X2qJGMtGebfQ&cbp=12,169.59,,2,-1.1


----------



## Zagor666

I found a picture from 2003 - seems like from another planet
Diesel 84,9
Super 104,9


----------



## johnnyboy55

Let's have a hope that price's in this year or max next, will fall down on the level that thet were some 2-3 years ago or 2009 when in Poland e-95 cost 0.80€ and LPG 0.40 € :nocrook:


----------



## Angelos

Nafplio,Greece 

Euro 95 : Cheapest gas station 1.74, most expensive 1.80


----------



## ptscout

cinxxx said:


> Diesel was 1.48 at Jet and 1.55 at Shell.


Ingolstadt has no high afternoon-discounts (only around 5ct). I think there are too many vehicles and not enough competition.


----------



## Palance

Netherlands, 1 week ago


----------



## ChrisZwolle

bogdymol said:


> Is there any country where fuel price is more expensive than this? How about (...) or Japan?


I can't find any current fuel prices in Japan. Based on their previous records in 2008 I assume gasoline will do about 180 yen in Japan. Which is € 1.65 per liter.


----------



## g.spinoza

Gasoline reached today, for the first time, 2€/l in Italy. One single pump on A14 motorway:
http://www.corriere.it/economia/12_...ro_6f779ede-6f3f-11e1-8ee0-fb515f823613.shtml









But it's just the beginning...


----------



## Surel

g.spinoza said:


> Gasoline reached today, for the first time, 2€/l in Italy. One single pump on A14 motorway:
> http://www.corriere.it/economia/12_...ro_6f779ede-6f3f-11e1-8ee0-fb515f823613.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's just the beginning...


Well Italy imported 8 % of its oil imports from Iran... (edit: indeed I found some other sources citing Italy imports more then 15 % of its crude oil imports from Iran) Those are now gone. Eu as a whole imports 85 % of its crude oil consumption. 5 % of the EU oil consumption comes from Iran...

Instead of 5 % increase in the oil supply amount that would be needed thus EU gets 5 % decrease in the oil supply these months.

And these data are outdated, I think that today it is more adverse for the EU then the data would suggest. (edit, new data here http://ec.europa.eu/energy/observatory/oil/import_export_en.htm, Iran imports to EU27 last year 4,5 % of total imports).


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ Everything is simpler. In Italy there is no competition. Price of oil goes up? Price of gasoline gose up. Price of oil drops? Gasoline goes up anyway. The trick is that we are heavily dependent on cars and motorvehicles because we have no alternatives (trains are terrible) so gas companies can raise prices at their will.


----------



## Surel

g.spinoza said:


> ^^ Everything is simpler. In Italy there is no competition. Price of oil goes up? Price of gasoline gose up. Price of oil drops? Gasoline goes up anyway. The trick is that we are heavily dependent on cars and motorvehicles because we have no alternatives (trains are terrible) so gas companies can raise prices at their will.


Is there really no competition between the companies that are delivering gasoline and diesel??? :O. Did they form a cartel? Well then you should inform and use the office that oversees the free trade in Italy, or the EU commision. 

Trains have really nothing to do with gasoline price.

Just to make it more illustrative (the answer to the trains). Trains can be powered either by diesel, or electricity. 80 % of electrictity in Italy is produced with fossile fuels, some 60 % then with gas and oil. 
pdf http://www.iea.org/stats/pdf_graphs/ITELEC.pdf

picture(too big to direct link here) http://www.geni.org/globalenergy/library/energy-issues/italy/graphics/ITELEC.jpg


----------



## g.spinoza

Surel said:


> Is there really no competition between the compenies that are delivering gasoline and diesel??? :O. Did they form a cartel? Well then you should inform and use the office that oversees the free trade in Italy, or the EU commision.


Everybody knows that, I'm not a Roberto Saviano who tells things that normal people don't know. Besides, what's the point? Trading commissions do nothing. All politicians have interests in oil trading, or have friends who do. They have no interest in free market.



> Trains have really nothing to do with gasoline price.


Well, if prices of gasoline go up, more people leave the car home and use trains. That article I linked stated that gasoline sales went down by 10%. So 10% of km made by car before, now are made with other means: foot, bicycles, but trains also. So indirectly, prices of gasoline have to do with trains.


----------



## Surel

g.spinoza said:


> Everybody knows that, I'm not a Roberto Saviano who tells things that normal people don't know. Besides, what's the point? Trading commissions do nothing. All politicians have interests in oil trading, or have friends who do. They have no interest in free market.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if prices of gasoline go up, more people leave the car home and use trains. That article I linked stated that gasoline sales went down by 10%. So 10% of km made by car before, now are made with other means: foot, bicycles, but trains also. So indirectly, prices of gasoline have to do with trains.





You said that the trains form competition to the cars and that that would drive the price of gasoline lower. And I tell you that that any such influence would be marginal, because of many reasons. One of them is that in Italy the electricity production depends on the same costs factors as gasoline production.

We agree that the oil companies want to make a profit, and with them whoever is connected. Thus for them should hold.
(price*sales(after price increase)-costs)">"(price*sales(before price increase)-costs)

When there is a competition, then the price increase is inniciated only by the increase in the costs.

If there indeed is a cartel then the problem is solvable and will not last long.


----------



## g.spinoza

Surel said:


> You said that the trains form competition to the cars and that that would drive the price of gasoline lower.


I never said that, read carefully. I said that price of gasoline, in Italy, NEVER goes down. And I said that people should leave the car home, due to price increases, but most don't because in Italy there aren't real alternatives to cars. Our trains suck, there are no bike paths in the cities.




> We agree that the oil companies want to make a profit, and with them whoever is connected. Thus for them should hold.
> (price*sales(after price increase)-costs)>(price*sales(before price increase)-costs)
> 
> When there is a competition, then the price increase is inniciated only by the increase in the costs.
> 
> If there indeed is a cartel then the problam is solvable and will not last long.


I don't think you know how Italy works.
Cartels in Italy last since WW2, probably. When a company raise prices, all other do, and you have to pay because there aren't alternatives. 
Nobody has interests in abolishing cartels. Only us, but we have no power.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Current record fuel prices in Italy, coupled with high unemployment and relatively low net wages are likely the main cause of the decrease in fuel sales. People refrained non-vital driving like recreational driving, visiting relatives, etcetera. 

On the other hand, January + February are always the months with the lowest traffic volumes. I'm not sure to what that 10% decrease is compared. If it's compared to say, October or November, it's a completely natural decrease.

Fuel prices in Italy appear to be much higher than they should. I think the Iran issue may be of influence, but apart from that, € 2+ fuel is really too high compared to other western European countries. Just a few months ago (before the fuel duty in Italy increased), fuel prices in Italy were about 10 cents lower than in the Netherlands and now they're suddenly more than 15 cents higher? I don't think the fuel duty increase was 25 or more cents, was it?


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ Tax increase was 8 cents (gasoline) and 11 cents (diesel). Plus, VAT was risen from 20% to 21% (and in Italy VAT applies also to fuel duty). So maybe the net increase was near 15 cents.


----------



## Surel

Well you have also Libya imports. I could not find the numbers but it wouldnt be suprise if they were half the prewar numbers. Then every margin decrease counts because you have limited options to take it elswhere. ANd thats the whole point of the oil game.

That VAT would add to it another 2 cents.


----------



## Jonesy55

Current best price for Euro 95 here in Shrewsbury, UK

£1.337/€1.608 per litre

$8.03 per US gallon.


----------



## Fabri88

By the way, in Italy prices are now mostly affected region by region. Every region put an additional tax on the fuel and now Lombardy and Veneto are the only regions in which you can find fuel for less than 1,8 €/l (at self-service, if you are served the price rise up over 1,85 €/l).

Prices on motorways are higher than in towns, that filling station lies in Marche, so central Italy.


----------



## Fabri88

g.spinoza said:


> ^^ Tax increase was 8 cents (gasoline) and 11 cents (diesel). Plus, VAT was risen from 20% to 21% (and in Italy VAT applies also to fuel duty). So maybe the net increase was near 15 cents.


Exactly!

They passed the law overnight and then we woke up the morning of 17th December finding prices higher than 1,7 €/l!

By the way, there's an Italian website about fuel prices: http://www.prezzibenzina.it/

The average for Super Unleaded 95 is today 1,861 €/l. The average for Diesel is 1,772 €/l.


----------



## Stifler

Situation in Italy is awful. I am considering buying a car but with the current prices I would only use it in the weekends.

Today I filled the tank in Spain and I was so happy to pay €1.48 for Euro95, even if prices also skyrocketed here.

Currently in my hometown (prices are similar to Spanish averages):
Euro95 €1.47-1.49
Diesel €1.39-1.41

Cheapest in the region:
Euro95 €1.43
Diesel €1.35


----------



## ChrisZwolle

"competition" in the Netherlands. All major oil companies have the exact same national average.


----------



## Surel

For competition is more important the margin they have.


----------



## cinxxx

This is just another proof how brain washed/ignorant most people are, and how easy they can be misguided by politician propaganda.


----------



## Mr_Dru

In my town Hoofddorp, near Amsterdam.










It's crazy! If it going to increase to 2 euro per liter in the future, I'm thinking to sell my car.


----------



## ptscout

I took the 1.439 offer at a unmanned station. Brent is better this week (from 95 to 92€), so i think ~1.40 is possible. Normal Price is 1.549.


----------



## Chilio

Meanwhile in Bulgaria

Diesel at €1.37-1.39
Euro 95 at €1.34-1.36

P.S. high fuel prices make me drive this instead of my car...


----------



## Vienna21

An alltime high at my local Jet gas station.

Euro 95: 1.50
Diesel: 1,47


----------



## the_Aristocrat

Mr_Dru said:


> It's crazy! If it going to increase to 2 euro per liter in the future, I'm thinking to sell my car.


I'm also a lot in the Netherlands, so we face roughly the same fuel prices. But you know what the weird thing is, being a fairly young person (mid-twenties) the current fuel prices do not feel "high" to me, it feels like a normal price level for me. Back in 2009, when the fuel prices were around €1,20 for petrol and €0,99, in turn the prices felt really low instead of normal. And yes, I have to pay for my own fuel, not my employer.

And this difference in perception is interesting, I'm rather flabbergasted when I see how cheap fuel was back in the 90's, when you calculate it to euro-prices. 

But still I'm happy to see such a fuel consumption on my twice-weekly early morning run to work:


----------



## Chilio

when I started driving in the mid-90ies petrol in Bulgaria (then the equivalent of Euro 91/92) was at 0.66-0.69 BGN, which is about €0.35! Still living standard and salaries were also too much lower, so back then I installed a LPG-system to my car (a 1980 Lada 2101) to use gas instead of petrol at a price of 0.35-0.38 BGN, or some 0.16-0.19 euro per liter


----------



## christos-greece

In Greece fuel prices are now almost 2 euros (minimum price 1,93 to be exact)


----------



## Mr_Dru

Since the high fuelprices in NL, I changed my driving habits to save fuel. My maximum speed on the highway (rural areas) is between 100-110 km/h. A couple a years ago I drove 120-140 km/h.


----------



## italystf

Mr_Dru said:


> Since the high fuelprices in NL, I changed my driving habits to save fuel. My maximum speed on the highway (rural areas) is between 100-110 km/h. A couple a years ago I drove 120-140 km/h.


You will also save money avoiding speeding tickets.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Getting a 10 km/h speeding ticket equals a full tank of gas in the Netherlands...


----------



## Bzyq_74

Poland - UpperSilesia (Zabrze) today:

E95 - PLN 5.85 / € 1.41 L
E98 - PLN 6,12 / € 1.47 L
Diesel - PLN 5,71 / € 1.38 L
Diesel Super - PLN 6,05 / € 1.46 L
LPG - PLN 2.83 / € 0.68 L 

exchange rate: 1€ = 4,15 PLN


----------



## kmieciu

Google Street View in Poland, historical prices. Good old days. 

4,99PLN - E95
4,99PLN - Diesel


----------



## Attus

Euro95, Diósd, near to Budapest. 








Last Christmas the prices were under 400 per liter. it's horrible. 
444.9 Ft/l = €1.50/l = $7.50/gal


----------



## cinxxx

On the road, from Wil, Switzerland through Liechtenstein, Feldkirch, Austria towards Ingolstadt, Germany, where is the best way to add gas, Diesel in my case?
http://g.co/maps/6xn3n
Thanks.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Probably Austria. Switzerland has cheaper gasoline, but diesel is more expensive than in Austria if I'm correct.


----------



## g.spinoza

^^ Prices in Austria vary very much from station to station. When I used to travel often between Italy and Germany, on Austrian motorways prices were even higher than in Italy, but in rural roads stations prices could be even 20-25 cents lower.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Forget the Netherlands:


gas price 05-04-2012 by Chriszwolle, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

I'm planning to use motorways only in Germany, in Austria and Switzerland I'm sticking to non tolled roads


----------



## ptscout

@cinxxx
If you take the B16, Donauwoerth could be the cheapest place. 1.419 is possible


----------



## g.spinoza

Italian region Marche canceled a 0.05€ tax on gasoline, introduced last year to finance a series of works to repair the damages made by the unusual bad weather. In Italy some gasoline taxes can be decided on a regional basis, and Marche was the region were final prices due to these regional taxes were higher - 2€/l threshold was reached in some stations inside the region.

http://www.you-ng.it/index.php?opti...egionale-marchigiana-sui-carburanti&Itemid=62


----------



## ptscout

Best price i've seen in Italy yesterday was 1,65€, i used the tax-free zone Samnaun with 1.21€.


----------



## CNGL

Good old times: http://g.co/maps/exzmn.

Today, on a gas station at A-1209, just off E07 through exit 332 in Gurrea de Gállego:
Diesel: €1.362
95 petrol: €1.492 (We are already at €1.50/l!!!)

And in Huesca:
LPG: €0.756
Diesel and 95 petrol prices were €0.006 higher. Really expensive!, but still cheaper than in Italy or Greece.


----------



## pai nosso

*Portugal:*


*Super 95:* 1,789€/l »» 8,90 USD/G

*Super 98:* 1,944€/l »» 9,68 USD/G

*Diesel:* 1,529€/l »» 7,60 USD/G

*LPG:* 0,844€ 


*Portuguese Minimal Wage:* 485€




*P.S.:* 1) in the supermarkets the prices decrease 0,10€/0,11€ per liter;

2) 1 US gallon = 3.78541178 liters;

3) EUR/USD 1,314€


----------



## Substructure

Are you sure about the translation? I remember 2€/l is about $10/G.
$6 per gallon is cheapish, I believe it's around $8 on average.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

pai nosso's currency convertion went the wrong way. 

1.789 * 3.79 = 6.78 L 
6.78 USD to EUR = 5.15, however it should be 6.78 EUR to USD = 8.90


----------



## pai nosso

^^
Thank You ChrisZwolle and Substructure, now i see what was my mistake!!:colgate:


----------



## bd popeye

Right now in Cedar Rapids IA USA gas is ..

$3.58 a gallon for unleaded plus. Which is a 15% ethnol blend in Iowa.

and diesel is..

$3.98 a gallon


----------



## Suburbanist

^^ Good to see they are increasing ethanol blend in gas. They should raise it nationwide to 20% though.


----------



## bd popeye

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ Good to see they are increasing ethanol blend in gas. They should raise it nationwide to 20% though.


When I lived in California Ethanol blends were and still are few and far between..In Iowa it's the preferred choice of fuel. And I can tell you that after a few road trips that the Ethanol blend gets me a little better gas millage.


----------



## Surel

The ethanol shows energy production per 1 unit of energy invested around 1.3 (corn) to 8 (sugar cane). (informative figures).


----------



## CarltonHill

*Metro Manila, Philippines*


*Diesel*
US$ 1.10 - 1.12 per liter

*Gasoline*
US$ 1.33 - 1.35 per liter

^^ maybe cheaper compared to other nations, but we still want to get a price rollback 


http://www.mb.com.ph/articles/356723/fuel-prices


----------



## Fabri88

5 cents more in Italy!

Yuppi! Thank you Monti!

Switzerland I'm coming!!!


----------



## Chilio

Today at Shell stations in Sofia:
Diesel - 2.65 leva = 1,35 euro
Euro95 - 2.70 leva = 1.38 euro

It's been a long time since I last saw higher price of Euro95 compared to diesel. Maybe for years diesel was more expensive.


----------



## Vienna21

In Austria prices tend to increase during holidays (Christmas, Eastern). At the moment eventhough Eastern is over the prices didn't decrease, the opposite happened. Now we have an alltime high with 1,54 for Euro 95.
Therefore the govenment is thinking about a new law, which says gas companies are not allowed to increase fuel prices during that period above the average price of the past 3 weeks.

For everybody who speaks german:
http://diepresse.com/home/wirtschaf...rlehner-prueft-Preiskorridor-fuer-Spritpreise


----------



## csd

Ireland (Dublin area):

Unleaded (95 RON): €1.68 - 1.70 per litre
Diesel: ~ €1.63 per litre

/csd


----------



## AlexisMD

Moldova
95 ~ 1.1 eur per litre
Diesel: ~ €1.06 per litre
LPG ~ €0.57 per litre


----------



## Fabri88

Meanwhile in Beckhausen, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Deutschland...


----------



## Attus

What are average Euro95 prices by motorways in Germany and Austria? Is it possible to fill for 1,55 (Austria) or 1,70 (Germany)?


----------



## Stahlsturm

Attus said:


> What are average Euro95 prices by motorways in Germany and Austria? Is it possible to fill for 1,55 (Austria) or 1,70 (Germany)?


I refilled my car this morning at 1.71 EUR per liter for Super E 5. My car can't handle the E10 that would've been 1.68.. Traditionally (at least in Bavaria) prices on Motorway reststops are 3 to 5 cents higher so you should always refill at an "Autohof" where prices are similar to normal gas stations. Of course, around here prices change 3 times during the day and at a 5 cent range at that. It's complete chaos...


----------



## NordikNerd

Price of fuel in Neustadt, Holstein. I didn't expect this petrol station to be staffed. In Sweden only major petrol stations are staffed, most of them are automatic nowadays.


----------



## bd popeye

For those of you interested here's a map of the US showing the wide variances of fuel prices. The prices,of course, change daily.

http://www.gasbuddy.com/gb_gastemperaturemap.aspx


----------



## Attus

Thank you for the answers


----------



## bd popeye

^^ You are welcome..
Gas prices have really dropped the last two weeks in eastern Iowa. Today unleaded plus 85% ethanol is a cool $3.54 a gallon.. About the lowest in the US.

In contrast when I first moved here in 2004 gas was about $1.54 a gallon. Ahh the good old days!


----------



## IpvNet

UK yesterday : 95: £1.39 @ Tesco/Asda, £[email protected] Sainsburys
BP : £ 1.44
Shell: £1.43
Diesel: Tesco/Asda £1.45
BP: £1.51
Shell: £1.53
It looks like it going up...


----------



## Fabri88

Last saturday I was luck to have filled my car still paying Super Unleaded 95 1,773 €/litre!

I filled 20 € then on next time I will check-out the prices of a unbranded filling station next to Milan Malpensa Airport and make my calculations about my convenience to go to fullfill my tank in the nearby Switzerland.

Then I hope this wintery April stops to s**k and I'll use my bike!


----------



## IpvNet

Fabri, a bit cheaper than UK.


----------



## CNGL

Today in Huesca:
Diesel: €1.348/l
95 petrol: €1.443/l

Finally prices are going down!!!


----------



## Xusein

bd popeye said:


> In contrast when I first moved here in 2004 gas was about $1.54 a gallon. Ahh the good old days!


Back in late 2008-early 2009 when it felt as though the economy was collapsing, it was possible to get gas for $1.60 and I was able to fill up at around $18. 

Now? $4.15 is around the average in my area (Greater Hartford). Haven't seen much of a drop yet.


----------



## AUchamps

So what you're saying is, we need another economic collapse for gas prices to fall? In that case, we should be looking for Greece, Italy, Spain, Portugal, and Ireland to collapse instead of propping them up. Right?


----------



## Xusein

Paradoxically, yes. If those countries collapse along with the Euro's value against the dollar, the price of oil will go down with it due to demand destruction. Throw a slowdown in China and subsequently here too and that will be the straw that breaks the camel's back.

But we would probably not want the world's economy to collapse for obvious reasons. :laugh:

The price of oil is totally inflated BTW, probably by $30-40. Compare it to natural gas which has the same markets and you will see the disconnect.


----------



## Surel

Xusein said:


> Paradoxically, yes. If those countries collapse along with the Euro's value against the dollar, the price of oil will go down with it due to demand destruction. Throw a slowdown in China and subsequently here too and that will be the straw that breaks the camel's back.
> 
> But we would probably not want the world's economy to collapse for obvious reasons. :laugh:
> 
> The price of oil is totally inflated BTW, probably by $30-40. Compare it to natural gas which has the same markets and you will see the disconnect.


If the Eurozone economies implode, and the euro devaluate, the oil price in euro can be still the same, since the oil prices are denominated in dollars....depends on actuall situation.

The price of oil and natural gas may disconnect, the reserves and mining of these two resources is also quite disconnected. Nowhere is written that the ratio oil/gas price has to stay the same forever.

above that I dont expect BRIC economies to enter recession any time soon. And also African economies are on the steady rise trajectory.... More then enough to step in the gap in demand on the EU or US side.


----------



## Zagor666

Your fuel prices ... makes me sick :bash: Driving a motorcycle or driving anything in your free time has become a very expensive hobby :guns1:


----------



## bd popeye

Zagor666 said:


> Your fuel prices ... makes me sick :bash: Driving a motorcycle or driving anything in your free time has become a very expensive hobby :guns1:


Who's prices? Can you be more specific please?

Yesterday I filled up my Camry and gas was still $3.54 a gallon for unleaded plus which is 15% ethanol. I think I spent about $24 USD. We never let our tank get below half full. Yesterday it was about 1/3 empty.

In a couple of weeks I think we will have a road trip to Cincinnati..a trip of about 500 miles one way. Should cost me about $100 USD for gas.


----------



## ptscout

bd popeye said:


> Who's prices? Can you be more specific please?
> 
> Yesterday I filled up my Camry and gas was still $3.54 a gallon for unleaded plus which is 15% ethanol. I think I spent about $24 USD. We never let our tank get below half full. Yesterday it was about 1/3 empty.
> 
> In a couple of weeks I think we will have a road trip to Cincinnati..a trip of about 500 miles one way. Should cost me about $100 USD for gas.


Then i could keep up with a possible consumption of around 3,4l and currently 1.42€ per liter Diesel. But i think for 100$ your speed a bit higher than 55mph.


----------



## bd popeye

ptscout said:


> Then i could keep up with a possible consumption of around 3,4l and currently 1.42€ per liter Diesel. But i think for 100$ your speed a bit higher than 55mph.


Ahh.. I usally go about 70-MPH. We get about 31mpg on the open road.


----------



## bd popeye

Can't make it to Cincinnati..but I can tell you that fuel prices are down to ..

$3.49 a gallon for the 15% Ethanol blend gas in Cedar Rapids.


----------



## cinxxx

In Ingolstadt when arriving, Diesel was 1.54 €/L, I tanked before that, before entering the A94 near Forstinning, at a SIT-Station, with 1.42 €/L. That's quite a difference. In Munich I also saw prices were lower than Ingolstadt.


----------



## CNGL

Some taxes over gas here are decided on a regional basis, and now in Balearic isles and in Castile-La Mancha gas prices are more expensive now because of that! :bash:. Here in Aragon they don't apply some taxes they have in other comunities, so gas prices are among the cheapest in mainland Spain.

Funnily enough, while 95 petrol has went down, diesel is now more expensive:
Diesel: €1.354/l
95 petrol: €1.421/l


----------



## CNGL

What is ocurring with gas prices here in Huesca is something :crazy:: While petrol goes down, diesel goes up:
Diesel: €1.360/l
95 petrol: €1.411/l


----------



## Substructure

World prices by country: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gas_price#Typical_gasoline_prices_around_the_world

When $8 or $9USD /Gallon is the norm here in Europe, I can't believe how incredibly cheap gas is in the US hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I doubt if Americans are really spending less per mile than Europeans. Many European countries have either a large diesel or LPG fleet and cars are generally more fuel efficient.


----------



## myosh_tino

Just read in the local newspaper that a couple of refineries are shutdown for maintenance in the San Francisco Bay Area. That explains the $0.15/gal jump in gas prices over the last couple of days. A local Chevron station went from $4.119 to $4.259 over a 48-hour span. :down:


----------



## Fabri88

Substructure said:


> World prices by country: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gas_price#Typical_gasoline_prices_around_the_world
> 
> When $8 or $9USD /Gallon is the norm here in Europe, I can't believe how incredibly cheap gas is in the US hno:


Give us time and we'll be World Champions!!!hno:hno:hno:


----------



## bd popeye

Substructure said:


> World prices by country: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gas_price#Typical_gasoline_prices_around_the_world
> 
> When $8 or $9USD /Gallon is the norm here in Europe, I can't believe how incredibly cheap gas is in the US hno:


That's how we roll.. By the way here in Cedar Rapids IA Middle America gas dropped down to $3.44 a gallon today.


----------



## Trilesy

Substructure said:


> World prices by country: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gas_price#Typical_gasoline_prices_around_the_world
> 
> When $8 or $9USD /Gallon is the norm here in Europe, I can't believe how incredibly cheap gas is in the US hno:


This doesn't make sense to me either (although car is the primary means of transportation in the U.S.), but if gas prices went up to $8/gal, believe me, there would be a nationwide riot here 'cause not many people realize how much more expensive gas is in other countries.


----------



## Fabri88

Trilesy said:


> This doesn't make sense to me either (although car is the primary means of transportation in the U.S.), but if gas prices went up to $8/gal, believe me, there would be a nationwide riot here 'cause not many people realize how much more expensive gas is in other countries.


No riots! If fuel in the USA would raise up to 8$/gal then car manufacturers must work on fuel efficiency.

A 3000cc car is rare to see in Europe, in the US it is the average displacement, isn't it?


----------



## bd popeye

Fabri88 said:


> A 3000cc car is rare to see in Europe, in the US it is the average displacement, isn't it?


My car has a 2.4 liter engine (2400 cc)


----------



## Trilesy

Fabri88 said:


> No riots! If fuel in the USA would raise up to 8$/gal then car manufacturers must work on fuel efficiency.
> 
> A 3000cc car is rare to see in Europe, in the US it is the average displacement, isn't it?


Since gas went up to $4/gal in 2008 a lot more people started considering buying fuel efficient cars in the U.S. and manufacturers are working in that direction very aggressively. They started bringing small cars like Ford Fiesta, Kia Rio, Hyundai Accent to the U.S. market which would be very hard to justify just a couple of years ago. And of course you have lots of Hybrids around too. 

I have a 2.4 liter car which is still probably the most common engine for a mid-size sedan. Despite higher gas prices many Americans still prefer large trucks and SUVs.


----------



## Occit

Your fuel prices...?

... still free here


----------



## ptscout

cinxxx said:


> In Ingolstadt when arriving, Diesel was 1.54 €/L, I tanked before that, before entering the A94 near Forstinning, at a SIT-Station, with 1.42 €/L. That's quite a difference. In Munich I also saw prices were lower than Ingolstadt.


More cars and less competition makes the difference in the afternoon. The night/monring-price is meanwhile around 1.51 and the best offer 1.379.


----------



## bd popeye

Fabri88 said:


> A 3000cc car is rare to see in Europe, in the US it is the average displacement, isn't it?


As recently as 2010 56% of the private vehicles sold in the USA were pick-up trucks, SUVs and mini-vans. That's how we roll in the US..

http://articles.boston.com/2010-11-05/cars/29305509_1_truck-sales-vehicle-sales-gas-prices



> DETROIT — Trucks outsold cars by the highest margin in nearly five years in October, a small sign that the economy may be starting to improve.
> 
> These trucks aren’t the tractor-trailers that haul freight. They were vehicles such as pickups, SUVs, minivans, and smaller SUVs, which made up 54 percent of all US vehicle sales according to industry tracker J.D. Power and Associates, while cars made up 46 percent of the market. That’s the biggest margin of difference between the two categories since December 2005, when trucks accounted for 56 percent of sales.


----------



## Bzyq_74

Poland - UpperSilesia (Zabrze) Lukoil - today:

E95 - PLN 5.86 / € 1.39 L
E98 - PLN 6,10 / € 1.45 L
Diesel - PLN 5,71 / € 1.36 L
Diesel Super - PLN 6,02 / € 1.43 L
LPG - PLN 2.79 / € 0.66 L 

exchange rate: 1€ = 4,20 PLN


----------



## Fabri88

Trilesy said:


> Since gas went up to $4/gal in 2008 a lot more people started considering buying fuel efficient cars in the U.S. *and manufacturers are working in that direction very aggressively*. They started bringing small cars like Ford Fiesta, Kia Rio, Hyundai Accent to the U.S. market which would be very hard to justify just a couple of years ago. And of course you have lots of Hybrids around too.
> 
> I have a 2.4 liter car which is still probably the most common engine for a mid-size sedan. Despite higher gas prices many Americans still prefer large trucks and SUVs.


Good Thing! (that was also the jingle of Chevrolet Eco Logic engine's commercial in Italy)

By the way the average engine in Italy is the 1.4 liters! And this is also throughout Europe. Only in Germany engines usually have an higher displacement but this is due to their speed limit free highways!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Most European cars have a 1.2 - 1.8 L engine, 2.0 - 2.5 L for more luxury family cars. 3.0 L and more is quite rare, and is usually found in large SUV's and pickup trucks. 

American pickup trucks are not uncommon in the Netherlands, but they usually run on LPG (€ 0,70 per liter) instead of gasoline (€ 1,80 per liter). And they have space for a large LPG tank, some can tank as much as 150 - 200 liters.


----------



## cinxxx

I have an 1.9 TDI engine


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I once test driven two vans; one with a 2002 1.9 diesel engine (no turbo) and a 2004 1.5 dci turbo diesel. The 1.5 engine was much faster and more quiet as well.


----------



## g.spinoza

Prices seem a little lower in Italy... it's not so unusual to see Diesel sold below 1.7€/l, compared to a few weeks ago.


----------



## Fabri88

g.spinoza said:


> Prices seem a little lower in Italy... it's not so unusual to see Diesel sold below 1.7€/l, compared to a few weeks ago.


Althought the Italian prices I never filled my car (Euro 95) paying more than 1,8 €/l!


----------



## cinxxx

ChrisZwolle said:


> I once test driven two vans; one with a 2002 1.9 diesel engine (no turbo) and a 2004 1.5 dci turbo diesel. The 1.5 engine was much faster and more quiet as well.


Could be, I think I made a good choice for 4300€.
It's a 2000 1.9TDI 116HP Audi A4, 193000km, 18900 when bought, 3 months ago. 
It's not the quietest of them all, but it's fuel consumption is good (with a full 62L tank can drive ~1000km), and acceleration and speed I would say too, and not to forget, really spacious .


----------



## g.spinoza

Fabri88 said:


> Althought the Italian prices I never filled my car (Euro 95) paying more than 1,8 €/l!


It depends on the Region you're in. Now I'm in Marche, where fuel is most expensive due to regional taxes, and I find diesel sold at 1.65 €/l, while some weeks ago it was very difficult to find it at that price (only some unbranded stations).


----------



## CNGL

And I remember prices there got up to... €2.00/l!!! That is crazy expensive!

But here they only peaked at €1.50/l. Yesterday in Huesca:
Diesel: €1.346/l
95 petrol: €1.395/l
LPG: I will post its price when it changes again.

So prices are going down on all kinds of gas.


----------



## Fabri88

Today prices in Italy went down by 2 cents!

WOOHOO! Great news!:nocrook:hno:hno:

Petrol companies said that there are the conditions to "cut the price by 8 cents". 2 are already gone, now we're waiting the other 6!

But the real trouble remains the SuperMario's robbery that occurred last December adding an 8,2 €cents excise.


----------



## häggblom

Highest fuelprice in Sweden so far:

95 petrol: €1.80/liter or 8.90$/gallon

But this was in March, have gone down a bit since then, thank God!


----------



## Fabri88

Italian government is thinking about pushing out excises from the tax base.

Now I want to know if this is only for the new excises or it's for all excises.

Excises in Italy are 0,3938 €/litre. Adding VAT they raise up to 0,4765 €/litre.

If parliament will approve this law then prices will be cut by 0,0827 €!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Weird, your excise is € 0,39 but your total price is similar or higher than the Netherlands. The Dutch excise on gasoline is € 0,73 per liter (that's more than what Americans pay overall). 19% VAT (2013: 21%) will levied on top of that.


----------



## Surel

ChrisZwolle said:


> Weird, your excise is € 0,39 but your total price is similar or higher than the Netherlands. The Dutch excise on gasoline is € 0,73 per liter (that's more than what Americans pay overall). 19% VAT (2013: 21%) will levied on top of that.


Its much easier to get the oil into the Netherlands than to Italy, we already discussed that, and also the monopoly situation there.


----------



## g.spinoza

ChrisZwolle said:


> Weird, your excise is € 0,39 but your total price is similar or higher than the Netherlands. The Dutch excise on gasoline is € 0,73 per liter (that's more than what Americans pay overall). 19% VAT (2013: 21%) will levied on top of that.


We also have a tax called "tax on fuel production" which is 0,70€/l for gasoline and 0,59€/l for diese.


----------



## Surel

^^
Is the total tax (withoug VAT) 1,09 then? My theory would fail then...


----------



## g.spinoza

Surel said:


> ^^
> Is the total tax (withoug VAT) 1,09 then? My theory would fail then...


Yes. Add VAT (0.25€/l) and you have the formula for a legalized robbery.


----------



## Fabri88

Surel said:


> Its much easier to get the oil into the Netherlands than to Italy, we already discussed that, and also the monopoly situation there.


This is the excuse (not excise) oil companies and politicians told us about the unjustified high prices.

What the heck? On some roads there are 4/5 filling stations in one kilometer! There is no difficulty about purchasing fuel but the price!

And mind the fact that there isn't any monopoly here.

Italian oil and gas companies that have filling stations are:

• ENI (former AGIP)
• API (previouly operating also with its own brand and now operating as IP)
• ERG (merged with French Total)

Then we have some foreign companies:

• Esso
• Shell
• Q8
• OMV (only in Südtirol and in Friuli)

Once upon a time there was also BP!


----------



## Chilio

Fabri88 said:


> This is the excuse (not excise) oil companies and politicians told us about the unjustified high prices.
> 
> What the heck? On some roads there are 4/5 filling stations in one kilometer! There is no difficulty about purchasing fuel but the price!
> ...


Do they pump the petrol out of the land with oil wells just behind the filling stations and have refineries there too? :nuts:
If not so, then you should realize that cost for getting petrol to these stations isn't really related to their numbers and positions, but to the distance from the refinery and the country of origin of the petrol.


----------



## Fabri88

Chilio said:


> Do they pump the petrol out of the land with oil wells just behind the filling stations and have refineries there too? :nuts:
> If not so, then you should realize that cost for getting petrol to these stations isn't really related to their numbers and positions, but to the distance from the refinery and the country of origin of the petrol.


For sure. Talking about refineries, ENI, the main Italian oil company, has just closed two refineries: Gela (Sicily) and Porto Marghera (Veneto).hno:

I don't know why (and so I ask to Spinoza if he knows the motive about that).

By the way, here you are the list of Italian oil refineries: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_oil_refineries#Italy

As you can see, in the north (120.248 sqkm) there are 6 oil refineries still running. So one refiney every 20,041 sqkm!

In Spain there are 9 refineries throughout the kingdom ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_oil_refineries#Spain ). Its extension is 504.030 sqkm so there is a refinery every 56.003 sqkm, but fuel is really cheap!

The reality is that if you have 0,3938 €/litre in excises (that with a 21% VAT raise up to 0,4765 €) and a 0,70 €/litre tax, you can easily see that for every litre of Euro 95 that you purchase in Italy, 1,1765 € are burnt only for taxes!

Then you must add the value of the crude oil (sometimes more than 100$ per barrel), you must mind the fact that €uro is weakened in comparison to the US$, you must add refinery costs, transportation costs and, obviously, workers wages!

The real matter in Italy is the extremely high fiscal pressure!


----------



## CNGL

Prices are still going down here...

Diesel: €1.316/l
95 petrol: €1.375/l

And this is on a major company: Repsol. We have one of the cheapest gas in mainland Spain.


----------



## johnnyboy55

CNGL said:


> Prices are still going down here...
> 
> Diesel: €1.316/l
> 95 petrol: €1.375/l
> 
> And this is on a major company: Repsol. We have one of the cheapest gas in mainland Spain.


And how about LPG?


----------



## Angelos

Prices have radically gone down.

Euro 95 : 1.67 from 1.80 which was about a month ago.

Diesel : 1.48


----------



## Jonesy55

Interesting, I haven't noticed if prices here are down much as I haven't filled up for a few weeks. I'll take a look tomorrow.


----------



## johnnyboy55

Price in Slovenia:

Euro 95: 1,435 €/l
Disel : 1,32 €/l
LPG : 0,798 €/l

source :http://www.petrol.si/


----------



## bd popeye

I was just reading that in my former city of San Diego CA gas has jumped up .13 cents a gallon in the last week. The average price there is $4.35 USD a gallon.

Here in Cedar Rapids IA gas is $3.41 a gallon for super unleaded which is a 15% Ethanol blend. What a difference.


----------



## Jonesy55

Jonesy55 said:


> Interesting, I haven't noticed if prices here are down much as I haven't filled up for a few weeks. I'll take a look tomorrow.


I checked, it is down by a couple of pence but not massively, currently Euro 95 is £1.347 (EUR 1.68) per litre, $8.19 per US gallon.


----------



## Attus

4 recent days, all Euro 95, prices per liter

Austria, motorway: €1.67
Germany, motorway: €1.67
Germany, Flensburg city: €1.68
Germany, autohof: €1.68
Germany, motorway: €1.69
Hungary, motorway: 445 Ft (€1.52)
Hungary, Budapest city: 426 Ft (€1.45)


----------



## Fabri88

Jonesy55 said:


> I checked, it is down by a couple of pence but not massively, currently Euro 95 is £1.347 (EUR 1.68) per litre, $8.19 per US gallon.


Last month between 23rd and 26th I found 142p in London!


----------



## Jonesy55

London, especially near the centre tends to be more expensive than normal I think, as do motorway services and the most remote parts of the country like Northern Scotland or West Wales.

I just go to the supermarkets which are usually the cheapest places, no point paying more than I need to!


----------



## cinxxx

What gas station would you recommend somewhere on this route?
http://g.co/maps/8uapw

I'm guessing prices should be better than in Hungary, but if not, then also including this route http://g.co/maps/vcdcn

Is Diesel cheaper/better quality in Hungary than Romania now?


----------



## g.spinoza

Diesel price at 1.399 in Innsbruck last Saturday. Thinking that in the Austrian countryside it would be cheaper, I waited... and ended up refilling at 1.429 in Scharnitz


----------



## tosic

Find it amazing how fuel prices go up very quickly but come down very slowly... anyone would think fuel companies are trying to make more profit 

anyway petrol around mine (south england) is around 136.9p/liter and 143.9p/liter for diesel. But there will be a 2p drop in the next couple of days by all major suppliers.


----------



## Xusein

tosic said:


> Find it amazing how fuel prices go up very quickly but come down very slowly... anyone would think fuel companies are trying to make more profit


Yeah...it's so convenient. 

Prices are falling here though. I paid $3.85/gal the other day, hadn't paid a price that low since at least February. Down from around $4.20/gal in the area a month ago (although thanks to my cheapskate-ness, the highest I paid this year so far was only $4.05).


----------



## tosic

petrol falling to under £1.30 now in the UK and diesel down to around £1.34 in sainsburys.


----------



## Bzyq_74

Poland - UpperSilesia (Zabrze) Lukoil - today:

E95 - PLN 5.82 / € 1.34 L
E98 - PLN 6,02 / € 1.38 L
Diesel - PLN 5,71 / € 1.31 L
Diesel Super - PLN 5,97 / € 1.37 L
LPG - PLN 2.82 / € 0.65 L 

exchange rate: 1€ = 4,35 PLN


----------



## Jonesy55

Jonesy55 said:


> I checked, it is down by a couple of pence but not massively, currently Euro 95 is £1.347 (EUR 1.68) per litre, $8.19 per US gallon.


Now down to £1.327 locally (EUR 1.64) per litre, $7.97 per US gallon.

Price is down £0.06 (EUR 0.075) per litre, $0.36 per US gallon in a month from the peak.


----------



## Attus

Prices in Hungary decreased by 25 forint (~ 8 cents) in two weeks. Average price of Euro95 is now 425 forint (€1.42).


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

Azerbaijan, prices per liter:

AI-95 - $0.76 (€0.60)
AI-92 - $0.70 (€0.55)
L-62 Diesel - $0.57 (€0.45)


----------



## bogdymol

Azer_Akhundov said:


> Azerbaijan, prices per liter:
> 
> AI-95 - $0.76 (€0.60)
> AI-92 - $0.70 (€0.55)
> L-62 Diesel - $0.57 (€0.45)


Admit it! You posted this just to annoy us!


----------



## Bobek_Azbest

^^ Now we only need someone from Venezuela to cheer us up even more. 

Here's a chart a made a few weeks ago:


----------



## Azer_Akhundov

bogdymol said:


> Admit it! You posted this just to annoy us!


LOL :lol:


----------



## ducus

Substructure said:


> World prices by country: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gas_price#Typical_gasoline_prices_around_the_world
> 
> When $8 or $9USD /Gallon is the norm here in Europe, I can't believe how incredibly cheap gas is in the US hno:


That's because they don't have excise prices neither VAT tax. Not to speak about refining price, transport price and others who might be cheaper in the US.
But hey, there are others that are paying more than us europeans, such as the Turkey.
LPG price, Tuzla, Romania: 3,19 lei (0,71€)


----------



## g.spinoza

Veneto region in Italy has relatively low prices with respect to other regions in Italy. Yesterday in Venice, at the gas station at the end of Ponte della Libertà, I saw diesel at 1.609€/l (where in the rest of Italy prices are closer to 1.7 than 1.6). Some weeks ago, at a gas station near Legnago on SS434, I even saw 1.599€/l


----------



## italystf

g.spinoza said:


> Veneto region in Italy has relatively low prices with respect to other regions in Italy. Yesterday in Venice, at the gas station at the end of Ponte della Libertà, I saw diesel at 1.609€/l (where in the rest if Italy prices are closer to 1.7 than 1.6). Some weeks ago, at a gas station near Legnago on SS434, I even saw 1.599€/l


Were those Vega branded? They're the cheapest, I always fill the tank there when I'm in Veneto.


----------



## bd popeye

The vast majority of autos in the US are gasoline powered. Very few LP or diesel _autos_..There are some pick up trucks that have diesel engines. Usually Dodges. 



> When $8 or $9USD /Gallon is the norm here in Europe, I can't believe how incredibly cheap gas is in the US


Well this morning in Cedar Rapids Iowa unleaded _plus_ which is a 15% ethanol blend is $3.29 to $3.36 a gallon.

In contrast in my old hometown of San Diego CA _regular_ unleaded is $3.99 to $4.49.

http://www.gasbuddy.com/


----------



## g.spinoza

italystf said:


> Were those Vega branded? They're the cheapest, I always fill the tank there when I'm in Veneto.


Possibly, can't remember.


----------



## bogdymol

Fuel price variation in Romania (click on it for larger version)


benzină = petrol
motorină = diesel
GPL = LPG (gas)

Prices are in Romanian lei.


----------



## g.spinoza

Gasoline prices were raised by the government by 2 cents in order to finance aid and reconstruction for the Italian quake.

Like all other temporary taxes on fuel to finance special events, it will become definitive. Unless we're still fighting in Ethiopia and I was unaware of it...


----------



## Switek

g.spinoza said:


> Gasoline prices were raised by the government by 2 cents in order to finance aid and reconstruction for the Italian quake.
> 
> Like all other temporary taxes on fuel to finance special events, it will become definitive. Unless we're still fighting in Ethiopia and I was unaware of it...



He, he... There's a saying in Poland that there's nothing more permanent than temporary solutions... :lol:


----------



## AUchamps

g.spinoza said:


> Gasoline prices were raised by the government by 2 cents in order to finance aid and reconstruction for the Italian quake.
> 
> Like all other temporary taxes on fuel to finance special events, it will become definitive. Unless we're still fighting in Ethiopia and I was unaware of it...


Well, you guys were the bad guys in Ethiopia(and lost, if I recall).


----------



## g.spinoza

Switek said:


> He, he... There's a saying in Poland that there's nothing more permanent than temporary solutions... :lol:


There's the same saying in Italy 



AUchamps said:


> Well, you guys were the bad guys in Ethiopia(and lost, if I recall).


No, we lost in Abyssinia in 1896 but we won in Ethiopia in 1936.

However, that was not my point


----------



## pai nosso

Switek said:


> He, he... There's a saying in Poland that there's nothing more permanent than temporary solutions... :lol:





g.spinoza said:


> There's the same saying in Italy


The same in Portugal!!!:lol:


----------



## CNGL

:rofl:. I don't know here.

How regional taxes can change diesel prices between regions in Spain. Last Tuesday prices:
Gas station off E90/A-2 exit 132, Alcolea del Pinar: €1.368/l
Gas station off E07/A-23 exit 332, Gurrea de Gállego: €1.312/l.
So guess where they apply the so-called "healthcare cent" :lol:.


----------



## BIMMERKID22

http://www.northdakotagasprices.com/retail_price_chart.aspx

Prices are varying between $3.49-$3.74 US per 1 US Gal. (approx. 3.8 liters) or 2.80 EUR -3.01 EUR for 87 Unleaded... for Premium ... $3.49 to $3.99 US per 1 US Gal. (approx. 3.8 liters) or 2.80 EUR - 3.21 EUR... for diesel... $3.89-$4.04 US per 1 US Gal. (approx. 3.8 liters) or 3.13 EUR - 3.24 EUR in Minot, North Dakota

http://www.northdakotagasprices.com/index.aspx?fuel=A&area=Minot

http://www.gasbuddy.com/

http://www.gasbuddy.com/gb_gastemperaturemap.aspx


----------



## Penn's Woods

At the Sunoco station in Philadelphia I pass twice a day, so I've gotten into the habit of keeping an eye on the price, regular has dropped from $3.959/gallon to $3.579 since mid-April.


----------



## bd popeye

In Cedar Rapids IA unleaded plus, an 15% ethanol blend, dropped to $3.25 a gallon today.


----------



## CarltonHill

*Manila, Philippines*
06-11-2012


*premium*: $1.20/L
*unleaded*: $1.18/L
*diesel*: $0.96/L

link

(forex: USD1 = 42.9Philippine Peso)


----------



## CNGL

Huesca. Interesting price for 95 petrol...
Diesel: €1.267/l
95 petrol: €1.333/l (That's it, €4/3*l^-1)
LPG: €0.716/l.


----------



## cinxxx

Prices dropped a little in Ingolstadt, I saw Diesel at 1,399€ today.


----------



## CarltonHill

*Hello. just wanted to know what will be the price of fuel in your country if there is no tax applied??*


Here in the *Philippines*,

the excise taxes applied in our fuel:

(leaded) premium: $0.12/L
unleaded: $0.10/L
diesel: $0.04/L


so without the excise tax, our fuel prices would be down to

*premium*: $1.08/L or €0.86/L (from $1.20/L)
*unleaded*: $1.08/L or €0.86/L (from $1.18/L)
*diesel*: $0.92/L or €0.74/L (from $0.96/L)


----------



## johnnyboy55

How are the prices in Italy? Still high? Can some one provide information about LPG (GPL) price?


----------



## AUchamps

cinxxx said:


> Prices dropped a little in Ingolstadt, I saw Diesel at 1,399€ today.


Ingolstadt? So, you drive an Audi right?


----------



## cinxxx

AUchamps said:


> Ingolstadt? So, you drive an Audi right?


Yep, that's true


----------



## bogdymol

^^ German car with black windows, no license plate... are you from the Russian mafia? :runaway:


----------



## Satyricon84

A couple of weeks ago there was in Milan a black Toyota Land Cruiser from Moscow with all black windows, included the windshield. I went close enough to peek inside but I could see really nothing. It was quite scaring, in Italy is forbidden to have black windshield and front side windows (And i guess it's forbidden not only here but in other countries too)


----------



## Stahlsturm

g.spinoza said:


> Like all other temporary taxes on fuel to finance special events, it will become definitive. Unless we're still fighting in Ethiopia and I was unaware of it...


Yeah, here in Germany there was a tax on champagne imposed by the German Empire ca. 1900 to raise money to build German battleships. There hasn't been a German battleship since they sunk the "Tirpitz" in 1944 but we still pay the tax, hahaha.


----------



## Stahlsturm

Satyricon84 said:


> And i guess it's forbidden not only here but in other countries too


I think you can have tinted side windows in Germany but the windshield definetly cannot be so. How else would they identify a driver when they just flash a black window, hahaha.


----------



## Zagor666

Today in Cologne diesel on a jet gas station was 1,32.9,its along time low hno:


----------



## Satyricon84

Stahlsturm said:


> I think you can have tinted side windows in Germany but the windshield definetly cannot be so. How else would they identify a driver when they just flash a black window, hahaha.


This makes sense in Germany, in Italy flashes are just on the rear due a privacy question so radars and cameras can't take pic of the driver face


----------



## cinxxx

So I couldn't drive my car in Italy then?
I didn't install the dark rear windows, they were like that, I know you can even buy a new car like this if you want. And it has a license plate now, the picture was just after I bought it a day before I registered it.


----------



## italystf

I think such laws are applied only for vehicles registered in that country, aren't they? If in Russia having black windshield is legal, I think that he should be allowed to drive everywhere. Every country has its rules but everybody should be allowed to travel.


----------



## Stahlsturm

Satyricon84 said:


> This makes sense in Germany, in Italy flashes are just on the rear due a privacy question so radars and cameras can't take pic of the driver face


In Germany flashing from the rear would be pointless because only a driver can be fined, not the owner of a vehicle and those two are not always identical.


----------



## Stahlsturm

cinxxx said:


> So I couldn't drive my car in Italy then?


I'm sure you can. Another question is if it would be possible to register it with an italian plate in case you'd move there. THAT might be a problem.


----------



## johnnyboy55

italystf said:


> I think such laws are applied only for vehicles registered in that country, aren't they? If in Russia having black windshield is legal, I think that he should be allowed to drive everywhere. Every country has its rules but everybody should be allowed to travel.


Only if the two countries have assigned some agreements like "The _Vienna Convention_ on Road Traffic _1968". Couple years ago, German police start to fine polish drivers with 50€ because of the length of scissors in First Aid kit.In germany should be some 21cm and in Poland there is not obligatory to have first aid kit  _Then polish police start to fine German drivers for not having fire-extinguisher in the car, because in Poland is obligatory to have and in Germany not. Than some lawyer found out that both countries have assigned The vienna Convenion and there is state that what is obligatory in one of the country it's not in other. Something like that  ​


----------



## Satyricon84

italystf said:


> I think such laws are applied only for vehicles registered in that country, aren't they? If in Russia having black windshield is legal, I think that he should be allowed to drive everywhere. Every country has its rules but everybody should be allowed to travel.


Like this you are allowing people to drive with summer tyres in countries where winter tyres are compulsory cause may come from a country where never snow and winter tyres are not necessary, or cars coming from countries where doesnt exist technical inspection to drive here being a potential danger


----------



## Stahlsturm

johnnyboy55 said:


> Only if the two countries have assigned some agreements like "The _Vienna Convention_ on Road Traffic _1968". Couple years ago, German police start to fine polish drivers with 50€ because of the length of scissors in First Aid kit.In germany should be some 21cm and in Poland there is not obligatory to have first aid kit  _Then polish police start to fine German drivers for not having fire-extinguisher in the car, because in Poland is obligatory to have and in Germany not. Than some lawyer found out that both countries have assigned The vienna Convenion and there is state that what is obligatory in one of the country it's not in other. Something like that ​
> ​


Now THAT would be a job for the EU to synchronize all those rules in Europe. That actually would make sense and thus it'll never happen...


----------



## Satyricon84

Stahlsturm said:


> In Germany flashing from the rear would be pointless because only a driver can be fined, not the owner of a vehicle and those two are not always identical.


I know I lived in Germany (and I miss it so damn much!!). Here when you get flashed you have to indicate who was driving (especially if you have to lose points on the driving license) . If you don't indicate it, the fine is on owner's head and it's the double


----------



## Stahlsturm

Satyricon84 said:


> I know I lived in Germany (and I miss it so damn much!!). Here when you get flashed you have to indicate who was driving (especially if you have to lose points on the driving license) . If you don't indicate it, the fine is on owner's head and it's the double


What if you forget ? I mean, the ticket usually takes 2 to 3 month to arrive, how can you possibly still remember who drove at that particular day ? In Germany it is unconstitutional to force a car owner to tell who drove. Why should we do the job of the police for them ?


----------



## Satyricon84

Stahlsturm said:


> What if you forget ? I mean, the ticket usually takes 2 to 3 month to arrive, how can you possibly still remember who drove at that particular day ? In Germany it is unconstitutional to force a car owner to tell who drove. Why should we do the job of the police for them ?


Dunno, the only speeding ticket I got it was in Germany and I had to pay on the place  In Italy at the contrary you cant be photographed by police if they don't have a motivating warrant due privacy. In past was used to flash the driver like in Germany and send the fine at home. But after somebody important was fined and photographed with the secret lover next to him on the seat and the wife didn't know it, this rule has been changed


----------



## Stahlsturm

Satyricon84 said:


> Dunno, the only speeding ticket I got it was in Germany and I had to pay on the place


Had that in Sweden once, doing a murderous 132 kmh on a completely empty motorway at 6:30 in the morning...




Satyricon84 said:


> In Italy at the contrary you cant be photographed by police if they don't have a motivating warrant due privacy. In past was used to flash the driver like in Germany and send the fine at home. But after somebody important was fined and photographed with the secret lover next to him on the seat and the wife didn't know it, this rule has been changed


LOL


----------



## DITTRICH

I buy euro coins in the UK at 1.50 and use them to pay for fuel in french supermarkets. My french diesel was 90p per litre last week compared to 110p using euro notes taken from a cash machine. Diesel is around 135p in the UK.


----------



## Fabri88

Discount war in Italy on last weekend! 

• Super Unleaded 95 1.600 €/l
• Diesel 1.500 €/l

From today prices came back to the norm, with Super95 sold at 1.819 €/l and Diesel at 1.708 €/l!

It seems that this discounts will be available every weekend until the end of Summer!

If they'll do it again then Italy is going out of hell!


----------



## riiga

*Sweden yesterday*

*95 unleaded:* 14,18 kr/l (1,60 €/l or $7.68/gallon)
*E85:* 9,39 kr/l (1,06 €/l or $5.09/gallon)

If possible, I'd like to know current prices in Norway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^

http://www.statoil.no/FrontServlet?s=sdh&state=sdh_dynamic&viewid=2168419&showMenu=0_1


----------



## Penn's Woods

Paid $3.259/gallon for 87-octane in off I-78 Bloomsbury, New Jersey, ( https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ll=40.659513,-75.072423&spn=0.00455,0.008229&t=m&z=17 ) yesterday. You've got a couple of truck stops next to each other there.

Saw some $3.219s in North Plainfield and Green Brook, N.J., along US 22, on Saturday, and that $3.259 is normal around Reading, Pennsylvania.


----------



## bd popeye

I went on a mini road trip last week to Minneapolis MN..

Before I left for Minneapolis on Thursday I paid $3.21 a gallon for unleaded plus here in Cedar Rapids IA.

Sunday in Minneapolis I paid $3.65 for regular unleaded on the Air National Guard base in Minneapolis.

The shocker was that when I returned to Cedar Rapids unleaded plus had jumped to $3.39 a gallon..


----------



## Penn's Woods

On the way up here: $3.339 per gallon (for "regular") at the neighborhood Sunoco last Wednesday (and for a couple of weeks before that); don't know what happened between then and yesterday (I was at my mother's); $3.399 yesterday and $3.439 today.


----------



## bd popeye

Still holding steady at $3.249 in Cedar Rapids IA.


----------



## van_allen78

Strzala said:


> Any actuall fuel prices in Romania?


about 1.25 Euros (5.7 Ron) -gasoline E95, 1.30 Euros (6.0 Ron) -Diesel.
VISIT ROMANIA. YOU WILL NOT REGRET. ESPECIALLY IN THE SUMMER, ESPECIALLY TRANSYLVANIA AND DOBROGEA (SEASIDE-BLACK SEA)...:cheers:


----------



## Fane40

Penn's Woods said:


> On the way up here: $3.339 per gallon (for "regular") at the neighborhood Sunoco last Wednesday (and for a couple of weeks before that); don't know what happened between then and yesterday (I was at my mother's); $3.399 yesterday and $3.439 today.


Same thing for me !
Diesel: 1.30 €/liter at the Total last week, and 1.34 € this week.
Don't understand why. They love to play at the Stock Exchange.


----------



## Xusein

For some reason, prices have spiked big time in the last two weeks. 

Connecticut now has the highest average gas prices in the Continental US, even higher than California. WTF.


----------



## Fabri88

I watching norc.hu's street view. Images in BudaPest are from 2009 and fuel is wherever sold at 260 HUF.

I've been in Hungary twice in last month and I saw fuel is now sold at 420 HUF!!!

OMG!!! That's impressive if we watch to Hungarian wages!!!


----------



## Penn's Woods

Xusein said:


> For some reason, prices have spiked big time in the last two weeks.
> 
> Connecticut now has the highest average gas prices in the Continental US, even higher than California. WTF.


Up 24 cents a gallon at my neighborhood Sunoco between the Fourth and yesterday. (Today, who knows? Haven't been out yet. But I'd bet it's up again.)

EDIT: Are those statistics state by state? Because I'd bet the District of Columbia or New York City are worse.


----------



## bd popeye

Our gas in Cedar Rapids Iowa jumped 10 cents to $3.349 a gallon a couple of days ago.


----------



## Xusein

Penn's Woods said:


> EDIT: Are those statistics state by state? Because I'd bet the District of Columbia or New York City are worse.


Yes. Places like NYC and Chicago (not DC) are higher but other parts of their respective states pull the average down. 

There are several stations near $3.90 around my house. 

Of course, I avoid them and go to areas where prices are significantly lower. Paid $3.65 the other day.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Diesel fuel is virtually similar in France and the Netherlands; about € 1,50 on motorways and € 1,39 at unmanned self-service stations.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^I didn't bother posting it (for one thing, it was in De Standaard), but there was an article the other day about how often the VAB (Vlaamse Automobilistenbond?) needs to bail out Belgians traveling abroad who've somehow managed to fill their cars with the wrong fuel. For some unknown reason, it's happening much more often this July than last....


----------



## cougar1989

These were my fuel prices at my roadtrip on Thursday and Friday
Super 95
Coop Pronto Basel (CH) 1,76CHF ~ 1,490€
Eni Noranco near Lugano (CH) 1,75CHF ~ 1,481€
Migrolino (Migros) Agno near Lugano (CH) 1,75CHF ~ 1,481€
OMV Gries am Brenner near Exit Brennersee (A) 1,529€
Inntaler Logistik Park Kufstein (A) 1,459€
F1 As (CZ) 37,10CZK ~ 1,488€ 
In Italy I found these prices at restarea Garda on the A22.it :shocked:


----------



## piotr71

Switzerland 22.07.12

















Luxembourg 21.07.12.


----------



## Wunderknabe

Xusein said:


> Yes. Places like NYC and Chicago (not DC) are higher but other parts of their respective states pull the average down.
> 
> There are several stations near $3.90 around my house.
> 
> Of course, I avoid them and go to areas where prices are significantly lower. Paid $3.65 the other day.


Amazing how cheap gas is in the US.

3.90 $/gallon is around 0.71 €/l

Yesterday I had my motorcycle refilled - 18.05 € for 11 l. Thats 1.64 €/l
or 231% of US prices :bash: hno:


----------



## bd popeye

> Amazing how cheap gas is in the US.
> 
> 3.90 $/gallon is around 0.71 €/l


Some BP stations here in Cedar Rapids have dropped their unleaded plus down to $3.329 a gallon.

Our gas would be much cheaper if there was no so much tax on gas.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

bd popeye said:


> Our gas would be much cheaper if there was no so much tax on gas.


Americans have the lowest tax on gasoline in the developed world. No reason to complain if you insist on driving 15 mpg pickup trucks.


----------



## Penn's Woods

piotr71 said:


> Switzerland 22.07.12


The sign alternates back and forth between francs and euros, I take it? Do lots of places in Switzerland do that? (And is that euro price just a direct conversion of the franc price according to the exchange rate of the moment or a price for people who have only euros on them?*)

*As I type that, I'm wondering if it makes sense in a time when most people pay by card....


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> Americans have the lowest tax on gasoline in the developed world. No reason to complain if you insist on driving 15 mpg pickup trucks.


I get 30 mpg in a 2002 Mitsubishi. And didn't spend the weekend pumping diesel fumes into the air above the Rhône as part of the annual continent-wide traffic jam Europeans "insist on" engaging in.


:cheers:

EDIT: Make that a 2002 Mitsubishi with battery trouble.:mad2:


----------



## CNGL

Huge price difference between countries: Today in France the lowest price for 95 gas I saw was €1.608/l in Aramits (Southwestern France). In the gas station by the E07 motorway just North of Huesca, Spain, the price was €1.407/l.


----------



## bd popeye

> Originally Posted by *ChrisZwolle*
> _Americans have the lowest tax on gasoline in the developed world. No reason to complain if you insist on driving 15 mpg pickup trucks._


That's how we roll. Pick-up trucks, mini-vans and SUVs.. many people can afford them. I don't want one.

I have a '03 Toyota Camry with only 75K miles on it and I get 29mpg normally. On the open road, we went to Minneapolis about 6 weeks ago, I got 32mpg. 

I've never owned a pick-up truck. I did have a full size Ford van conversion about 21 years ago.


----------



## carlovz

*In Venezuela*

In Venezuela 1 liter= $ 0,030


----------



## Penn's Woods

The price in Belgium will go down tomorrow, according to an announcement by a government agency:

http://www.lalibre.be/economie/actualite/article/752580/l-essence-moins-chere-mardi.html

So, a general question: obviously there's some degree of regulation in Belgium. Do other European countries do that too? And are they setting maximums, minimums, a range, the exact price...?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is regulation in a sense that taxes are about 2/3 to 3/4th of the fuel price. 

But in this case it's not tax, but just the oil price fluctuation on the international market. Apparently, that's media-worthy news in Wallonia.


----------



## cougar1989

At Luxembourg (L) and Slovenia (SLO) the price is everywhere the same for some days or 2 weeks like in Slovenia (SLO)


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> There is regulation in a sense that taxes are about 2/3 to 3/4th of the fuel price.
> 
> But in this case it's not tax, but just the oil price fluctuation on the international market. Apparently, that's media-worthy news in Wallonia.


So the announcement is coming from "the Energy Administration of the Federal Public Service/Economy" just because they monitor it? Still, the fact that it's happening tomorrow (together with the fact that this was coming from the government) implied to me that they were actually setting the price.

I also see items regularly about the price of bread.

EDIT: a little research:
"The DG Energy calculates the maximum prices of certain petroleum products via the programme contract" (http://economie.fgov.be/en/consumers/Energy/Non_renewable_energy_Oil/)

So what, I ask myself, is the programme contract?
http://www.petrolfed.be/french/questions/faq_CPR.htm / http://www.petrolfed.be/dutch/faq/faq_PO.htm
http://economie.fgov.be/fr/modules/publications/general/energy_prices_fr_002.jsp
http://economie.fgov.be/fr/binaries/energy_prices_fr_002_tcm326-63739.pdf

If I'm understanding all this correctly, the government's setting maximums (according to 27 pages of rules saying how they're supposed to follow market criteria).


----------



## piotr71

Penn's Woods said:


> The sign alternates back and forth between francs and euros, I take it? Do lots of places in Switzerland do that? (And is that euro price just a direct conversion of the franc price according to the exchange rate of the moment or a price for people who have only euros on them?*)


Mainly, close to border petrol/gas stations display prices in both currencies. 



> *As I type that, I'm wondering if it makes sense in a time when most people pay by card....


I paid by cash (Euro) on that station. Interestingly, they did not take euro coins at all, notes only. Eventually, I paid 1.60 euros


----------



## piotr71

Budapest two days ago.


----------



## bd popeye

Our gas,unleaded plus, in Cedar Rapids has jumped up to $3.499 a gallon. This occurred last Friday morning.


----------



## Bzyq_74

Poland - UpperSilesia (Zabrze) Lukoil - today:

E95 - PLN 5.70 / € 1.39 L
E98 - PLN 6,00 / € 1.46 L
Diesel - PLN 5,60 / € 1.37 L
Diesel Super - PLN 5,90 / € 1.44 L
LPG - PLN 2.65 / € 0.65 L 

exchange rate: 1€ = 4,10 PLN


----------



## bd popeye

We've jumped to $3.599 since I last posted..jeez...


----------



## Jonesy55

I filled my tank with Euro 95 for only £0.819/€1.04 per litre, $4.81 per US gallon on Sunday! :banana:


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Where?!


----------



## Jonesy55

Tesco, they were doing in-store offers giving up to 50p per litre discount! Saved me around £30 on a full tank!


----------



## hem2mars

In Indonesia: Fuel Prices is about Rp.4500/litre or $0,5 per litre.


----------



## johnnyboy55

http://www.bloomberg.com/slideshow/2012-08-13/highest-cheapest-gas-prices-by-country.html#slide62

On the right side you have price $/gallon


----------



## g.spinoza

Refueled (diesel) yesterday at ENI station for 1.590 €/l. This is the weekend price; during normal weekdays prices jump up to 1.750 €/l. Net result? Stations deserted during weekdays and packed like summer seaside during weekends.


----------



## Chilio

Prices of fuel in Bulgaria continue rising up... Euro 98 reached over 3 leva at some stations.

Here are Shell prices today:
Euro 95 - 2.72 leva / €1.39
V-Power - 2.87 leva / €1.47
V-Power racing - 2.99 leva / €1.53
Diesel - 2.69 leva / €1.38
V-Power Diesel - 2.91 leva / €1.49
LPG - 1.26 leva / €0.64


----------



## alserrod

In Spain there is a regional tax for fuel that can be up to 6 cts/l.

My region (Aragon), Basque country and Canary Islands do not use that tax.

Coming from a region with that tax I remember I was with no fuel... but my region was ahead. I calculate and could arrive to the first petrol station. That means 3,2 EUR per tank just only filling here or 20 km ahead.

Later I went to Canary Islands. They have a special status for taxes and fuel was 23 cents cheaper than in my region. Everyone had always the picture about those islands with a terribly cheap fuel prices.

In fact now... for almost all the regions, 29 cents less if going to Canary islands (obviously can be used only there except if you take a two days ferry) but... 6 cents less if going to Basque country or Aragon.

Aragon is in the middle of a lot of routes for trucks and buses. Basque country has to be crossed to go eastern France, or to go almost everywhere in central Europe if being in the north of the country.


Can you calculate how many trucks and buses try to take fuel in these two regions just because 6 cents cheaper?


----------



## GEwinnen

bd popeye said:


> We've jumped to $3.599 since I last posted..jeez...


:gaah: the land of dreams for european car drivers, converted into $ and gallons it is 7,57 $ here in Germany....


----------



## Penn's Woods

alserrod said:


> I...Later I went to Canary Islands. They have a special status for taxes and fuel was 23 cents cheaper than in my region. Everyone had always the picture about those islands with a terribly cheap fuel prices.
> ....


Strange. Hawaii (so I hear - I've never been there) has prices far higher than the rest of the U.S.


----------



## bd popeye

Our gas in eastern Iowa jumped from $3.529 a gallon for unleaded plus to $3.699 overnight. Robbers!


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Whoa.
Are they blaming Isaac?


----------



## Surel

The oil prices have only one direction to go. It's crystal clear. The biofuels are one big joke, solar energy is just in nappies (perhaps could be working on the decentralized bases atm) and the only energy source and technology that makes sense (nuclear energy) on the big scene is scaring populations and being overlooked. There is no clear and sensible strategy, as to the energy crises, we, as populatioin, are heading into. Instead of using the taxes on the carbon fuels to finance the transition into the non carbon economy we just spend them on further enlarging the carbon dependency.

The sensible trend in transportation in further 20 years is clear. It is electric energy. The problem is where to make it and how to store it. It is quite wise (on the personal level) to invest into the solar and wind electric energy sources and storage capacities as these can be easily used in the future to power the personal transportation (besides other) for fraction of the future carbon related costs.

The best moment to do it is however hard to tell. It should be exactly before it becomes openly clear that the carbon sources cannot anymore cover the consumption. Because till that point the alternative means of energy sources will become cheaper and cheaper (as solar panels and wind turbines). Once we enter the break point, everything will drastically increase in price, the alternative means of energy sources especially, since the demand will increase rapidly and the supply will be not following due to limited energy resources available in the production of those means.

The crises that we are in more or less already 4 years is higly correlated to the stalling of the oil production and increase in the oil prices. Historically, economic performance and oil prices were allways highly correlated. However, in the history, there were quickly found other sources of oil (in fact this can be related to any energy sources and economy). These days the supply is limited and the economy is just kicking hence and forth as an engine that went dry. It wont be long before it stops and we find outselfs pushing the car on the highway for a long way before the next refill.


----------



## xrtn2

Around $ 1,30/L or 1 Euro/L.


----------



## Trilesy

Thanks, Isaac. $3.99/gal in Cincinnati (up from $3.59).


----------



## bd popeye

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^Whoa.
> Are they blaming Isaac?


Yep.. word is some off shore wells are shut down because of the storm...it's just an excuse to drive the price up. Just my opinion.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Some refineries were also shut down in Louisiana.


----------



## Xmaster

Local business newspaper in Lithuania announced an informative table about 95 unleaded fuel prices accross EU. A table shows what average price for a petrol was across EU on wednesday (yesterday). Table shows things, that composes a final price of petrol, also margins, which are applicable by gas stations. Agenda is below a table.
Source: http://vz.lt/article/2012/8/30/lietuvos-degaliniu-marzos-kaip-britu-ir-prancuzu


















Short agenda: 
Top of table: Valstybė=Country; Naftos kaina=A price of oil; Marža=Margin; Akcizai=Excise; PVM=VAT; Galutinė kaina=Final price

Colors: Green=Mažiausia=Lowest; Yellow=Didžiausia=Highest

Countries agenda:
Airija = Ireland; Vokietija=Germany; Vengrija=Hungary; Lenkija=Poland; Prancūzija=France; Jungtinė Karalystė= United Kingdom. Other names of countries should be clear


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interesting. I wonder why Denmark has such a large margin. The excise is not that high, but VAT is.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Fuel has reached an all-time record in the Netherlands.

Euro 95 costs € 1.887 per liter, or $ 8.96 per gallon.


----------



## Fabri88

Are there in the Netherlands discounts for self-service?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, usually 8 - 12 cents at unmanned stations. The "national average" is usually only along motorway service stations.


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> Fuel has reached an all-time record in the Netherlands.
> 
> Euro 95 costs € 1.887 per liter, or $ 8.96 per gallon.


Wow. Spain has set an all-time record at "only" €1.51/l. But around here is a little cheaper, Euro 95 has been stuck at €1.482/l for a week or so despite the VAT increase (Again! :bash from 18% to 21%.


----------



## Dolph

Americans, stop complaining about fuel price :lol:
Here(BG) is $7.02 dollars per US gallon :bash:


----------



## Cpt.Iglo

I've been in Italy a week ago, and I almost got an heartattack when I saw the fuelprices. Diesel €1,85/l, Euro 95 €1,95/l and Euro 98 *€2,05(!)* (in Gargano, Garda). Can someone tell me why the prices are that high? Lower taxes? 

10,85 l diesel for €20,00.. I was glad I made it to the Austrian border, even at the autobahn the prices where much lower. (€1,59)


----------



## Penn's Woods

Dolph said:


> Americans, stop complaining about fuel price :lol:
> Here(BG) is $7.02 dollars per US gallon :bash:


Well, if you're on a budget and you're used to paying $3.00 a gallon and it quickly rises to $4.00, you feel it, and the fact that it costs twice as much in Europe (which, if you're at that financial level, you probably don't know anyway since you've probably never been there) isn't much comfort.

Frankly, I don't know how Europeans drive as much as they do, as much as we do. I can only assume they have more money or (more likely) lower costs in some other areas, or that their personal budgets just have to allow more for fuel. I did see an article, though, in a French or Belgian paper at the beginning of the vacation season, asking whether traveling by car is becoming a luxury in Europe....

Personally, I don't drive every day so it doesn't matter much to me; I just hope it doesn't skyrocket before the election and influence the outcome since it's not something the President can control.

Maybe we can start a "Your Fuel Prices - U.S. Edition" thread that sensitive Europeans can ignore. [JOKING]


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Penn's Woods said:


> I did see an article, though, in a French or Belgian paper at the beginning of the vacation season, asking whether traveling by car is becoming a luxury in Europe....


Europeans do drive less miles per year than Americans, also because teens are not allowed to drive in most countries and most students cannot afford a car until they get a job. 

However, traveling by car is expensive, but not a luxury. Apart from the countries with high unemployment such as Spain or Greece, or in countries with very high fuel prices compared to average income, such as Italy, the annual vehicle miles traveled are pretty much near record highs. It certainly is in the Netherlands.


----------



## Dolph

Penn's Woods said:


> Well, if you're on a budget and you're used to paying $3.00 a gallon and it quickly rises to $4.00, you feel it, and the fact that it costs twice as much in Europe (which, if you're at that financial level, you probably don't know anyway since you've probably never been there) isn't much comfort.
> 
> Frankly, I don't know how Europeans drive as much as they do, as much as we do. I can only assume they have more money or (more likely) lower costs in some other areas, or that their personal budgets just have to allow more for fuel. I did see an article, though, in a French or Belgian paper at the beginning of the vacation season, asking whether traveling by car is becoming a luxury in Europe....
> 
> Personally, I don't drive every day so it doesn't matter much to me; I just hope it doesn't skyrocket before the election and influence the outcome since it's not something the President can control.
> 
> Maybe we can start a "Your Fuel Prices - U.S. Edition" thread that sensitive Europeans can ignore. [JOKING]


I hear you , I use to live in the States for a while, I know the feeling of gas prices going up, like in 2008 when in Chicago I was paying something like $4.50 per gallon. We all are on budget Penn's,personally the gasoline price doesn't "kill me" so to speak, the rise of the diesel price makes everything more expensive and thats sucks. I drive less(use public transportation and a bicycle) here, because everything is closer then the equivalent locations in the US, I also drive 1.6 16v car, not 3.6 or bigger which is very economical.Many Europeans drive economical diesel cars/vans/SUV's. Just recently friend of mine told me his fuel consumption- 62MPG, and this with a 10yrs. old car(VW Polo diesel).


----------



## Jonesy55

ChrisZwolle said:


> Europeans do drive less miles per year than Americans, also because teens are not allowed to drive in most countries and most students cannot afford a car until they get a job.
> 
> However, traveling by car is expensive, but not a luxury. Apart from the countries with high unemployment such as Spain or Greece, or in countries with very high fuel prices compared to average income, such as Italy, the annual vehicle miles traveled are pretty much near record highs. It certainly is in the Netherlands.


Average annual mileage in the UK has declined by quite a bit over the past decade or so. But yes, driving isn't a luxury, you just budget for it, much as I imagine people in the US budget for healthcare costs for example that would seem unaffordable and extreme to many Europeans used to spending much less on that area of the household budget.

Getting near records here too, cheapest locally to me is £1.347 / €1.70 per litre, $8.15 per US gallon.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Jonesy55 said:


> Average annual mileage in the UK has declined by quite a bit over the past decade or so.


Only slightly since the recession. It's still higher than before 2005.


----------



## g.spinoza

Cpt.Iglo said:


> I've been in Italy a week ago, and I almost got an heartattack when I saw the fuelprices. Diesel €1,85/l, Euro 95 €1,95/l and Euro 98 *€2,05(!)* (in Gargano, Garda). Can someone tell me why the prices are that high? Lower taxes?


Many issues here.
1- Very high taxation in Italy, and Regions can add their own taxation. Lombardy is not the most expensive, but isn't the cheapest either.
2- Nobody in the government cares, nobody watches prices, it is a far west.
2- Gargnano - and Garda in general - is a tourist trap. I live 40 km from there, but I'd never refuel there.


----------



## cougar1989

Yesterday at F1 Hranice (CZ) I paid 1,571€/L (38,50CZK/L) for Eurosuper95
At Germany the prices are ~ 1,729€/L


----------



## italystf

ChrisZwolle said:


> Europeans do drive less miles per year than Americans, also because teens are not allowed to drive in most countries and most students cannot afford a car until they get a job.
> 
> However, traveling by car is expensive, but not a luxury. Apart from the countries with high unemployment such as Spain or Greece, or in countries with very high fuel prices compared to average income, such as Italy, the annual vehicle miles traveled are pretty much near record highs. It certainly is in the Netherlands.


I doubt that most people would reduce the miles travelled because of the increase of fuel price, unless they are in very bad financial conditions.
People need to move for work, shopping, studying, sport, free time, etc... Rarely someone drives for noting even with Venezuelan fuel prices. We rather deserve a bigger share of our budget to fuel and we'll have less money in our bank account than before. 

Anyway, is common for USA teens to buy a new cars as soon they turn 16?
In Italy most young students borrow their parents' car every time they need it or, if they're lucky, own an old car usually dismissed by a grandparent or another elderly relative.


----------



## sotonsteve

The fuel station I use is one of the cheapest in the area, and it costs 136.7p (EUR1.695) per litre of unleaded and 140.7p (EUR1.745) per litre of diesel. People complain about the cost of fuel, but it is the cost of car insurance that has priced some people off the road. You have to be rich to be able to afford to drive as a teenager in the UK now.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ I've heard 2000 GBP a year is quite common... You can buy a decent second-hand car for that kind of premiums.


----------



## bd popeye

Dolph said:


> Americans, stop complaining about fuel price :lol:
> Here(BG) is $7.02 dollars per US gallon :bash:


I'm not complaining.. I just hate it when evertime there's a hicup in the oil supply oil companies use that as an excuse to raise prices. 

Oh well.

Today unleaded plus is $3.679 in Cedar Rapids.



> Anyway, is common for USA teens to buy a new cars as soon they turn 16?


nope. they just do like you do in Italy. wealthier kids get good cars.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^My birthday is in early March, but my parents wouldn't let me learn to drive and get my license until the summer, so it wouldn't interfere with school. And I was never given a car; I bought my first one, a year after starting my first full-time job.


----------



## bd popeye

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^My birthday is in early March, but my parents wouldn't let me learn to drive and get my license until the summer, so it wouldn't interfere with school. And I was never given a car; I bought my first one, a year after starting my first full-time job.


Nobody gave me a car either. I did get my license when I was 16. I had to beg my dad to allow me to drive his car. I finally bought my first car when I was stationed in the Philippines in late 1975. I purchased a 1969 Chevrolet Impala 2dr hardtop from another sailor.. the cost? $1100 green American money.

And when I had kids I never bought them a car when they became old enough to drive.


----------



## HFHF

Here in Brazil -06/09/2012-

GAS $2,39/l (Real) or $1,17/l (US Dollar)

ETHANOL $1,20/l (Real) or $0,59/l (US Dollar)

DIESEL $2,00/l (Real) or $0,98 (US Dollar)

http://www.precodoscombustiveis.com.br/


----------



## g.spinoza

Penn's Woods said:


> And I was never given a car; I bought my first one, a year after starting my first full-time job.





bd popeye said:


> I finally bought my first car when I was stationed in the Philippines in late 1975.


Things are different now. I don't even know someone my age with a full-time job.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Ouch!

That's not good....


----------



## Jonesy55

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ I've heard 2000 GBP a year is quite common... You can buy a decent second-hand car for that kind of premiums.


Or more in some cases!

http://www.towerswatson.com/united-kingdom/press/6872

Bear in mind that the figures quoted there will be a bit more than the prices people actually pay as they are based on the average of the five cheapest quotes rather than just the cheapest price.


----------



## Jonesy55

g.spinoza said:


> Things are different now. I don't even know someone my age with a full-time job.



:? How old are you?


----------



## Jonesy55

I'm changing my vehicle from a 1.6l petrol to a 2.5l TD at the end of September, it's heavier too so I'm expecting fuel bills to go up!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Diesel is more fuel efficient. My previous car was a petrol-powered car and weighed 950 kg and I could get 14 km/l or 7.1 L/100 km out of it. My current car is a diesel-powered car that weighs 1100 kg and I can get 20 km/l or 5 L/100 km out of it. 

In most of Europe, diesel is cheaper than petrol / gasoline due to taxation. The UK seems to be the other way 'round.


----------



## g.spinoza

Jonesy55 said:


> :? How old are you?


33. But I'm Italian.


----------



## Jonesy55

You don't know anybody in their early 30s with a full time job??? :nuts:


----------



## Jonesy55

ChrisZwolle said:


> Diesel is more fuel efficient. My previous car was a petrol-powered car and weighed 950 kg and I could get 14 km/l or 7.1 L/100 km out of it. My current car is a diesel-powered car that weighs 1100 kg and I can get 20 km/l or 5 L/100 km out of it.
> 
> In most of Europe, diesel is cheaper than petrol / gasoline due to taxation. The UK seems to be the other way 'round.


Yeah, diesel and petrol are both taxed at the same rate here so diesel is s few pence more per litre.

Even with the extra efficiency though the move up to 2.5l and the extra weight (over 2000kg I think) will mean more fuel....


----------



## g.spinoza

Jonesy55 said:


> You don't know anybody in their early 30s with a full time job??? :nuts:


Hardly. Then again, that's Italy. Vast majority of them work illegally, "in nero" as we say, and the others work legally but fixed-term. Just my girlfriend (who is older than me) and a couple of ex-schoolmates work full-time.

A good share of them work abroad.


----------



## Bothar.G

^^
We call it "cash in hand" work. Common over here.


----------



## Zagor666

yesterday evening in cologne :
diesel on a jet station 1.43,9 - on a aral station across the street 1.55,9 :nuts:
last week diesel was with 1,58.9 on a all time high,this realy is starting to suck :mad2:

fuel now is the most expensive thing i have to think about when going on holiday,even more expensive then the hotel hno:


----------



## Rivo de Oia

Logroño, Spain
REPSOL :
Diesel - 1.407
Euro 95 - 1.477
Euro 98 - 1.59

It's ridiculous how oil is cheaper in Estonia.


----------



## Dolph

Going up hno:


Shell Unleaded 95	2.78
Shell V-Power 2.93
Shell V-Power Racing	3.08
Shell Diesel 2.72
Shell V-Power Diesel	2.94
Shell Gas(LPG) 1.38

Exchange rate
1 EUR = 1.95 BGN


----------



## mubd

AUchamps said:


> You forgot the obscenely cheap price for propane/autogas.


This should illustrate the cheapness of LPG compared to other petrol:


----------



## kmieciu

^^
That's the price if you don't buy LPG from Russia. hno:

Australia: 0,525$ = 0,418euro = 1,722zł
Poland:__0,853$ = 0,686euro = 2,800zł

Can someone tell what's the price of LPG in USA ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

LPG (Autogas) is a niche market in the United States, especially among private consumers. Apparently Autogas is about a dollar cheaper than regular gasoline (per gallon).


----------



## kmieciu

I thought it's much cheaper, after shale gas revolution, but still it's cheap.


----------



## pai nosso

Rivo de Oia said:


> Logroño, Spain
> REPSOL :
> Diesel - 1.407
> Euro 95 - 1.477
> Euro 98 - 1.59


*Portugal*

Diesel: 1,539 l/€
Euro 95: 1,739l/€


----------



## Radzik21

Poland:

19.09.2012 SHELL

Diesel: 1,39 l/euro = 5,76 zł
Euro 95: 1,41 l/euro = 5,86 zł
Euro 98: 1,52 l/euro = 6,31 zł
LPG: 0,699 l/euro = 2,89 zł

1 Euro = 4,13 zł


----------



## Penn's Woods

May be on the way down here:

1) Heard on the radio over the weekend that the AAA - which monitors these state by state - found the average price in New Jersey was down 4 cents a gallon since a week earlier;

2) The neighborhood Sunoco station was down 2 cents yesterday from where it had been stuck for weeks (to $3.879 for 87-octane).


----------



## bd popeye

In the last week our unleaded plus (10% ethanol) has dropped 10 cents a gallon..down to $3.699 a gallon in Cedar Rapids IA.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Due to a sales tax / VAT increase from 19 to 21%, fuel prices in the Netherlands increased accordingly. 

* Euro 95: € 1.890
* Euro 98: € 1.964
* Diesel: € 1.539
* LPG: € 0.896

These are maximum "average" fuel prices and are found chiefly along motorway service areas. Unmanned stations usually give a discount of 8 - 12 cents per liter, sometimes more for LPG.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Euro 95: € 1.890 = $9.20 per gallon....


----------



## ChrisZwolle

As much as I hate these fuel prices, we appear to be able to afford it. Driving is not down and a scientific study by the Netherlands Institute for Transport Policy Analysis found out that there is little price-elasticy because mobility is a basic need. They found out that a 12.5% price increase resulted in 2.5% less mileage per capita. That's a factor 5 difference. 

The high fuel prices hit people in countries like Italy, Greece or Portugal much harder because their net income is significantly lower. Just like the Norwegians don't care about € 2+ gasoline.


----------



## bd popeye

I lived in San Diego for 26 years..

...the fuel prices in southern California are out of sight!

http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2012/oct/04/gas-shortage-headed-our-way/





> Motorists drive past a gas station in Los Angeles on Thursday. Motorists in California paid an average of $4.23 per gallon the day before. That's 45 cents higher than the national average and exceeded only by Hawaii among the 50 states. (AP Photo/Damian Dovarganes)




^^screenshot...


----------



## myosh_tino

Up here in San Jose, CA add another 20-30 cents a gallon. Most stations are somewhere between $4.60-4.80 a gallon. There's a Unocal (76) station on Stevens Creek Blvd near I-280 that's charging an eye-popping $5.39 a gallon! Naturally, this station was deserted with most 76 stations in the $4.70 range.

Gas a mere two weeks ago were hovering around $4.10-4.20 a gallon...


----------



## bd popeye

myosh_tino said:


> Up here in San Jose, CA add another 20-30 cents a gallon. Most stations are somewhere between $4.60-4.80 a gallon. There's a Unocal (76) station on Stevens Creek Blvd near I-280 that's charging an eye-popping $5.39 a gallon! Naturally, this station was deserted with most 76 stations in the $4.70 range.
> 
> Gas a mere two weeks ago were hovering around $4.10-4.20 a gallon...


Yikes and gadzooks..^^hno:

Here in Cedar Rapids IA unleaded plus is going for $3.629 and $3.679 a gallon. Unleaded plus is the most popular fuel in Iowa. It is cheaper than unleaded regular and is a 10% ethanol blend.


----------



## Xusein

Nice to see a place in the US that makes CT look cheap. Paid $4.21 today.


----------



## CNGL

^^ Well, all US look really cheap to Europeans. When your guys see something like $7.14/gal like we have here*, they only can say OMG.

* _That's it, €1.460/l was the price of 95 last time I checked gas prices on a nearby gas station. Diesel was at €1.400/l and LPG, which has been sold for a year now here, was at €0.821/l._


----------



## ChrisZwolle

higher fuel prices means less driving? Not so in the Netherlands...

*Development of the fuel price since 2001.*









*mileage on the motorways since 2000.*


----------



## Penn's Woods

Saw this on TV last night; sharing it for the bit about the drunken commodities trader....

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26315908/


----------



## Fabri88

Title: avoiding crazy Italian prices!

This morning, thanks to a coupon I fueled my car paying 32 € for 21,61 liters (1,481 €/l).

Last refueling was on 2nd September when I fullfilled my tank paying 1,75 €/l during the last summer weekend deal.

Then I fueled my car in August twice paying 1,69 € and 1,72 €.

Going backwards I fueled my car in Switzerland paying 1,475 €/l (1,77 CHF) and I first fueled my car in June paying 1,60 €/l in Italy (first summer weekend deal).

Average price at around 1,619 €/liter! Not bad at all for an Italian driver!


----------



## Abinash89

petrol price 80 rupees/l in India...
($1=52 Rs)


----------



## Fabri88

Abinash89 said:


> petrol price 80 rupees/l in India...
> ($1=52 Rs)


mg:

In comparison with local wages (about 15000/20000 Rupees in Kolkata) is a crazy price!

To fullfill my tank (43 liters) it would take 3440 Rupees, that's almost 20% of monthly wage!!!


----------



## Abinash89

It's a horrible situation out here.One LPG gas cylinder costs 880rs,In fact the air fare in our country is amongst the highest in the world,ATF is the highest in the world..


----------



## bd popeye

Fabri88 said:


> mg:
> 
> In comparison with local wages (about 15000/20000 Rupees in Kolkata) is a crazy price!
> 
> To fullfill my tank (43 liters) it would take 3440 Rupees, that's almost 20% of monthly wage!!!


Humm.. My wife and I spend about $120 USD a month on fuel...That's less than 3% of our income monthly. We only drive about 500 miles a month.


----------



## Xusein

CNGL said:


> ^^ Well, all US look really cheap to Europeans. When your guys see something like $7.14/gal like we have here*, they only can say OMG.


Yeah, we know since you and others have mentioned this at least 1000 times in this thread. 

But keep in perspective that 10 years ago, gas was regularly below $2/gallon. 

I remember going on roadtrips as a kid in the 1990s with my parents managing to pay even below $1/gallon. I'm not an old guy BTW.


----------



## AUchamps

bd popeye said:


> Humm.. My wife and I spend about $120 USD a month on fuel...That's less than 3% of our income monthly. We only drive about 500 miles a month.


It sounds like the better question press to ask is what percentage of our monthly income goes toward fuel? Obviously, some countries can afford to pay more for fuel whereas other countries are unable to.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

bd popeye said:


> Humm.. My wife and I spend about $120 USD a month on fuel...That's less than 3% of our income monthly. We only drive about 500 miles a month.


I can drive 500 miles for less than $ 80, with diesel prices being $ 7.28 per gallon in the Netherlands. Maybe it's time to switch to a more fuel-efficient vehicle? 



Xusein said:


> But keep in perspective that 10 years ago, gas was regularly below $2/gallon.
> 
> I remember going on roadtrips as a kid in the 1990s with my parents managing to pay even below $1/gallon. I'm not an old guy BTW.


People forget about inflation. You cannot compare 20-year old prices without taking inflation into account. For instance, $ 1 per gallon in 1990 would be $ 1.70 today, 70% higher. $ 2 per gallon in 2000 would be $ 2.60 today. Although prices obviously increased, it's not correct to compare old prices without taking inflation into account.

Anyway, what surprises me is the lack of media attention of the higher fuel prices recently. Some blame the media, with them covering the subject intensively during Bush's presidency, but not so much during Obamas presidency, however there is a similar tendency in Europe, you don't read about it as much nowadays. 

It's funny, in the late 1990s people said that with fuel prices exceeding 2.5 guilders per liter, people would surely dump their cars and travel by bicycle or train. Nowadays fuel is at € 1.90 or over 4.15 guilders, and we're still driving more and more. Even with a 12 - 13-year inflation, it's a huge difference.

It's interesting to see what people say they will do, and what they actually do. Maybe they scrap a few short trips to the supermarket by car to make themselves feel good and think they cut back on driving.


----------



## strandeed

I run my land rover on waste oil... 

Good old fashioned diesel engines


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

Current fuel prices per liter in Mexico (as of 10.10.2012)

Magna 87 oct: 10.54 MXN / 0.813 USD / 0.625 EUR (3.08 USD per gallon)
Premium 91 oct: 11.10 MXN / 0.857 USD / 0.658 EUR (3.24 USD per gallon)
Diesel: 10.90 MXN / 0.841 USD / 0.646 EUR (3.18 USD per gallon)

Some friends on the other side of the border told me the gallon prices have reached 5.00 USD, that's almost 1.00 EUR per liter! :crazy:


----------



## CNGL

Don't come to Europe then .



Fabri88 said:


> Title: avoiding crazy Italian prices!
> 
> This morning, thanks to a coupon I fueled my car paying 32 € for 21,61 liters (1,481 €/l).
> 
> Last refueling was on 2nd September when I fullfilled my tank paying 1,75 €/l during the last summer weekend deal.
> 
> Then I fueled my car in August twice paying 1,69 € and 1,72 €.
> 
> Going backwards I fueled my car in Switzerland paying 1,475 €/l (1,77 CHF) and I first fueled my car in June paying 1,60 €/l in Italy (first summer weekend deal).
> 
> Average price at around 1,619 €/liter! Not bad at all for an Italian driver!


I like the average, is something like €φ/l (Golden ratio euros/l) :lol:.


----------



## Interstate275Fla

NorthWesternGuy said:


> Current fuel prices per liter in Mexico (as of 10.10.2012)
> 
> Magna 87 oct: 10.54 MXN / 0.813 USD / 0.625 EUR (3.08 USD per gallon)
> Premium 91 oct: 11.10 MXN / 0.857 USD / 0.658 EUR (3.24 USD per gallon)
> Diesel: 10.90 MXN / 0.841 USD / 0.646 EUR (3.18 USD per gallon)
> 
> Some friends on the other side of the border told me the gallon prices have reached 5.00 USD, that's almost 1.00 EUR per liter! :crazy:


I was in the San Diego area this past Labor Day weekend in September. I noticed the immediate effect of almost sub-$5.00 USD per gallon of regular fuel. Luckily I had a compact car as a rental during my stay which helped mitigate the sticker shock as far as fuel prices in the San Diego area are concerned.

Now if I were living in the San Diego area in the vicinity of the Mexican border I would head on over across the border and to the nearest Pemex station for gas. Then again there's the mega-delay at the border coming back into the USA unless you use one of the less congested crossings.


----------



## Interstate275Fla

Here in St. Petersburg I noticed $3.65 per gallon of regular unleaded at Racetrac on Gandy Blvd. (US 92), up 10 cents from $3.55 as seen at another Racetrac on 54 Av N at Interstate 275 (Exit 26) yesterday (10/9/12).

Speaking of gas prices, I noticed that the gas prices are slightly higher across the Howard Frankland and Gandy Bridges in Tampa than in St. Petersburg - a 10 cent difference. I am not sure if it's taxes imposed by the county governments, as Tampa is Hillsborough County and St. Petersburg is Pinellas County.


----------



## bd popeye

> I can drive 500 miles for less than $ 80, with diesel prices being $ 7.28 per gallon in the Netherlands. Maybe it's time to switch to a more fuel-efficient vehicle?


Good for you!

I have a '03 Camry.with 78,000 miles on it.. It get about 29MPG. good enough for me. I'd never consider a diesel auto.Why? Diesel fuel stinks and the cost of repair of a diesel engine in the US is astronomical. the wife and I are buzzing over to Cincinnati in a couple of weeks..a distance of 500 miles(804KM).. I'll check my highway mileage then.

Generally speaking Trucks use diesel in the US..not cars. 

Come to think of it other than pick-up trucks I cannot think of any diesel model auto for sale in the USA...let me check..

Humm..VW, BMW , Mazda, Audi, Mercedes Benz all have diesel models sold in the US,. Did not know that. Never seen anything but a VW diesel in Iowa and that was some years ago.


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> People forget about inflation. You cannot compare 20-year old prices without taking inflation into account.


Why not? Isn't inflation rising prices anyway?


----------



## Xusein

ChrisZwolle said:


> People forget about inflation. You cannot compare 20-year old prices without taking inflation into account. For instance, $ 1 per gallon in 1990 would be $ 1.70 today, 70% higher. $ 2 per gallon in 2000 would be $ 2.60 today. Although prices obviously increased, it's not correct to compare old prices without taking inflation into account.


Yes, a dollar bought a lot more back then. But still, my point is that current prices have galloped to a point unknown as recently as a decade ago. They might be cheap in comparison to what is paid in European countries but it has been a shock to the system for the average car dependent American that was used to cheap gas for most of his/her life. Having that gas guzzling SUV that only has 13 mpg isn't as good an idea when gas is $4.25 a gallon. In a way it spurs more efficiency but it's a shock nonetheless.



> Anyway, what surprises me is the lack of media attention of the higher fuel prices recently. Some blame the media, with them covering the subject intensively during Bush's presidency, but not so much during Obamas presidency, however there is a similar tendency in Europe, you don't read about it as much nowadays.


Gas prices are always in the news here. :dunno:



> It's interesting to see what people say they will do, and what they actually do. Maybe they scrap a few short trips to the supermarket by car to make themselves feel good and think they cut back on driving.


Personally I simply drive to work and come back, that's it. Maybe I'll stop by a supermarket or restaurant on the way occasionally, but I don't deviate much. Or I'll go out with friends once a week. If gas actually hit $5/gallon, I'd likely look into carpooling programs to cut my use a bit.


----------



## Fabri88

ChrisZwolle said:


> Anyway, what surprises me is the lack of media attention of the higher fuel prices recently.
> 
> It's interesting to see what people say they will do, and what they actually do. Maybe they scrap a few short trips to the supermarket by car to make themselves feel good and think they cut back on driving.


I completely agree with you when you criticize medias: it seems it became normal to pay 1,9 €/l for a litre of fuel when's not!

Then, I also agree with you on cutting back on driving: yes, moving by bike is a good thing to do but your save will be very low! 

Last weekend I went to Bergamo and I paid 14 € return train ticket. If I had driven there by car I would have burnt ca. 14 liters of fuel (that with MY average price turn out to cost 23,34 € but obviously they cost more) and 9,20 € of motorway toll. The total amount would have been about 32/33 €!


----------



## johnnyboy55

I read somewhere in the news that this year in Italy has been sold more bikes than cars. For first time after WW II.


----------



## Fabri88

johnnyboy55 said:


> I read somewhere in the news that this year in Italy has been sold more bikes than cars. For first time after WW II.


http://www.lettera43.it/motori/industria/italia-bici-piu-vendute-delle-automobili_4367566324.htm [Italian]

That's true!

The trouble is that we lack in cycling paths!


----------



## Penn's Woods

Four-cent drop - to $3.799 - at the neighborhood Sunoco yesterday....


----------



## bd popeye

Penn's Woods said:


> Four-cent drop - to $3.799 - at the neighborhood Sunoco yesterday....


ha.. Dropped down yesterday at Sinclar to $3.459 a gallon for unleaded plus..Believe it or not regular unleaded is .10 cents a gallon higher in Iowa.

BP gas is usually .02 cents lower per gallon. But I'm not driving across town to save .02 cents a gallon.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^I've been boycotting BP since the Gulf spill; bought it just once, on the Indiana Toll Road, because it's what there was.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I calculated a bit...


----------



## bd popeye

Gas has gone down since this morning..it's now $3.429 for mid-grade. Which is a 10% Ethanol blend

Lowest prices reported in Iowa for the past 36 hours for mid-grade gasoline..


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^All in Sioux City and Council Bluffs - are they competing with lower prices in Nebraska?


----------



## bd popeye

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^All in Sioux City and Council Bluffs - are they competing with lower prices in Nebraska?


Maybe the case. those cities (towns) are spitting distance from Nebraska. I live in eastern Iowa.


----------



## CNGL

It is known Spain is a bargain for gas. But then there are differences: Here we don't have some taxes they have in other regions, like the so-called healthcare eurocent, and this explains why Huesca has the cheapest gas of all Spain (Excluding the Canaries). And then, it happened to 95 petrol to be cheaper than diesel:
Diesel: €1.347/l ($6.580/gal)
95 petrol: €1.343/l ($6.561/gal)


----------



## bd popeye

Unleaded mid-grade which is a 10& Ethanol blend is now at $3.299 a gallon in most of Cedar Rapids.

That's down about .50 cents a gallon in the last two months.


----------



## ducus

@bd popeye: every presidential year the fuel prices are decreasing, i've seen the trend in 2008 and 2004 also. Just wait and see afther november5th how the prices are up again! Even in CA were is always the highest fuel price, over 4$/gallon, prices have decreased below 4$, according to gasbuddy!
Constanta -at least 6,9$/gallon.


----------



## bd popeye

I've been driving in the USA since September 1969. When I started driving in Cincinnati Ohio back then regular gas was about .32 cents a gallon. 

Here's a chart with US average fuel prices for the last 5 years.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

bd popeye said:


> When I started driving in Cincinnati Ohio back then regular gas was about .32 cents a gallon.


That's about $ 2 today, taking inflation into account.


----------



## bd popeye

ChrisZwolle said:


> That's about $ 2 today, taking inflation into account.


Yea I just checked an inflation chart.. here ya' go..This chart is adjusted for 2012.

http://inflationdata.com/Inflation/Inflation_Rate/Gasoline_Inflation.asp


----------



## Penn's Woods

ducus said:


> @bd popeye: every presidential year the fuel prices are decreasing, i've seen the trend in 2008 and 2004 also. *Just wait and see afther november5th how the prices are up again!* Even in CA were is always the highest fuel price, over 4$/gallon, prices have decreased below 4$, according to gasbuddy!
> Constanta -at least 6,9$/gallon.


Not true in 2008: gas started going up that spring, was over $4.00 a gallon here that summer - hence several months before the election - started going down during the fall and kept going down after the election. It was under $2.00 around here that winter. Because the economy had crashed and demand was down.

The only reason the Republicans are able to make the gas-has-doubled-under-Obama argument is because it was very low in January 2009, when he took office.


----------



## Blackraven

Who has the most expensive fuel prices OF ALL TIME?

For East Asia, I think Hong Kong is the most expensive

Latest oil pricing information at Shell Hong Kong stations.

Grade	Pump Price HK$ / Litre
Shell FuelSave Diesel	12.35
Shell FuelSave Unleaded	16.85*
Shell V-Power	17.79*

http://www.shell.com.hk/home/content/hkg-en/products_services/on_the_road/fuels/price_board/

What about most expensive in the WHOLE WORLD?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Probably in a very remote area with scarce supplies. Some sources indicate fuel is most expensive in places like Eritrea. 

In Europe, Turkey, Italy, Netherlands and Norway usually have the highest prices.


----------



## Penn's Woods

The Netherlands aren't remote. Higher taxes?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yep:


----------



## Xusein

Turkey has insane fuel prices, you have to remember that average incomes there are much lower than in the Netherlands or Norway.


----------



## Stifler

ChrisZwolle said:


> In Europe, Turkey, Italy, Netherlands and Norway usually have the highest prices.


Prices for September (in eurocents):

Unleaded (95)









Diesel


----------



## Substructure

Any idea why gas is so expensive in Italy?
Huge taxes and lack of competition?


----------



## Stifler

Substructure said:


> Any idea why gas is so expensive in Italy?
> Huge taxes and lack of competition?


Both.

Italy already has the 2nd/3rd highest price in Europe without taxes, so the level of competition must be very low.

And the government everytime there is an emergency (natural disaster, financial crisis...) creates a new tax that is never removed.


----------



## Substructure

Sweet... sounds just like France to me...


----------



## agus_southMVD

Well, to my mind, the combination of high taxes on fuel and the development of an efficient public transport network and bike infrastructure is the right step towards a sustainable transport system.


----------



## bd popeye

Unleaded plus an 10% ethanol blend is now $3.19 a gallon here in Cedar Rapids Iowa.


----------



## CNGL

Here it happened diesel and 95 petrol to cost the same. And LPG has went thru its monthly prize adjustement:

Diesel & 95 petrol: €1.342/l ($6.449/gal)
LPG: €0.779/l ($3.743/gal)


----------



## Attus

After a long time, you may fill Euro95 for less than 400 HUF a liter im Hungary - at least at the cheapest stations.


----------



## Fabri88

Attus said:


> After a long time, you may fill Euro95 for less than 400 HUF a liter im Hungary - at least at the cheapest stations.


Good! I was stunned by gas price when I came there in June and July!

420 HUF/L is like 1,47 €/L but considering Hungarian wages is a crazy price!


----------



## NordikNerd

Today petrol at st1 14,13kr =1,65 €/L


----------



## Vienna21

Today I refueled Euro 98 for €1,379. Diesel the first time since a long time more expensive: € 1,389


----------



## KRX_69

In Portugal, today the prices are: Euro95 - 1,62€ and Diesel - 1,49€. Prices will rise tomorrow.


----------



## bd popeye

I saw Unleaded plus an 10% ethanol blend for $3.15 a gallon at a BP station on the other side of town..


----------



## Fabri88

This weekend (note: Italian weekend deals ended up in September) for the first time since last December when our "beloved" Monti put a 0,082 € excise, Super Unleaded 95 went under 1,70 €/L

1,695 €/L at my nearest Esso station!


----------



## Dolph

I refueled today A95 at €1,24l in Sofia.


----------



## van_allen78

Dolph said:


> I refueled today A95 at €1,24l in Sofia.


The same in Romania - Transylvania , 1,245 Euros , for E95.


----------



## Neverworld

€1.71 for E95 at an unmanned Esso station in the Netherlands today.


----------



## KRX_69

Good prices in Sofia


----------



## Guest

85 cents of an american dollar a liter in Mexico


----------



## johnnyboy55

Poland average price for past week:

E95 1.33 l/€ or 1.70 $/l
Disel 1.35 l/€ or 1.72 $/l 
LPG 0.66 /€ or 0.84 $/l


----------



## KRX_69

^^ It´s the first time i see Diesel more expensive than E95


----------



## Daviedoff

Sluis, The Netherlands (prizes in Euro):

Diesel: 1,379 (Tamoil) and 1,429 (Avia)
Fuel E95: 1,709 (Tamoil) and 1,739 (Avia).


----------



## Penn's Woods

JohnFlint1985 said:


> 3.25$ a gallon of regular today in New Jersey


That's exactly what I was seeing along 22 in Green Brook and North Plainfield yesterday, and I'll be filling up on the way home from Mom's today.

Slight change of topic: many stations in New Jersey charge you less if you pay cash than by card. (Remember, in New Jersey there's no self-service so the attendant has to come to your car anyway.) That $3.259 at certain stations is a cash-only price. Does that happen elsewhere?


----------



## bd popeye

Penn's Woods said:


> That $3.259 at certain stations is a cash-only price. Does that happen elsewhere?


Well I lived in California about eight years ago and that price differential was the case at many stations..two different prices. one for cold green American money. And a higher price for credit purchases. I don't know if that still happens.


----------



## Barto_S

Prices from Poland, Lower Silesia, Wroclaw:

Average----------Minimum
E95 1,31 eur/l----------1,28 eur/l

Diesel 1,34eur/l----------1,30 eur/l

E98 1,31eur/l----------1,30 eur/l

LPG 0,67eur/dm3----------0,62 eur/dm3


----------



## Japinta

Penn's Woods said:


> Slight change of topic: many stations in New Jersey charge you less if you pay cash than by card. (Remember, in New Jersey there's no self-service so the attendant has to come to your car anyway.) That $3.259 at certain stations is a cash-only price. Does that happen elsewhere?


Sometimes in Poland stations offer bargain prices for cash customers. Card fees seem to be high.


----------



## KRX_69

This week in Portugal: E95 - 1,61€/L; Diesel - 1,46€/L.


----------



## bd popeye

Gas is now $2.999 a gallon for unleaded plus in Cedar Rapids IA.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Hooray! I've been waiting for you to say that.

(Still $3.559 here.)


----------



## bd popeye

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^Hooray! I've been waiting for you to say that.
> 
> (Still $3.559 here.)


Yep..even more cheering today as gas had dropped to $2.955 for unleaded plus.:banana: A reminder in Iowa regular unleaded is .10 cents a gallon more than unleaded plus..


----------



## Surel

The effect of EROEI on total energy input to a human-produced energy system in which the net useful energy demand is fixed in time is studied. Replacement of higher EROEI sources with lower EROEI sources results in an increase in the total energy input. Using published EROEI estimates for existing and new primary energy sources, we estimate that total energy inputs will need to increase by a minimum of 40% (and could increase by as much as 400%) to provide a fixed net useful energy for human societies.

Nice paper: http://www.mdpi.com/2071-1050/3/12/2433

And another nice paper: http://www.soest.hawaii.edu/GG/FACU...re_Energy_Sources/Murphy_EROI_AnNYAcSci10.pdf


----------



## Sahelanthropus

Mendota Heights, Minnesota -- $2.99 (2.27euros)


----------



## Penn's Woods

Surel said:


> The effect of EROEI on total energy input to a human-produced energy system in which the net useful energy demand is fixed in time is studied. Replacement of higher EROEI sources with lower EROEI sources results in an increase in the total energy input. Using published EROEI estimates for existing and new primary energy sources, we estimate that total energy inputs will need to increase by a minimum of 40% (and could increase by as much as 400%) to provide a fixed net useful energy for human societies.


Say what??


----------



## Surel

EROEI is the ratio between the energy you need to invest and energy you get from a system. E.g. drilling for oil cost energy, refining of oil cost energy, etc. Nowadays, for one barrel of energy invested you can get something between 10 - 30 barrels of energy available for further consumption in most cases.

The less energy you get back for the energy you invest, the more total invested energy you need in order to keep the same energy output. I.e. if in the 1930s you would get for one barrel of oil invested 100 barrels of crude oil, nowadays you need to invest someting around 4 to 10 barrels to have the same 100 barrels available for consumption. => the total economy consumption of oil increased from 101 barrels to 110 barrels, without actually changing the total amount of energy available for actuall consumption, the 100 barrels. It means that extracting energy becomes more energy intensive.

If you are really interested, read the paper


----------



## bd popeye

Ahh right...^^ I'm readin' that.

Last night on my way home from work I noticed that gas had dropped two more cents a gallon..It is now $2.939 a gallon for unleaded plus in Cedar Rapids IA.


----------



## Blackraven

Malta is a developed country or advanced economy.

However, most of the Maltese people complain that a huge number of their petrol stations/gas stations/fuel stations look like third-world dump heaps like this:










Hence:
The Maltese car-owners want REAL oil companies to come and set-up shop in Malta (the big time ones like Shell, BP - British Petroleum, ExxonMobil, Total, etc.)


----------



## bd popeye

Cedar Rapids Iowa.. 2.889 for unleaded plus.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Now you're just gloating!


----------



## Xusein

LOL, there are some stations still above $3.70 here in CT. 

I don't go to them.


----------



## bd popeye

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^Now you're just gloating!


yep^^:banana:.. But I was out with my wife this morning rembering that when I moved to Iowa in August 2004 gas was only $1.549 a gallon for unleaded plus in Cedar Rapids.

The price is holding at $2.889 a gallon. But I would not be surprised to see a slight bump up in price because a big snowstorm is headed our way tonight and into tomorrow.


----------



## Bzyq_74

Poland - UpperSilesia (Zabrze) Lukoil - today: 

E95 - PLN 5.40/ € 1.32 L 
E98 - PLN 5,67 / € 1.38 L 
Diesel - PLN 5,44 / € 1.33 L 
Diesel Super - PLN 5,75 / € 1.40 L 
LPG - PLN 2.68 / € 0.65 L

exchange rate: 1€ = 4,10 PLN


----------



## g.spinoza

Diesel price is dropping in Italy too. These days it's not hard to find in Brescia prices like 1,55 €/l (7.63 $/gal), while a couple of months ago it was 10 cents more expensive.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I refueled diesel this morning for € 1.33


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

A strong Mexican peso and regular increases to the fuel price have caused the Premium fuel to reach 1 USD per liter (3.785 USD per gallon)


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> I refueled diesel this morning for € 1.33


Wow. That is just 2 eurocents above the diesel price here. And my province has the cheapest gas in Mainland Spain. I've seen it dipping below €1.30 mark this week (€1.299, actually, today it was €1.309/l), while 95 petrol has dropped below €1.40, as I refueled this morning CEST for €1.389/l. Didn't saw the LPG price, though.


----------



## bd popeye

Not many diesel passenger cars in the US as compared to gas powered cars.

Any way, here in Cedar Rapids IA gas jumped up in price from a couple of days ago from $3.15 a gallon to $3.29 a gallon for unleaded plus.


----------



## piotr71

*Britain.*

Supermarkets reveal fuel price cuts












> Four major supermarkets are cutting the price of petrol and diesel.
> 
> Asda, Tesco, Sainsbury's and Morrisons all announced that from Saturday they will be reducing petrol and diesel by up to 2p a litre.
> 
> The cut - the second this week - is in response to lower wholesale fuel prices.


----------



## Aokromes

CNGL said:


> Wow. That is just 2 eurocents above the diesel price here. And my province has the cheapest gas in Mainland Spain. I've seen it dipping below €1.30 mark this week (€1.299, actually, today it was €1.309/l), while 95 petrol has dropped below €1.40, as I refueled this morning CEST for €1.389/l. Didn't saw the LPG price, though.


Vitoria-Gasteiz, Diesel €1.21


----------



## JohnFlint1985

3.15$ per gallon (3,78 L) of regular today


----------



## pepes1gr

Today in Greece (Arta) 1.68 euro per lit.


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> Not many diesel passenger cars in the US as compared to gas powered cars.
> 
> Any way, here in Cedar Rapids IA gas jumped up in price from a couple of days ago from $3.15 a gallon to $3.29 a gallon for unleaded plus.


Today Gas has jumped up to $3.39 a gallon for unleaded plus. Unleaded regular is .10 a gallon more. Unleaded plus is a 10% ethanol blend.


----------



## tosic

Must be so hard for you americans to pay a substantially lower price than us in the UK. Would love to pay thoes prices.


----------



## bd popeye

tosic said:


> Must be so hard for you Americans to pay a substantially lower price than us in the UK. Would love to pay those prices.


Not really tough for me.. we just budget our money accordinling. This past Christmas gas in Cedar Rapids was down to $2.87 a gallon..That did not last long. We have to drive to work and so forth. So what ever the price for gas is we have to pay.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

bd popeye said:


> We have to drive to work and so forth. So what ever the price for gas is we have to pay.


I don't know what your image of Europe is, but over here 85% of passenger travel is by car. At substantially higher gas prices.


----------



## SeanT

The unmanned OK-gasstation here in my town has a price for 95 DKK 11.78 (€ 1.57) /L


----------



## Sercan K.

Probably we use most expensive fuel  . 95 petrol 4,57 TL/Lt ~ 1,95 €/Lt in capital Ankara.


----------



## bd popeye

> We have to drive to work and so forth. So what ever the price for gas is we have to pay.


I was refering strickly to myself & my wife. The public transportation where I live is horrid. The buses don't run in this small city(130,000 pop) at night or on Sunday's or holiday's. pitiful.



ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't know what your image of Europe is, but over here 85% of passenger travel is by car. At substantially higher gas prices.


I've not been to Europe since 1981. Do most people drive to work or take public transit? Or does that , like in the US, depend upon where you live? Thanks!



> Probably we use most expensive fuel . 95 petrol


Wow!. I think the highest grade of gas available in my area is 92 octane... Super Unleaded. I use unleaded plus 89 octane.


----------



## riiga

bd popeye said:


> Wow!. I think the highest grade of gas available in my area is 92 octane... Super Unleaded. I use unleaded plus 89 octane.


Europe uses RON for octance levels while the US uses AKI, so Euro 95 is 91 in the US, and unleaded 89 would probably be 93 in Europe.


----------



## Attus

bd popeye said:


> I've not been to Europe since 1981. Do most people drive to work or take public transit? Or does that , like in the US, depend upon where you live? Thanks!


In the countryside above 90% drive to work (I mean 90% of people that can't get to work by foot or bicycle). In rich nations it's above 98%, in poor nations lower, but even there above 75% drive. 
In big cities it vary heavily, public transport has always a higher split. In London, Paris, Frankfurt/Main or Madrid a majority uses public transport, in most cities, however, only 25-40% uses public transport and the majority drives a car.


----------



## bd popeye

riiga said:


> Europe uses RON for octance levels while the US uses AKI, so Euro 95 is 91 in the US, and unleaded 89 would probably be 93 in Europe.


Thank you..I did not know that. I learn something new everyday!



> In the countryside above 90% drive to work (I mean 90% of people that can't get to work by foot or bicycle). In rich nations it's above 98%, in poor nations lower, but even there above 75% drive.
> In big cities it vary heavily, public transport has always a higher split. In London, Paris, Frankfurt/Main or Madrid a majority uses public transport, in most cities, however, only 25-40% uses public transport and the majority drives a car.


Thank you for your insight.

Here's an article dated 2007 on how Americans get to work.

http://voices.yahoo.com/u-s-government-statistics-most-americans-commute-to-430138.html?cat=9


----------



## www.sercan.de

hofburg said:


> are they still driving cars in Turkey?


rising
2000: 8,320,449 
2012: 16,979,606


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> Today Gas has jumped up to $3.39 a gallon for unleaded plus. Unleaded regular is .10 a gallon more. Unleaded plus is a 10% ethanol blend.


Unleaded plus is ranging from $3.33 to $3.37 in Cedar Rapids IA.


----------



## Bzyq_74

Poland - Silesia today:

Euro 95 - PLN 5.15 / € 1.24 liter 
Euro 98 - PLN 5,40 / € 1.30 liter 
Diesel - PLN 5,10 / € 1.23 liter 
Diesel Super - PLN 5,35 / € 1.29 liter 
LPG - PLN 2.25 / € 0.54 liter

exchange rate: 1€ = 4,15PLN


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> Unleaded plus is ranging from $3.33 to $3.37 in Cedar Rapids IA.


Two days later the price has jumped to $3.49 for unleaded plus.


----------



## Chris_533976

The absolute cheapest for unleaded in Ireland is 149.9c with Diesel at 141.9.

Average prices near me (Dublin) are 
Petrol:155.8c
Diesel:147.8c


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Norway:

95 unleaded: 14.98 NOK/l - € 1.99/l - $ 9.88/gallon
Diesel 13.70 NOK/l - € 1.82/l - $ 9.04/gallon

http://www.statoil.no/


----------



## bd popeye

ChrisZwolle said:


> Norway:
> 
> 95 unleaded: 14.98 NOK/l - € 1.99/l - $ 9.88/gallon
> Diesel 13.70 NOK/l - € 1.82/l - $ 9.04/gallon
> 
> http://www.statoil.no/


Wow! ^^ that has to hurt the wallet.. and we in the USA complain about our gas prices..After seeing that.. *WE* have no reason to complain..none!


----------



## Lafaveiga_madrid

Votuporanga- Sao Paulo State - Brasil (80 k habitants)
prices per liter in us dollar

Gas - 1,42 
Ethanol - 0,91
Diesel - 1,11

http://www.precodoscombustiveis.com.br/


----------



## masages21

Is there anybody from Turkey? I remember you guys had really expensive petrol too.


----------



## g.spinoza

bd popeye said:


> Wow! ^^ that has to hurt the wallet.. and we in the USA complain about our gas prices..After seeing that.. *WE* have no reason to complain..none!


They can afford it, wages are really high there. In Italy petrol is only 20 cents cheaper but wages are waaaay lower. It's more expensive for us than for them.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Average wage in Norway is € 5250 per month. The average household income is probably close to $ 100,000 per year.


----------



## g.spinoza

ChrisZwolle said:


> Average wage in Norway is € 5250 per month. The average household income is probably close to $ 100,000 per year.


Average wage in Italy is € 1620 per month.
'Nuff said.


----------



## Losbp

Latest .92 price when I refueled my car in Jakarta, Indonesia: IDR8,900 or 0.70euro/litre


----------



## Pascal20a

What is diesel in Ukrainian?


----------



## bd popeye

On April 24th I posted this..



bd popeye said:


> Unleaded plus dropped again in Cedar Rapids IA. Now it's $3.159 a gallon. regular unleaded is .10 cents a gallon higher.


Today,17 days later, unleaded plus a 10% ethanol blend is $3.65 a gallon. Regular unleaded is .10 cents a gallon higher.


----------



## Sunfuns

ChrisZwolle said:


> Average wage in Norway is € 5250 per month. The average household income is probably close to $ 100,000 per year.





g.spinoza said:


> Average wage in Italy is € 1620 per month.
> 'Nuff said.


The difference is reduced quit a bit by very high taxes in Norway and extremely high prices (even coming from Switzerland!) for food, but yes there is a significant difference left even after accounting for all that. 

Still, I'd prefer to live in Italy over Norway :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The income tax in Norway is not as high as it is usually portrayed. Several EU countries have higher taxation than Norway. Especially if you factor out the petroleum income tax, Norwegian taxation is only just above OECD average.


----------



## www.sercan.de

masages21 said:


> Is there anybody from Turkey? I remember you guys had really expensive petrol too.





ChrisZwolle said:


> Norway:
> 
> 95 unleaded: 14.98 NOK/l - € 1.99/l - $ 9.88/gallon
> Diesel 13.70 NOK/l - € 1.82/l - $ 9.04/gallon
> 
> http://www.statoil.no/


So its a race between Turkey and Norway for the most expensive gas 

Istanbul:
Gas: 4,57 TL/L (~1,95 €/L ~ 9,53 USD/gallon)
Diesel: 4,07 TL/L (~1,74 €/L ~ 8,56 USD/gallon)


BTW: Average household income year: 22,063 TL (~9.429 € = ~ 12,240 USD)


----------



## Pascal20a

What means Diesel in Ukrainian?


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> On April 24th I posted this..
> 
> Today,17 days later, unleaded plus a 10% ethanol blend is $3.65 a gallon. Regular unleaded is .10 cents a gallon higher.


Gas is now $3.79 for unleaded plus..

http://www.kcrg.com/news/local/Why-Did-Gas-Prices-Jump-20-cents-Overnight-207743591.html



> CEDAR FALLS, Iowa — Gasoline prices in Iowa shot up nearly 20-cents a gallon overnight. The “AAA” motor club said there is an explanation. Gasoline prices in the entire Upper Midwest have gone up, putting the entire region above the national average.
> 
> The “AAA” Fuel Gauge report states the average price per gallon for unleaded regular fuel in Iowa is $3.76 at the close of business Wednesday. The national average is $3.60 a gallon. Because the fuel price report gathers prices at the end of the day, Iowa has likely gone even higher than that.
> 
> The “AAA” spokesperson in Minneapolis said two refineries near Chicago have closed for major maintenance, that closure is responsible for the spike in prices in Iowa and the Midwest.(_...sounds like BS to me_)
> 
> The “AAA” does not expect prices to drop significantly until mid-June. Iowa typically has gasoline prices below the national average.


----------



## Pastaie

In Bucharest, România
5.56 RON/l = 1.28€/l = $6.24/gallon - E95


----------



## Sunfuns

ChrisZwolle said:


> A popular myth. Americans do use their cars more than Europeans, but overall the share of transport by car between Europe and the U.S. does not differ all that much (less than 10%). It's just that in Europe you have better options with alternate transport modes than in the U.S., but for most people that's what it is; an option.
> 
> Americans use their car for 90% of their travel, in Europe this is between 80 and 90%. But Americans do travel much more distance, the average American drives twice as much as Europeans. On the other hand, Dutch car drivers commute longer than American car drivers.


European is a very vague term (as is American in this context). My relatives back in Latvia who are living outside Riga drive all the time because the public transport is rather lousy. I live in Switzerland and feel quite comfortable without a car at all. Public transport is great hear so there is no particular need.

The distance driven and less efficient cars not the share is the key reason why Americans are more sensitive to increases in fuel prices. Plus the fact that a large portion of the population is much less well off than one might assume from movies or visits to touristic places.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Sunfuns said:


> I live in Switzerland and feel quite comfortable without a car at all. Public transport is great here so there is no particular need.


Even in Switzerland 79% of passenger travel is by car. Which is one of the lowest in Europe. It just shows that even with "great public transport" people still overwhelmingly choose to travel by car.

By Europe I mean EU + developed neighboring countries (such as Switzerland, Norway, Iceland). 

Americans often complain about the gas prices, but high gas prices are just a part of the high cost of driving in Europe. The U.S. does not have road taxes like most European countries. Additionally, they also do not have high car purchase taxes which are common in northern Europe (I don't know if they also have separate taxes on new cars apart from VAT in southern / central Europe as well).


----------



## Sunfuns

ChrisZwolle said:


> Even in Switzerland 79% of passenger travel is by car. Which is one of the lowest in Europe. It just shows that even with "great public transport" people still overwhelmingly choose to travel by car.
> 
> By Europe I mean EU + developed neighboring countries (such as Switzerland, Norway, Iceland).
> 
> Americans often complain about the gas prices, but high gas prices are just a part of the high cost of driving in Europe. The U.S. does not have road taxes like most European countries. Additionally, they also do not have high car purchase taxes which are common in northern Europe (I don't know if they also have separate taxes on new cars apart from VAT in southern / central Europe as well).


Even in Switzerland you need the car if you live in a small village/distant suburb or have small children. Neither is the case for me. 

But as I said before never mind the share (is that passenger kilometre share?), I've lived in US and Americans do drive a LOT more than Swiss do. Also I've rarely seen vehicles as big as are common in US on Swiss roads. 

I'm yet to hear anyone here complaining about gas prices. That just doesn't seem to be a popular subject...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Swiss gas prices are not particularly high when compared to the average income. I always felt Switzerland has a love-hate relationship with the car. On one hand it's politically incorrect, but on the other hand driving in Switzerland is not that expensive compared to many other countries (such as Norway). Gas prices are moderate by EU standards and tolls are low as well. 

France has tolls + high gas prices, but if I understand correctly, the road tax to finance tax-funded roads is included in the gas price (in countries like NL, Germany, Denmark, Sweden, Norway, etc. it is a separate monthly/annual tax you have to pay).


----------



## Christian347

Gasoline was €1.54 a liter today in Århus, Denmark which is lower than e.g. Norway. But car prices in Denmark are the highest in Europe and higher than Norway which got the second highest prices in Europe. We pay 105% tax on the first €10,600 and then 180% tax on the rest and extra taxes can be added for big cars so car tax can easily exceed 200% in some cases and be more than 3 times as expensive as in a country like Sweden.

Just a few examples of some expensive cars:

BMW M6 (4,4 Coupé aut.) costs €339,195
Mercedes S600 (5,5 L aut.) costs €454,080
Audi R8 (5,2 FSi Plus Coupé quattro S-tr.) costs €494,985 
Mercedes S65 (6,0 AMG L aut.) costs €643,866


----------



## Sunfuns

I don't think there are more than 0.1% of Danes who could afford that. What kind of cars do people with average incomes buy? I guess it would be advantageous to buy something costing less than 10,600.


----------



## bd popeye

Christian347 said:


> Just a few examples of some expensive cars:
> 
> BMW M6 (4,4 Coupé aut.) costs €339,195($452,486)
> Mercedes S600 (5,5 L aut.) costs €454,080($605,742)
> Audi R8 (5,2 FSi Plus Coupé quattro S-tr.) costs €494,985 ($660,309)
> Mercedes S65 (6,0 AMG L aut.) costs €643,866($858,917)


US prices on the same vehicles.

BMW M6 $109,000 to $115,000(€86,2060)

Mercedes S600 $160,000 (€119,940)

Audi R8 models starts at $114,000 (€85,457)

Mercedes S65 AMG $212,000 (€158,920)


----------



## Christian347

Sunfuns said:


> I don't think there are more than 0.1% of Danes who could afford that. What kind of cars do people with average incomes buy? I guess it would be advantageous to buy something costing less than 10,600.


Yes car prices for small cars are more reasonable but still not cheap.

The most sold cars in Denmark in 2012:

1. VW Up 
2. Toyota Aygo 
3. Kia Picanto
4. Peugeot 107
5. Citroen C1


----------



## Attus

^^ Sure? All this 5 models are very small, "city-mini" cars.


----------



## NordikNerd

Petrol prices of February 2003 

1L unleaded 95


Norway 1,32 €
Great Brittain	1,24 €
Netherlands	1,22 €
Finland 1,18 €
France 1,18 € 
Italy 1,18 € 
Denmark 1,17 €
Germany 1,15 € 
Sweden 1,13 € 
Belgium  1,11 €
Portugal 1,03 €
Switzerland	0,97 €
Austria 0,95 €
Ireland 0,94 €
Spain 0,91 €
Greece 0,81 €


----------



## Christian347

Attus said:


> ^^ Sure? All this 5 models are very small, "city-mini" cars.


Yes but cars are extremely expensive in Denmark due to taxation and big cars even more so. These days those small cars are popular and they have fallen quite a bit in price compared to a few years ago.


----------



## Attus

Christian347 said:


> Yes but cars are extremely expensive in Denmark due to taxation and big cars even more so. These days those small cars are popular and they have fallen quite a bit in price compared to a few years ago.


OK, I see, thank you.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Attus said:


> ^^ Sure? All this 5 models are very small, "city-mini" cars.


It's not that weird, if you consider that these cars are both used as a primary and second car. Many households have more than one car, and the second car is often a compact because it's not used as much for long-distance driving. Especially households with two working parents have two cars. Then there is an increasing amount of small or single-person households who often own such a car as their only car. 

These cars sell well to both demographic groups. It makes more sense to have one large family car and a small car, than two large family cars.


----------



## bd popeye

posted June 13th



bd popeye said:


> A couple of days ago gas settled out at $3.49 a gallon which is an 10% Ethanol blend.


Last night when I came home from work I noticed that unleaded plus was $3.39 a gallon. Regular unleaded is .10 cents a gallon higher.


----------



## g.spinoza

Refilled diesel yesterday for 1.6€/l outside Brescia. Within the city prices ar as high as 1.7€/l.


----------



## spek0156

Euro 95 € 1,669 for a liter by Esso Leimuiden


----------



## NordikNerd

Fuel price Assens, DK on june 25th

1,55 EUR/L for 95 petrol


----------



## narkelion

I've just filled my tank, 50€: 28 liters. 1,784€/l in Rome center.

Yesterday I saw a Esso station selling unleaded 95 at 1,704:nuts:


----------



## bd popeye

Posted June 21st;



bd popeye said:


> Last night when I came home from work I noticed that unleaded plus was $3.39 a gallon. Regular unleaded is .10 cents a gallon higher.


Yesterday we gassed up the car and unleaded plus is now $3.17 a gallon.


----------



## bd popeye

Posted July 1st



bd popeye said:


> Yesterday we gassed up the car and unleaded plus is now $3.17 a gallon.


As of this morning unleaded plus is down to $3.09 a gallon.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

narkelion said:


> Today in Rome: 1,839 €/lit.


oh my god !!!


----------



## narkelion

VITORIA MAN said:


> oh my god !!!


It always raises during summer...:bash::bash:

Today, another service station: 1,888€/lt.


----------



## VITORIA MAN

la benzina e molto costosa in italia ma i salari sono bassi


----------



## Blackraven

Fabri88 said:


> What's the fuel price in Eritrea? A friend of mine flew there yesterday with his Eritrean girlfriend and it's planning a tour from Asmara to Massawa.


I'm not sure on the specifics (you can find it on the internet)

Either way, their economy is currently still one of the poorest in the African region (heck, even Kenya fares better).

So that brings some idea just from that...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The media has said that gas in Eritrea is the most expensive in the world at $ 12 per gallon or more (that would be around € 2.35 per liter). The cause would be the overall lack of reliable fuel supply, not taxation.


----------



## CNGL

narkelion said:


> Today, another service station: 1,888€/lt.


WHAAAAAAAAAT? It makes the €1.433/l that was posted here yesterday to look cheap. But still far from that €2.29 in Northeastern Italy last year .


----------



## narkelion

CNGL said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAT? It makes the €1.433/l that was posted here yesterday to look cheap. But still far from that €2.29 in Northeastern Italy last year .


The price dropped down since last year. Now it shouldn't go over 2€. It did, last year.


----------



## CNGL

95 petrol/gas has dropped to €1.409/l today. Diesel is at €1.315/l.


----------



## riiga

Prices have gone down a bit.

*95:* 14,28 kr per liter (1,65 €/liter, $8.31/gal)
*Diesel:* 14,19 kr per liter (1,64 €/liter, $8.26/gal)
*E85:* 9,74 kr per liter (1,12 €/liter, $5.67/gal)


----------



## bd popeye

We just gassed up our car after a short road trip. Unleaded plus was $3.25 a gallon. However the price in our area of eastern Iowa varies from $3.39 a gallon to $3.23 a gallon for unleaded plus.


----------



## narkelion

I did the same thing yesterday night: I found a really cheap gas station, selling unleaded 95 at 1,620 and diesel at 1,520. (€/lt)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Norway:

Euro 95: 15.46 NOK / € 1.98 per liter / $ 9.992 per gallon
Euro 98: 16.21 NOK / € 2.07 per liter / $ 10.484 per gallon
Diesel: 14.05 NOK / € 1.80 per liter / $ 9.084 per gallon


----------



## narkelion

WOW! How can Norway be more expensive than Italy? In our country, 1€ out of the total per liter are taxes... Is it true also in Norway?


----------



## Attus

In Western Germany I filled E10 yesterday for 1.56/l ($ 7.85/gal). Prices are nowadays very stable, have moved only 3-4 cents up and down in the recent months.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

narkelion said:


> WOW! How can Norway be more expensive than Italy? In our country, 1€ out of the total per liter are taxes... Is it true also in Norway?


Taxation of course. Keep in mind the average gross monthly salary in Norway is € 5200 (double that of the Netherlands).


----------



## narkelion

ChrisZwolle said:


> Taxation of course. Keep in mind the average gross monthly salary in Norway is &#128; 5200 (double that of the Netherlands).


Oh, thanks for the explanation... I didn't know.


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

Fuel prices per liter in Mexico as of 11.08.2013

Magna 87 - 11.69 MXN / 0.948 USD / 0.695 EUR (3.59 USD per gallon)
Premium 92 - 12.25 MXN / 0.994 USD / 0.729 EUR (3.76 USD per gallon)
Diesel - 12.05 MXN / 0.978 USD / 0.717 EUR (3.7 USD per gallon)

It doesn't hurt that much for me (yet), but the prices don't stop rising 

OTOH, it has helped me to improve my driving habits. Two weeks ago I got 7.1 l/100 km in urban cycle (it's a great achievement if we think about a 22 yr-old car with a 3-spd auto transmission). Last week I got 8.0.


----------



## piotr71

B1 Dortmund, two days ago.


----------



## Heico-M

ChrisZwolle said:


> Norway:
> 
> Euro 95: 15.46 NOK / € 1.98 per liter / $ 9.992 per gallon
> Euro 98: 16.21 NOK / € 2.07 per liter / $ 10.484 per gallon
> Diesel: 14.05 NOK / € 1.80 per liter / $ 9.084 per gallon


Objection: Prices vary a lot in Norway.

The prices you are stating are probably the highest you can find in the hole country.

Current fuel prices in Norway can be found here:
Benzin: http://www.dinside.no/php/oko/bensin/vis_prisliste.php?pristype=1
Diesel: http://www.dinside.no/php/oko/bensin/vis_prisliste.php?pristype=2

Benzin has a price range from NOK 14,15 to 15,37 / € 1,81 - 1,97.
Diesel is from 12,75 to 14,01 / € 1,63 - 1,80

Funny enough, both the lowest and the highest prices are found in Oslo.


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> Taxation of course. Keep in mind the average gross monthly salary in Norway is € 5200 (double that of the Netherlands).


On the other hand, how much of their oil is local? (From the North Sea, I mean, of course.)


----------



## Fabri88

Somewhere in Ukraine. Prices seem to be in €:


----------



## Fabri88

Right now from Livigno, an Italian duty and tax-free town next to the Swiss Border:


----------



## Village Idiot

Heico-M said:


> Objection: Prices vary a lot in Norway.
> 
> The prices you are stating are probably the highest you can find in the hole country.
> 
> Current fuel prices in Norway can be found here:
> Benzin: http://www.dinside.no/php/oko/bensin/vis_prisliste.php?pristype=1
> Diesel: http://www.dinside.no/php/oko/bensin/vis_prisliste.php?pristype=2
> 
> Benzin has a price range from NOK 14,15 to 15,37 / € 1,81 - 1,97.
> Diesel is from 12,75 to 14,01 / € 1,63 - 1,80
> 
> Funny enough, both the lowest and the highest prices are found in Oslo.


I wouldn't rely on those numbers as anything but a sample. Norway has a restorative fuel pricing market so prices go down gradually and then rapidly up at sites in competitive markets. Norway is full of isolated towns with extremely high distribution costs due to difficult delivery conditions. Often these same markets have no competition and thus no reason to discount prices from the local list price which includes distribution costs. The locals can choose to buy locally or take an expensive ferry in winter storm conditions to some larger community with some competition. The chain called Best exemplifies this kind of station. If you think fuel is expensive in Oslo then you haven't been to Best Vega or Best Tana where fuel is often 60 ore to 2 kroner more than in a town close to a terminal.

Also, the city of Tromso has a local fuel tax of 90 ore instead of the toll that most Norwegian towns have to pay for local road improvement. Thus they are also usually quite a bit more expensive than other towns.


----------



## Village Idiot

bd popeye said:


> E85 in Cedar Rapids is $2.89 a gallon. I don't know anyone that uses that blend.


In Sweden it was fairly popular when the government was promoting it through vehicle tax incentives and mandated that all gas stations sold it. Now that those incentives are gone demand is plumetting.

E85 has signficantly less energy content than E5 or E10 so it is not really all that good of a deal without incentives.

E30 will probably be the next wave in the US as engines can be optimized to run on it better than low blends like E15 or high blends like E85


----------



## bd popeye

Village Idiot said:


> In Sweden it was fairly popular when the government was promoting it through vehicle tax incentives and mandated that all gas stations sold it. Now that those incentives are gone demand is plumetting.
> 
> E85 has signficantly less energy content than E5 or E10 so it is not really all that good of a deal without incentives.
> 
> E30 will probably be the next wave in the US as engines can be optimized to run on it better than low blends like E15 or high blends like E85


Our cars where I work run off E85... they seem to run fine to me. Of course they are engineered to do so.


----------



## Village Idiot

bd popeye said:


> Our cars where I work run off E85... they seem to run fine to me. Of course they are engineered to do so.


If the engine has been modified, which is a relatively minor matter, the motorist usually won't notice much difference. The energy density is lower though so you'll have to fill the tank more often and means that although the price is usually a bit lower, you need to be aware of that when comparing to regular unleaded if you have a flexi-fuel vehicle. You might think you're getting a good deal but end up paying more per unit of energy.


----------



## bd popeye

Village Idiot said:


> If the engine has been modified, which is a relatively minor matter, the motorist usually won't notice much difference. The energy density is lower though so you'll have to fill the tank more often and means that although the price is usually a bit lower, you need to be aware of that when comparing to regular unleaded if you have a flexi-fuel vehicle. You might think you're getting a good deal but end up paying more per unit of energy.


The Great state of Iowa pays our fuel bill...

*Iowa.gov – The Official Website of the State of Iowa*


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul:
Benzin/Gas: 5,14 TL/L (~1,91 €/L ~ 9,57 USD/gallon)
Diesel: 4,60 TL/L (~1,71 €/L ~ 8,58 USD/gallon)


BTW: Average household income / year: 22,063 TL (~8.211 € = ~ 10,873 USD)


----------



## bd popeye

Our gas skyrocketed yesterday from a high of $3.33 a gallon to $3.69 a gallon for unleaded plus.

The claim for the price spike is fear over war in the mideast.


----------



## Coover

Always surprised at European fuel prices. In Brisbane, Australia we currently pay $1.45/litre ($1.45 Australian=.98 euro). That's for 91 octane unleaded, 95 octane is usually +5cents/litre, and 98 octane 10c/litre dearer. Diesel is $1.50/litre and LPG 85c/litre (.57 Euro). Diesel cars are not that common in Australia (but their popularity is slowly on the up), 6 cylinder an V8 cars are still popular, and very few cars under 1800cc are sold here.


----------



## riiga

I saw prices over 15 SEK/liter at a station today, 15,08 SEK/liter (1,72 €/l, $8.60/gallon) to be exact. hno:


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> Our gas skyrocketed yesterday from a high of $3.33 a gallon to $3.69 a gallon for unleaded plus.
> 
> The claim for the price spike is fear over war in the mideast.


Today the prices have settled a bit...

Unleaded plus $3.59 - $3.49 a gallon
Diesel $3.89 a gallon
E85..still cheap at $2.39 a gallon


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Coover said:


> 6 cylinder an V8 cars are still popular, and very few cars under 1800cc are sold here.


There is a trend in Europe with smaller engines, because they are more powerful than 10 - 15 years ago. Nowadays there are even mid-size family cars with a 1.2 liter engine. Full-size family cars with engines over 2.0 L are quite rare.


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> Today the prices have settled a bit...
> 
> Unleaded plus $3.59 - $3.49 a gallon
> Diesel $3.89 a gallon
> E85..still cheap at $2.39 a gallon


As of yesterday..

Unleaded plus $3.45 - $3.33 a gallon
Diesel $3.89 a gallon
E85..still cheap at $2.39 a gallon

I'll check it on my way to and from work..


----------



## Heico-M

We have a new law in Germany which forces each single petrol station to report their fuel prices to the authorities. Changes have to be registered within five minutes. 

The registration office (called Markttransparenzstelle) delivers the data to various websites where the consumer can see in real time which station in their area is cheapest. I have a new app on my cell phone :banana:

Super E10 was at €1,54 - 1,55 per litre in my region today
In Hamburg it was from € 1,47 / ltr. Quite a difference.


----------



## bd popeye

As of last evening in Cedar Rapids IA

Unleaded plus $3.18 up to $3.33 a gallon
Diesel $3.89 a gallon


----------



## Valvejoodik

Estonia:

95 = 1,279€/L
98 = 1,319€/L
D = 1,304€/L
http://neste.ee/


----------



## Penn's Woods

Dropped six cents a gallon overnight at the neighborhood Sunoco. Now $3.439. Got as high as $3.679 in late August but has been dropping steadily since.


----------



## bd popeye

Penn's Woods said:


> Dropped six cents a gallon overnight at the neighborhood Sunoco. Now $3.439. Got as high as $3.679 in late August but has been dropping steadily since.


Our unleaded plus also dropped by six cents a gallon over nite. It is now $3.12 a gallon for unleaded plus an 10% ethanol blend.


----------



## narkelion

Priced "dropped" also here in Italy. From 1,920€/liter now we're down to 1,780€/liter for the unleaded 95. Prices went up because of the Syrian crysis, but now it seems to have been resized.


----------



## Redouane

Morocco:

Euro 95: €1.16
Diesel: €0.83

Algeria:

Euro 95: €0.21
Diesel €0.12


----------



## narkelion

Redouane said:


> Morocco: Euro 95: €1.16 Diesel: €0.83 Algeria: Euro 95: *€0.21* Diesel €0.12


Oh my! That's a ridiculous price!! Fuel in Algeria costs less then water!


----------



## Penn's Woods

Filled up twice today (Friday): $3.259/gallon for regular near my mother's in Union County, N.J., this morning, $3.839 in Plattsburgh, N.Y., about 20 miles south of the border, this afternoon. I haven't gotten a good look at any gas station in Quebec yet....


----------



## Penn's Woods

$1.314 (Canadian) per litre at an Esso* station near my hotel in Montreal. Which works out to $1.275 per litre U.S., or about $4.85 a gallon.

*Haven't seen an Esso sign in the U.S. since I was about 8 years old, when they changed their name to Exxon.


----------



## Bzyq_74

Poland - Silesia today:

Euro 95 - PLN 5.57 / € 1.32 liter 
Euro 98 - PLN 5,77 / € 1.36 liter 
Diesel - PLN 5,57 / € 1.32 liter 
LPG - PLN 2.35 / € 0.56 liter

exchange rate: 1€ = 4,23PLN


----------



## g.spinoza

New taxes on fuel are going to raise its price in Italy by 2 cents, starting tomorrow.


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

Redouane said:


> Morocco:
> 
> Euro 95: €1.16
> Diesel: €0.83
> 
> Algeria:
> 
> Euro 95: €0.21
> Diesel €0.12


I wish for the Algerian fuel prices combined with the Luxemburg living standards!


----------



## mitasis

Couldn' t remember how much time before... I bought today Euro 95 for 1,59 € in Thessaloniki, Greece. 

Seems like after Syria war is cancelled, petrol prices are dropping constantly.


----------



## narkelion

I filled my tank yesterday, in Rome, at 1.714€/liter.

Prices are slowly going down, even if VAT raised to 22% and 2 more cent were added to the fuel tax.


----------



## bd popeye

Unleaded plus, a 10% ethanol blend, is ranging from $3.07 to $3.12 a gallon in Cedar Rapids IA. Regular unleaded is .10 cents a gallon higher.


----------



## kwachu

Poland - Zgorzelec Citronex:

Euro 95 - PLN 4.99 / € 1.19 liter 
Euro 98 - PLN 5,69 / € 1.42 liter 
Diesel - PLN 4,99 / € 1.19 liter 

exchange rate: 1€ = 4,20PLN


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> Unleaded plus, a 10% ethanol blend, is ranging from $3.07 to $3.12 a gallon in Cedar Rapids IA. Regular unleaded is .10 cents a gallon higher.


Last night on the way home some gas stations are selling unleaded plus for $3.03 a gallon. The highest price for unleaded plus in our area is $3.14 a gallon.


----------



## Japinta

kwachu said:


> Poland - Zgorzelec Citronex:
> 
> Euro 95 - PLN 4.99 / € 1.19 liter
> Euro 98 - PLN 5,69 / € 1.42 liter
> Diesel - PLN 4,99 / € 1.19 liter
> 
> exchange rate: 1€ = 4,20PLN


Wow, this is really cheap station! In my city the lowest prices are 5,37 for E95 and 5,39 for diesel.


----------



## bd popeye

I found this graph to help us in the US to understand European fuel prices.

http://goeurope.about.com/gi/o.htm?....eia.gov/countries/prices/gasolinewithtax.cfm


----------



## bd popeye

Yesterday I saw that here in Cedar Rapids IA gas has dropped below $3 a gallon. The new low for unleaded plus is $2.97 a gallon.


----------



## Heico-M

It appears that the new market regulation office shows some effect.

Prices used to up and down all the time. At one point, they are risen by a few cents and then drop down gradually, until somebody introduces a new round of price increases. Usually twice a week.

Now it seems that the dropping of the prices goes way faster than before. I assume that drivers check their fuel price apps constantly and find the cheapest station more easily which intensifies the local competition heavily.

One example: Yesterday in the evening, I saw that the "branded" stations like Aral and Shell had gone up from 1,469 € / ltr. to 1,559 € (E10).
When I checked my app two hours ago, they were already as low as yesterday again.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I tanked diesel this evening for € 1.35 per liter, or $ 6.93 per gallon, less than what I paid in the summer in Germany (up to € 1.49 per liter or $ 7.68 per gallon.

Regular gasoline is now € 1.778 per liter in the Netherlands, or $ 9.15 per gallon, also down a bit. You can get a 12 cent discount at some unmanned stations.

Though discounted fuel does not actually save you that much money, it's more of a psychological thing. I save € 8 per month if I don't tank at a motorway service area but an unmanned discount station at 18 000 kilometers per year.


----------



## Heico-M

ChrisZwolle said:


> Though discounted fuel does not actually save you that much money, it's more of a psychological thing. I save € 8 per month if I don't tank at a motorway service area but an unmanned discount station at 18 000 kilometers per year.


Apart from that, it helps pressing prices down, if everyone chooses the cheapest gas station available - of course not spending more on fuel to reach that particular station than you save on the fuel itself - it is simply the power of the masses.


----------



## Xusein

ChrisZwolle said:


> Though discounted fuel does not actually save you that much money, it's more of a psychological thing. I save € 8 per month if I don't tank at a motorway service area but an unmanned discount station at 18 000 kilometers per year.


For every $1 a gallon the prices rise, I think that I spend $10 more when I fill up. Same thing with saving when prices fall. Although that doesn't add too much at the time, that's about $40 more in my pocket a month when prices fall. Prices have fallen almost 50 cents in the last month so I think I'm saving at least $20 in gas costs this month as opposed to last month.

Filled up at $3.50 today here in Connecticut. Closer to my home, the prices are hovering at $3.80. I don't fill up near my home but closer to my work where prices are cheaper for some reason (probably zone pricing, I live in a more affluent area). I'm probably saving $15 a month by going to cheaper stations.


----------



## ChrisZwolle




----------



## Xusein

Seems legit. Prices in Springfield are usually 25-30 cents cheaper than here. If I am travelling further north or west, I usually fill up in MA.


----------



## desertpunk

$3.06 in ABQ


----------



## Penn's Woods

Made a little foray into suburbia this afternoon. Prices dropping below $3.30 in suburban Philadelphia, below $3.20 in Delaware....


----------



## narkelion

Just refuelled at 1,691€/liter. That's actually a record for me since a couple of years.

Fuel price is really slowly going down.


----------



## El Tiburon

Yesterday, I bought gas at $3.26 per gallon of regular unleaded in North Miami, Florida. That's 86 cents per liter for those who use the metric system. Lower than last month but still way too high.


----------



## bd popeye

In Cedar Rapids IA fuel is;

Unleaded plus is ranging from $2.97 to $3.12 a gallon.

E85 is $2.49 a gallon.

Diesel is $3.79 a gallon in some stations a little higher.

Regular unleaded is about .10 cents a gallon higher than unleaded plus.

Unleaded Premium is about .20 cents a gallon higher than unleaded plus..


----------



## Vienna21

The lowest prices since at least 2 years and equal for Diesel and Euro 95.

Euro 95: € 1,295 per liter
Diesel: € 1,295 per liter


----------



## narkelion

bd popeye said:


> In Cedar Rapids IA fuel is;
> 
> Unleaded plus is ranging from $2.97 to $3.12 a gallon.
> 
> E85 is $2.49 a gallon.
> 
> Diesel is $3.79 a gallon in some stations a little higher.
> 
> Regular unleaded is about .10 cents a gallon higher than unleaded plus.
> 
> Unleaded Premium is about .20 cents a gallon higher than unleaded plus..


Why is Diesel so expensive? Here Costs 10 to 15 cents less than gasoline...

And what are the differences between all those unleaded? 95/98/100 octane?


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Apparently, there are differences in how we measure octane. (I'm not a scientist; I have no idea what octane even is...) The choices here are usually 87, 89 and 93.


----------



## bd popeye

narkelion said:


> Why is Diesel so expensive? Here Costs 10 to 15 cents less than gasoline...
> 
> And what are the differences between all those unleaded? 95/98/100 octane?


narkelion I do not know where you live..so..in answer to your question

I don't know. More than likely due to the fact that in the US very few private autos are diesel. But nearly all large commercial trucks are.


----------



## gugi182

*89.7* pero liter in Puerto Rico


----------



## narkelion

bd popeye said:


> narkelion I do not know where you live..so..in answer to your question I don't know. More than likely due to the fact that in the US very few private autos are diesel. But nearly all large commercial trucks are.


I live in one of the countries in which fuel costs more... Italy. 

Thank you for the info, here diesel is becoming more and more popular because it costs less than gasoline. And all commercial vehicle are, I don't know any truck with gasoline engine.


----------



## gugi182

Down here in Puerto Rico some gas stations are using 10% Ethanol. Gas is around $3.30 a gallon or 89.7 to 91.7. We don't measure gas by gallon, down here it's by liters. Hope this helps.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

U.S. unleaded premium is comparable to European regular (E95). 

The diesel tax is higher than the gasoline tax in the U.S. Very few European countries have higher diesel prices than gas prices.


----------



## Brazilian001

Here in Brazil (Rio de Janeiro)

- gasoline: $1.33 per liter
- diesel: $1.05 per liter
- ethanol: $0.96 per liter


----------



## bd popeye

In Cedar Rapids IA gas is now ranging from $2.96 to $3.09 a gallon for unleaded plus.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Pushing $3.00 a gallon in mother's area of New Jersey on Sunday. (Pushing from above, so to speak, I mean: the station I usually buy at when I'm there was at $3.059 Saturday and $3.039 Sunday.) But I didn't need gas then. Paid $3.339 in Philadelphia yesterday.


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> In Cedar Rapids IA gas is now ranging from $2.96 to $3.09 a gallon for unleaded plus.


I paid $2.88 a gallon for unleaded plus yesterday. Most stations here now are under the $3 a gallon marker.


----------



## Daviedoff

Prizes in Blankenberge, Belgium (Esso Express):
Diesel: 1,265€/liter.
E95: 1,45€/liter.


----------



## Xusein

$3.23 (€0.62/liter) here in CT, that was a discount.

While in some other states, gas is going below $3, here most of the stations are still above $3.50...


----------



## unmirandes

:nuts:

Spain 
Miranda de ebro
This prices are from the cheapest fuel station.

G95 1.299€
G98 1.389€
Gasóleo A habitual 1.259€
Nuevo gasoleo A 1.399€  
Gasóleo b 1.047€ 
Gasóleo c 1.037€ 
Biodiesel 1.280€


----------



## John Maynard

ChrisZwolle said:


> You still have to pay those taxes when you import the car. Importing is popular though, especially from Germany.


I see, so you pay taxes on an annual fare based on car motorization. What about registering them in another EU country (especially, if you live in this place as well)? Trucks uses this to avoid high taxes and administrative barriers of one's country, why not cars?


----------



## Heico-M

John Maynard said:


> I see, so you pay taxes on an annual fare based on car motorization. What about registering them in another EU country (especially, if you live in this place as well)? Trucks uses this to avoid high taxes and administrative barriers of one's country, why not cars?


As a priviate citizen, you can only register a car the place you live. You need an address, you see? Companies may have a subsidiary or a post box abroad, that is not the case for privates.


----------



## bd popeye

Cedar Rapids IA USA...

I noticed while we were out this morning that gas is down to $2.79 a gallon for unleaded plus...that would be a good thing.


----------



## Langeveldt

South Africa
SASOL Buffelsfonteinweg, Port Elizabeth

R13,89 (Unleaded)

Thats about 85 pence a liter, not sure in other currencies


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^$1.36 US per liter (according to www.xe.com); about $5.15 per gallon.

EDIT: that's based on 85 pence.


----------



## Brazilian001

Brazil, Rio de Janeiro 

- G95 0.90€ 
- diesel 0.70€ 
- ethanol 0.65€


----------



## Langeveldt

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^$1.36 US per liter (according to www.xe.com); about $5.15 per gallon.
> 
> EDIT: that's based on 85 pence.


Not at Euro prices yet, but double what it was 6 years ago


----------



## SeanT

Well, here in Denmark I used to pay DKK 5.25 for 20 years ago. Today DKK 11.70 /l


----------



## Attus

^^ But I think your incomes, too, are now higher than 20 years ago  
There's inflation everywhere.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The problem in recent years is the recession. Inflation went on, but wages did not. Many people have seen no inflation correction to their wages for a couple of years now, which means the wages are as much as 10% lower (inflation-corrected) than it was 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## radamfi

This graph shows average earnings compared to petrol/diesel costs in the UK since 1987

http://www.inflationarypressure.com...trol and Diesel&inputb=Average Earnings Index

They tracked each other closely until a few years ago. A similar trend can be seen for rail fares.


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> Cedar Rapids IA USA...
> 
> I noticed while we were out this morning that gas is down to $2.79 a gallon for unleaded plus...that would be a good thing.


We went on a road trip to Platteville WI today..In south western Wisconsin E85 is $2.99 a gallon. Regular unleaded is $3.16 a gallon.

Here in Cedar Rapids Unleaded plus a 10% Ethanol blend is at $2.86 to $2.99 a gallon.


----------



## EywaEywa

NordikNerd said:


> Petrol prices of February 2003
> 
> 1L unleaded 95
> 
> 
> Norway 1,32 €
> Great Brittain 1,24 €
> Netherlands 1,22 €
> Finland 1,18 €
> France 1,18 €
> Italy 1,18 €
> Denmark 1,17 €
> Germany 1,15 €
> Sweden 1,13 €
> Belgium 1,11 €
> Portugal 1,03 €
> Switzerland 0,97 €
> Austria 0,95 €
> Ireland 0,94 €
> Spain 0,91 €
> Greece 0,81 €


any updates in 2013/2014?


----------



## bd popeye

Been a while since anyone has posted...



bd popeye said:


> We went on a road trip to Platteville WI today..In south western Wisconsin E85 is $2.99 a gallon. Regular unleaded is $3.16 a gallon.
> 
> Here in Cedar Rapids Unleaded plus a 10% Ethanol blend is at $2.86 to $2.99 a gallon.


Gas has fluctuated in price in the last 10 days or so..It dropped down to $2.71 a gallon for unleaded plus for a day or so.That did not last long.

As of today unleaded plus a 10% ethanol blend in Iowa is ranging from $2.79 up to $2.84 a gallon in my area of eastern Iowa.


----------



## hjf

EywaEywa said:


> any updates in 2013/2014?


Check this link

http://www.fuel-prices-europe.info

Best 
hjf


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> Gas has fluctuated in price in the last 10 days or so..It dropped down to $2.71 a gallon for unleaded plus for a day or so.That did not last long.
> 
> As of today unleaded plus a 10% ethanol blend in Iowa is ranging from $2.79 up to $2.84 a gallon in my area of eastern Iowa.


Unleaded plus a 10% ethanol blend in Eastern Iowa is ranging from $2.69 to $2.97 a gallon.

That's quite a price difference for our area.


----------



## Penn's Woods

I keep forgetting to report that the Sunoco a block from my storage unit, and the Exxon across the street from it (Front St. at Oregon Ave., Philadelphia) were charging $3.599 a gallon for regular at 9 a.m. on New Year's Day and $3.*6*99 three hours later. $3.499 that day at the Sunoco in town. ($3.559 now.)


----------



## bd popeye

Our fuel prices bumped up to $3.09 a gallon for unleaded plus.. but have now dropped down to $2.96 to $2.99 a gallon.


----------



## bd popeye

Our gas in Cedar Rapids IA is ranging from $2.93 - $3.09 a gallon for unleaded plus which is a 10% ethanol blend.

Regular unleaded and premium unleaded are .10 to .30 cents higher a gallon.


----------



## narkelion

Fouel prices went a bit down here: 

unleaded reached $8.5 a gallon, diesel $7.8


----------



## Kanadzie

I bought gas today like most people here in Montreal Canada as it is the cheapest it has been in a long time. 1.339 CAD per litre, for 87 (average) octane fuel (more or less same as 91 RON for our European friends)

This price will most likely increase by about 10 cents tomorrow as is normal...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Dutch government is contemplating lowering the excise on fuel, because it went op on January 1 and gas station owners complain about losing customers in the border areas. It is probably not a coincidence because the Central Bureau of Statistics reported today that the Q4 2013 economic growth was better than expected at +0.7% (they expected between 0.3 and 0.5%), which means higher revenues for the government to offset a possible fuel duty reduction.

Currently the excise duty is;

* € 0.76 per liter for petrol/gas
* € 0.48 per liter for diesel
* € 0.32 per liter for LPG/Autogas

On top of that is a strategic fuel supply tax and 21% sales tax over the excise duty and 21% sales tax over the market price. All taxes combined are over € 1 per liter.

The current petrol/gas price in the Netherlands is € 1.779 per liter, or $ 9.24 per gallon.


----------



## bd popeye

Gas is ranging from $3.09 up to $3.19 a gallon for unleaded plus which is an 10% ethanol blend. Other ,unleaded regular and unleaded premium is 10. to .30 cents higher a gallon in Cedar Rapids IA..


----------



## Kanadzie

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Dutch government is contemplating lowering the excise on fuel, because it went op on January 1 and gas station owners complain about losing customers in the border areas.
> 
> The current petrol/gas price in the Netherlands is € 1.779 per liter, or $ 9.24 per gallon.


It's really strange that NL has such extremely high fuel taxes, considering a) it has all the gasoline because of Shell, etc and b) it's a 20 minute drive to any neighboring country and the price difference pays the trip :lol:


----------



## myosh_tino

Prices in California have jumped about 20-30 cents a gallon over the past few weeks as refiners are switching from winter-blend to summer-blend gasoline. This requires the refineries to shut down while they do the conversion which leads to short-term shortages and rising prices. Some have said the California average may top $4 a gallon in the coming weeks.

In my area (San Jose, CA), regular unleaded is going for $3.69 a gallon. It was as low as $3.29 a few weeks ago.


----------



## tosic

myosh_tino said:


> Prices in California have jumped about 20-30 cents a gallon over the past few weeks as refiners are switching from winter-blend to summer-blend gasoline. This requires the refineries to shut down while they do the conversion which leads to short-term shortages and rising prices. Some have said the California average may top $4 a gallon in the coming weeks.
> 
> In my area (San Jose, CA), regular unleaded is going for $3.69 a gallon. It was as low as $3.29 a few weeks ago.


Must be hard to pay such a high price for fuel compared to most of the western world


----------



## Innsertnamehere

tosic said:


> Must be hard to pay such a high price for fuel compared to most of the western world


even compared to canada it's extremely cheap. $4.80 a gallon is the current price in Toronto. The provincial tax on it is probably going to start going up over the next few years, Gas is going to start getting even more expensive. (Likely closer to the $5.20 range). Highest I've seen prices is $5.30 a gallon.


----------



## Xusein

myosh_tino said:


> Prices in California have jumped about 20-30 cents a gallon over the past few weeks as refiners are switching from winter-blend to summer-blend gasoline. This requires the refineries to shut down while they do the conversion which leads to short-term shortages and rising prices. Some have said the California average may top $4 a gallon in the coming weeks.


$4 is not a big deal anymore. Been there, done that.

The price range here in CT seems to be between $3.60-4.20/gallon throughout the year. Never seems to go below or above that.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^I haven't seen anything above $4.00 since 2008. Except when passing through Connecticut.


----------



## bd popeye

tosic said:


> Must be hard to pay such a high price for fuel compared to most of the western world


Thank you for your concern.

On an added note I save on my gas when I use my Hy-Vee Fuel saver card. The most I ever saved was .22 cents a gallon.We normally shop at Hy-Vee for our groceries. We do not purchase items we do not need to save on fuel.

Thank you and have a blessed day!


----------



## Xusein

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^I haven't seen anything above $4.00 since 2008. Except when passing through Connecticut.


You don't go through NYC area often? Prices there are usually around the same (not counting NJ).

The average around here is around $3.60/gal. Around 30 cents above the national average. 

That might sound like a lot but if you're filling up, I think I pay $3-5 more than the average American would.


----------



## Penn's Woods

bd popeye said:


> Thank you for your concern.
> 
> On an added note I save on my gas when I use my Hy-Vee Fuel saver card. The most I ever saved was .22 cents a gallon.We normally shop at Hy-Vee for our groceries. We do not purchase items we do not need to save on fuel.


I have a Sunoco/A-Plus right on my five-block "commute" and, therefore, their "Rewards Card." Had a hankering for a sausage-egg-and-cheese-on-English-muffin (I hardly ever eat that sort of thing) Saturday morning which will get me 10 cents a gallon off my next fill-up there. It's still usually cheaper in New Jersey though.





Xusein said:


> You don't go through NYC area often? Prices there are usually around the same (not counting NJ).
> 
> The average around here is around $3.60/gal. Around 30 cents above the national average.
> 
> That might sound like a lot but if you're filling up, I think I pay $3-5 more than the average American would.


I don't go through the city or Long Island often. (How does one go through Long Island...?); I haven't noticed that prices north of the city are all that high, but it's been a while. I think I've been in New York (outside Staten Island, where I have relatives) or New England three times in the last five years....

I was conscious, from past experience, of the price difference between the U.S. and Canada when I went to Quebec last fall, but paying $40-odd dollars a tank instead of $30-odd didn't feel that bad, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Xusein

Westchester and Fairfield are pretty bad, lots of rich people to gouge I guess. I used to work in the Stamford area often and never filled up there. Connecticut is pretty high but honestly NY isn't much better (and they have tolls so what's their excuse?). 

The difference between Canada and US gas prices are real however.


----------



## binhai

CT has the highest gas prices in the US except for Hawaii, but the road system is really top notch IMO with good maintenance and frequent repaving so at least we see where the money goes. NY roads are a lot bumpier, especially NYC area.


----------



## Xusein

Top notch? I guess because of massive reconstruction projects over the years. The roads here aren't amazing but considering all the snow and ice and salt every year. It's better than neighbouring states though.

I think California and NY have higher taxes though.


----------



## binhai

For its size and population CT's system is pretty extensive, after thinking it through for a bit yeah it's not absolutely perfect but is really good for the US and the region. The actual network is only above average but the maintenance is very good, lots of repaving every year, even when the old pavement isn't bad, and a large contrast from much of the US where infrastructure is "falling apart". So I rate the system well, and the gas tax seems to have actual results on the ground.

I paid $3.53 a gallon today at a warehouse chain, the "summer gas" excuse has already begun.


----------



## Kanadzie

Montreal, Canada:
Tuesday I paid CAD $1.414 / L for 87 octane (93 eurocent, $1.28 USD). 1 US gallon contains 3.78 L.

Today I paid $1.384 / L for 87 octane (91 eurocent, $1.25 USD). Tomorrow probably will rise to $1.45 ish as is the nature.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I don't think there are many countries in Europe where gas costs less than € 1 per liter. Even in low-income countries fuel is usually more expensive than that. Even in Albania, a country with GDP per capita of $ 9,000 gasoline costs € 1.33 per liter, according to this site: http://www.fuel-prices-europe.info/


----------



## Heico-M

ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't think there are many countries in Europe where gas costs less than € 1 per liter. Even in low-income countries fuel is usually more expensive than that. Even in Albania, a country with GDP per capita of $ 9,000 gasoline costs € 1.33 per liter, according to this site: http://www.fuel-prices-europe.info/


Interesting link, Chris. 
But for Germany, I must say, these prices are not representative.
Since the market transparency system has been on, the pricing game has changed. Instead of raising prices twice a week and letting the trickle down over 2-3 days, prices are being raised late in the evening and then go down over the next day, until they reach a low in the early evening.

Super 95 for example is shown at € 1,576 pr liter on the website.
According to my ADAC fuel prices app, it is currently 1,469 where I live, and it is similar all over the country today. Aral and Shell have already raised their prices to 1,589 - 1,599 (It is now 9.45 PM CET) I bet, an hour ago, it was still at 1,479 - 1,489, and that's what it's going to be again tomorrow at 6 PM CET.

They are playing this game _every single day_


----------



## Airman Kris™

The lowest in my city right now is $3.01 for unleaded. About 85 cents below the US average.


----------



## bd popeye

Impressive! ^^ Most impressive!

I gassed up our car today the price was only $3.24 gallon. I had .15 cents off a gallon with my Hy-Vee fuel saver card.


----------



## Airman Kris™

bd popeye said:


> Impressive! ^^ Most impressive!
> 
> I gassed up our car today the price was only $3.24 gallon. I had .15 cents off a gallon with my Hy-Vee fuel saver card.


Indeed it is ! Not bad there at all either . Can not beat Hy-Vee that is for sure, I envy not having them down south ! Good company all around and _employee owned_, can not beat that  .


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I paid $ 10.00 per gallon in Norway two weeks ago. Who can beat that?


----------



## narkelion

ChrisZwolle said:


> I paid $ 10.00 per gallon in Norway two weeks ago. Who can beat that?


WOW!

That's a lot.

Here in Rome I just gassed up at 9,29US$/gallon. Close, but not enough.:lol:


----------



## CNGL

ChrisZwolle said:


> I paid $ 10.00 per gallon in Norway two weeks ago. Who can beat that?


Wow. Now that's damn high. Here, 95 gas is 'only' $7.52/gal.


----------



## Airman Kris™

Seeing those high gas prices amazes me, I am certainly glad here in the US we are becoming energy independent .


----------



## narkelion

Airman Kris™ said:


> Seeing those high gas prices amazes me, I am certainly glad here in the US we are becoming energy independent .


Yes, fuel prices in Italy (and in many more countries) is big deal.

Now they went down a bit, but they reached also 2€/liter (10.15US$/gallon) a couple of years ago.


----------



## bd popeye

Airman Kris™;115263989 said:


> Indeed it is ! Not bad there at all either . Can not beat Hy-Vee that is for sure, I envy not having them down south ! Good company all around and _employee owned_, can not beat that  .


Great company. Excellent customer service. 

Actually their grocery stores have a card that builds up discounts as you shop. Then you can go to their gas station or Caseys General store..which is a Iowa version of 7-11. Then that discount is applied to your fuel purchase. Yesterday fuel was $3.39 a gallon but with my discount I only paid $3.24 a gallon.

Great deal.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Energy independence doesn't necessarily mean lower fuel prices. Norway is probably the most energy independent nation in Europe, with huge oil and gas reserves, as well as hydro-electric energy sources.


----------



## mubd

AU$1.49/L for E10 (US$5.64/gallon)
AU$1.53/L for 91 Octane (US$5.79/gallon)


----------



## Frockling

$3.25 a gallon in Columbia Missouri


----------



## I(L)WTC

Buenos Aires
YPF
Super 1.23 USD lt. 4.65 aprox. gallon
Premium 1.39 USD lt. 5.25 aprox. gallon


----------



## NordikNerd

[/url]
Prices of gasolin in Poland. 95 octane 5.46 Zl/L

1,31 Euro/L 12SEK/L very cheap prices, why didnt I fill up my car here ?


----------



## Kiweh

Don't have a picture I'm afraid. But here it has gone up to $2.23NZD per Litre.

~ or ~
1.14GBP 
1.43EUR
1.96USD

I'm not sure how much it is in Gallons though. About $9 a gallon I think? *shrugs*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A U.S. gallon is 3.785 liters. That would make 1.96 * 3.785 = $ 7.418 per gallon.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^If he's from New Zealand, he may be thinking of the Imperial gallon, which was bigger. (I am just old enough to remember that even before Canada went metric road maps of Canadian provinces often had a conversion chart...for U.S. vs. Imperial!)


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> No one has posted for a while.. so I shall get the ball rolling..
> 
> Last week we took a trip from Cedar Rapids IA to Saginaw MI and return. A total distance of 524 miles(843 Kilometers) one way. Our Camry got about 30 MPG. It should not get that high a mileage(27mpg Max)..but it did.
> 
> We paid $3.42 a gallon here in Iowa. In western Michigan gas had jumped up to $3.83 a gallon. By the time we left Saginaw which is in eastern Michigan gas was $3.99 a gallon. As we drove back too Iowa we filled the car in Indiana for $3.89 a gallon. By the time we got back to Cedar Rapids gas was still $3.42 a gallon.
> .


Don't know what fuel is in Michigan but here in Cedar Rapids unleaded plus a 10% ethanol blend is averaging from $3.32 a gallon to $3.36 a gallon.Regular and premium blends are as much as .40 cents a gallon higher.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Paid $3.339 in New Jersey (North Plainfield) a few hours ago, on the way home from Mom's. Prices in that area are as high as $3.439; the station I stopped at consistently has the lowest on my route.

$3.739 at the Sunoco up the street from me in Philadelphia.


----------



## Brazilian001

Brazil, Rio de Janeiro 

- G95: $1.30/L
- diesel: $1.00/L
- ethanol: $0.95/L


----------



## Zagor666

Yesterday in Cologne at a jet fuel station(usually the cheapest stations)
diesel 1,29.9
super 1,51.9
the lowest prices since weeks :nuts:


----------



## mubd

Sydney:

AU$1.50/L for E10
AU$1.53/L for 91 octane


----------



## Kanadzie

This past week, I have paid:

Chicago, USA area - $3.45 USD / gal
Marshall, Michigan USA - $3.50/gal
Lansing, MI USA - $3.59/gal
(near) Jackson, MI USA - $3.44/gal
Port Huron, MI, USA - $3.48/gal
I observed prices in the 3.80's in Indiana from billboards on I-80/94, not sure if "real, street" price or "convenience, foreign idiot" price.

Canada:
Belleville, ON Canada - $1.39/L ($4.88 USD / gal)
Bainsville, ON Canada - $1.30/L ($4.57 USD / gal)
Montreal, QC, Canada - $1.44/L ($5.06 USD / gal) It fuckin' sucks.


----------



## Frockling

Kanadzie said:


> This past week, I have paid: Chicago, USA area - $3.45 USD / gal Marshall, Michigan USA - $3.50/gal Lansing, MI USA - $3.59/gal (near) Jackson, MI USA - $3.44/gal Port Huron, MI, USA - $3.48/gal I observed prices in the 3.80's in Indiana from billboards on I-80/94, not sure if "real, street" price or "convenience, foreign idiot" price. Canada: Belleville, ON Canada - $1.39/L ($4.88 USD / gal) Bainsville, ON Canada - $1.30/L ($4.57 USD / gal) Montreal, QC, Canada - $1.44/L ($5.06 USD / gal) It fuckin' sucks.


Curious, why do gas prices cost a lot more in canada than America, even though canada has way more oil reserves than America and less demand for oil, yet the gas prices are 1-2 dollars more expensive per gallon


----------



## CNGL

I believe it's the other way round: America has far more reserves than Canada. Actually Canada's reserves are included in America's .


Spoiler



Please write USA next time



Anyway, don't come to Europe then. Here gas prices more than double, almost triple, the ones in the USA.


----------



## Japinta

Probably higher taxes in Canada.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It is certainly a tax issue. Untaxed fuel costs pretty much the same anywhere in the world, unless subsidized. 

Canadian fuel prices are still fairly low compared to Europe though. According to Gasbuddy, the average fuel price in Toronto is in the $ 1.30 - 1.35 per liter range. That is less than € 1 per liter, you generally pay more than that in the poorer countries of the EU.


----------



## Kanadzie

Frockling said:


> Curious, why do gas prices cost a lot more in canada than America, even though canada has way more oil reserves than America and less demand for oil, yet the gas prices are 1-2 dollars more expensive per gallon


As mentioned, Canadian taxes are tremendously more expensive, though road quality is much poorer. And while most of country (Toronto and West) typically consumes domestic oil, the eastern areas frequently import oil from the global market. 

The rapid expansion of oil production in the oilsands region, and non-development of pipelines in the same time period, has caused oil prices in Western Canada and the parts of US connected by pipeline to go downwards, while Eastern areas need to import more costly oil. From a national standpoint it is ridiculous, we are selling oil for $50-60/bbl and then buying it from elsewhere at $90/bbl (for Montreal for example) Projects to build or expand existing pipelines to meet demand for transport capacity are political hot-potatoes and have provoked protests from idiots


----------



## Frockling

Kanadzie said:


> As mentioned, Canadian taxes are tremendously more expensive, though road quality is much poorer. And while most of country (Toronto and West) typically consumes domestic oil, the eastern areas frequently import oil from the global market. The rapid expansion of oil production in the oilsands region, and non-development of pipelines in the same time period, has caused oil prices in Western Canada and the parts of US connected by pipeline to go downwards, while Eastern areas need to import more costly oil. From a national standpoint it is ridiculous, we are selling oil for $50-60/bbl and then buying it from elsewhere at $90/bbl (for Montreal for example) Projects to build or expand existing pipelines to meet demand for transport capacity are political hot-potatoes and have provoked protests from idiots


 Thanks for the explanation, I was planning to move to canada but the gas prices made me hesitate abit haha, and I can see why their would be protests, Id be in support of expanding new pipelines just not ones that carry tar from the oil sands, bad for the environment


----------



## Bzyq_74

Poland - Silesia today:

Euro 95 - PLN 5.30 / € 1.28 liter 
Euro 98 - PLN 5,50 / € 1.33 liter 
Diesel - PLN 5,10 / € 1.23 liter 
LPG - PLN 2.50 / € 0.60 liter

exchange rate: 1€ = 4,15 PLN


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

Latvia, today. Prices in €.

And I do hope nobody finds anything funny in this picture, because it isn't funny.


----------



## Corvinus

In Livigno, that VAT-free Italian town 
August 2014


----------



## Jonesy55

Price of diesel has dipped below £1.30 for the first time this year over the past week or two.

I'm thinking of getting a car running on LPG which costs £0.70 per litre which is potentially a big saving.


----------



## siamu maharaj

Jonesy55 said:


> Price of diesel has dipped below £1.30 for the first time this year over the past week or two.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a car running on LPG which costs £0.70 per litre which is potentially a big saving.


What's the mileage per gallon though?


----------



## Jonesy55

^^ According to this...

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/car-buyers-guide/cbg_fuel.html

It's usually about 20-25% less, but if the fuel costs 45% less that's still a decent saving.


----------



## bd popeye

Gas where I live, Cedar Rapids IA USA, is down to $3.22 a gallon for unleaded plus a 10% ethanol blend.


----------



## Frockling

Last time I checked it was $3.09 a gallon in Columbia Missouri


----------



## narkelion

Here, in Marche region, and also in Pisa city, fuel is 1,69€/L for unleaded 95, and 1,58€/L for diesel.

In Rome, is still 1,85€/L inside the "anello ferroviario" zone.


----------



## barnarro

*FuelPrices in Greece - Diesel - Benzin 95*

FuelPrices in Greece - Diesel - Benzin 95

http://www.4real.gr/FuelPrices/public/show-fuel-prices


----------



## Penn's Woods

Saw prices as low as $3.099/gallon for regular on my way to Mom's yesterday. Last time I was up here (two weeks ago) I paid, I think, $3.179 to fill up.

Oh: "up here" means along US 22 around Plainfield, New Jersey.


----------



## John Maynard

narkelion said:


> Italian Fuel Taxes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around .90€/liter are only taxes (VAT included).
> 
> As you can see from the first image, we still have taxes that has been put in 1935:
> 
> Abissinian war
> Suez crisis
> Vajont disaster
> Florence flood
> Belice earthquake
> Friuli earthquake
> Irpinia earthquake
> Lebanon peace mission (.106!!)
> Bosnia peace mission
> train and tram driver's contract renewal
> eco-bus purchase
> culture funding
> Lybian crisis
> Liguria and Toscana flood
> "salva Italia" decree


So, you still pay for the Abyssinian war in your fuel taxes....when are you going back then :lol:?
Maybe the Suez canal would be an opportunity in your way, 2 for 1 :nuts:.

Also, Vajont is still going to flood the area :bash:?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I'm well aware of that, some call Dallas the capital of toll roads, but in reality it is Orlando, they have just one (1) untolled freeway (I-4) and that one is going to get tolled express lanes soon. 

But they are going to have much more tolls in the United States if they don't find a decent alternate source of funding. Raising the gas tax by a few cents won't cut it. States have been doing that for a long time, but they still have significant funding shortfalls. 

Right now, there is a federal law against tolling existing Interstates. There's been talk of tolling more existing Interstate Highways, a concept some call 'value-added tolling' (i.e. only tolls after the freeway is improved in some way). But if the Interstates all becomes tolled, getting across the country is going to get much more expensive.

Personally I think raising the gas tax gives the most value for money. It is cheap to implement, generates a large revenue, and doesn't have the overhead associated with toll roads. The downside of increased gas tax is that the funding allocation is still a political process.


----------



## narkelion

John Maynard said:


> So, you still pay for the Abyssinian war in your fuel taxes....when are you going back then :lol:?
> Maybe the Suez canal would be an opportunity in your way, 2 for 1 :nuts:.
> 
> Also, Vajont is still going to flood the area :bash:?


Better to keep all possibilities open, don't you think? :lol::lol:

BTW, those old taxes don't matter very much: Abyssinian war tax is only 0.1 cent (0.001€)...


----------



## John Maynard

narkelion said:


> Better to keep all possibilities open, don't you think?
> 
> BTW, those old taxes don't matter very much: Abyssinian war tax is only 0.1 cent (0.001€)...


The matter is that these taxes were introduced for a specific and urgent purpose, maybe justified; but the fact is they last forever, even after the original need has long gone and is not needed anymore....:wallbash:

IMHO, it's not honest and fair to their citizens and taxpayers to introduce such taxes, justified for some reasons, and to fool them at the end, because it's infuriatingly what it is. Moreover, Italian politicians profoundly disrespect their inhabitants and ratepayers by doing that :down:.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Friendly neighborhood Sunoco station dropped six cents a gallon (from 3.459 to 3.399) for regular between my walk to work this morning and lunchtime errands....


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^And right back up to $3.459 as of 5:30! :bash:

Wonder if they do that every day....


----------



## bd popeye

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^And right back up to $3.459 as of 5:30! :bash:
> 
> Wonder if they do that every day....


You know why they do that? Because they can!

I noticed today all the stations are charging $3.16 a gallon for unleaded plus a 10% ethanol blend. No more $3.14...


----------



## Zack Fair

Kanadzie said:


> In Toronto? Montreal is running 1.449 today.


Yes, I'm in Toronto right now. What's the reason gas prices are higher in Quebec than Ontario?


----------



## Kanadzie

Taxes mostly, also GTA is running on Alberta oil while Montreal runs on imported fuel (AFAIK)



John Maynard said:


> In fact, many roads are tolled in the USA, but quite fairly priced, contrariwise to ridiculously high in Europe. They are portion being toll collected only till the construction costs returns, and after it become free. Likewise, you have also HOV and priority lanes (ETL) that are being tolled, but not the other portion of the road, or HOT (High Occupancy Toll) for the entire road, if the driver's alone, often prices varying during the peak hours. Turnpikes were tolled from the beginning. In consequence, many Interstate Highways, are passing through former "turnpikes" and are tolled.
> 
> I've seen in Florida, many local highways, and expressways to be tolled.
> Besides, many more roads are tolled in the USA, that what people in Europe think.


This is often the idea but not always the practice. New York State for example has the `Thruway` system of toll roads, built / planned before the Interstate System was developed (but integrated after - e.g. sections of I-87, I-90, etc, basically linking New York City, Buffalo and Albany). The roads were built in the 1950`s and the bonds were fully paid off around 1996. However the government at the time decided to keep the toll system in place and the tolls are still charged (and they are annoying)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, roads also cost money after the initial construction cost is paid off. 

But, if they collect tolls just for maintenance, one must expect absolutely impeccable road quality. Which is one thing I can appreciate about France, although all their major highways are tolled, but they are of outstanding quality. I've seen some toll roads in Oklahoma that looks like developing world (old concrete slabs). Well, Oklahoma's not the brightest state in road quality (apparently they have the highest percentage of deficient bridges in the U.S.)


----------



## Kanadzie

New York has a really weird system. They made a government-owned corporation to build and maintain the toll roads that was to self-finance from bonds and tolls. Now this corporation returns money to the state which is screwy considering it didn't take any.

But what is odder is New York also has a normal transport ministry, which also maintains freeways. So if you drive Interstate 87, for example, you go from road built and maintained by NYSDOT and then switching to NY Thruway Authority and then back to NYSDOT... it kind of makes no sense anymore.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^In the early 90s, the state government transferred several stretches of Interstate (287, 684, 84 I think...) to the Thruway Authority to get them off the state's books (and thereby balance the state's budget) but the Thruway Authority didn't make them toll roads. And there were already toll-free segments of the Thruway system in the suburbs north of the city and in the Buffalo area....


----------



## nick.english.dept

Gas Prices in Athens 9/11/14

€ 1.57 or $ 2.03 per liter
€ 5.95 or $ 7.69 per gallon


----------



## queclasetipo123

Fuel prices in Venezuela.

0.09 Bs or 0.01 $ per liter
0.34 Bs or 0.05 $ per gallon


----------



## Frockling

queclasetipo123 said:


> Fuel prices in Venezuela. 0.09 Bs or 0.01 $ per liter 0.34 Bs or 0.05 $ per gallon


 I can't believe prices are that cheap, I should visit their and buy 1000 gallons for fifty


----------



## narkelion

Frockling said:


> I can't believe prices are that cheap, I should visit their and buy 1000 gallons for five thousand dollars then lol


five thousands? 

You can buy 1000 gallons for fifty dollars, if each gallon costs 0.05$...:lol:


----------



## M-NL

$ 0,01 per liter? In the Netherlands the actual bare price of a liter of Euro95 gas is already € 0,743. At the pump € 0,759 of excise duty and € 0,315 of VAT are added for a grand total suggested retail pump price of € 1,817 [US$ 2,35] per liter.
For those interested: I obtained my info here.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Fuel prices in Venezuela (and a number of other countries) is heavily subsidized. Venezuelan citizens don't pay an untaxed market price, they pay far below the market price, to a ridiculous extent. Venezuela is not that poor that it needs 1 cent per liter gasoline. It is very unwise fiscal policy, and financially unsustainable if it wasn't for the huge oil exports. Other countries would bankrupt themselves over a policy like this.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ Venezuela IS bankrupting itself... the inflation rate is like 65% and nobody has any toilet paper (toilet paper!)



narkelion said:


> five thousands?
> 
> You can buy 1000 gallons for fifty dollars, if each gallon costs 0.05$...:lol:


Indeed, and five thousand dollars for 1000 gallons would be _horrible_ considering gasoline in USA is like $3.50 or so :lol::lol:


----------



## Frockling

Kanadzie said:


> ^^ Venezuela IS bankrupting itself... the inflation rate is like 65% and nobody has any toilet paper (toilet paper!) Indeed, and five thousand dollars for 1000 gallons would be horrible considering gasoline in USA is like $3.50 or so :lol::lol:


 Edit, sorry I wasn't thinking :lol:


----------



## Frockling

Frockling said:


> Loool I'm sorry ic implement messed up I added to many zeroes :rofl:


 Edit


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> I noticed today all the stations are charging $3.16 a gallon for unleaded plus a 10% ethanol blend. No more $3.14...


Gas is now hovering around $3.04 a gallon for unleaded plus a 10% ethanol blend. Under $3 bucks a gallon cannot be far away.


----------



## Blackraven

Anyone have fuel prices for:

1) United Kingdom
and
2) Germany

P.S.
For the Brits/UK people, is British Petroleum Ultimate 102 still the highest octane fuel in the UK? If not, what's the next highest?


----------



## seb.nl

Netherlands around $8,80 a gallon for some time now... That's right between Germany and the UK


----------



## andy5

Blackraven said:


> Anyone have fuel prices for:
> 
> 1) United Kingdom
> and
> 2) Germany
> 
> P.S.
> For the Brits/UK people, is British Petroleum Ultimate 102 still the highest octane fuel in the UK? If not, what's the next highest?


For UK http://www.petrolprices.com

This can tell you the highest and lowest prices in an area, or if you open an account you can search for the cheapest sites.

About the BP fuel, I don't know.


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> Gas is now hovering around $3.04 a gallon for unleaded plus a 10% ethanol blend. Under $3 bucks a gallon cannot be far away.


Gas is still dropping in price here in Cedar Rapids.. unleaded plus is ranging from $3.03 up to $3.09 a gallon. Soon it will go below $3 a gallon.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^ROAD TRIP!


----------



## bd popeye

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^ROAD TRIP!


Yep! In late October we are making a couple of road trips into southern Illinois.:horse:


----------



## Penn's Woods

Saw a few $2.989s and $2.999s on the way to Mom's just now. (North Plainfield/Green Brook, New Jersey, area.)

:cheers:


----------



## bd popeye

Penn's Woods said:


> Saw a few $2.989s and $2.999s on the way to Mom's just now. (North Plainfield/Green Brook, New Jersey, area.)
> 
> :cheers:


Sweet! We are down to $3.02 a gallon. $2.99 can't be far away!


----------



## roofromoz

$1.42 a litre in Sydney earlier in the week when I filled up.


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> Sweet! We are down to $3.02 a gallon. $2.99 can't be far away!


The low price for gas in Cedar Rapids is now $2.98 a gallon for unleaded plus a 10% ethanol blend. The high end is $3.02 a gallon.


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> The low price for gas in Cedar Rapids is now $2.98 a gallon for unleaded plus a 10% ethanol blend. The high end is $3.02 a gallon.


Unleaded plus is now ranging from a low of $2.90 a gallon up to $2.98 a gallon in my area.


----------



## Jonesy55

Blackraven said:


> Anyone have fuel prices for:
> 
> 1) United Kingdom
> and
> 2) Germany
> 
> P.S.
> For the Brits/UK people, is British Petroleum Ultimate 102 still the highest octane fuel in the UK? If not, what's the next highest?


The price has dropped in the UK over the last few weeks, I paid £1.249 a few days ago for regular unleaded, that's €1.59, or $7.62 per US gallon.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Not bad. The fuel prices have been stalling in the Netherlands for a year now. It's pretty stable at € 1.79 (motorway) and € 1.67 (unmanned), give or take a few cents.


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> Unleaded plus is now ranging from a low of $2.90 a gallon up to $2.98 a gallon in my area.


The price keeps dropping..

Now ranging from $2.86 - $2.95 a gallon for midgrade unleaded which is a 10% ethanol blend.

"Full Service" stations are slightly higher..if you can find one.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Going to northern New England tomorrow for a few days (first night in Albany, N.Y., then driving across Vermont and New Hampshire to Camden on the Maine coast on Saturday). I expect to pay under $3.00 in New Jersey for full service (which is all that exists there) tomorrow and will report on other states.

It struck me yesterday, passing the neighborhood Sunoco, that the premium-grade price (which I don't usually pay attention to), which is now $3.60ish, was over $4.00 not that long ago.


----------



## Wover

ChrisZwolle said:


> Not bad. The fuel prices have been stalling in the Netherlands for a year now. It's pretty stable at € 1.79 (motorway) and € 1.67 (unmanned), give or take a few cents.


Going under €1.20 at some places here in Estonia now as well for 95, pretty sweet .


----------



## narkelion

1,689€/liter in some unmanned discount stations.

1,85 and more in normal gas stations.

Prices for unleaded 95.


----------



## Penn's Woods

$2.899 at an Exxon in Mount Ephraim, N.J., this afternoon.

Now in the Albany, N.Y., area, where it seems to be running around $3.50.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

Around $1.20 here, dropped $0.10 in the last month or so. Hey, I'm not complaining, especially since its a long weekend (Canadian Thanksgiving). Just kind of sad that $1.20 is considered "cheap" now. In US terms thats $4.58 a gallon.. Hard to believe that only 6 years ago people were amazed when gas went above $1.00.. ($3.78)

I can't imagine getting gas for $0.75 cents a litre like Penn's Woods got there.


----------



## bd popeye

Penn's Woods said:


> $2.899 at an Exxon in Mount Ephraim, N.J., this afternoon.
> 
> Now in the Albany, N.Y., area, where it seems to be running around $3.50.


Ahemm.. gassed up my ride today for a cool $2.82 a gallon for unleaded plus. Yep..

Gas, unleaded plus, is running from $2.82...to $2.95 a gallon in my area.


----------



## Kanadzie

It hurts so hard, we are at 1.349 CAD per litre here in Montreal ($4.54 USD per US gallon) I can drive easily to New Jersey in the day...

But for the first time in ages there was no 10 cent/L spike this week. On Tues or Wed I tanked at $1.379 expecting to see $1.46 the next morning. But no... 1.369 and today 1.349... I'm all annoyed though the difference realistically in my pocket is approx 2 bucks... no wait... $3... friggin hell


----------



## narkelion

Innsertnamehere said:


> Around $1.20 here, dropped $0.10 in the last month or so. Hey, I'm not complaining, especially since its a long weekend (Canadian Thanksgiving). Just kind of sad that $1.20 is considered "cheap" now. In US terms thats $4.58 a gallon.. Hard to believe that only 6 years ago people were amazed when gas went above $1.00.. ($3.78)
> 
> I can't imagine getting gas for $0.75 cents a litre like Penn's Woods got there.


Yeah... Same here, where in 2008 fuel was 1.10€/liter, and just 6 years later jumped to 1,85€/L, that are 9 US$ a gallon.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Kanadzie said:


> It hurts so hard, we are at 1.349 CAD per litre here in Montreal


Funny how people's perception of 'expensive' changes across the western world (where incomes are similar). 1.349 CAD is almost half of what you would pay in the Netherlands. (€ 0.95 vs € 1.80).


----------



## void0

In Russia 95 is 33..35 rubles (€ 0.66)


----------



## Jonesy55

ChrisZwolle said:


> Funny how people's perception of 'expensive' changes across the western world (where incomes are similar). 1.349 CAD is almost half of what you would pay in the Netherlands. (€ 0.95 vs € 1.80).


Yeah, those Canadian prices are very cheap, might as well drive around in circles all day in a Hummer at those prices!


----------



## Kanadzie

ChrisZwolle said:


> Funny how people's perception of 'expensive' changes across the western world (where incomes are similar). 1.349 CAD is almost half of what you would pay in the Netherlands. (€ 0.95 vs € 1.80).


OK, but they normally ask $38 CAD ($28 on sale) for 24x 33 cL bottles Heineken in the grocery store, and we are cheapest in the country


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Prices in Estonia today (unmanned station):

95: € 1.259/litre - $ 6.04/gallon
98: € 1.299/litre - $ 6.24/gallon
D: € 1.239/litre - $ 5.95/gallon


----------



## ChrisZwolle

What are common price differences in the United States between a cheap and expensive gas station in a nearby (similarly taxed) area?

In the Netherlands it's usually in the range of 10 - 12 cents per liter, or $ 0.55 per gallon difference. That means a motorway service station could charge $ 8.36 per gallon, but an unmanned station could charge $ 7.80 per gallon.


----------



## narkelion

In Italy it's the same, more or less.

Near my house there a couple of manned service station at 1.82/1.85€/liter and an unmanned station selling euro 95 at 1,689€/liter.

Of course the more you get close to that unmanned service station the more the prices go down: a normal station 300m away from that sells euro 95 at 1,759€/l.


----------



## siamu maharaj

ChrisZwolle said:


> What are common price differences in the United States between a cheap and expensive gas station in a nearby (similarly taxed) area?
> 
> In the Netherlands it's usually in the range of 10 - 12 cents per liter, or $ 0.55 per gallon difference. That means a motorway service station could charge $ 8.36 per gallon, but an unmanned station could charge $ 7.80 per gallon.


In Chicago I saw $4 in downtown and around $3.5 in outer parts of Chicago (in Chicago proper, not suburb).


----------



## bd popeye

ChrisZwolle said:


> What are common price differences in the United States between a cheap and expensive gas station in a nearby (similarly taxed) area?
> 
> In the Netherlands it's usually in the range of 10 - 12 cents per liter, or $ 0.55 per gallon difference. That means a motorway service station could charge $ 8.36 per gallon, but an unmanned station could charge $ 7.80 per gallon.


I've been giving a range for my area.. Usually it is .15 to 25 cents difference or less.

If you so wish visit the site in the link below for the full gambit of fuel prices in the USA;

Gas Buddy


----------



## Penn's Woods

That $2.899 I paid the other day was right across a side street (thus on the same side of the highway) from another station charging the same price. I deliberately drove NJ 168 from the Walt Whitman Bridge to the Turnpike because I needed to fill up for my trip and knew it would be far cheaper over there than in Philadelphia. Other prices along that corridor were in the $2.90s.

Up here - along US 1 in what is called the "Mid-Coast" area of Maine - I've seen $3.149 to $3.319 over the last few days. But those are the outliers; most places are charging $3.189 to $3.299. So about a ten-cent-per-gallon range. I'd say that's typical. Stations at toll-road service areas are going to run a bit higher, because they can.

EDIT: I don't think I've ever actually used Gas Buddy.


----------



## Jonesy55

Here supermarkets tend to be the cheapest, BP, Esso, Shell, Texaco etc service stations in most areas seem to be £0.02-£0.03 per litre more and service stations in motorway rest areas are the most expensive, maybe up to £0.10 more expensive than the supermarkets. 99.99% of stations are unmanned, it's very rare indeed to find an attended station.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

gas dropped $0.035 here in the last 24 hours, and it keeps going.. Regular price yesterday was $1.199, this morning was $1.179, and this evening was $1.165. I saw $1.149 on Monday though, but that was out in rural nowhere and not in the city.


----------



## csd

Prices have recently dropped in Ireland too. 

At my local petrol station, diesel is now €1.40/l and 95 unleaded €1.50. This is about 4c cheaper than a few weeks ago. 

In Ireland there aren't any unmanned stations, the margins on fuel are so small that retailers make their money on the convenience store side of the business. 

Also, there is no price premium at motorway services, which is nice!

/csd


----------



## bd popeye

We are going on a short road trip tomorrow into Illinois. I'll give the fuel prices when I return tomorrow evening.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

When I'm in Aber I don't have to fill up, last filled up about three weeks ago, so I did a little search on a certain website. There are three petrol stations in Aberystwyth, two Texaco and one Morrisons. At all of them the price of petrol is 129.9p a litre. Interesting.

That is $2.07 or so and €1.62

Back in Staines it's 123.9p.


----------



## Jonesy55

Yes, West Wales has expensive petrol, I think its because of high distribution costs and not much competition.


----------



## bd popeye

Xusein said:


> I haven't seen any that low yet. Maybe in the suburbs. Where are they?


Check this link;

*Seattle Fuel Prices | Gas Buddy*


----------



## myosh_tino

San Jose, CA Update....

At most major brands like Chevron and 76, regular unleaded is running about $3.50 a gallon. Discount brands like Valero and Rotten Robbies are around $3.30 a gallon. The best price for gas I've seen is at my local Costco where regular unleaded was $3.12 a gallon.


----------



## bd popeye

Thanks gents for posting that information about the cost of operating a vehicle. 

the last car I bought was a low mileage 03 Toyota Camry in late June 2011. It had only 64,000 miles. It was listing $9700. But I did not want to spend more than $10000. We worked out a deal with the dealer and I paid $10,252 out the door. Tax license documentation included. Cash talks.

There's no new vehicle tax in the US. There is sales tax by each state., license and document fee and whatever the dealer will tack onhno:. But it should not amount too more than $2000.

Insurance is based on where a person lives, It varies wildly according on what kind of coverage you need & your driving record..


----------



## riiga

13,09 SEK/liter for regular 95 this morning, cheapst I've seen in years. Equivalent of 1,42 €/liter or $6.81/gallon.


----------



## bd popeye

Yesterday afternoon when I went to work unleaded plus was $2.79 a gallon. After work gas jumped up to $2.98 a gallon. That's .19 cents a gallon. How's that possible? I don't know.


----------



## zzibit

$3/gl in Boston area


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^I paid $3.30something at the Framingham service area on the Mass Pike last week.


----------



## Jonesy55

Paid £1.227 yesterday. That's €1.55/litre, $7.45/US gallon


----------



## Penn's Woods

By the way, our fuel prices always, always end in .9. It's a common enough trick among retailers to price things at, say, $14.99 or $14.95 instead of $15.00, and I assume that's true in other countries as well, but I know it doesn't happen in Canada with fuel prices and I notice it doesn't seem to in Europe either. Presumably because a jump of one cent/penny/whatever *a liter* is actually bigger - nearly four times as big, if you're in the same currency - than one cent per gallon so they couldn't fine-tune their prices as much if they limited themselves in that way.


----------



## Jonesy55

Usually our fuel prices do end in .9 of a penny per litre. That pic I just posted ends in .7, presumably so that it appears at the top of the list on price comparison apps etc compared with others selling petrol at £1.229


----------



## narkelion

Yeah, same here.

Some stations sell fuel at 1.xx8 just to appear at the top of the list of all stations selling at 1.xx9. :lol:


----------



## Penn's Woods

Well, that's interesting.
In Canada you'll see .2, .4, .whatever.


----------



## Xusein

Paid $2.99/gallon today. Lowest in a very very long time.


----------



## Maciek_CK

Couple of days ago in Poland, diesel and EuroSuper95 prices dropped below 5zł, that is €1,18/litre, $5,68/galon. Analysts say they will continue to drop.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^That's 'cause you're not in Connecticut any more.

EDIT: That's for Xusein. And I meant that it's safe to assume Connecticut's nowhere near as low as $2.99.

Conversely, no movement at my friendly neighborhood Sunoco this week.


----------



## binhai

Connecticut has $2.99/gallon at a few stations. Most stations are between $3.19 and $3.39.


----------



## bd popeye

I just paid $2.95 a gallon for unleaded plus. I've got to make another mini-road trip into Illinois tomorrow. I'll see what their gas is priced.


----------



## Penn's Woods

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Connecticut has $2.99/gallon at a few stations. Most stations are between $3.19 and $3.39.


Imagine that!
Seriously, I've been driving around the Northeast for 20-odd years now and gotten into the habit of never buying gas in Connecticut if I can avoid it: it's always been more expensive there. And I just passed through every New England state except Rhode Island last week. Prices were in the 3.10s (mostly) in Vermont and Maine, paid $3.30something in Massachusetts.... I didn't actually see any gas prices in Connecticut - just crossed the state on I-84 - I just assumed that they'd be paying Massachusetts prices or (probably) higher.


----------



## binhai

Well, I live in and have to buy gas in this state with one of the highest fuel taxes, but I have an efficient car, and there are no tolls and roads are well-maintained. I dislike tolls much more.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^I'll take your word for it. :cheers:


----------



## gogu.ca

this morning in Vancouver,Canada 1.27 cad


----------



## 900065

99 cents a liter in Edmonton, Canada. Hoping for 90 cents lol


----------



## ren0312

Cheaper crack is not exactly a good thing.............


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Be that as it may....

Friendly neighborhood Sunoco dropped to $2.999 yesterday. :cheers:


----------



## bd popeye

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^Be that as it may....
> 
> Friendly neighborhood Sunoco dropped to $2.999 yesterday. :cheers:


We in Cedar Rapids are down to a range of $2.82 up to $2.89 in my neighborhood for unleaded plul a 10% ethanol blend.


----------



## Jonesy55

Jonesy55 said:


> Paid £1.227 yesterday. That's €1.55/litre, $7.45/US gallon


Down again....
]


----------



## CNGL

This morning I refueled my car. The gas station had 95 gas posted at €1.305/l, but there was a discount if paying with cash. So I paid €1.275/l . Later, during my trip I saw 95 gas as low as what I paid.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Most places in my mother's area are charging - wait for it -

*$2.599*

Saw a $2.579, and it's $2.479 at the Costco, but I wonder if they sell to non-members.

I believe that's somewhere around 67 cents U.S. per liter.


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> We in Cedar Rapids are down to a range of $2.82 up to $2.89 in my neighborhood for unleaded plus a 10% ethanol blend.


Gas is now ranging from $2.75 to $2.88 for unleaded plus a 10% ethanol blend in the Cedar Rapids IA area.


----------



## FM 2258

$2.619USD/Gallon at Interstate 35 and Rundberg in Austin this morning.


----------



## bigic

At the local NIS Petrol (Bela Palanka, Serbia): 147,40 RSD/l (€1,22/l, US$5.83/gallon) unleaded 95 ("Evro Premium BMB 95") and 154,90 RSD/l (€1,29/l, US$6.12/gallon) diesel ("Evrodizel").


----------



## Bzyq_74

Poland - Silesia today:

Euro 95 - PLN 4,83 / € 1.14 liter 
Euro 98 - PLN 5,09 / € 1.20 liter 
Diesel - PLN 4,83 / € 1.14 liter 
LPG - PLN 2.45 / € 0.58 liter

exchange rate: 1€ = 4,23 PLN


----------



## Petter of Stockholm

Stockholm suburban of Järfälla, today 95 octan: 13:28 SEK/litre = 1,80 USD/litre. In 2012 it was above 15,50 SEK/litre.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

$1.119 here today. Went to Buffalo yesterday in the US, it was posted at $3.09 there.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I spotted LPG / Autogas at € 0.579 per liter in the Netherlands. That is a full 25 cents below the national price. 

€ 0.579/l = $ 2.72 per gallon

However it is quite difficult to refuel late in the evening. I was driving with my father, who has a BMW that runs on LPG, but they don't sell LPG at unmanned stations, and most manned stations are closed after 9 p.m., so they don't sell LPG after that time either. We passed like 9 fuel stations on N35 from Almelo to Zwolle and we weren't able to refuel at any of them.

It was a 100 km return trip, (a third of the range you can get on a tank of LPG) and it is quite strange you can't refuel anywhere along a major highway. 

You can refuel LPG at night, but only along motorways and a few selected 24/7 fuel stations elsewhere. 

LPG is declining fast in the Netherlands. A decade ago or so there were half a million LPG-powered cars, which is down to 170,000 as of recently, despite LPG being over € 1 per liter cheaper than gasoline.


----------



## zvir

*why lpg is declining in NL?*



ChrisZwolle said:


> I spotted LPG / Autogas at € 0.579 per liter in the Netherlands. That is a full 25 cents below the national price.
> 
> € 0.579/l = $ 2.72 per gallon
> 
> However it is quite difficult to refuel late in the evening. I was driving with my father, who has a BMW that runs on LPG, but they don't sell LPG at unmanned stations, and most manned stations are closed after 9 p.m., so they don't sell LPG after that time either. We passed like 9 fuel stations on N35 from Almelo to Zwolle and we weren't able to refuel at any of them.
> 
> It was a 100 km return trip, (a third of the range you can get on a tank of LPG) and it is quite strange you can't refuel anywhere along a major highway.
> 
> You can refuel LPG at night, but only along motorways and a few selected 24/7 fuel stations elsewhere.
> 
> LPG is declining fast in the Netherlands. A decade ago or so there were half a million LPG-powered cars, which is down to 170,000 as of recently, despite LPG being over € 1 per liter cheaper than gasoline.


why lpg is declining in NL?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There are several reasons. 

The fuel tax on LPG has been increased in recent years, by over € 0.20 per liter. Back in the middle 2000s LPG was as cheap as € 0.35 per liter, right now the average national price is over € 0.80, though LPG is usually discounted by 20 cents or so (more than petrol or diesel).

Second, many oldtimers ran on LPG, a cheap fuel, and used to be exempt of the road tax if they were more than 25 years old. Because a part of the 'oldtimer' fleet consisted of old wrecks which could be driven almost free compared to petrol and diesel, they scrapped the oldtimer exemption. For most owners, this means a road tax of around € 500 per year. 

Thirdly, LPG cars tend to lose their value on the second-hand market quicker than petrol cars. They are generally seen as unreliable after 150,000 - 200,000 km, so you write off more money than with petrol cars.

Also, LPG installation cost have soared considerably. 10 years ago you could retrofit a petrol car to LPG for around € 1000, but this has reportedly gone up to around € 2500 in recent years, which means it takes longer to repay the investment. 

Another factor is the increased fuel efficiency of petrol cars. Many more petrol cars get 5-5.5 L/100 km than 10 or 15 years ago. This makes LPG cars less competitive than before, despite the large difference in fuel price.

LPG is widely available, there are more than 2,000 filling stations and LPG availability abroad has also improved (especially in Germany). So that is not the problem (despite the lack of operational LPG filling stations at night).


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> Gas is now ranging from $2.75 to $2.88 for unleaded plus a 10% ethanol blend in the Cedar Rapids IA area.


As of today,11.25.2014, gas is ranging from $2.65 to $2.75 a gallon for unleaded plus a 10% ethanol blend in the Cedar Rapids IA area


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Report from North Jersey later....

Going tonight ahead of...[cue music of doom]...
Winter Storm Cato!


----------



## ren0312

Basically European energy use policy seems to differ from the US one in that it tends to force less oil use through very high fuel taxes compared to the US and Canada, is this energy policy better than what the US has, where taxes on gas are very low, or should the EU allow fuel prices to settle down to US levels by reducing fuel taxes? What are the drawbacks of these policies of very high fuel taxes compared to the US? Why does Europe, unlike for example the US, view it as important to discourage gasoline use through the imposition of taxes? Because Europeans, unlike their American counterparts, are basically living in a peak cheap oil environment because of government taxes on fuel.


----------



## Bzyq_74

The best price in Poland - (Leclerc in Elbląg):

Euro 95 - PLN 4,09 / € 0,98 liter 
Diesel - PLN 4,23 / € 1.01 liter 

exchange rate: 1€ = 4,19 PLN


----------



## Proterra

Bzyq_74 said:


> The best price in Poland - (Leclerc in Elbląg):
> 
> Euro 95 - PLN 4,09 / € 0,98 liter
> Diesel - PLN 4,23 / € 1.01 liter
> 
> exchange rate: 1€ = 4,19 PLN


O k****... I thought that the PLN 4,54 / litre in the Orlen in Libertów was already great. In the NT area we pay around PLN 4,80 to 4,90.

But yeah, sanctions against Russia are great  I spend 300 PLN less for fuel every month (commute daily from NT to Zabierzów) and we get to kill the Russian economy while we're at it. Please keep that oil flowing... :cheers:


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Back near Heathrow for Christmas, drove past my local enormous Tesco, petrol is 112.5 pence a litre, 10p less than in Aberystwyth.


----------



## hofburg

1.36€ gasoline 95 yesterday in Slovenia. Must be Santa himself who brought these fuel prices!


----------



## Jonesy55

DanielFigFoz said:


> Back near Heathrow for Christmas, drove past my local enormous Tesco, petrol is 112.5 pence a litre, 10p less than in Aberystwyth.


Where is the nearest big supermarket with a petrol station to Aberystwyth? Newtown?


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Jonesy55 said:


> Where is the nearest big supermarket with a petrol station to Aberystwyth? Newtown?


There's a Morrisons with a petrol station in Aber.


----------



## Jonesy55

I see, but its still expensive?


----------



## narkelion

Today's prices in Rome, Italy:

1,479€/liter for Unleaded 95 RON
1,379€/liter for Diesel

I can't remember such low prices. I hadn't a license back in 2008.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Jonesy55 said:


> I see, but its still expensive?


Yeah, no other big supermarkets to compete with. Still cheaper than the other petrol stations though.


----------



## SeanT

DKK 9.90, when it was the most expensive it was around DKK 13.00


----------



## Vienna21

hofburg said:


> 1.36€ gasoline 95 yesterday in Slovenia. Must be Santa himself who brought these fuel prices!


I just refueled in Austria before going to Slovenia . At the cheapest gas station in Austria. € 0,999 per liter Euro 95. in average the prices in Vienna are around € 1,08.
Even the display gets crazy with prices like that


----------



## SeanT

SeanT said:


> DKK 9.90, when it was the most expensive it was around DKK 13.00


 ...make it to DKK 9.55, getting better and better


----------



## CNGL

Diesel is already below EUR 1.10 in some stations. Euro 95 still above that, but not much.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Six-cent-a-gallon drop here yesterday. $2.699.


----------



## myosh_tino

The Costco in Santa Clara, CA had regular unleaded for $2.499 on Monday but a quick check on GasBuddy.com shows that prices there have fallen another dime to $2.399. Of course you need to be a Costco member to fill up.


----------



## riiga

Below 12 SEK now :banana:

*95*
11,99 kr/liter
1,27 €/liter
$5.90/gallon

*Diesel*
12,47 kr/liter
1,32 €/liter
$6.13/gallon

*E85*
8,99 kr/liter
0,95 €/liter
$4.42/gallon


----------



## DanielFigFoz

It's now £1.10/litre here, and down to £1.13 in Aberystwyth, it was £1.20 in Aber two weeks ago.

That is $1.71 and €1.40 a litre for the first figure.


----------



## bd popeye

I gassed up today for a cool $2.179 a gallon. Some parts of the US are already at $1.99 a gallon or less. I imagine we will be there in 10 days or so.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Right now would be a really good time to raise the federal gas tax by $ 0.15 a gallon or so and keep the Highway Trust Fund solvable. And while they're at it, move the Transit Account out of the Highway Trust Fund.


----------



## CNGL

€1.129/l for Euro 95 today! I'll have to fill up on Sunday, down seven cents from last time. Diesel is at €1.099/l.


----------



## Penn's Woods

9.8-cent-a-gallon increase in Pennsylvania's gas tax effective tomorrow....

http://www.phillymag.com/news/2014/12/30/gas-tax-turnpike-tolls-will-rise/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ I think we'll see more states doing that, as raising the federal gas tax seems unthinkable. States will have to come up with a larger share of highway funding through the state gas tax due to inaction in Washington to raise the federal gas tax.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ which isn't necessarily the wrong way, roads are state-level responsibility in the US anyway.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Highway Trust Fund was established in 1956 to pay for the Interstate Highway network. The federal gas tax funds it. However, the Interstate Highway system has been quasi-completed 20 years ago. By far most investment in Interstate Highways today has no 'interstate' character anymore. 

Perhaps they should scrap the federal gas tax in its entirety and replace it with a higher state gas tax, so states can spend as they see fit instead of having to wait for someone in Washington to pull the levers. This could also eliminate federal funding for local mass transit which by definition has no federal (national) importance and should be funded at state level or below.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^True, but there's historically been substantial Federal funding. 90 percent, I believe, for the Interstates, but there was a "Federal aid" system before that, and there's Federal money for other roads, the Obama "stimulus"... Heck, Federal payment for "the National Road" in the early 19th century (roughly the modern US 40 from Baltimore to Illinois) was a major political issue at the time, Southerners (mostly) claiming that "internal improvements" were not a Federal matter.


----------



## NordikNerd

The price of Gasolin is falling again. 

Yesterday 12.08 SEK/L which is 1,27€/L


----------



## Blackraven

NordikNerd said:


> The price of Gasolin is falling again.
> 
> Yesterday 12.08 SEK/L which is 1,27€/L


Interesting.

So it's not only the UK wherein Diesel is more expensive than Unleaded. I guess Norway is another country using such as well.

France might soon be joining the UK and Norway as well since they plan on reducing/scrapping the fuel subsidies for Diesel fuel there.


----------



## pasadia

Blackraven said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So it's not only the UK wherein Diesel is more expensive than Unleaded. I guess Norway is another country using such as well.
> 
> France might soon be joining the UK and Norway as well since they plan on reducing/scrapping the fuel subsidies for Diesel fuel there.


Diesel is more expansive in Roumania too. And I guess is at least a year since it's like that.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I believe that diesel is now also considerably more expensive than gasoline in the United States. I've seen photos with over a dollar per gallon difference. I recall the difference was much smaller a few years ago. 

The average federal + state tax on diesel is only slightly higher than gasoline.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Talking of state taxes, as of this morning, the price at the local Sunoco wasn't reflecting that increase. (I do seem to remember - I was moving a year ago and putting stuff in storage on New Year's Day - a big jump during the day on New Year's last year.)

I guess because it's being assessed on the wholesalers. Obviously, it'll be passed on, presumably with the next delivery.


----------



## bd popeye

ChrisZwolle said:


> I believe that diesel is now also considerably more expensive than gasoline in the United States. I've seen photos with over a dollar per gallon difference. I recall the difference was much smaller a few years ago.
> 
> The average federal + state tax on diesel is only slightly higher than gasoline.


Very True^^

As of today unleaded regular is running from $1.93 a gallon up to $1.99 a gallon. In the Cedar Rapids area. It can be found higher, $2.29 a gallon, But who wants to pay that?

As for diesel. It's running about $2.85 to $3.09 a gallon in my area. 

I still don't know anyone with a diesel car. Diesel pick up ..yes. But a car? Nope.


----------



## SRC_100

In Poland, diesel is cca. 0,01 EUR (0,04 PLN) more expensive than Unleaded (Super95)... huge difference...


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ the other day in Montreal, Canada... gasoline $1.089, diesel $1.289, never saw such huge difference...


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Which still works out to about $4.00 a gallon.

I don't know what the U.S./Canada exchange rate is these days but last time I was in Quebec I was paying about a third more to fill up my tank then I would down here. So I'd expect you to be down to about $3.40 (U.S.) per gallon these days.


----------



## narkelion

I've noticed that fuel in the big cities of AU costs way more than outside.

For example, in Melbourne I filled the tank at 117.9 c/L, in Brisbane this morning at 121.9 c/L.

In Alice Springs, along the Great Ocean Road and on the way from Cairns to Brisbane we gassed up at 139.9 c/L in average.

In NZ Unleaded costs 188.9 and diesel 121.9 and I don't understand this enormous difference between AU and NZ.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Penn's Woods said:


> I don't know what the U.S./Canada exchange rate is these days


Google is your friend very easily:

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=1+CAD+to+USD


----------



## Jonesy55

Got a voucher in the post today, spend £40 in store, get £0.12 per litre off fuel.










It's one of the cheapest places in town for fuel anyway so I'll be paying around £0.95 (€1.21) per litre for petrol ($5.60 per US gallon) when I fill up next. They also sent me other vouchers for the same discount valid through January and February.


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> Google is your friend very easily:
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=1+CAD+to+USD


It was 1 a.m. and I was being conversational....

EDIT. *85 cents??* It was 1 to 1 like 15 months ago.

And the Euro's down to a buck 20? Good time for travel.

(xe.com)


----------



## bd popeye

Jonesy55 said:


> Got a voucher in the post today, spend £40 in store, get £0.12 per litre off fuel.
> 
> It's one of the cheapest places in town for fuel anyway so I'll be paying around £0.95 (€1.21) per litre for petrol ($5.60 per US gallon) when I fill up next. They also sent me other vouchers for the same discount valid through January and February.


Interesting.

Yesterday I gassed up my car with a discount of .15 cents a gallon using my Hy-Vee fuel saver card. I paid only $1.84 a gallon.

Hy-Vee fuel saver card


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Just drove past an Esso near my grandparents, unleaded petrol is at 1.06p (€1.35) per litre! Sainsbury's is at 1.09p. It'll be below a pound soon enough.


----------



## Kanadzie

narkelion said:


> I've noticed that fuel in the big cities of AU costs way *more *than outside.
> 
> For example, in Melbourne I filled the tank at *117.9 c/L*, in Brisbane this morning at *121.9 c/L.*
> 
> In Alice Springs, along the Great Ocean Road and on the way from Cairns to Brisbane we gassed up at *139.9 c/L* in average.
> 
> In NZ Unleaded costs 188.9 and diesel 121.9 and I don't understand this enormous difference between AU and NZ.


what... what? :lol:


----------



## TaterTot

ChrisZwolle said:


> I believe that diesel is now also considerably more expensive than gasoline in the United States. I've seen photos with over a dollar per gallon difference. I recall the difference was much smaller a few years ago.
> 
> The average federal + state tax on diesel is only slightly higher than gasoline.


Here in Southern California, diesel is higher than gasoline. Gasoline is around $2.29 here while diesel is up around $2.83, but due to a new gas tax, gas is going to go up about 12 cents a gallon.


----------



## eindhoven the best

België/Belgium Euro95 €1.19L


----------



## JonasPalmaL

Venezuela:

0,07BsF./L - 0,0111111111111111$/L Cencoex Rate - 0,0058333333333333$ SICAD I Rate - 0,0014$ SICAD II Rate.

50L full tank: 3.5BsF - 0,5158730158730159$ Cencoex Rate - 0,2916666666666667$ SICAD I Rate - 0,07$ SICAD II Rate.

Here in Venezuela we have the cheapest gasoline in the world. How come? Because it's subsidized. The government loses 20.000M$ per year only for gasoline. Diesel is subsidized to.

Last year the government called the country to a kind of "survey" to find out what the people thinks about to increase the prices of fuels. 80% was agree to increase them.

They think about increase them gradually upto reach to 2,62BsF/L - 0,4366666666666667$ Cencoex Rate, and they're losing money yet because to produce a liter costs to PDVSA (Petróleos de Venezuela) 2,7BsF - 0,4285714285714286$ Cencoex Rate, but the loses are a quite less.

I hope they increase the prices soon, instead the government said that they're not going to increase them this year.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

I have noticed that fuel prices are going down all over Europe,but here in Serbia prices are the same.It's hard to understand.


----------



## Alex_ZR

They went down in Serbia too.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

Not in the south,that's for sure.


----------



## Kamov

Today in Romania (N-W region)

Euro95 - 5.13 RON = 1.14 EUR
Euro98 - 5.76 RON = 1.28 EUR


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Back in Aber, the fuel is only 7p more expensive here now than in outer west London.


----------



## makaveli6

Today in Latvia

Euro95 - 1.03 EUR
Euro98 - 1.08 EUR
D - 1.04 EUR


----------



## Penn's Woods

Okay, that 10-cent-a-gallon increase in the gas tax that was supposed to go into effect New Year's Day in Pennsylvania has finally reached my local Sunoco. It had been at $2.559 since New Year's Eve; it's up *five* cents, to $2.609, this morning.


----------



## bd popeye

Penn's Woods said:


> Okay, that 10-cent-a-gallon increase in the gas tax that was supposed to go into effect New Year's Day in Pennsylvania has finally reached my local Sunoco. It had been at $2.559 since New Year's Eve; it's up *five* cents, to $2.609, this morning.


No such thing this year in Iowa. Locally gas is down to $1.97 at the Sinclair station one block from my home.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

$ 1.55 per gallon in Oklahoma City 

That's € 0.34 per liter. Meanwhile we pay € 1.40 at best in the Netherlands.


----------



## narkelion

Same in Italy. 

1,439€/L the best I've seen for now.

Last day in Australia I've seen a Texaco selling unleaded at 1,129 A$/L, that's 0,74 €/L.


----------



## eindhoven the best

ChrisZwolle said:


> $ 1.55 per gallon in Oklahoma City
> 
> That's € 0.34 per liter. Meanwhile we pay € 1.40 at best in the Netherlands.


Fueling I always do in Belgium. 10 minutes driving for me! Always saves me a lot, the price now : Euro95 - €1,17L


----------



## Penn's Woods

Penn's Woods said:


> Okay, that 10-cent-a-gallon increase in the gas tax that was supposed to go into effect New Year's Day in Pennsylvania has finally reached my local Sunoco. It had been at $2.559 since New Year's Eve; it's up *five* cents, to $2.609, this morning.


And back down to $2.519 this morning. :cheers:


----------



## Bzyq_74

Poland - Katowice (Uppersilesia):

Euro 95 - PLN 4,45 / € 1.03 liter 
Euro 98 - PLN 4,70/ € 1.09 liter 
Diesel - PLN 4,30 / € 1.00 liter 
LPG - PLN 2,25 / € 0.52 liter 

Poland - Gliwice Auchan (Uppersilesia):

Euro 95 - PLN 4,09 / € 0.95 liter 
Euro 98 - PLN 4,19/ € 0.97 liter 
Diesel - PLN 4,15 / € 0.96 liter 
LPG - PLN 2,05 / € 0.48 liter 

exchange rate: 1€ = 4,30 PLN


----------



## mavillav

In Ecuador we buy in gallons (3.7854118 liter)

1 gasoline gallon = USD $ 2,18

1 diesel gallon = USD $ 1,00


----------



## Aokromes

Diesel trucker price:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Look at the price difference between gas and diesel in the United States. Diesel is 50% more expensive than gas at this TA Truck Stop. $ 2.11 vs $ 3.31.


----------



## PiotrG

EUR95 4,39PLN ~1,02€
Diesel 4,33PLN ~1,01€
in Zambrów, Poland an Orlen Station.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

89.9 here today, diesel is still hovering around $110.9 though.. diesel hasn't really dropped all that much in this huge oil bust, only 10 cents or so.

gas is officially under 90 cents though now.. 91.9 dowtown still though, but I'm sure that'll be under 90 before the end of the week as well.

remember when comparing euro gas to american gas that the advertised rate in the US is usually a lower grade as well, euro gas is typically a higher grade.


----------



## Kanadzie

In Montreal, finally the gas price below $1 - 0,999 CAD / L (0,71 EUR) or 3.17 USD/gal


----------



## Xusein

Innsertnamehere said:


> remember when comparing euro gas to american gas that the advertised rate in the US is usually a lower grade as well, euro gas is typically a higher grade.


They don't have regular unleaded there but the ratings aren't the same. 95 octane there would be considered 90-91 here.


----------



## binhai

Paid $2.069 a gallon in Connecticut. Filled up almost my entire tank for $16.50, incredible! I have a Toyota Yaris with an ~11 gallon tank. Driving seems so cheap now but I'm not itching to get a less efficient car.


----------



## lafreak84

£1.10/l petrol here in the SE UK.


----------



## narkelion

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Driving seems so cheap now but I'm not itching to get a less efficient car.


Also because this such a low-price period will end, sooner or later...

1,423€/liter in Rome, yesterday morning, for Unleaded 95 RON.

It's 1,11 british pounds per liter, and 6,42 US$/gallon.

My Vespa (you can see it in my signature, "Betta"), with its 5 liter tank, and its 45 km/l mileage (approx. 105 mpg), now allows me to drive for 150 km, more or less. 

3 months ago I could only drive for 100.


----------



## Kanadzie

Heute:
$2.609 USD/gal in north limits of New York State USA
$0.939 CAD/L in south limits of Quebec, Canada
$1.079 CAD/L in Montreal area


----------



## Alex_ZR

1.05 EUR 95 petrol in Serbia


----------



## DanielFigFoz

108.9p per litre for petrol in Morrisons Aberystwyth, the price difference between here and back in London has all but collapsed in a month or so. 

106.9p per litre in Tesco Feltham, near my grandparents. 

My Dad saw 104p per litre in Hastings earlier.

One pound is $1.51.


----------



## GROBIN

Today in Vilnius:
Unleaded 95: 1,08 EUR (Statoil)
Diesel: 1,04 EUR (Statoil)
LPG: 0,59 EUR (Orlen)

Note for tourists: please bear in mind that if you have an Orlen Eco card (not the same as in Poland!) or a Norfa ticket, you can get up to 0,049 EUR discount per liter.
With Statoil it's a bit less (0,043 EUR), but you have to pay for the discount card (free in Orlen).
You should see the faces of people in Orlen stations in Poland when I show them the Orlen Lithuania card :lol:


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ It is Orlen resurrecting Commonwealth :lol: It is kind of like Canadian Tim Horton's franchises now operating in USA, we are slowly taking over


----------



## Penn's Woods

Where? Where?

I know of one Tim's in Maine that closed between October 2013 and October 2014. And have yet to see one south of Maine.

I wish they'd turn some of those Burger King's into Tim's....


----------



## Penn's Woods

Kanadzie said:


> Heute:
> $2.609 USD/gal in north limits of New York State USA
> $0.939 CAD/L in south limits of Quebec, Canada
> $1.079 CAD/L in Montreal area


"Heute," indeed.

What were you doing in far northern New York State? Not looking for reasonable temperatures in Plattsburgh, I hope. You'd have to have gone a lot farther south for that today.


----------



## John Maynard

Xusein said:


> They don't have regular unleaded there but the ratings aren't the same. 95 octane there would be considered 90-91 here.


*And why we do not have the cheaper 90-92 octane gasoline down here in Europe?*


----------



## bd popeye

Regular unleaded now a 10% ethanol blend is now down to $1.86 ranging up to $1.93 at most stations in my area.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Whatever day - Monday, Tuesday? - that it was up (because of the January 1 tax increase) to $2.609 at the Sunoco in my neighborhood? Well, it was $2.439 yesterday.


----------



## bd popeye

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^Whatever day - Monday, Tuesday? - that it was up (because of the January 1 tax increase) to $2.609 at the Sunoco in my neighborhood? Well, it was $2.439 yesterday.


Confused...Today.....Those were the prices in my neighborhood in Cedar Rapids.

We went down to Iowa City for lunch and I was checking out the prices down there. They are just slightly higher than Cedar Rapids. Iowa City is 30 miles south of Cedar Rapids.


----------



## Penn's Woods

I'm trying to say I don't remember when I posted that it was up to $2.609* and I'm too lazy to check.  But it was Monday or Tuesday and it dropped back to $2.439 by Friday. :cheers"

*And the reason it was up was a 10-cent-a-gallon increase in the gas tax that went into effect on January 1.


----------



## GROBIN

GROBIN said:


> Today in Vilnius:
> Unleaded 95: 1,08 EUR (Statoil)
> Diesel: 1,04 EUR (Statoil)
> LPG: 0,59 EUR (Orlen)
> 
> Note for tourists: please bear in mind that if you have an Orlen Eco card (not the same as in Poland!) or a Norfa ticket, you can get up to 0,049 EUR discount per liter.
> With Statoil it's a bit less (0,043 EUR), but you have to pay for the discount card (free in Orlen).
> You should see the faces of people in Orlen stations in Poland when I show them the Orlen Lithuania card :lol:


Sorry for quoting my ownself, but here is something I couldn't add this before because I was writing from my mobile phone.
For tourists coming by car to Lithuania:
ORLEN Eco card (eco kortelė) - free









STATOIL extra kortelė. It is not free but AFAIK it works in all 3 Baltic countries. I tried it when I went to Daugavpils (Latvia) in September 2014 where LPG was a bit less expensive than in Lithuania and ... it worked !









EMSI kortelė









NESTE card.









You gotta have these if you don't want to pay unnecessarily more.
And as I mentioned before, in some Norfa stores, if you buy above a certain amount, you can get a better discount in Orlen stations (just keep your ticket)



Kanadzie said:


> ^^ It is Orlen resurrecting Commonwealth :lol: It is kind of like Canadian Tim Horton's franchises now operating in USA, we are slowly taking over


:lol: I don't believe it is exactly about that. However, Orlen is also present in other countries under different brands:
Germany: STAR. AFAIK it's a discount brand.








Czech Republic: BENZINA








... and in Poland - BLISKA (supposed to be a discount brand). However, I have the feeling I see less and less of these stations...









I hope people living in Latvia, Estonia, Belarus, Russia, France, Germany, the Netherlands, Belgium, Bosnia-Herzegovina and so on will write what their current fuel prices are. I'm especially curious about LPG (a couple of years ago, each time I traveled to Belgium I filled the tank with LPG over there because it was 50-60% of the French price :lol

P.S.: sorry for the big "STAR" image, but I don't know how to reduce it ... Can a mod do it for me, please?


----------



## Suburbanist

As for the industrial costs of diesel and gas, diesel is a less refined product than gas.

It should cost less from an strictly industrialization point of view.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I saw a video the other day from an Arkansas truck stop with gas at $ 1.80 and diesel at $ 3.02. That's a significant difference, if I recall correctly, the difference used to be only in the 20-25 cent range.


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> Many fuel stations in Switzerland have signs that are alternating between prices in francs and euros. However, with the recent appreciation of the Swiss franc, the figures are now almost the same (1 franc to 1 euro).


So I guess they actually accept euros. If you pay by card at the pump, can you choose your currency?

And does the euro price accurately reflect the exchange rate of the moment (or of that morning or whatever) or if you chose to pay in euros would you be paying a little bit more?


----------



## brewerfan386

$1.99'ish all round the Wisconsin (for regular unleaded).


----------



## Jonesy55

Filled up yesterday, paid £45.95 for 50 litres of regular unleaded. Normal price £1.039/l but with a £0.12 per litre discount voucher which took it down to £0.919


----------



## bd popeye

Gas is hovering around $1.76 a gallon for unleaded regular which is the 10% ethanol blend.

Friday the 23rd I gassed up for $1.60 a gallon because I used my *Hy-Vee fuel saver card*


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Hy-Vee owes you a commission.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Exactly 50.000 L? how do you do that?  Just luck?


----------



## Penn's Woods

Perhaps the pump lets you cut off at a certain volume? I've seen, although not recently, American pumps that let you set them to stop at X dollars.


----------



## bd popeye

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^Hy-Vee owes you a commission.


LOL! I like Hy-Vee..a little pricey for my wife but.. I like it!

Here's a few of Hy-Vee's typical weekly ads..


----------



## Jonesy55

ChrisZwolle said:


> Exactly 50.000 L? how do you do that?  Just luck?


Pure skill! 

But yes, there are some pumps where you can pre-select a certain amount of either volume or money and it cuts out once you've reached that amount.


----------



## bd popeye

Jonesy55 said:


> Pure skill!
> 
> But yes, there are some pumps where you can pre-select a certain amount of either volume or money and it cuts out once you've reached that amount.


We've had pre-pay fuel pumps in the US since the 70's. This started during the gas crisis in 1973. Then some people would fuel up their vehicle and drive off without paying. 

In most of the US you can elect to pay by credit or debit card at the pump or go inside the station and pre-pay. Most gas stations in the US are in reality convenience stores. Full service stations are nearly extinct.


----------



## Penn's Woods

In New Jersey, where there's no self-service, you pay the attendant when you're done. Well, when he's done.


----------



## makaveli6

Today in Riga (Statoil)

Diesel: 0.999/l EUR
EURO95: 0.999/l EUR
EURO98: 1.048/l EUR
LPG 0.585/l EUR


----------



## bd popeye

Penn's Woods said:


> In New Jersey, where there's no self-service, you pay the attendant when you're done. Well, when he's done.


Oregon also...Here in Iowa most stations adopted pre-pay when gas shot up to near $4 a gallon in May-June 2008...Iowa always lags a little behind.


----------



## zzibit

$1.94/gl in Boston yesterday


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Filled up for 105.9p in Abergavenny in South Wales as I was driving back to Aber again yesterday, which is about the same as in London, then I drove off and just down the road there was a BP station at 104.9p. 

In fact yesterday I filled up twice, the first time was also 105.9p I think. It's 107.9p in Morrisons Aberystwyth now, the difference between Ceredigion and London has almost disappeared now.

The first petrol station has a pay-at-pump facility but it wasn't working yesterday and the second one didn't. The whole place looked quite old fashioned actually, the screen that says how much you've put in was the old fashioned type, which is fair enough, it works so cool. 
Like this:


----------



## Jonesy55

bd popeye said:


> We've had pre-pay fuel pumps in the US since the 70's. This started during the gas crisis in 1973. Then some people would fuel up their vehicle and drive off without paying.
> 
> In most of the US you can elect to pay by credit or debit card at the pump or go inside the station and pre-pay. Most gas stations in the US are in reality convenience stores. Full service stations are nearly extinct.


Similar here, I found a station in the middle of rural Wales last year that had a guy who would fill the tank for you and I was shocked, haven't seen that for years anywhere else in the UK.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

To pay with cash in Canada do you have to pre-pay inside as well?


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^In my extremely limited experience of paying for gas with cash in Canada*, yes.

*I've done it at least once.


----------



## Penn's Woods

tosic said:


> To be fair to Americans other than cars what other transport doo they have? Outside of major cities Iv always got the impression that the U.S. Transport infrastructure is rather terrible.


I just checked the county government website for Adams County, Pennsylvania, where Gettysburg is. Besides a trolley service in and around Gettysburg that seems meant mostly for tourists, there's a commuter bus to Harrisburg, the state capital, about 30 miles away, and a van for seniors....

http://www.rabbittransit.org/Schedules/FreedomTransit/AmtrakAirportRegionalTransit.aspx

http://acofa.org/transportation.htm


----------



## bd popeye

tosic said:


> To be fair to Americans other than cars what other transport doo they have? Outside of major cities Iv always got the impression that the U.S. Transport infrastructure is rather terrible.


US compared to Europe;



For intercity travel in the US,which is a vast country, air travel is preferred. Amtrak passenger train travel is abysmal.hno: It just is.



tosic said:


> The American culture of the gas guzzler is ridiculous.


^^Yep we'd better put away of millions upon millions of pick-up trucks...





> 2015 Chevrolet Silverado






> 2015 Dodge Ram






> 2015 Ford F-150






> 2015 Toyota Tundra


And now back on topic....We had to go out this morning and I did notice a couple of stations were the price of unleaded regular has settled out for today at $2.07 a gallon for unleaded plus now a 10% ethanol blend in Iowa.


----------



## Penn's Woods

bd popeye said:


> ....Amtrak passenger train travel is abysmal.hno: It just is.


Except in the Northeast, where it's good but expensive.


----------



## bd popeye

Penn's Woods said:


> Except in the Northeast, where it's good but expensive.


Agreed.. train travel in the Northeast US is excellent.

As most of you know diesel is used in the US but mostly in big trucks and pick up trucks. Very few passenger cars running on diesel.

Right now in my area diesel fuel is running from about $2.45 to $2.60 a gallon. I wonder will that price will spike up?


----------



## Jonesy55

What's the typical fuel consumption on one of those giant pick-up trucks?


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^No idea; I wouldn't be caught dead driving one of those.

But that reminds me of a Top Gear a couple of years ago...Jeremy was driving a supercar...may be the episode where he drove from Wembley to a Champion's League match in Milan while the other two went by train. At one point they stopped at a gas station. He was complaining about how often he needed to fill up, while *I* was stunned at the 87 euros (I still remember that number) showing on the pump.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Jonesy55 said:


> What's the typical fuel consumption on one of those giant pick-up trucks?


Probably in the 15 - 20 miles per gallon range. The manufacturer fuel mileage is usually unrealistic. 

That's 8.5 km / L, or 12 L / 100 km.


----------



## Jonesy55

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^No idea; I wouldn't be caught dead driving one of those.
> 
> But that reminds me of a Top Gear a couple of years ago...Jeremy was driving a supercar...may be the episode where he drove from Wembley to a Champion's League match in Milan while the other two went by train. At one point they stopped at a gas station. He was complaining about how often he needed to fill up, while *I* was stunned at the 87 euros (I still remember that number) showing on the pump.


I've filled up for £80 ($125) before now, 60l of diesel at £1.33 per litre.


----------



## Jonesy55

ChrisZwolle said:


> Probably in the 15 - 20 miles per gallon range. The manufacturer fuel mileage is usually unrealistic.
> 
> That's 8.5 km / L, or 12 L / 100 km.


So basically they are probably paying as much per mile for fuel as some European drivers despite fuel being so cheap over there!?


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^People who are driving that sort of thing are; I'm getting more than 300 miles for less than $20 at current prices. (At least when I buy in New Jersey.)


----------



## bd popeye

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^No idea; I wouldn't be caught dead driving one of those.


Me either. It is a personal choice..I have a Camry that gets about 25mpg in the city and as much as 32MPG on the open road.

Oh yea on the way to work I noticed several stations had dropped their prices back to...$1.99 and $1.97 a gallon. One station is back to $1.93..Most others are still at $2.09.


----------



## xrtn2

*R$ 3.35 * $ 1,19 / liter

Today in Brazil:

" Dear customers, gasoline prices has risen because of tax, complain to Dilma( president )"


----------



## Xusein

tosic said:


> Must be hard for you Americans to pay $2 a gallon.....


Not our fault that your government puts so much taxes on fuel. You can always protest this to your politicians. 

$2 a week more to fill up is nothing. The recent rise isn't a big deal at all.


----------



## Kanadzie

ChrisZwolle said:


> Probably in the 15 - 20 miles per gallon range. The manufacturer fuel mileage is usually unrealistic.
> 
> That's 8.5 km / L, or 12 L / 100 km.


15 L/100km is a good number for real life with pickup truck
It's really good... in 90's was more like 17 L/100km

The SUV I am driving now (Ford Explorer 2010) is averaging 15,5 L / 100 km with my driving here on the Toronto area highways 

Anyway in Canada I remember tanking a simple, small Ford Edge. I paid _$101 _Canadian to tank it in around 2012... in US dollars about the same thing back then :nuts: It didn't take that much fuel, but the price was $1.30 a litre. I was amused as I had driven the car about 1200 km from the south and was tanking it at a gas station near the factory the car was made originally :lol:



Penn's Woods said:


> \He was complaining about how often he needed to fill up, while I was stunned at the 87 euros (I still remember that number) showing on the pump.


Ha, when I was in Germany last, price was running around 1.65 EUR per litre. For 87 euros I couldn't even fill my little 4-cylinder convertible (68 litre tank)


----------



## narkelion

I always thought that in countries where fuel is really cheap, average cars have lower mpg.

My car, in Italy, does 7 L/100km in the worst of the situations, meaning in urban use. Outside cities can reach up to 4 L/100km.

My bike is steady on 4-5 L/100km.

My vespa does 1.8-2 L/100km.


----------



## riiga

*95 and Diesel* (both were the same price today)
13,04 kr/liter
1,38 €/liter
$5.90/gallon

*E85*
9,29 kr/liter
0,98 €/liter
$4.21/gallon


----------



## -Valentino-

$1.99/gallon when I was in New Jersey


----------



## bd popeye

narkelion said:


> I always thought that in countries where fuel is really cheap, average cars have lower mpg.
> .


Nope.. in the USA the EPA (Environmental Protection Agency) regulates and mandates a minimum Miles per gallon each class of vehicle must maintain.

Each year the requirements get more stringent. Manufactures face fines if they don't meet the EPA requirements for fuel mileage.

*EPA Fuel Economy Regulations and Standards*

Our fuel is hovering around $2.09 a gallon for regular unleaded. Sam's Club has the lowest price for gas in our area...$1.93 a gallon. Sam's Club requires a yearly membership.


----------



## narkelion

^^ Does that apply to cars only? Is there a table that shows which model or type is each category?


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ I believe there are two classes, cars and light trucks less than (10 000 lbs GVWR?)

the car company can sell cars less than the target, but must balance with cars above target or pay fines, based on number of cars sold. And if the average fuel economy of the car is less than a certain amount, there is a "gas guzzler tax" applied to that sale regardless (passed to consumer)


----------



## bd popeye

narkelion said:


> ^^ Does that apply to cars only? Is there a table that shows which model or type is each category?


Jeez.. all you have to do is click on the links,..keep trying! Lots of info in those links.

http://www.epa.gov/otaq/climate/regs-light-duty.htm


----------



## Bzyq_74

Poland - Zabrze (Uppersilesia) today:

Euro 95 - PLN 4,30 / € 1.03 liter 
Euro 98 - PLN 4,53/ € 1.08 liter 
Diesel - PLN 4,32 / € 1.03 liter 
LPG - PLN 1,73 / € 0.41 liter

exchange rate: 1€ = 4,18 PLN


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I drove through a part of Germany today. 

E10: € 1.379
E95: € 1.399
Diesel: € 1.179

In the Nordhorn / Emlichheim area.

Do they have unmanned fuel stations in Germany where you can only pay at a payment terminal? I don't recall seeing them. They are very common in the Netherlands, they often discount € 0.10 - 0.15 per liter compared to motorway fuel stations.


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> Do they have unmanned fuel stations in Germany where you can only pay at a payment terminal?


I've been living in Germany for more than two years but I have never seen any.


----------



## bogdymol

In Austria there are plenty of automatic stations. Actually, I refilled on Saturday from such a station (no personal ever, just a station with 4 pumps and 2 paying machines). Price for Diesel: 1,129 Euro/L.


----------



## VegasCraig

Prices today in Las Vegas at my local Chevron station:

(USD)
$2.559/gal ($0.69/l) regular unleaded
$2.689/gal ($0.71/l) midgrade unleaded
$2.789/gal ($0.74/l) premium unleaded
$2.919/gal ($0.77/l) diesel

$0.10 discount per gallon ($0.026/l) for cash or Chevron credit card.

Two weeks ago these prices were about 40 cents per gallon ($0.105/l) cheaper.


----------



## VegasCraig

A few days ago in Baja California, Mexico, I paid MXN$10.84/l (US$0.73/l), or US$2.73/gal. 

All gas stations are controlled by the government run petroleum company, Pemex. Prices tend not to be displayed on signs outside the stations, only on the pumps themselves.

Full service is provided, and a tip of around 10 pesos or a dollar is appreciated.


----------



## bd popeye

We had to take one of our grandchildren to school and we noticed while we were out that unleaded plus a 10% ethanol blend in Iowa has jumped up over night from $2.07 a gallon to $2.14 a gallon.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Up to $2.459 ($2.339 about a week ago, jumped to $2.399 at some point) at the friendly neighborhood Sunoco. Happened Monday or yesterday.


----------



## Kanadzie

I was in Toronto and gas was 85 cents Canadian
Then it shot up to like 95-97.7 occasionally $1.001

Then I went Montreal and it's $1.189 today, WTF?!


----------



## Xusein

Very likely that prices will go up further in the next few weeks. 

Spring is usually when gas prices go up in the US due to the transition to summer blend gasoline.

However, I don't see oil rallying too much in the future. Supply is still too high.


----------



## tosic

bd popeye said:


> US compared to Europe;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For intercity travel in the US,which is a vast country, air travel is preferred. Amtrak passenger train travel is abysmal.hno: It just is..



So is there no plans to build a super high speed network of trains across american to transform this service? I mean you can travel from London to Frankfurt in 5 hours and that's a pretty big distance.


----------



## bd popeye

_off topic_



tosic said:


> So is there no plans to build a super high speed network of trains across american to transform this service? I mean you can travel from London to Frankfurt in 5 hours and that's a pretty big distance.


Not at this time. I don't think it will ever come to fruition..and as I stated;



> For intercity travel in the US,which is a vast country, air travel is preferred.


Now in California there are plans for high speed rail;

California High Speed Rail

..and there is a thread here at SSC about US High Speed rail.

UNITED STATES | High Speed Rail

last word..the distance between Frankfurt and London is 764km or 475 miles...just a little bit shorter than driving to my old hometown of Cincinnati Ohio from my present home Cedar Rapids IA. And driving my own car takes only 7-8 hours. Now if I were to drive to my former city of San Diego CA that is a distance of 1872 driving miles or 3.012km.. Trust me I'm getting on a plane to visit there and with a layover I should be there in about the same amount of time it takes to drive from Cedar Rapids to Cincinnati.

High speed rail would cut the ground travel times considerably. But the cost of building such a system in the US is astronomical. And Americans accustomed to using their autos and flying everywhere may never adapt to a train system.

_end off topic_


----------



## Kanadzie

tosic said:


> So is there no plans to build a super high speed network of trains across american to transform this service? I mean you can travel from London to Frankfurt in 5 hours and that's a pretty big distance.


It is just stupid, the middle of country is empty. Why would you spend 5 hours in a train, with expensive ticket, and have government spend billions of dollars, when you can go on a plane in 3 hours and the ticket is cheap?

But even then, in Europe, why the heck would do London-Frankfurt by train either?


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^I'm all for public transportation philosophically, but, honestly, I haven't been on a train even in the Northeast in years, since my living-in-the-city-without-a-car period. The cost of driving to, say, Washington is so much lower than the train fare and the convenience (going right to where you want to go and right when you want to, being able to stop...) is so much better....

It should be developed...in the long run it's probably greener and don't put all your eggs in one basket particularly if it's labeled non-renewable energy...but they've got to focus on heavily traveled corridors before they start trying to retrain (so to speak) the American public. It's reasonable to try to get people to use trains between, say, Chicago and Detroit. But a three-day cross-country ride will probably never be more than a niche market compared to driving (takes longer but you're on your own schedule and can do stuff en route) and flying (so much faster).

In that Frankfurt-London example, there are plenty of major cities on the way. A train service from Frankfurt to London that didn't have plenty of shorter-distance traffic using it might not be economically viable.

AND we're off topic, except insofar as low fuel prices contribute to this.


----------



## zvir

Penn's Woods said:


> ^^I'm all for public transportation philosophically, but, honestly, I haven't been on a train even in the Northeast in years, since my living-in-the-city-without-a-car period. The cost of driving to, say, Washington is so much lower than the train fare and the convenience (going right to where you want to go and right when you want to, being able to stop...) is so much better....
> 
> It should be developed...in the long run it's probably greener and don't put all your eggs in one basket particularly if it's labeled non-renewable energy...but they've got to focus on heavily traveled corridors before they start trying to retrain (so to speak) the American public. It's reasonable to try to get people to use trains between, say, Chicago and Detroit. But a three-day cross-country ride will probably never be more than a niche market compared to driving (takes longer but you're on your own schedule and can do stuff en route) and flying (so much faster).
> 
> In that Frankfurt-London example, there are plenty of major cities on the way. A train service from Frankfurt to London that didn't have plenty of shorter-distance traffic using it might not be economically viable.
> 
> AND we're off topic, except insofar as low fuel prices contribute to this.


agree- my last 50 cents . the us should devolop fast trains in east coast and west cost , and the link between them will be through plains.


----------



## winnipeg

bogdymol said:


> In Austria there are plenty of automatic stations. Actually, I refilled on Saturday from such a station (no personal ever, just a station with 4 pumps and 2 paying machines). Price for Diesel: 1,129 Euro/L.


Exact! 

Nothing to compares with romanians prices... hno:


----------



## bd popeye

Our gas here in Cedar Rapids jumped up again.. last night to $2.25 a gallon a 10% ethanol blend.

A few weeks ago on the news it was mentioned that gas would rise in the next few weeks to $2.50 a gallon and settle there...it's on the way.hno:


----------



## tosic

Kanadzie said:


> It is just stupid, the middle of country is empty. Why would you spend 5 hours in a train, with expensive ticket, and have government spend billions of dollars, when you can go on a plane in 3 hours and the ticket is cheap?
> 
> But even then, in Europe, why the heck would do London-Frankfurt by train either?



Not everyone is comfortable flying? Less stress on a train? Many reasons. Eurostar have just said their London to Marseille (1,200km isn) is performing above expectation. Long distance train travel can work and is working in many countries.


----------



## bd popeye

tosic said:


> Not everyone is comfortable flying? Less stress on a train? Many reasons. Eurostar have just said their London to Marseille (1,200km isn) is performing above expectation. Long distance train travel can work and is working in many countries.


Tosic.. here's a short history of passenger train travel in the US. Passenger train travel in the US peaked during WWII at 98 billion passenger miles in 1945 ...it was all downhill after that.

take a look at these links;

US Train Travel History

American Rail

The history of passenger trains in the USA

end off topic..

...gas is up to $2.25 a gallon in Cedar Rapids...


----------



## bd popeye

ChrisZwolle said:


> March 1. A tax increase perhaps?


As I mentioned previsouly Iowa has increased it's gas tax from .20 cents a gallon to .30 cents a gallon. That increase took effect yesterday. On Saturday most stations had jacked up their gas pries at least .10 cents a gallon in my area.

Unleaded gas a 10% ethanol blend was set at $2.35 a gallon yesterday. By the way some stations still call the 10% ethanol blend unleaded plus while other now call it unleaded regular.


----------



## bd popeye

Gas is rising exponentially...

I posted this on 25 January..this was the low when gas prices were falling like a stone..



bd popeye said:


> Gas is hovering around $1.76 a gallon for unleaded regular which is the 10% ethanol blend.


Now last night on the way home I was many stations had pumped up their price up to $2.44 a gallon for regular unleaded. I think we will break that $2.50 a gallon mark soon...I guess that report I heard on the news a few weeks ago stating fuel prices will level out a $2.50 a gallon was a little off course.

posted on Feb 24th..



bd popeye said:


> Our gas here in Cedar Rapids jumped up again.. last night to $2.25 a gallon a 10% ethanol blend.
> 
> A few weeks ago on the news it was mentioned that gas would rise in the next few weeks to $2.50 a gallon and settle there...it's on the way.hno:


----------



## bd popeye

Well it's been a week since any hike in prices here in Cedar Rapids and fuel is holding at $2.44 a gallon for the 10% ethanol blend.

..off topic...

*The ten top selling vehicles in the USA in 2014.*

Those of you that don't live in the US wait until you see the top three best sellers.

end off topic..


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've seen these fuel stations called a 'cardlock'. What are they exactly? I looked it up and they seem to be unattended fuel stations where you can pay with a certain card. Can you use every card there (i.e. credit cards?) Or do you need company-specific cards? Based on search results, it seems to be a Canadian thing.


A Cold Cardlock Evening by McCormick Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

Try this link Chris. I've never heard of them until this moment...looks like they are located in Canada. 280 stations in all. 

*COOPCONNECTION.CA*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've seen this cardlock thing at other Canadian fuel stations as well, such as Husky and Esso.


----------



## bd popeye

Some years ago I worked for a very large rent a car company. We had commercial Visa cards for fueling up cars when on a trip to pick up or deliver cars. Some of the gas station in southern California & Arizona we used were for commercial accounts only. In fact I remember one in the LA area that was gated.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Went up to $2.599 here, sat there for a couple of weeks, then dropped to $2.5799.


----------



## Kanadzie

ChrisZwolle said:


> I've seen this cardlock thing at other Canadian fuel stations as well, such as Husky and Esso.


I think it is mostly for truckers with a company account with the fuel company (not credit card) You'll note the pump areas are designed for trucks (very large amounts of space and I think you can usually only find diesel) The nice part is you can tank on cardlock 24 hours a day as is unattended. Even "pay at pump" normal stations will turn off the pumps when the station closes.

I actually have a company account with a major oil company but I never tried rolling up into a "cardlock" with my little car


----------



## myosh_tino

Penn's Woods said:


> Went up to $2.599 here, sat there for a couple of weeks, then dropped to $2.5799.


Lucky you. Gas was around $2.25/gal back in January but is now selling for $3.50/gal, that's a 75 cent increase in about 2 months! :bleep:

The excuses... err... reasons we've been given:
* Refinery explosion in southern California
* Ongoing strike at a refinery in northern California
* Switchover from "winter" blend to "summer" blend


----------



## bd popeye

myosh_tino said:


> Lucky you. Gas was around $2.25/gal back in January but is now selling for $3.50/gal, that's a 75 cent increase in about 2 months! :bleep:
> 
> The excuses... err... reasons we've been given:
> * Refinery explosion in southern California
> * Ongoing strike at a refinery in northern California
> * Switchover from "winter" blend to "summer" blend


Typical excuses.. I lived in SoCal for 26 years. I understand...by the way I'm no mathematician but that's a buck .25 increase.hno:

Here in Cedar Rapids Iowa unleaded regular or plus (a 10% ethanol blend) depending upon where you buy it is holding steady at $2.44 a gallon for nearly two weeks.


----------



## Kanadzie

hahaha, math 

Upstate NY near the border with Quebec, $2.659 USD /gal
Rural Quebec on other side 1,129 $ CAD / L
Urban Montreal 1,249 $ CAD / L (3.70 USD / gal) a full dollar...


----------



## Xusein

Prices all up and down the West Coast are elevated because of those "convenient" reasons. It's around $3/gal here. But I still don't see this continuing for long because fundamentals are still negative for oil. Production has not fallen due to the low prices yet.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Kanadzie said:


> hahaha, math
> 
> Upstate NY near the border with Quebec, $2.659 USD /gal
> Rural Quebec on other side 1,129 $ CAD / L
> Urban Montreal 1,249 $ CAD / L (3.70 USD / gal) a full dollar...


Saw a tourism ad from Ottawa pointing out that your dollar is suddenly 80 cents U.S. When did that happen? Last trip, not quite 18 months ago, they were basically at par. (And it's still moot until I renew my passport....)



Xusein said:


> Prices all up and down the West Coast are elevated because of those "convenient" reasons. It's around $3/gal here. But I still don't see this continuing for long because fundamentals are still negative for oil. Production has not fallen due to the low prices yet.


Down to $2.5199 at the friendly neighborhood Sunoco yesterday; haven't been out today.


----------



## Kanadzie

Penn's Woods said:


> Saw a tourism ad from Ottawa pointing out that your dollar is suddenly 80 cents U.S. When did that happen? Last trip, not quite 18 months ago, they were basically at par. (And it's still moot until I renew my passport....)


very suddenly during the fall especially through XI and XII 2014 

I am annoyed by it generally but I have a few US investments that suddenly jumped 20% return though the actual fund hasn't budged barely any :lol:


----------



## myosh_tino

bd popeye said:


> Typical excuses.. I lived in SoCal for 26 years. I understand...by the way I'm no mathematician but that's a buck .25 increase.hno:


Oops! :bash:

Looking at some local news articles, gas prices rose 50 cents by early February and another 75 cents between February and early March.


----------



## Suburbanist

California does have some strange laws on fuel mix. There needs to be a national standard about that.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^I think the explanation for that is that when the Clean Air Act was passed in the early 70s, California already had stricter standards than those in the act, so rather than backslide in California, the act lets its standards remain in effect there (and I believe gives other states the choice between complying with the new federal standards and California's).


----------



## bd popeye

Today after church I saw two stations with these prices $2.42 and $2.40 a gallon...we shall see what shakes out the rest of the week.


----------



## bd popeye

Fuel is now at $2.34 a gallon at most stations for the 10% ethanol blend. There are a couple of stations I saw today with prices of $2.29 a gallon.


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> Here in Cedar Rapids Iowa our unleaded plus/regular a 10% ethanol blend is from $2.32 - $2.59 a gallon..that is the fuel most people use in Iowa.


That lower price has risen slightly...fuel is now $2.37 to $2.59 a gallon.


----------



## kato2k8

ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't recall ever seeing an automated fuel station in Germany. Are they not allowed to sell fuel without an attendant?


There are some, mostly found in rural areas. Raiffeisen for example operates many of its about 650 stations unmanned.

The large fuel-selling groups (Aral, Shell etc) all use a franchise system in which independent operators run manned stations only, generally nowadays with a shop-in-station concept. For Aral (largest franchise chain in Germany), fuel only amounts to about 37% of sales. Tobacco products amount to 34%, Food and drinks amount to 19%, prepaid phone top-ups amount to almost 7%. The remaining 3% are various goods and services.


----------



## winnipeg

About automated fuel stations, why in Austria there is so much few automated stations? For example once during night I stopped in Parndorf and Neusiedl am See (near Hungarian border) but all the stations were closed even if they were able to accept card... I had to do 8km to find one who was opened (an austrian guy indicated me the gas station  ).

Is there any kind of law about this in Austria?


----------



## bogdymol

Some automatic fuel station are closed during the night, but some are open. I haven't managed to understand why after living here in the past year.

Examples:

Nearby where I live is a Turmöl automatic fuel station (not attended), which is open 24/7

Also nearby there's a Hofer discount supermarket, who also has an automatic, unmanned, fuel station. During the day the fuel station is open, but during the night it is closed. You might want to assume that the fuel station is open when the supermarket is open, but no. On Sundays for example, the supermarket is closed, but the fuel station is open. Late evenings the same. At night, both are closed.

Also nearby there's a manned Shell fuel station. During the night it is closed, and on Sundays it has a shorter programme.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

In the Netherlands LPG / Autogas is only allowed to be sold at fuel stations with staff. As most staffed fuel stations switch to payment via terminal after 2100 hrs, LPG is difficult to find during the late evening and night outside major cities and motorways. 

I remember driving with my dad from Almelo to Zwolle across N35, which is a major intercity road, one of the few such connections still not being a motorway in the Netherlands. He drives a BMW powered with LPG. We couldn't find any fuel station that sold LPG after 2100 hrs.


----------



## winnipeg

bogdymol said:


> Some automatic fuel station are closed during the night, but some are open. I haven't managed to understand why after living here in the past year.
> 
> Examples:
> 
> Nearby where I live is a Turmöl automatic fuel station (not attended), which is open 24/7
> 
> Also nearby there's a Hofer discount supermarket, who also has an automatic, unmanned, fuel station. During the day the fuel station is open, but during the night it is closed. You might want to assume that the fuel station is open when the supermarket is open, but no. On Sundays for example, the supermarket is closed, but the fuel station is open. Late evenings the same. At night, both are closed.
> 
> Also nearby there's a manned Shell fuel station. During the night it is closed, and on Sundays it has a shorter programme.


Okay, thanks!

Yes, that's exactly what I saw with the unammed station near the Hofer supermarket (in Parndorf)...


----------



## Kanadzie

ssiguy2 said:


> In White Rock {suburban Vancouver} we are at about $1.29/litre for regular.


Suburban Montreal - $1,179/L Canadian

Earlier this week - $1,229/L

In New York State on other side of Canada border, 1h driving from Montreal - $2.679 USD/gal for gasoline likely refined in Montreal and trucked over (LOL)

That equals 0,933 CAD / L :bash:

Surprise of the week (!) internet is reporting 98,1 cents CAD per litre in the Toronto (Brampton) area.


----------



## narkelion

Not much of a difference, though. 

You can find .20$ per litre difference between two different companies even in the same neighborhood, at least here and also back in Italy where I come from.

Petrol going around 120c/L here in Melbourne, that's 0.88 US$ per litre, and 0.77€/L.


----------



## xrtn2

US$ 0.95/ liter E85


----------



## Xusein

I've never seen an automated gas station here in the US. But with credit/debit, you don't really need to go to the attendant unless you are getting something inside the convenience store. Actually, in two states (New Jersey and Oregon), you can't even pump your own gas, an attendant has to do it for you!

Also, gas prices are not really moving here in the Seattle area, it's around $3.10/gallon here. I think either prices will plummet soon as the summer ends or the oil industry will come up with another convenient excuse why they keep prices above what they should be. Maybe another oil refinery will go on fire...


----------



## Rebasepoiss

ChrisZwolle said:


> There is a bifurcation, automated fuel stations with discount (usually € 0.10 - 0.12 per liter) and full service stations with car wash and shop with fresh bakery products. Full service stations charge more per liter, but nearly all of their profit comes from the shop sales. The fuel stations in between are declining.


That's exactly what has been happening in Estonia as well, although you can also get fast food in many places and in all Statoil stations (the biggest petrol station chain in Estonia). The discount in automated stations is a bit smaller, though.

Pretty much all petrol stations are open 24/7, regardless of being manned or automated.

Fuel prices in Estonia are currently at about:
95: € 1.07/l
Diesel: € 0.97/l


----------



## bogdymol

Today I saw 2 fuel stations in Austria that sell Diesel with 0,999 Euro/L and 0,995 Euro/L.


----------



## siamu maharaj

$1.07 in Toronto. This is criminally high. With the oil prices plummeting there's no excuse for them to be so high.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The same in the Netherlands... Oil is very low while the official price is still € 1.637 per liter (Canada $ 2.49 per liter or US $ 7.10 per gallon).


----------



## bd popeye

I heard a news report on the price of fuel in the US and fuel is expected to drop to below $2.00 a gallon as soon as some refineries are place back in service...Yeah.. that's what they always say...Or they are switching to the winter or summer blend.


----------



## myosh_tino

bd popeye said:


> I heard a news report on the price of fuel in the US and fuel is expected to drop to below $2.00 a gallon as soon as some refineries are place back in service...Yeah.. that's what they always say...Or they are switching to the winter or summer blend.


I heard the drop is a combination of low oil prices and the switch to winter blend. All of the experts say the national average should drop below $2/gal by Thanksgiving (which is late November for those not familiar with this U.S. holiday) or sooner.

I'm starting to see prices fall below $3.00/gal in my area (I live in San Jose, CA) so hopefully by November we'll be seeing prices in the $2.25-2.50 range.


----------



## johnnyboy55

North Poland :

Cheapest Diesel 3.99 pln/l or 0.94 eur/l or 1.08 usd/l

Average :

* E95* : 4.80 pln/l or *1.13 eur/ l* or 1.30 usd/l
*Diesel:* 4.30 pln/l or *1.02 eur/l *or 1.16 usd/l
* LPG:* 1.90 pln/l or *0.44 eur/l* or 0.52 usd/l

1 EUR = 4.24 PLN and 1 USD=3.68 PLN


----------



## NordikNerd

Xusein said:


> I've never seen an automated gas station here in the US.


In Sweden there are definataly more automated petrol stations. 
Today in my city with pop. 100.000 there are about 6 or 7 full service petrol stations. About 10 years ago that number was about 15. 









95 is *1.33EUR*
Diesel is *1,25EUR*
E85 is *1.08EUR*


----------



## Attus

Remember that in Germany all shops are closed Sundays but gas stations are open. So many gas stations in towns sell lot of products that have nothing to do wth cars, for example every kind of food and even some clothes, and many people go there Sundays and buy something without filling gas.
It would be impossible with unmanned stations.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

One thing I've never done before is pre-pay for fuel. I've never encountered it, going into the shop, pay a certain amount, then refuel. I've read this is increasingly common in Italy? In most places they've switched to a payment terminal, for instance on E20 in Denmark or E25 in Belgium. These fuel stations still have a shop, but you pay at the pump.


----------



## narkelion

ChrisZwolle said:


> One thing I've never done before is pre-pay for fuel. I've never encountered it, going into the shop, pay a certain amount, then refuel. I've read this is increasingly common in Italy? In most places they've switched to a payment terminal, for instance on E20 in Denmark or E25 in Belgium. These fuel stations still have a shop, but you pay at the pump.


In Italy you can find 3 ways of filling the tank.

1) completely manned: you don't even come out of the car, just ask the employee the amount. Pay after.

2) Half-self service: you refill the amount you want, even coins-like prices (line, for example, 18,42€), then enter the shop and pay, after the refill.

3) Full self service: you pay the amount first at a machine near the pumps, no coins, and refill. No men here.

Of course fuel prices changes depending which of the 3 you choose: first one is the most expensive, second one in the middle and third one the cheapest.

Second option is only available during working times, of course, so no sundays (except some) and no nights. It allows you to use coins, every kind of debit or credit card and those pre-paid fuel card that the company issues. And of course allows you to earn points for each litre you buy, points that cant' be earned on self-service.

Price changes very much: if 3) costs 1,50€/l, 2) might be 1,60€/l and 3) even 1,75€/l.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

narkelion said:


> 3) Full self service: you pay the amount first at a machine near the pumps, no coins, and refill. No men here


Do you have to specify how much you want to refuel? I.e. 20 liters or 20 euros? Or just fill up and the amount due is billed to your account like a regular debit / credit card transaction? Or do you have to insert a banknote in the machine and fuel that amount? And does it gives change if you don't use it all?

The Netherlands is a very cashless society. I can go weeks without going to an ATM to get money. I rarely have over € 30 cash in my wallet.


----------



## narkelion

ChrisZwolle said:


> Do you have to specify how much you want to refuel? I.e. 20 liters or 20 euros? Or just fill up and the amount due is billed to your account like a regular debit / credit card transaction? Or do you have to insert a banknote in the machine and fuel that amount? And does it gives change if you don't use it all?
> 
> The Netherlands is a very cashless society. I can go weeks without going to an ATM to get money. I rarely have over € 30 cash in my wallet.


You have to insert notes in that, and depending on how much you paid, you can refill.

So you don't get to choose the amount of litres, only the amount of cash you want to spend.

If you pay by card, which is usually possible with ATM card and credit card with PIN [no signature allowed, since there'd be no-one checking it] (but not with certain debit card, don't know why), you can refill how much you want, not exceeding 100€. But you can choose to pay any price. After you put the pump "thing" (we call it "pistol" in italian, don't know the english name for that) back at its place, the amount is charged on the card and the receipt comes out of the machine.

It never gives change, but if you don't use all the amount you put in by cash, you get a special receipt, with which you need to go to the station shop (during work hours, of course) and he can either give the money back or fill your tank the amount written on that receipt.

That means that if you insert 20€, but you fuel for only 15, you get this piece of paper. The day after (or even in that moment, if it's open) you go to the owner and he either gives you 5€ back, or fill your tank the remaining 5€ (assuming you have space in you car's tank).


----------



## siamu maharaj

johnnyboy55 said:


> North Poland :
> 
> Cheapest Diesel 3.99 pln/l or 0.94 eur/l or 1.08 usd/l
> 
> Average :
> 
> * E95* : 4.80 pln/l or *1.13 eur/ l* or 1.30 usd/l
> *Diesel:* 4.30 pln/l or *1.02 eur/l *or 1.16 usd/l
> * LPG:* 1.90 pln/l or *0.44 eur/l* or 0.52 usd/l
> 
> 1 EUR = 4.24 PLN and 1 USD=3.68 PLN


So Poland doesn't have those crazy European-style taxes on fuel?


----------



## bogdymol

In Austria at automated stations you have 2 options to pay:

1. Card: you place the card in, they pre-authorize it, then you fill up how much you want, and at the end they will charge your card with the amount you filed up.

2. Cash (only banknotes): you insert the banknote into the machine (50 Euros for example) and then you can start the pump. At 50 Euros it stops automatically. If you refill less than that, it gives you a receipt with a bar code which you can use as a discount the next time you come.


----------



## Kanadzie

ChrisZwolle said:


> One thing I've never done before is pre-pay for fuel. I've never encountered it, going into the shop, pay a certain amount, then refuel. I've read this is increasingly common in Italy? In most places they've switched to a payment terminal, for instance on E20 in Denmark or E25 in Belgium. These fuel stations still have a shop, but you pay at the pump.


I've had to do this a few times in Canada and USA
especially common at night. But if you pay at pump, you don't have to.

it's annoying if you want to fill the car. Maybe the gas you paid for won't fit, so you would need to go back for change :nuts:
so instead every time I just put a 20 $ and then went to another station the next day...



siamu maharaj said:


> So Poland doesn't have those crazy European-style taxes on fuel?


Well in Euro-Poland it is $1.30 USD per litre, and in Ameri-Poland (Chicago) only 70 cents USD per litre or so, so still crazy, but better than Germany or Netherlands!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

siamu maharaj said:


> So Poland doesn't have those crazy European-style taxes on fuel?


4.80 PLN/l is nearly $ 5 per gallon. So it's taxed much higher than in the United States, but less than some western / northern European countries like the Netherlands and Norway.


----------



## kato2k8

siamu maharaj said:


> So Poland doesn't have those crazy European-style taxes on fuel?


Almost all European countries charge around 80-120% taxes on Diesel (gasoline about 20% more) - including Poland.

Lowest on Diesel in Europe is usually Lithuania at around 75% tax, Poland is around 85%, most then around 100%. Germany is around 110%, Britain is the sole highest at around 160%.
For 95 octane gas, Britain is highest at 170%, Germany 150%, most are at around 135-140%, Poland 110%, cheapest is Latvia at 100%.

That's the reason why 500+ liter additional tanks have become not uncommon on trucks in particular from Eastern Europe. And why police really liked to check trucks for those extra, illegal-without-customs-declaration tanks before pretty much all of Eastern Europe joined the EU.


----------



## Mundial

Some countries are changing their policy and will charge Diesel more than gasoline. Because they think it will be better for the environment.


----------



## narkelion

kato2k8 said:


> Almost all European countries charge around 80-120% taxes on Diesel (gasoline about 20% more) - including Poland.
> 
> Lowest on Diesel in Europe is usually Lithuania at around 75% tax, Poland is around 85%, most then around 100%. Germany is around 110%, Britain is the sole highest at around 160%.
> For 95 octane gas, Britain is highest at 170%, Germany 150%, most are at around 135-140%, Poland 110%, cheapest is Latvia at 100%.
> 
> That's the reason why 500+ liter additional tanks have become not uncommon on trucks in particular from Eastern Europe. And why police really liked to check trucks for those extra, illegal-without-customs-declaration tanks before pretty much all of Eastern Europe joined the EU.


Italy charges 168% on E95 and 154% on Diesel...

Second one is lowest because of many tax discounts during the year, since production cost is not that lower:

E95: 607,42€/1000L
Diesel: 569,49€/1000L


----------



## winnipeg

Mundial said:


> Some countries are changing their policy and will charge Diesel more than gasoline. Because they think it will be better for the environment.


Diesel is an incredible health disaster, firstly for fine particles they produce, and now for the solution to this problem that came from car manufacturers few years ago, the catalytic converter who is working great on fines particules but who produce some others dangerous chemicals like nitrogen oxides who are another big health concern (you can find huge quantities of it in french big cities for example)... So the solution to the problem have only created another problem...

In few years this will certainly become a public scandal as car manufacturer and autorities just close their eyes to premature deaths coming from this, and especially in some countries, like in France where diesel industry have a huge part of national car manufacturers and petrol companies... and they put pressure on french and european autorities to close their eyes... hno:

So it's not that they think that "it will be better for the environment", it is truly proved that diesel is a big health concern and it shouldn't be cheaper than gasoline at all!!


----------



## narkelion

But it is.

And I don't get why, but Diesel has always been cheaper than gasoline in Italy, even though it's not cheaper to get it from crude oil.

In here, in Australia, Diesel is way more expensive.


----------



## bd popeye

In the US most cars are gas powered. Many pick=up trucks have diesel engines but not the majority of them. Of course large over the road trucks are diesel.


----------



## narkelion

Is it really so?

I've always thought that those huge trucks were gasoline-powered. Like the majority of cars, though.

How much does diesel cost in the US, in the average? And how likely is it to find in any station?


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ yes absolutely, commercial trucks and big "heavy duty" personal pickup trucks are essentially always diesel.
Exception would be rented cube vans used for DIY moving purposes, I imagine they figure the renter will pay the gas, so they take cheaper engine option.



winnipeg said:


> Diesel is an incredible health disaster, firstly for fine particles they produce, and now for the solution to this problem that came from car manufacturers few years ago, the catalytic converter who is working great on fines particules but who produce some others dangerous chemicals like nitrogen oxides who are another big health concern (you can find huge quantities of it in french big cities for example)... So the solution to the problem have only created another problem...
> 
> In few years this will certainly become a public scandal as car manufacturer and autorities just close their eyes to premature deaths coming from this, and especially in some countries, like in France where diesel industry have a huge part of national car manufacturers and petrol companies... and they put pressure on french and european autorities to close their eyes... hno:
> 
> So it's not that they think that "it will be better for the environment", it is truly proved that diesel is a big health concern and it shouldn't be cheaper than gasoline at all!!


The catalyst reduces NOx in the reduction portion of the catalyst on gasoline engines.

It's difficult for diesel engine since it tends to produce more NOx (localized hot spots) and the catalyst can't effectively reduce (excessive exhaust O2 content). So they use lean-NOx trap style or use a urea solution ("blue") to eliminate NOx.

I'm not sure if the NOx is a health issue, even some of those compounds are used in medicine (dentist gas...) but more an issue with formation of smog.


----------



## bd popeye

narkelion said:


> Is it really so?
> 
> I've always thought that those huge trucks were gasoline-powered. Like the majority of cars, though.
> 
> How much does diesel cost in the US, in the average? And how likely is it to find in any station?


Right here in Cedar Rapids IA diesel is running about $2.39 a gallon.

as of this minute unleaded regular is $2.31 to $2.39 a gallon.

Diesel is easy to find. many gas stations sell both gasoline and diesel.


----------



## siamu maharaj

narkelion said:


> Is it really so?
> 
> I've always thought that those huge trucks were gasoline-powered. Like the majority of cars, though.
> 
> How much does diesel cost in the US, in the average? And how likely is it to find in any station?


Trucks are diesel because it has more torque, something you really need in a truck.


----------



## Taller Better

The average price in Toronto is 0.999 $ Cdn cents/litre at most GTA gas stations. This is about 0.76 US per litre. I don't think gas is all that much cheaper across the border anymore.


----------



## Xusein

bd popeye said:


> I heard a news report on the price of fuel in the US and fuel is expected to drop to below $2.00 a gallon as soon as some refineries are place back in service...Yeah.. that's what they always say...Or they are switching to the winter or summer blend.


I think we will see another "accident" before that happens like last time.

Back in the winter, I think I filled up at $1.99 once (cost me $22 to fill my car up at 1/4th tank!), and then prices started to soar.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Yesterday at an unmanned station in Tartu (€ per litre):


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Funny, the Dutch word 'automaat' means the same.


----------



## bd popeye

Interesting. the only fully unmanned automated gas stations I've ever seen in the US are for commercial vehicles that have accounts at those stations. Those stations are fenced off and require a code for entry.

Last night I noticed fuel had creep up to $2.22 a gallon for unleaded plus a 10% Ethanol blend in our area. About a week ago it was at $2.07 a gallon.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ same. But, ever get stuck at 02:00 in the morning without gas in the middle of nowhere? It's so annoying.
But I wonder why they can't just let the "pay at pump" still function after the gas station closed for the night...


----------



## bd popeye

^^ I know when I lived in San Diego CA gas could be purchased 24/7/365 at many stations. Here in Cedar Rapids Iowa..not so true.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ Oh yeah, in a big city, I've never had a problem, plus usually always able to get home 
But on a roadtrip, seeing the needle go down, Interstate sign for gas, then you go and the lights are dark it's a bit "FUUU" reaction
Mind you I've never actually had a real problem (was always able to get gas eventually...)

as for gas prices the drop in Canadian dollar vs. the US has been frustrating. I tanked in the morning Thursday at 97,4 cents Canadian near Elfrida, ON (what a name...). I started my car on leaving and the changed the sign to $1,004...


----------



## Pecel

That's the most strange thing when I'm leaving Poland for a while, how it's possible to close gas station :crazy: I think more than 99,00 % stations here are open 24/7/365.


----------



## bd popeye

Pecel said:


> That's the most strange thing when I'm leaving Poland for a while, how it's possible to close gas station :crazy: I think more than 99,00 % stations here are open 24/7/365.


Here in Iowa, population 3,100,000 and very rural,.. these towns start shutting down retail at 10pm or earlier.. except Wal-Mart and Target are opened all the time.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

In the Netherlands most gas stations along motorways are open 24/7, though some are closed in less busy areas at night. Gas stations along secondary roads almost always close for the night, but there aren't as much of them remaining, as most fuel stations along secondary roads are now unmanned with pay-at-the-pump terminals. And a handsome discount.


----------



## Suburbanist

Three of the gas stations near my place have converted from serviced (with a convenience store where you pay inside) to fully automated.

I don't have an exact tally but I'd say around 50% of gas stations within my city that had convenience stores have now closed. 

I wonder if the law regarding employment of minors on fuel-related business changed. Minimum wage in Netherlands is staggered up to age 23 and many business rely on older teens to work on their current cost structure. 

Now that virtually everyone has at least a debit card, it makes really no sense not to save money by going to an automated station. You can always save € 0,06/liter at the least (savings of € 0,10/l not uncommon either).


----------



## makaveli6

Neste Oil today, in Riga.

E95 - 1.059/l EUR
E98 - 1.099/l EUR
LPG - 0.510/l EUR
Diesel - 0.989/l EUR


----------



## Kanadzie

Suburbanist said:


> Three of the gas stations near my place have converted from serviced (with a convenience store where you pay inside) to fully automated.
> 
> I don't have an exact tally but I'd say around 50% of gas stations within my city that had convenience stores have now closed.
> 
> I wonder if the law regarding employment of minors on fuel-related business changed. Minimum wage in Netherlands is staggered up to age 23 and many business rely on older teens to work on their current cost structure.
> 
> Now that virtually everyone has at least a debit card, it makes really no sense not to save money by going to an automated station. You can always save € 0,06/liter at the least (savings of € 0,10/l not uncommon either).


It is really curious the cost savings
in the US and Canada it is common (at independent gas stations) to pay MORE to use a credit card at pump then paying cash to the cashier :lol:


----------



## Suburbanist

Kanadzie said:


> It is really curious the cost savings
> in the US and Canada it is common (at independent gas stations) to pay MORE to use a credit card at pump then paying cash to the cashier :lol:


Netherlands makes a great effort to go cashless. I participated in an experiment (with many other people), I withdrew € 150 and then nothing more for 2 whole years (2013-14), going out of the way to pay everything with cards that was possible to and actively avoid using cash. I still had almost € 50 left at the end of the experiment.

Becuase Netherlands use PIN instead of signature only, fraud rates are much lower than in US (I read something like 80% lower), so fees charged to merchants are also lower.

Convenience stores in Netherlands, at least the urban ones, are nowhere as big as American ones. They have some horribly overpriced sandwiches, candies, beverages and snacks, and a couple car supplies.


----------



## bd popeye

Kanadzie said:


> It is really curious the cost savings
> in the US and Canada it is common (at independent gas stations) to pay MORE to use a credit card at pump then paying cash to the cashier :lol:


the reason it cost more to use a credit charge because credit card companies charge for their use.

I pay cash.


----------



## riiga

Linköping, Sweden today

*95 and Diesel:* 12,29 kr/liter | 1,31 €/liter | $5.56/gallon
*E85:* 9,96 kr/liter | 1,06 €/liter | $4.50/gallon


----------



## Xusein

Paid $2.33/gallon today. Prices have fallen quite a bit in the last month. With the summer over, unless there's a giant shock, I think prices will continue to fall.

That's about €0.55/liter if my conversions are right.


----------



## johnnyboy55

Turkey , Bodrum area,

Average :

*E95 *: 4.55 try/l or *1.35 eur/ l* or 1.53 usd/l
*Diesel*: 3.96 try/l or *1.18 eur/l* or 1.33 usd/l
*LPG:* 2.15 try/l or *0.64 eur/l *or 0.72 usd/l

1 EUR = 3.36 TRY and 1 USD=2.98 TRY


----------



## John Maynard

Warsaw, Poland.

Prices per liter, Auchan:
*E95*: 4,35 PLN > *1,02 EUR*
*E98*: 4,69 PLN > *1,10 EUR*
*Diesel*: 3,95 PLN > *0.93 EUR*
*LPG*: 1,66 PLN > *0,39 EUR*

1 EUR = 4,25 PLN


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> Last night I noticed fuel had creep up to $2.22 a gallon for unleaded plus a 10% Ethanol blend in our area. About a week ago it was at $2.07 a gallon.


Yesterday fuel spiked up to $2.35 a gallon..yikes..No reason was given by the robber barons of the big oil companies..hno:


----------



## Kanadzie

I needed gas yesterday so was going up and down a road
In the city gas has been around $1,009 CAD/L for a while
One station showed 96,9 cents! Across street from $1,009.
So I pull up, but there is construction on the road and barrels blocking the entrance... so I go the second one... "police tape do not cross" between the barrels blocking entrance... like come on


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> Yesterday fuel spiked up to $2.35 a gallon..yikes..No reason was given by the robber barons of the big oil companies..hno:


Well today the price went up another .9 cents..$2.44 a gallon for regular unleaded a 10% ethanol blend..

according to the news this is a short term price hike..

http://www.kcrg.com/subject/news/bu...s-price-spike-in-iowa-across-midwest-20151007



> Gas prices in Iowa and other Midwestern states could spike as much as 30 cents in the next week due to a larger than typical slate of maintenance work at refineries around the Midwest, tightening supplies, according to a fuel analyst.
> 
> Patrick DeHaan, senior petroleum analyst at GasBuddy.com, said temporary fluctuations in gas prices is normal as summer fuel is replaced by gas refined for winter, but the projected 10 to 30 cent increase this year is unusual, although likely short-lived.
> 
> “This is not the usual reaction we see to the cheaper winter gas,” DeHaan said. “A lot of refineries in the region are down for one reason or another. This is a normal time to eke out repairs, but there have been a whole slew of issues.”


----------



## Spookvlieger

DannyBoy85 said:


> Hello, do you live near Wallonia as I can see the "Limburgers heten u welkom" sign. Is the station in Flanders?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful day on the picture (15°C).
> 
> 
> 
> The cheapest price I could find in the province of Liège for Diesel is 0,90 € in Makro.



The station is right on the border with Brabant and Limburg in the municipality of Nieuwerkerken. I live in that village. Keupers is known to be one of the cheapest in Belgium and is a local supplier around the city of Sint-Truiden. Yes is was really warm! Perfect spring weather today


----------



## ukraroad

The prices for oil are going so steeply up and down... Max this 7 days was on Thursday, with prices at 33$/barrel. Currently(7:55 CET) the prices for a barrel are going lower and lower again. 29.41$/barrel for now.


----------



## winnipeg

This is at this exact time that our states should buy tons of it and make huge stocks for when prices will go back to much higher (which is unavoidable, reserves fall and the demand continues to increase)...


----------



## AlexisMD

Today in Moldova

Super 98 - 0.77 eur 
Premium 95 - 0.75 eur
Regular 92 - 0.74 eur
*Diesel - 0.625 * eur
LPG - 0.37 eur


----------



## ukraroad

^^^^ That is what was done on Thursday. A lot of oil was bought at that time. I reckon the prices will be the same, as both supply(Iran) and demand are increasing. Anyway, everybody needs oil, and everybody knows it is high time to speculate on the black gold, so it won't last long. Nobody just wants to buy too much, as that gonna blow the prices up, or they would have to buy deal lot at once


----------



## ukraroad

Prices in Krakow(Czerwone Maki, today, 1€=4.45 PLN(zl)):BP:3.75(0.843€) diesel, 3.99(0.897€) diesel+, 4.04(0.908€)95, 4.41(0.991€) 98, gas 1.78(0.4€). Lotos: 3.65(0.821€) diesel, 3.89(0.877€) diesel+, 3.93(0.886€) 95, 4.28(0.962€) 98. R8: 3.63(0.816€) diesel, 3.88(0.8745€) 95, 1.71(0.384€) gas. Tesco: *3.53(0.793€) diesel, 3.88(0.8745€) 95, 4.23(0.951€) 98, 1.65(0.371€) gas*. Shell 3.63(0.816€) diesel, 3.95(0.891€) 95, 4.29(0.964€) 98. Lowest prices on record now in Krakow: 3.87(0.872€) 95, 4.13(0.928€) 98, 3.52(0.791€) diesel, 1.59(0.357€) gas:banana: So cheap!


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Comapred to US prices there is so f*****g expensive!!! :gaah:


----------



## angeladevi

When the price per barrel was at 120 USD we paid 1.80 Euro per liter. Now it went down to 30 USD and we still pay 1.40 Euro per liter which is being described here in the Netherlands as a 'bargain' for the driver but which makes it painfully clear that this 'bargain' is almost all government taxes.


----------



## ukraroad

SRC_100 said:


> ^^
> Comapred to US prices there is so f*****g expensive!!! :gaah:


Remember Saudi Arabia then. Here even the US petrol is b****ingly expensive


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The cost of a liter of gasoline in Saudi Arabia is 0.90 SAR / € 0.22. Right now some U.S. states average $ 1.50 per gallon, which is € 0.36 per liter. So the difference is not that huge.


----------



## narkelion

A little while ago I did a list of Fuel prices in Europe based on Italian average monthly income. 

Every price show how much would that cost if it was Italy.



narkelion said:


> Comunque, veloce lista dei prezzi della benzina europei attualizzati al reddito medio italiano.
> 
> La E rappresenta il paese in UE. Numero in grassetto il prezzo "italianizzato", in rosso quelli sopra al nostro prezzo, ovvero fatto redditopaese:costopaese = redditoita:X
> 
> 1 Albania € 1,217 *4,84€*
> 3 Andorra € 1,007 *0,83€*
> 4 Armenia € 0,969 *6.21€*
> 5 E Austria € 0,989 *0,86€*
> 6 Belarus € 0,549 *2,50€*
> 7 E Belgium € 1,291 *1,08€*
> 8 Bosnia and Herzegovina € 1,099 *4,21€*
> 9 E Bulgaria € 0,992 *3,55€*
> 10 E Croatia € 1,142* 2,74€*
> 11 E Cyprus € 1,093 *1,58€*
> 12 E Czech Republic € 1,080 *1,26€*
> 13 E Denmark € 1,406 *2,03€*
> 15 E Estonia € 0,989 *1,96€*
> 16 E Finland € 1,342 *0,93€*
> 17 E France € 1,256 *0,99€*
> 18 Georgia € 0,557 *4,46€*
> 19 E Germany € 1,249 *0,90€*
> 20 E Greece € 1,259 *2,39€*
> 21 E Hungary € 1,025 *3,35€*
> 22 Iceland € 1,354 *1,04€*
> 23 E Ireland € 1,259 *0,83€*
> 25 E Italy € 1,422
> 29 E Latvia € 1,037 *2,62€*
> 32 E Lithuania € 1,021 *2,75€*
> 33 E Luxembourg € 1,054 *0,49€*
> 34 Macedonia € 0,988 *5,41€*
> 35 E Malta € 1,420 *2,03€*
> 36 Moldova € 0,750 *7,01€*
> 37 Montenegro € 1,060 *3,87€*
> 39 E Netherlands € 1,516 *1,08€*
> 40 Norway € 1,474 *0,82€*
> 41 E Poland € 0,872 *2,06€*
> 42 E Portugal € 1,374 *2,66€*
> 43 E Romania € 1,041 *3,68€*
> 44 Russia € 0,428 *0,88€* (stipendio medio di Mosca)
> 46 Serbia € 1,046 *4,99€*
> 47 E Slovakia € 1,054 *2,43€*
> 48 E Slovenia € 1,175 *1,88€*
> 49 E Spain € 1,119 *1,36€*
> 50 E Sweden € 1,250* 0,93€*
> 51 Switzerland € 1,112 *0,33€* (Numbeo dà 5000 euro di salario medio!!)
> 53 Turkey € 1,279 *3,28€* (usato stipendio di Istambul)
> 54 U.S.A € 0,451 *0,28€*
> 55 Ukraine € 0,742 *4,95€ *(stipendio medio di Kiev, più del doppio della media Ucraina)
> 56 E United Kingdom € 1,333 *0,94€*
> 
> Dato reddito: Numbeo. Dato benzina: http://fuel-prices-europe.info/


----------



## bd popeye

ChrisZwolle said:


> The cost of a liter of gasoline in Saudi Arabia is 0.90 SAR / € 0.22. Right now some U.S. states average $ 1.50 per gallon, which is € 0.36 per liter. So the difference is not that huge.


Right now according to Gas Buddy fuel in Oklahoma City OK is hovering around $1.30 a gallon.


----------



## Eulanthe

Just paid 3.77PLN, or 0.85 Euro / litre at Auchan in Poznań.

It took a lot of willpower not to drive straight to Berlin.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
ON or E95?


----------



## ukraroad

^^ I think E95, because in Krakow ON at Auchan is 3.52. I don't think the price differences at one network of petrol stations in one country for the type of fuel can be 0.059€(0.25 zl)


----------



## makaveli6

Trest in Riga, Latvia today:
E95: 1.009 EUR/l
Diesel: 0.869 EUR/l


----------



## bd popeye

The lowest price of fuel in my area that I've observed as of just a few minutes ago is $1.53 a gallon for the 10% ethanol blend. The highest I've seen is $1.65 a gallon.


----------



## Penn's Woods

$1.999 at the friendly neighborhood Sunoco as of yesterday evening. First time in years I've seen a price below $2.00 in Pennsylvania.


----------



## binhai

Just paid $1.599 at Cumberland Farms in Connecticut.


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Huh!
I don't get to New England as often as I used to, but I've always tended to avoid buying in Connecticut if I can; their prices have usually been higher than their neighbors'.


----------



## bd popeye

Xusein said:


> Gas prices are increasing again. The increase in oil prices play a role but this is around the time when the summer blend is being refined again. They will probably be going up until early summer. Still cheap though. Hopefully we stay below $3.


Fear not.. check this out *Gas Buddy Fuel Price outlook for 2016*


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I doubt if prices will go up steeply anytime soon. For one, the world economy is seriously slowing down, with some major emerging markets in deep recession and China's growth is said to be hugely exaggerated, slowing the demand. At the same time there is still significant overproduction, especially with Iran joining the international oil market. If you need money desperately, you don't care if your oil is sold at $ 20 or $ 80 per barrel.


----------



## bd popeye

Seems to me that after all these years of telling the same tales about why the price of gas is rising the oil companies could come up with a different story. AND we customers should be use to it by now.

Why Midwest Gas Prices Are Now Among the Nation's Highest



> But why is our region seeing the higher prices? According to Triple-A Nebraska, oil refineries in our area are going through seasonal maintenance checks, which means gas is harder to come by.
> 
> "We have to keep in mind they're dealing with explosive products, so to keep their employees safe they do the checks," says the AAA's Rose White. "If they find any issues, their production might be down even further, which further tightens their supply levels."
> 
> AAA data shows the average price of regular unleaded gas in Iowa is about $2.02. The average for Cedar Rapids and Waterloo is $2.00, $1.92 in Davenport, $2.13 in Des Moines, and $1.95 in Sioux City. The national average is $1.94.
> 
> "We shouldn't have any shortage issues and with crude oil prices remaining about $38 a barrel right now, we should still see very favorable prices," says White.


----------



## Kanadzie

Gas prices in my area have somehow gone from 79 cents to like 95...


----------



## Highway89

Here in my area they keep going down:

9th of February: 0.999 €/l (4.266 USD per gallon) (see http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130616044&postcount=3796)
Today: 0.939 €/l (3.953 USD per gallon)


----------



## Aokromes

Fuel pricing raising around Vitoria-Gasteiz too.


----------



## bd popeye

Today here in Cedar Rapids IA fuel is ranging from $1.86 to $1.96 a gallon for the 10% ethanol blend.


----------



## Aokromes

22 JAN:



Aokromes said:


> 0,790 €/L Diesel
> 1,005 €/L 95.
> 0,529 €/L GLP
> 0,899 €/L GNC


5 APRIL:

0.852 €/L Diesel 
1.025 €/L 95.
0.549 €/L GLP
0.773 €/L GNC


----------



## AA999

$2.09 here in eastern WA


----------



## Kanadzie

Despite the strengthening Canadian dollar which should lower retail fuel prices they are increasing

previously it was possible to buy at 78-79.9 cents CAD/L in the Hamilton area
today nothing in that area less than 89 and typically more like 95 cents
The Greater Toronto area meanwhile is generally between 89 and 99 cents/L


----------



## LegendMeadow

How are gas prices in Venezuela now? 

Are they increasing?


----------



## queclasetipo123

^^Yes.

Now

91 > 1 Bs/L -----> 0.15$/L
95 (super) > 6 Bs/L ------> 0.95$/L

Before

91 > 0.071 Bs/L ------> 0.01$/L
95 (super) > 0.097 Bs/L -------> 0.02$/L

Bs = Bolívar (official money)


----------



## bd popeye

AA999 said:


> $2.09 here in eastern WA


Fuel here in Cedar Rapids is now running from $2.06 down to $1.89 a gallon for unleaded a 10% ethanol blend.


----------



## richard88

Western suburbs of Sydney, Australia

91 Octane = 112 cents per litre (77 euro cents per litre, or $3.28 a US gallon)
95 Octane = 104 cents per litre (71 euro cents per litre, or $3.04 a US gallon)
98 Octane = 124 cents per litre (85 euro cents per litre, or $3.63 a US gallon)
Diesel = 102 cents per litre (70 euro cents per litre, or $2.99 a US gallon)
LPG = 59 cents a litre (40 euro cents per litre, or $1.73 a US gallon)


----------



## Aokromes

22 JAN:



Aokromes said:


> 0,790 €/L Diesel
> 1,005 €/L 95.
> 0,529 €/L GLP
> 0,899 €/L GNC


5 APRIL:



> 0.852 €/L Diesel
> 1.025 €/L 95.
> 0.549 €/L GLP
> 0.773 €/L GNC


17 april:



> 0.869 €/L Diesel
> 1.059 €/L 95.
> 0.556 €/L GLP
> 0.805 €/L GNC


----------



## Aokromes

22 JAN:



Aokromes said:


> 0,790 €/L Diesel
> 1,005 €/L 95.
> 0,529 €/L GLP
> 0,899 €/L GNC


5 APRIL:



> 0.852 €/L Diesel
> 1.025 €/L 95.
> 0.549 €/L GLP
> 0.773 €/L GNC


17 april:



> 0.869 €/L Diesel
> 1.059 €/L 95.
> 0.556 €/L GLP
> 0.805 €/L GNC


5 May:



> 0.900 €/L Diesel
> 1.062 €/L 95.
> 0.569 €/L GLP
> 0.813 €/L GNC


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Prices are going up indeed, I've already seen motorway service areas at € 1.60 per liter for Euro 95 in the Netherlands.


----------



## bd popeye

Fuel here in Cedar Rapids is $1.92 to $2.05 a gallon for unleaded a 10% ethanol blend. Oh some stations are now selling 15% ethanol along with 85% ethanol also know as flex fuel. the 85% s about 20 cents a gallon cheaper than the other blends.

edit in case anyone wanted to know Diesel is running about $2.29 a gallon. Very few diesel cars in the US..plenty of Diesel trucks however.

We just made a short road trip to southern Illinois about 631km one way or 392 miles and the fuel there is much higher in price. Regular unleaded is $2.14 up to $2.29 a gallon.

My car got about 30 mpg for the trip.


----------



## Bzyq_74

Poland - Zabrze (Uppersilesia) today average prices:

Euro 95 - PLN 4,40 / € 1.00 liter 
Euro 98 - PLN 4,70/ € 1.07 liter 
Diesel - PLN 4,10 / € 0.93 liter 
Diesel + - PLN 4,50 / € 1.02 liter 
LPG - PLN 1,45 / € 0.33 liter (the cheapest in 15 years)

Exchange rate - 1 € = 4,40 PLN


----------



## Aokromes

22 JAN:



Aokromes said:


> 0,790 €/L Diesel
> 1,005 €/L 95.
> 0,529 €/L GLP
> 0,899 €/L GNC


5 APRIL:



> 0.852 €/L Diesel
> 1.025 €/L 95.
> 0.549 €/L GLP
> 0.773 €/L GNC


17 april:



> 0.869 €/L Diesel
> 1.059 €/L 95.
> 0.556 €/L GLP
> 0.805 €/L GNC


5 May:



> 0.900 €/L Diesel
> 1.062 €/L 95.
> 0.569 €/L GLP
> 0.813 €/L GNC


21 May:



> 0.920 €/L Diesel
> 1.066 €/L 95.
> 0.572 €/L GLP
> 0.829 €/L GNC


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> Fuel here in Cedar Rapids is $1.92 to $2.05 a gallon for unleaded a 10% ethanol blend.


I gassed up my car on Saturday and paid $1.97 a gallon for unleaded+ a 10% ethanol blend. 

Fuel here in Cedar Rapids is $1.97 a gallon up to $2.17 a gallon.


----------



## Aokromes

22 JAN:



Aokromes said:


> 0,790 €/L Diesel
> 1,005 €/L 95.
> 0,529 €/L GLP
> 0,899 €/L GNC


5 APRIL:



> 0.852 €/L Diesel
> 1.025 €/L 95.
> 0.549 €/L GLP
> 0.773 €/L GNC


17 april:



> 0.869 €/L Diesel
> 1.059 €/L 95.
> 0.556 €/L GLP
> 0.805 €/L GNC


5 May:



> 0.900 €/L Diesel
> 1.062 €/L 95.
> 0.569 €/L GLP
> 0.813 €/L GNC


21 May:



> 0.920 €/L Diesel
> 1.066 €/L 95.
> 0.572 €/L GLP
> 0.829 €/L GNC


11 Jul:



> 0.929 €/L Diesel
> 1.055 €/L 95.
> 0.572 €/L GLP
> 0.871 €/L GNC


----------



## Kpc21

richard88 said:


> Western suburbs of Sydney, Australia
> 
> 91 Octane = 112 cents per litre (77 euro cents per litre, or $3.28 a US gallon)
> 95 Octane = 104 cents per litre (71 euro cents per litre, or $3.04 a US gallon)
> 98 Octane = 124 cents per litre (85 euro cents per litre, or $3.63 a US gallon)
> Diesel = 102 cents per litre (70 euro cents per litre, or $2.99 a US gallon)
> LPG = 59 cents a litre (40 euro cents per litre, or $1.73 a US gallon)


You still have 91 octane gasoline? For what kind of cars is it used? In Europe, except for eastern countries like Ukraine, it's not common to meet so low-octan gas at the stations, 95 is the minimum. In Poland, as well as in, I think, all the western-European countries, we have 95 and 98 only.

This is a photo of a gas station from Ukraine:










It's from 2010, June 22nd, I don't have any newer one, but you can see that they offer, or at least offered 6 years ago, even 75 octane gasoline. The other available types were 92 and 95.

This is a zoom on the sign with prices (and types of sold fuel):










There is 95, 92, 75 and, I presume, diesel. Measured, of course, in the European scale, not the American one.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

91/92 octane (RON) is occassionally still available in some EU countries. Older cars can drive on gasoline with a lower octane rating. 

91/92 is rarely cheaper than 95 nowadays, due to the limited market size and relatively high distribution cost relative to its sales.


----------



## bd popeye

I'm sure that 92 is the highest octane fuel you can purchase in the US. Some time ago in this thread someone pointed out that US octane rating is different from the European rating.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yes, the U.S. and a few other countries use the Anti-Knock Index (AKI). These are also octane ratings, but different from Research Octane Number (RON) used in most of the world. 

92 AKI is similar to 98 RON, which is considered a premium gasoline in Europe (most people buy 95 RON).


----------



## SRC_100

e.g in Sweden the 91 RON is very often available if not always


----------



## Kanadzie

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yes, the U.S. and a few other countries use the Anti-Knock Index (AKI). These are also octane ratings, but different from Research Octane Number (RON) used in most of the world.
> 
> 92 AKI is similar to 98 RON, which is considered a premium gasoline in Europe (most people buy 95 RON).


The AKI is a average of the RON number and the "Motor Octane Number" test (MON)

Curiously the MON (and AKI by extension) was to help detect issues with sustained high load operationg (e.g. German autobahn) and it is partially why typical gasoline (which has not much chemical octane) has a lower number in MON than RON)

US which previously used RON numbers, switched to this AKI average around the middle or late Seventies

However the country with the most sustained high-load driving, Germany, still uses only RON exclusively :lol:

Here is a nice article with more info: http://www.refiningonline.com/engelhardkb/crep/tcr4_29.htm

I am curious though by the Soviet 75 / 76 octane gasoline... what did it run, Ural breadvan or Lada too?


----------



## ukraroad

Kanadzie said:


> T
> 
> I am curious though by the Soviet 75 / 76 octane gasoline... what did it run, Ural breadvan or Lada too?


In fact 76/80 fuel was banned somewhere in 2012 so now I see it absolutely nowhere in Ukraine. Some say it is a mix of diesel and 95 and that, yes, Soviet cars could go on it, but I remember a Pajero(2004 MY) being fuelled with that 76 once and it worked! It was worse than 92, but still it drove.
About the breadvan: it uses diesel.
Here are our prices for now(normal petrol station, not that on the photo, 1$=24.83 UAH):
98(which is extremely rare) 28,90 UAH(1.164$)
95+(something like better 95) 24.99 UAH(1.005$)
95 23.99 UAH(0.966$)
92 22.99 UAH(0.927$)
diesel+ 21.99 UAH(0.878$)
diesel 20.99 UAH(0.838$)
gas 9.45 UAH(0.381$)
I must say, European prices for those who earn 170$ in average monthly!


----------



## richard88

In Sydney, prices have recently fallen to a low of AUD $1.12 a litre for regular unleaded (91), or 76.9 in euro cents. 

Those prices I put up from Western Sydney have 91 and 95 the wrong way around. 91 is cheaper than 95. 

Yes, 91 is by far the dominant petrol grade in Australia in all states, except New South Wales. In NSW, 95 and 98 are a lot more popular because the State Government is trying to enforce an ethanol mandate by replacing regular 91 with E10, which people are staying away from in droves.

There was talk around 2010 of phasing out 91 and making 95 regular, but it never eventuated. 

Nearly all Jap imports are tuned for 91 with a few exceptions like the Honda Accord Euro which stipulates 95. All euros are 98/min 95


----------



## Kpc21

According to Polish Wikipedia - the 78 gasoline, containing lead (a compound of lead, PbEt_4, working as an antiknock agent), was introduced a few years after the World War 2. And it was the basic type of gasoline sold on the gas stations.

In the 1960's 94 gasoline started to be introduced.

From 1986 the 78 gasoline started to be replaced by the 86 gasoline. And the 98 gasoline started to be introduced as well. In addition, the octane number of the 94 gasoline was changed to 95.

What is interesting, the pumps at the gas stations with specific kinds of fuel were marked by colors. 78 was blue, 86 was blue, 94/95 was yellow, 98 was purple and the diesel fuel was brown. But when the gasoline 86 and 98 were introduced, the pumps on many stations weren't repainted due to lack of paint on the market.

The unleaded gasoline was introduced in the 1990's. And for some time, until the end of 2004, a special kind of unleaded gasoline, for older cars, was sold - it was called universal gasoline.

Currently the types of fuel typically sold by the gas stations in Poland are: unleaded 95, unleaded 98, diesel and LPG. The last one is very popular in Poland due to its lower price (also the taxes on the LPG are lower than on the gasoline and diesel fuel). Many branches of gas stations sell also "premium" type of 98 and diesel (actually, often they don't sell "normal" 98, but only the premium one).


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ it's curious the 78 gasoline (at least in PL) contained lead.
In the US many years ago (before 1970's) when leaded gasoline was standard there was similar very low octane fuel, a RON in the 70's called "white gasoline" for old vehicles, machinery and for non-motor uses, e.g. camping stove, it contained no lead.
The "universal gas" you mention is interesting, perhaps it contained some kind of metallic anti-wear agent (to prevent wear of the exhaust valve seats) for engines without hardened inserts? (which previously relied on lead deposition there)

Since the tetraethyl lead is a excellent anti-knock agent it seems you would need to work hard to just get 78 octane when using it, instead of like 100 octane... unless of course maybe they used only few mg per litre :lol:
I guess, when driving Warszawa or Syrena, the 78 gasoline was fine, and if one was nomenklatura your chauffeur tanked up your Poloneza with 94


----------



## Kpc21

Kanadzie said:


> The "universal gas" you mention is interesting, perhaps it contained some kind of metallic anti-wear agent (to prevent wear of the exhaust valve seats) for engines without hardened inserts? (which previously relied on lead deposition there)


Yes, from what I have read, it contained compounds of potassium instead of lead to protect the valves.

Well, initially the gasoline for cars used to be bought in pharmacy shops since the basic application of gasoline before cars got popular was medical. And it didn't contain any anti-knock agents, because human body doesn't need them, and they can even be toxic (like the one based on lead, used very long throughout the years). I remember that once I had an operation, and when a few weeks later a doctor was removing the stitches, he was also using gasoline. Of course, definitely not gasoline from a gas station, but rather from a pharmacy store.

And, from what I have read, one of the first anti-knock agents came also from pharmacies - it was iodine. The problem was that the exhaust gases had a very specific and unpleasant smell. 

I agree that it's weird, because those agents are added to the gas to increase its octane number - but maybe our gas was of such a low quality that they had to be used even to get 78 octanes?

The Polish brand name of the leaded gasoline was "etylina" - which came from the tetraethyl compund.

I have just accidentally found a press note of the Polish biggest fuel manufacturer (PKN Orlen) that they ceased the production of the leaded gasoline (94 octane) on 2000, December 12th: http://www.orlen.pl/PL/RelacjeInwestorskie/RaportyBiezace/Strony/ZakończenieprodukcjiEtyli.aspx


----------



## shalpanda

Prices in Egypt:
92 Octane
29 cents ($)
27 euro cents
95 Octane
64 euro cents
70 cents ($)
98 Octane ( you can rarely find that, i've only seen it twice my self)
1.01 dollars
92 euro cents


----------



## bd popeye

I just fueled up my car after making several trips this weekend. The cost was $1.95 a gallon for unleaded a 10% ethanol blend.


----------



## Xicano

California checking in at 2.45 a gallon for regular Thats Central Cali

Does not represent SF or LA which can be as much as a 1 dollar more a gallon


----------



## Kpc21

shalpanda said:


> Prices in Egypt:
> 92 Octane
> 29 cents ($)
> 27 euro cents
> 95 Octane
> 64 euro cents
> 70 cents ($)
> 98 Octane ( you can rarely find that, i've only seen it twice my self)
> 1.01 dollars
> 92 euro cents


When I was in Tunisia, I have noticed, that the gas station don't have these big signs with prices of all the kinds of fuel they offer, as they have in Europe (so the driver can see the prices and choose a cheaper station). Is it also so in Egypt?


----------



## makaveli6

Latvijas Nafta in Riga, Latvia today:

E95: 1.038 EUR/l
Diesel: 0.919 EUR/l


----------



## shalpanda

Kpc21 said:


> When I was in Tunisia, I have noticed, that the gas station don't have these big signs with prices of all the kinds of fuel they offer, as they have in Europe (so the driver can see the prices and choose a cheaper station). Is it also so in Egypt?


They advertise the fuel options available, but not the prices.
Every one pretty much knows the prices because they're fixed and subsidised by the government.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I refueled in the Netherlands today at Tango, an unmanned fuel chain. The price was € 1.37 per liter for 95 unleaded.

While it may not sound particularly cheap compared to many other European countries, this is a 20 cent discount. They're basically giving away their entire profit at these prices, usually unmanned fuel stations give up to 12 cents discount compared to the 'official average' prices (which you only pay at motorway service areas).

Earlier this month I paid € 1.10 per liter in Luxembourg and Spain. In Belgium and Germany you pay around € 1.25 per liter at cheap fuel stations. In France you can get similar prices at supermarket fuel stations. Italy has prices that vary wildly even along the autostrada, I've seen prices between € 1.45 and € 1.75 per liter.


----------



## johnnyboy55

Lukoil Gdansk north Poland:

E95 - 4,59 PLN = 1.07 EUR =1,14 USD/l
Disiel -4,51 PLN = 1,05 EUR = 1,12 USD/l
LPG - 2,06 PLN = 0,48 EUR = 0,52 USD/l

EUR=4.30 PLN USD=4.03 PLN


----------



## SeanT

You can find a lot of unmanned gasstations in Denmark. I find them efficient. If you do not want to by something else then gas, it is the fastest way to do it. You can pay with DKK, €, credit cards and local "gascard".


----------



## makaveli6

Latvijas Nafta in Riga, Latvia

E95 - 1.129 EUR/l
Diesel - 1.059 EUR/l


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The fuel price difference between the Netherlands and Belgium is quite big, almost 25 cents per liter. They calculated that even a 100 kilometer return trip could save you some money (obviously the saving is minimal and you don't want to drive an hour or more to save € 1 on a tank of gas). 

But if you live close to the border, a short trip could save € 10 or more. 

I've noticed that many Dutch fuel stations don't even attempt to compete with Belgian and German prices and just charge the full price. 

For example the last fuel station in the Netherlands along A2 towards Liège prices Euro 95 at € 1.709 and less than 20 kilometers down the road there is a Shell Express in Liège along the main road that prices Euro 95 at € 1.343.


----------



## bd popeye

Hello!.. Here in Cedar Rapids IA gas is at $2.19 a gallon at most stations for unleaded regular. Last week it was as high as $2.29 a gallon. 

or....0.55 Euros /1 liter.


----------



## g.spinoza

Here in Turin diesel is around 1.35 €/l... except for one station, which charges the ungodly amount of 1.78 €/l... I wonder how he manages to stay in business...


----------



## Perennial Quest

I just refilled with regular petrol near Milan and it was 1,5€/l. The prices have been rising constantly in the past few weeks... :bash:


----------



## Spookvlieger

ChrisZwolle said:


> For example the last fuel station in the Netherlands along A2 towards Liège prices Euro 95 at € 1.709 and less than 20 kilometers down the road there is a Shell Express in Liège along the main road that prices Euro 95 at € 1.343.


I noticed the same this week when I drove the Brenner pass. Diesel was priced €1,19 in a station in Austria just before Italian border while just afther the Italian border Diesel was priced €1.47



Perennial Quest said:


> I just refilled with regular petrol near Milan and it was 1,5€/l. The prices have been rising constantly in the past few weeks... :bash:


I was in Italy this week near Trento and was shocked by the fuel prices. :nuts:


----------



## bd popeye

Fuel price differences in the US are quite interesting.

From a low of $2.04 in South Carolina a gallon, to a high of nearly $3.00 a gallon in California. Gas is well over $3 a gallon in Hawaii.

$2.04 / US gallon =
0.51 Euros / litre

$3.00 / US gallon =
0.75 Euros / litre

Check *"Gas Buddy"* map. Just click on "GAS PRICE MAP".


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I paid $ 6.17 per gallon (€ 1.53/l) in the Netherlands today, which is relatively cheap (I've seen some nearing € 1.70/l or $ 6.85 per gallon).

However the exchange rate fluctuates. Around 2008 we had fuel near € 1.80 and at that time it was over $ 10.00 per gallon.


----------



## GROBIN

I just paid 1,179 EUR (without discount it would've been 1,239) at Orlen in Vilnius for unleaded 98 (I rarely fill with 95, which is around 1,19 EUR without discount). When you fill the tank with 80 liters, it hurts! Diesel is around 0,10 EUR cheaper than Unleaded 95. LPG 0,58 without discount.
How quickly I'd like to start driving again to Belarus so I can get the same for around 0,60 EUR... Only 30km from here!


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ why not? for 30 km at 50 eurocent x 80 L surely it is economic the trip to save 40 Euro 
is the border crossing too onerous?


----------



## GROBIN

^^
You gotta have a visa.
To give you an idea:
A single-entry visa with a French passport is 60 EUR, whereas the same with a Lithuanian, Latvian, Estonian or Polish passport is 25 EUR (35 for a double-entry). During summer and fall it's O.K. because I drive there to a village. But out of those seasons it's better to think it twice.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Grodno has a visa-free experiment this year: http://grodnovisafree.by/en/


----------



## Jonesy55

Currently £1.17 for petrol, £1.19 for diesel here...


----------



## binhai

I recently paid $1.999/gallon in Massachusetts.


----------



## Kpc21

GROBIN said:


> I just paid 1,179 EUR (without discount it would've been 1,239) at Orlen in Vilnius for unleaded 98


How active is Orlen in Lithuania? Do they have many stations in your country? And do you have your own refinery in Lithuania, or do they import the fuel from Poland?

In Poland we have two refineries - in Płock and Gdańsk - and even though they both belong to state companies: Orlen and Lotos respectively, each having a chain of petrol stations, the foreign chains (BP, Statoil, Lukoil, Shell) also get the fuel for their stations in Poland from those refineries, they don't import any fuel (at all or almost at all - but from what I know, even the "premium" additions, although individual for the company, are added to the fuel from a Polish refinery).

By the way, why 95? From what I know, most cars are nowadays designed specifically for 95 and there is no real improvement if you use 98.


----------



## Aokromes

22 JAN 2016:



Aokromes said:


> 0,790 €/L Diesel
> 1,005 €/L 95.
> 0,529 €/L GLP
> 0,899 €/L GNC


6 JAN 2017:



> 1.038 €/L Diesel
> 1.136 €/L 95.
> 0.599 €/L GLP
> 0.853 €/L GNC


3 MAR 2017:



> 1.029 €/L Diesel
> 1.149 €/L 95.
> 0.606 €/L GLP
> 0.853 €/L GNC


----------



## mappero

Yesterday 06/MAR/2017, Diesel price:

Wroclaw PL (outside the motorway) 1.06 €/l (4,56 PLN/l)
close to PL/D boarder on A4 motorway 1.116 €/l (4.80 PLN/l)
Kassel D (outside the motorway) 1.112 €/l 
Venlo NL (on motorway) 1.32 €/l


----------



## GROBIN

GROBIN said:


> I just paid 1,179 EUR (without discount it would've been 1,239) at Orlen in Vilnius for unleaded 98 (I rarely fill with 95, which is around 1,19 EUR without discount). When you fill the tank with 80 liters, it hurts! Diesel is around 0,10 EUR cheaper than Unleaded 95. LPG 0,58 without discount.
> How quickly I'd like to start driving again to Belarus so I can get the same for around 0,60 EUR... Only 30km from here!


Two days after I wrote this, all prices dropped 0,05 EUR.



ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ Grodno has a visa-free experiment this year: http://grodnovisafree.by/en/


If I lived in Druskininkai, it would've been perfect as it is only 38km from Hrodna. But I live in Vilnius, which is 30km from 3 border crossings (Lavoriškės/Katłoŭka, Šumskas/Łoša, Medininkai/Kamienny Łoh) for which they didn't open any visa-free procedure so far...


----------



## bd popeye

Just a little while ago I gassed up my car here in Cedar Rapids..

I paid;

$2.15 / US gallon = 0.53 Euros / liter


----------



## riiga

Cheap!

We were down to 13,34 SEK/liter just the other day, which is 1,41 €/liter or $5.72/gallon.


----------



## SRC_100

Mid-southern PL

Orlen & Lotos & Shell & Statoil:
Super 95: 4,49 PLN/L ~ 1,049 EUR/L
Diesel: 4,39 PLN/L ~ 1,025 EUR/L

BP:
Super 95: 4,51 PLN/L ~ 1,053 EUR/L
Diesel: 4,41 PLN/L ~ 1,03 EUR/L


----------



## bd popeye

riiga said:


> Cheap!
> 
> We were down to 13,34 SEK/liter just the other day, which is 1,41 €/liter or $5.72/gallon.


Cheap? Yes it is!. Most Americans don't realize that. 

Fuel here in eastern Iowa is very reasonably priced. Not so in San Diego CA where my adult children live;

The Average price for fuel in San Diego is $3.03 a gallon...it can be found for a much lower price on military bases....$2.77 a gallon

$3.03 / US gallon =
0.74 Euros / liter

$2.77 / US gallon =
0.68 Euros / liter


----------



## Kanadzie

I was in the US this week 

Norfolk, VA area - all around 1,99 USD/gal to 2,039 USD/gal or about 49-50 eurocent/L. I tanked my rental car for $13 
Toronto, Canada area - 1,09 CAD/L  - about 75-76 eurocent.


----------



## MajKeR_

SRC_100 said:


> Mid-southern PL
> 
> Orlen & Lotos & Shell & Statoil:
> Super 95: 4,49 PLN/L ~ 1,049 EUR/L
> Diesel: 4,39 PLN/L ~ 1,025 EUR/L
> 
> BP:
> Super 95: 4,51 PLN/L ~ 1,053 EUR/L
> Diesel: 4,41 PLN/L ~ 1,03 EUR/L


Racibórz, I see.  At 2nd BP station right there, in Markowice district, fuels are a bit cheaper, or at least they were from Monday till yesterday: gasoline - 4,47 PLN per litre, diesel - 4,37 PLN per litre. What actually suprised me, fuel prices in Racibórz are currently very low in comparison with another cities of Upper Silesian region - I paid 4,59 per litre of Eurosuper 95 at Shell in Zabrze on Monday.

But there is also one more interesting gas station in Racibórz. Auchan. :lol: With 4,28 per litre of 95 and 4,11! per litre of diesel. :lol: But I would not be sure if I they are not 95 and diesel only from their names. :lol:


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Yeah, Racibórz. From yesterday prices are cca. 0,02PLN/L (0,005 EUR/L) cheaper, eg. on BP in centrum of the town Super 95 is 4,49 PLN/L and Diesel is 4,39 PLN/L.

Talking about Auchan PS, I know peaople use it and have never complained


----------



## narkelion

Unloeaded 95 goes from 115.9 pence per Litre to 129.9 pence per Litre here in London.


----------



## makaveli6

Diesel prices have dropped by about 3 euro cents in the last month here.

Latvijas Nafta in Riga, Latvia

E95 - 1.129 EUR/l
E98 - 1.149 EUR/l
Diesel - 1.029 EUR/l


----------



## bd popeye

Why do some of you fellows use commas instead of periods? I don't get it.



bd popeye said:


> Just a little while ago I gassed up my car here in Cedar Rapids..
> 
> I paid;
> 
> $2.15 / US gallon = 0.53 Euros / liter


Fuel is the same ^^ here as it was two weeks ago. It did bump up to $2.29 a gallon for a couple of days thankfully the price dropped back quickly.

$2.29 / US gallon =
0.57 Euros / liter


----------



## ChrisZwolle

bd popeye said:


> Why do some of you fellows use commas instead of periods? I don't get it.


It varies by country whether the comma or point is used as a decimal mark.

On this map, blue uses the decimal point while green uses the decimal comma:









In Canada it even depends on the language, English uses the point while French uses the comma, all in the same country


----------



## narkelion

Still slowly dropping in the UK.

113.5 for Unleaded 95 and 115.9 for Diesel in my local Tesco service station in east London.


----------



## Kpc21

ChrisZwolle said:


> It varies by country whether the comma or point is used as a decimal mark.
> 
> On this map, blue uses the decimal point while green uses the decimal comma:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Canada it even depends on the language, English uses the point while French uses the comma, all in the same country


So it is connected to the language rather than to the country 

The number written in English as 12,536.74 (12 thousand 5 hundred 36 point 74) would be written in Poland as 12.536,74. Or as 12 536,74 (we usually use space in printing, full stop in handwriting).

By the way, although we sometimes read ",74" as "comma seventy four" or "comma seven four", it's generally considered incorrect and the proper way of saying it in Polish is "and seventy four hundredths". In English - I have never met reading the decimal notation in such a way, people just don't bother and say "point something".


----------



## Jonesy55

In Switzerland don't they use apostrophes sometimes? Like 12'536.74


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Yep, and in some countries they use different systems for handwriting and print.


----------



## NordikNerd

Sweden *13.90*SEK/L = *1.46 *EUR/L


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Slightly cheaper than the unmanned stations in the Netherlands (around € 1.49/1.50). Motorway service areas charge around € 1.65/l which is quite expensive.


----------



## alserrod

Diesel, yesterday, 1,03 €/l in a low cost petrol station


----------



## AlexisMD

Today in Moldova 
Diesel 0.71 eur / l
Unleaded 95 0.84 eur /l


----------



## alserrod

What the f... Could they be cheapest in Europe??????


----------



## bogdymol

They might be the cheapest in Europe.

However, if you look at the average wage in Republic of Moldova, which is 230 Euro (according to Wikipedia), which is the lowest in entire Europe, gas prices don't look that cheap anymore. At least the locals definately don't find them cheap.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I wonder though what European countries have the lowest fuel prices relative to income. Perhaps Spain or Austria.


----------



## Jonesy55

narkelion said:


> Still slowly dropping in the UK.
> 
> 113.5 for Unleaded 95 and 115.9 for Diesel in my local Tesco service station in east London.


112.7 (€1.31/litre, $5.32/US gallon) for 95 and 114.9 (€1.34/litre, $5.42/US gallon) for diesel at my local supermarket today.


----------



## Jonesy55

ChrisZwolle said:


> I wonder though what European countries have the lowest fuel prices relative to income. Perhaps Spain or Austria.


Switzerland I would think...

http://www.globalpetrolprices.com/Switzerland/gasoline_prices//


----------



## bd popeye

I gassed up my car today for $2.10 a gallon for unleaded;

$2.10 / US gallon =
0.524 Euros / liter


----------



## Ices77

Today here is METRO store by far the cheapest, 1,15 euro/l Natural 95, most expensive are motorway petrol stations with about 1,379 euro for Natural 95


----------



## SRC_100

On Saturday in Samnaun* (Switzerland) both diesel and unleaded (Shell) were much below 1,- CHF and/or 1,- EUR.

*Samnaun is a duty free zone


----------



## makaveli6

Both diesel and E95 prices have dropped by about 1 euro cent in the last month here.

Latvijas Nafta in Riga, Latvia

E95 - 1.119 EUR/l
Diesel - 1.019 EUR/l


----------



## MajKeR_

ChrisZwolle said:


> I wonder though what European countries have the lowest fuel prices relative to income. Perhaps Spain or Austria.


Luxembourg?

I always fill up outside motorway in Austria while driving to Italy or Croatia. Outside motorway because differences between cities and motorways are perhaps the highest in Europe, at least there are the highest I've ever seen: about €0,30 per litre. hno:



NordikNerd said:


> Sweden *13.90*SEK/L = *1.46 *EUR/L


They started renaming Statoil stations also in Poland... I will miss them, as the very well known logotype and name will be replaced by this nonsense. hno: Luckily they promised to offer the bio-free 'Arctic' diesel next winter. It was the best below -20 degrees


----------



## bd popeye

MajKeR_ said:


> They started renaming Statoil stations also in Poland... I will miss them, as the very well known logotype and name will be replaced by this nonsense. hno: Luckily they promised to offer the bio-free 'Arctic' diesel next winter. It was the best below -20 degrees


Why do you think it's nonsense?

That's the Circle K brand. Circle K is an international chain of convenience stores, founded in 1951 in El Paso, Texas, United States.

We don't have them where I live in Iowa but they are a nation wide brand in the US. In fact the brand is international.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circle_K

When I was a truck driver 20+ years ago they had a lunch special for two dollars.You got = 2 hotdogs, 1 small bag of chips and a soda...Not bad if you were in a hurry & hungry.


----------



## NordikNerd

*KKK*



bd popeye said:


> Why do you think it's nonsense?
> 
> That's the Circle K brand. Circle K is an international chain of convenience stores, founded in 1951 in El Paso, Texas, United States.


There was an issue about the introduction of Circle-K in politically correct Sweden. 

At first there were 3 flags with K´s outside every Circle-K service station, but someone complained that it might be an association with the KKK, so they removed the flags.:nuts:









*Circle-K, Norsholm*









Same service-station in the Statoil-days (October 27th, 2009)


----------



## bd popeye

NordikNerd said:


> There was an issue about the introduction of Circle-K in politically correct Sweden.
> 
> At first there were 3 flags with K´s outside every Circle-K service station, but someone complained that it might be an association with the KKK, so they removed the flags.:nuts:


Thanks. I can understand the concern...However.......nevermind!..hno:icard:


----------



## bd popeye

You gents keep posting photos of gas stations so I'll post this photo of the station I worked in the summer of 1971 before I joined the US Navy. This photo was taken about 2008. the station is located in Cincinnati OH. And it sure did not look like this when I worked there.


----------



## Kpc21

bd popeye said:


> Why do you think it's nonsense?


Because they replace a well recognizable brand with one that no-one knows and, what's more, it's difficult to pronounce. Actually, I don't really know how to tell this name to someone who doesn't speak English so that he will understand what I mean.

As a branch of convenience stores, they are not present in Poland.

And even in Europe, it seems, they are present only in Scandinavian and Baltic countries.


----------



## MajKeR_

bd popeye said:


> Why do you think it's nonsense?
> 
> That's the Circle K brand. Circle K is an international chain of convenience stores, founded in 1951 in El Paso, Texas, United States.


I know that Circle K is an old American brand, but right here it's completely unknown, while Statoil is a well-known Norwegian brand, operating in Poland since 1992 (and much longer in Scandinavia). For me it's a nonsense to replace a well-known brand with an unknown. What's more, the name 'Statoil' is very easy to pronounce in all languages, while 'Circle K' sounds longer and more difficult. I'm sure that some people in Poland will name it as 'cyrkiel', which is Polish name of calipers.

As for me, if not to stay with the old name, they should reactive another Scandinavian (Swedish) brand - Preem, which operated all around the Baltic Sea. But would not be an issue I guess, as e.g. Polish partially govt-owned company Orlen stayed with every single brand it overtook outside Poland (Star in Germany, Benzina in Czech Republic and Ventus in Lithuania).



bd popeye said:


> You gents keep posting photos of gas stations so I'll post this photo of the station I worked in the summer of 1971 before I joined the US Navy. This photo was taken about 2008. the station is located in Cincinnati OH. And it sure did not look like this when I worked there.


This is a clear example of well-known brand :cheers: I'm attached to Shell as I guess it's a guarantee of very good quality of fuels and I like their services - each single Shell station I know is clean, with helpful staff and decent offer of automotive products.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Circle K is also a rebranding of Statoil in Scandinavia. They only started that in 2015, so Circle K was a completely unknown brand until recently. Evidently they rebranded 427 Statoil fuel stations in Norway to Circle K in only 2 years. Statoil was ubiquitous in Norway.


----------



## Kpc21

MajKeR_ said:


> \I'm sure that some people in Poland will name it as 'cyrkiel', which is Polish name of calipers.


Compasses. Calipers to po angielsku suwmiarka 

In Scandinavia it's different, everyone can speak English there, while in Poland - I have difficulty telling my grandfather names of our TV stations like "Polsat Sport News" or "4fun.tv" when he wants to note down on which channel in the TV set which station he has. With "Circle K" there will be more such cases with people mispronouncing it all the time 



> As for me, if not to stay with the old name, they should reactive another Scandinavian (Swedish) brand - Preem, which operated all around the Baltic Sea.


Exactly!


----------



## makaveli6

It's very hard to pronounce Circle K in Latvian, with Statoil it was easy to pronounce and understandable to everyone. We call it "kaplis" which translates to hoe. "K" for K and "aplis" is circle in latvian.


----------



## NordikNerd

Kpc21 said:


> And even in Europe, it seems, they are present only in Scandinavian and Baltic countries.


Circle K also operates in Ireland and Russia, which is in europe sort of..


----------



## MajKeR_

Kpc21 said:


> Compasses. Calipers to po angielsku suwmiarka


According to Google Translate it's not certain 



NordikNerd said:


> Circle K also operates in Ireland and Russia, which is in europe sort of..


I have never seen Circle K stations in Ireland, while been there several times. They might replace Topaz ones, but I guess they didn't recently. The only foreign brands there are Esso (being replaced by Topaz or Inver - one of those two), Texaco and Applegreen. They don't have even Shell or BP and they don't use Routex cards...


----------



## narkelion

ChrisZwolle said:


> So far I've seen 1.28 to 1.38 at supermarkets in France. (Euro 95). Fuel is more expensive in remote mountain areas, some charge up to 1.65 per liter which is more expensive than at a motorway service area. I paid € 1.13 in Luxembourg. It's nice to see the total price gauge going up only slightly faster than the volume you're fueling 😁 instead of being at € 30 at only 20 liters...


Every time I go back to Italy from the UK or in France somewhere in the east, I always go through Luxembourg. The fuel stop at the huge petrol station just passed the border with Belgium is a must.

Even because there is no gas station for the 130km before that. :lol:


----------



## bd popeye

Fuel prices in my area seemed to have stablized in my area..



$2.35 / US gallon =
0.53 Euros / liter


----------



## Kanadzie

Penn's Woods said:


> In U.S. dollars, and gallons, that's an increase of more than 60 cents if my math is right.


indeed, random and crazy:nuts:

But... there aren't any observed shortages of gasoline and there are a lot of refineries shut-in for the moment. Capitalist economy is neatly balancing supply and demand! But it sucks my wallet hno:


----------



## bd popeye

I just came back from northern Chicago area and fuel there was about $2.39 a gallon;

$2.39 / US gallon =
0.528299896 Euros / liter


----------



## sirfreelancealot

I filled up in France before getting the ferry back to the UK from holiday. €1.18 per litre for diesel at LeClerc near Roscoff in Brittany. In the UK it's £1.22, (€1.34) although I use Shell mainly and normally avoid supermarket fuels. Equates to about $6.30 per US gallon. Glad I drive a Diesel, as I rack up 20,000 miles per year through my commute and occasional road trips.

As an aside, I brought back plenty of wine from France - 96 bottles and 30 boxed litres because it is so much cheaper. Plus a couple of bottles of Glenfiddich - £20 per bottle, instead of £34 in the UK. Amazing that you have to spend more on whisky in the country where it's produced, but then that's tax for you. Needless to say the back mudflaps caught on a couple of speed humps coming out of the ferry terminal.


----------



## bd popeye

sirfreelancealot said:


> I filled up in France before getting the ferry back to the UK from holiday. €1.18 per litre for diesel at LeClerc near Roscoff in Brittany. In the UK it's £1.22, (€1.34) although I use Shell mainly and normally avoid supermarket fuels. Equates to about $6.30 per US gallon. Glad I drive a Diesel, as I rack up 20,000 miles per year through my commute and occasional road trips..


Almost every adult I know or encounter has a car/mini-van or pick up truck. No one I know uses diesel. There are diesel pick-up trucks in the US. Mostly Dodges and Fords.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ Diesel is approximately 30% more efficient than gasoline. So it has lower fuel consumption and reduces CO2 emissions, which is one of the reasons why diesel has seen fiscal incentives in some European countries. However diesel also produces more nitrogen and particles, I believe the U.S. EPA standards don't take into account those differences, making it difficult for the automotive industry to produce EPA compliant diesel cars.


----------



## bd popeye

Thank you^^


----------



## Penn's Woods

^^Twice in recent years, I've gone to Europe and rented, expecting to pay a lot more than I'm used to for fuel. But both trips I've gotten diesel cars (and I don't think I requested that...does it happen automatically?) and the mileage is so good it pretty much makes up for the price difference. (I haven't actually done the math, but it doesn't feel that bad.)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It depends on the country, because the tax structure varies wildly between countries. For example the Netherlands has fairly low diesel prices compared to gasoline prices, but the high road tax for diesel cars means that not many people drive a diesel car despite the lower fuel price.


----------



## bogdymol

Penn's Woods said:


> But both trips I've gotten diesel cars (and I don't think I requested that...does it happen automatically?)


I rent often cars (about once per month). Even though I book exactly the same thing every time (Ford Focus, manual, no fuel specification), I get about half of the times a diesel car. Also half of the times I get an upgrade 



Penn's Woods said:


> and the mileage is so good it pretty much makes up for the price difference. (I haven't actually done the math, but it doesn't feel that bad.)


Usually if you drive more than the average, a diesel car is on long-term cheaper. I've done the math for my case (about 27.000 km with my car each year in the last 2-3 years), and a diesel car is cheaper.


----------



## bd popeye

ChrisZwolle said:


> It depends on the country, because the tax structure varies wildly between countries. For example the Netherlands has fairly low diesel prices compared to gasoline prices, but the high *road tax* for diesel cars means that not many people drive a diesel car despite the lower fuel price.


Chris, please explain the Road Tax..Thanks!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The road tax in some countries is an annual fee for owning a car. The tax rate usually varies according to specifications of the car like weight, fuel type, engine size or horsepower. 

In the Netherlands the annual road tax ranges from € 300 per year for a small city car to over € 1500 per year for a large diesel car. A diesel-powered pickup truck is even more expensive, but most of those are converted to LPG / Autogas.


----------



## sirfreelancealot

bd popeye said:


> Almost every adult I know or encounter has a car/mini-van or pick up truck. No one I know uses diesel. There are diesel pick-up trucks in the US. Mostly Dodges and Fords.


In the US though fuel prices are low, so it's no surprise that people can afford to drive larger petrol powered vehicles.

I have a 2006 Audi A6 Avant with a 2.7 Turbo Diesel V6 engine. I average 45mpg and I can nudge over 50mpg on long motorway runs. If I had the 2.7 petrol turbo I'd probably be lucky to see over 30mpg, and that would be expensive. Petrol variants of the A6 are like hen's teeth to find because of lower mpg and hence higher costs. I can get 500-600 miles from a £70 tank, depending on the drive between fill-ups.


----------



## Kpc21

ChrisZwolle said:


> The road tax in some countries is an annual fee for owning a car. The tax rate usually varies according to specifications of the car like weight, fuel type, engine size or horsepower.


And in some countries it's just included in the fuel price.


----------



## bd popeye

ChrisZwolle said:


> The road tax in some countries is an annual fee for owning a car. The tax rate usually varies according to specifications of the car like weight, fuel type, engine size or horsepower.


Sounds like what we call the registration fee which of course varies depending on what state you live in and what sort of vehicle you own.

Wait, is the road tax in addition to any registration fee?


----------



## bd popeye

sirfreelancealot said:


> I average 45mpg and I can nudge over 50mpg on long motorway runs.


I'm just curious that's all..What do you consider a long motorway run? we just made a trip to northern Illinois and drove a total of 560 miles round trip plus what ever we drove while in Northern IL.


----------



## bogdymol

I once drove 2300 km in a longer week-end trip (Friday returning back on Monday). I drove from central Austria to Croatia, Bosnia and Montenegro.


----------



## bd popeye

bogdymol said:


> I once drove 2300 km in a longer week-end trip (Friday returning back on Monday). I drove from central Austria to Croatia, Bosnia and Montenegro.


On several occasions I've driven round trip coast to coast here in the US.

.... From 

San Diego to North Carolina round trip

San Diego to New York/New Jersey three times roundtrip

These trips are about 2800(4506km) X 2 = 5600 miles or 9012km.

Gas was cheaper but the speed limit in 1978 on my first trip was only 55mph(88.5kmh)


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ but nobody drove 55


----------



## johnnyboy55

bd popeye said:


> I gassed up my car Saturday here in Cedar Rapids IA.
> 
> Here are the present fuel prices.
> 
> The low is $2.27 a gallon the high is $2.39...
> 
> $2.27 / US gallon =
> 0.50 Euros / liter
> 
> and...
> 
> $2.39 / US gallon =
> 0.53 Euros / liter


I Pay 0.50 Euros/Liter for LPG (GPL) here in North Poland! Damn.

E95 1.12 EUR/l or 1.35 USD/l
Disel 1.08 EUR/l or 1.30 USD/l


----------



## bd popeye

^^When we drove from Iowa to California in November the lowest fuel prices were in Las Vegas. About $2.12 a gallon..

$2.12 / US gallon =
0.47 Euros / liter

But now fuel is he same price in Las Vegas as it is here in Cedar Rapids...according to *Gas Buddy*.


----------



## abdeka

*Fuel prices (today) in Algeria*

Super : 41,97 DZD = 0,296576 EUR

SP : 41,62 DZD = 0,294106 EUR

Diesel : 23,06 DZD = 0,162952 EUR

GLP : 09,00 DZD = 0,07 EUR


----------



## Kpc21

Pretty cheap, but I don't know if I would want such prices in Europe. Everyone would start using cars instead of public transport because it would be much cheaper. Which would end up with quite a lot of traffic jams and the air quality in the cities definitely wouldn't improve.


----------



## Innsertnamehere

Gas in my area is hovering around CAD$1.19 right now, or USD$3.49/gallon, or €0.75/litre. If it's that price in march, it's probably going to get pretty bad this summer.. probably close to $1.40/litre (USD$4.11/gallon or €0.88/litre) ~$1.45 is the most expensive it's ever gotten.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ The Netherlands has prices twice that... € 1.50 is what you'll pay at discount stations, closer to € 1.60/l along the motorway.


----------



## bd popeye

In Cedar Rapids Iowa USA as of today....

Highest & lowest price for regular unleaded a 10% ethanol blend;

Highest price...$2.57 / US gallon = 0.55 Euros / liter

Lowest price....$2.36 / US gallon = 0.51 Euros / liter


----------



## Haljackey

$1.50+ CAD a litre in Vancouver now

That works out to roughly $4.43 USD a gallon if my math is right










Could go as high as $2

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/gas-price-fixing-competition-canada-1.4569919?cmp=rss

http://vancouversun.com/news/local-...ng-point-if-notley-closes-taps-to-b-c-analyst


----------



## bd popeye

I always wonder why Canadian fuel is so much more than in the USA.:dunno:..maybe taxes???

Here in Cedar Rapids IA in the Midwestern USA our unleaded regular a 10% ethanol blend is ranging in price from;

A low of $2.33 / US gallon =
0.499919497 Euros / liter

A high of $2.52 / US gallon =
0.540685465 Euros / liter


----------



## Penn's Woods

Haljackey said:


> $1.50+ CAD a litre in Vancouver now
> 
> That works out to roughly $4.43 USD a gallon if my math is right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could go as high as $2
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/gas-price-fixing-competition-canada-1.4569919?cmp=rss
> 
> http://vancouversun.com/news/local-...ng-point-if-notley-closes-taps-to-b-c-analyst




Have I seen headlines about issues between British Columbia and Alberta involving a pipeline?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Canadian dollar seems to have lost some value compared to several years ago. 1.50 CAD = 1.18 USD, I believe that the difference used to be smaller than that, maybe 10%. 

1.509 CAD = € 0.95 per liter, still quite cheap compared to Western Europe.


----------



## Kanadzie

Penn's Woods said:


> Have I seen headlines about issues between British Columbia and Alberta involving a pipeline?


A company wants to upgrade / expand a pipeline from Edmonton to Vancouver to have increased capacity to export petroleum via ocean. 
Pipelines are regulated by the federal government, which has approved the plan.
The BC government somehow is saying it is not going to allow it, which is clearly illegal, and Alberta is pissed as the petroleum is generally Albertan in origin and Alberta has a serious lack of transport capacity for domestically-produced petroleum products in all directions, causing highly depressed crude values in the midwestern USA, which has the highest-capacity links to Alberta. Alberta somehow banned import of BC wine products in retaliation, and the federal government has tried to ignore the issue. (one would imagine former federal leaders, especially the father of the current PM Trudeau, sending army tanks to the BC legislature in Victoria)

One recent suggestion was for Alberta to somehow ban petroleum export via the existing pipeline, which would starve the Vancouver area for gasoline quite rapidly.


----------



## Penn's Woods

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Canadian dollar seems to have lost some value compared to several years ago. 1.50 CAD = 1.18 USD, I believe that the difference used to be smaller than that, maybe 10%.
> 
> 1.509 CAD = € 0.95 per liter, still quite cheap compared to Western Europe.



When I was a kid, back in the 70s, the Canadian dollar sat at about 93 cents U.S. forever. Since then it’s been (at least at times when I was paying attention to it) as low as 70 cents and as high as $1.02 or so. Also, the coins were the same denominations and sizes until Canada introduced dollar and two-dollar cons and dropped the penny, so it really didn’t feel foreign. (Actually, coinage sizes are just different enough not to fool most vending machines.)

Ahem. Sorry. Off-topic.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Kanadzie said:


> A company wants to upgrade / expand a pipeline from Edmonton to Vancouver to have increased capacity to export petroleum via ocean.
> Pipelines are regulated by the federal government, which has approved the plan.
> The BC government somehow is saying it is not going to allow it, which is clearly illegal, and Alberta is pissed as the petroleum is generally Albertan in origin and Alberta has a serious lack of transport capacity for domestically-produced petroleum products in all directions, causing highly depressed crude values in the midwestern USA, which has the highest-capacity links to Alberta. Alberta somehow banned import of BC wine products in retaliation, and the federal government has tried to ignore the issue. (one would imagine former federal leaders, especially the father of the current PM Trudeau, sending army tanks to the BC legislature in Victoria)
> 
> One recent suggestion was for Alberta to somehow ban petroleum export via the existing pipeline, which would starve the Vancouver area for gasoline quite rapidly.




States’ rights...provinces’ rights, I guess...on steroids. (Here, interstate commerce is a federal matter, so I can’t imagine one state banning another states’ wines. Although in a state where liquor can only be sold at state-owned stores, like Pennsylvania was until very recently, I can see those stores making a business decision along those lines....)


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ Oh it is here too. Alberta's rule is specifically illegal... though sadly the government liquor issue is very well entrenched.


----------



## ppplus

Fuel Prices in the city of David, Panamá.

Currency: US Dollar per Liter.








[/url]


----------



## bd popeye

Yesterday I gassed up my car at *Sam's Club* for $2.36 a gallon which is the lowest in Cedar Rapids area. 

$2.36 / US gallon =
0.50 Euros / liter

The average here is $2.56 a gallon.

$2.56 / US gallon =
0.54 Euros / liter

The HIGH is $2.59 a gallon....

$2.59 / US gallon =
0.55 Euros / liter


----------



## Haljackey

Vancouver Gas Prices Are Now The Highest In North American History

https://www.reddit.com/r/canada/comments/8fywgm/vancouver_gas_prices_are_now_the_highest_in_north/

https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2018/...-now-the-highest-in-north-america_a_23423486/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

1.619 CAD = 1.044 EUR

Many European drivers would love such low fuel prices 

In the Netherlands it's 1.73 EUR = 2.68 CAD


----------



## narkelion

Still, that's 1.03€/liter.

I'd give away my soul for such a price.


----------



## Kpc21

Poland, in my neighborhood - about 4.70-4.80 zł. According to Google - it's 1.12 EUR or 1.73 CAD.

Everything for a liter. In Canada, you measure in metric, am I right?


----------



## Kpc21

Again forum problems and again the content of my post is lost...

So again:

In Poland, in my neighborhood, it's currently about 4.70-4.80 zł, which is equal to 1.12 EUR or 1.74 CAD. For a liter.

In Canada you also measure in metric, am I right?

If so, you have practically European prices there


----------



## bd popeye

Our gas prices here in the Cedar Rapids IA area have been creeping up lately.

Right now the lowest price for regular unleaded is 

$2.49 / US gallon = 0.55 Euros / liter

the Highest; 

$2.64 / US gallon = 0.58 Euros / liter


----------



## Haljackey

Canada measures in Metric

With gas prices low - small car sales are struggling. In fact Ford and FCA are pretty much stopping selling cars entirely - opting for SUVs and trucks instead.

https://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2018/...production_a_23421352/?utm_hp_ref=ca-homepage


----------



## Kpc21

Do you mean that because of too cheap fuel people prefer buying bigger (and therefore more fuel-consuming) cars?

But small cars will still be bought by the people who can't afford bigger ones...

If there are such differences between the fuel prices between Canada and the US (Canada with nearly European prices and US twice cheaper) - does any black market and smuggling of fuel through the border exist?

And are alternative fuels (like LPG - very popular in Poland, nearly all the gas stations offer also LPG, there exist even some LPG-only ones) popular in Canada?


----------



## Haljackey

Not much black market fuel but it can be sold (tax-free?) on reservations so many people drive there to fill up.

The sedan / car (compact/midsize/full size) has been on a steady decline the US and Canada for a number of years now. Automakers also don't make much on them either... So they really try to market SUV and truck sales which is much more profitable. Also costs more to service.

Crossover sales remain strong however.

As for alternate fuels, some good incentives exist on electric (up to a $14,000 rebate in Ontario), and some vehicles now have a diesel version. Not much in the way of nat gas or propane however, infrastructure just isn't there.


----------



## Kpc21

Poland was driving on LPG (propane-butane) before it became popular 

And now the government wants to introduce incentives for owning an EV or a CNG car - but why CNG and not LPG (for which there is already infrastructure and there is plenty of garages specialized in converting cars to LPG, so the conversion is relatively inexpensive) - nobody knows.


----------



## Aokromes

22 JAN 2016:



> 0,790 €/L Diesel
> 1,005 €/L 95.
> 0,529 €/L GLP
> 0,899 €/L GNC


30 JUN 2017:



> 0.919 €/L Diesel
> 1.070 €/L 95.
> 0.619 €/L GLP
> 0.831 €/L GNC


2 JAN 2018:



> 1.025 €/L Diesel
> 1.144 €/L 95.
> 0.639 €/L GLP
> 0.853 €/L GNC


1 MAY 2018:



> 1.069 €/L Diesel
> 1.179 €/L 95.
> 0.665 €/L GLP
> 0.853 €/L GNC


Also, Spain have plans to increase diesel prices by 28%, 95 by near 2%, GNC by near 6%.


----------



## Kanadzie

Kpc21 said:


> Poland was driving on LPG (propane-butane) before it became popular
> 
> And now the government wants to introduce incentives for owning an EV or a CNG car - but why CNG and not LPG (for which there is already infrastructure and there is plenty of garages specialized in converting cars to LPG, so the conversion is relatively inexpensive) - nobody knows.


LPG had some government subsidy in 1980's and became briefly popular.
in southern Ontario LPG-powered taxis and limousines are very common, LPG filling stations relatively common. Most people just buy LPG for their outdoor barbecues though.
Diesel is kind of unappealing in Canada as often cost of diesel is higher than gasoline (especially in winter), but 20 years ago was always cheaper.

I remember about 3 years ago tanking my car in the 0,75 $ range and now I see 1,39$ 
price of oil though, not so much different...


----------



## Kpc21

Kanadzie said:


> Most people just buy LPG for their outdoor barbecues though.


Or for cooking in the kitchen, if they live in an area without gas network.

Also some people in those areas use it for heating, it is in their case probably the second most popular fuel after coal.


----------



## Haljackey

Kpc21 said:


> Do you mean that because of too cheap fuel people prefer buying bigger (and therefore more fuel-consuming) cars?
> 
> But small cars will still be bought by the people who can't afford bigger ones...


New story on this

*The death of the small car? Automakers pivot toward trucks and SUVs*

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/small-cars-trucks-suvs-1.4644725


http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/suncor-petro-canada-gas-prices-1.4645454


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You see the same trend in Europe, the "cross-over" segment as well as the larger SUV segment is booming. 

The average age of a new car buyer in the Netherlands is.... 61 years. Older people like the higher entrance and higher seating position. New cars are often marketed as being hip and trendy for young people, but in reality most new car buyers are pensioners who have cash to spend. 

If you struggle to find your first affordable house and are loaded with student debt, a high monthly car payment isn't exactly what people are looking for. Only 9% of new car buyers are under the age of 35 and 80% is older than 45.


----------



## bd popeye

ChrisZwolle said:


> You see the same trend in Europe, the "cross-over" segment as well as the larger SUV segment is booming.
> 
> The average age of a new car buyer in the Netherlands is.... 61 years. Older people like the higher entrance and higher seating position. New cars are often marketed as being hip and trendy for young people, but in reality most new car buyers are pensioners who have cash to spend.


This article from 2015 states about the average age of a new car buyer in the USA;



> The average new car buyer is now 51.7 years old and earns about $80,000 per year, while the average age of the population is 36.8 years old and the median income is roughly $50,000, Szakaly said.
> 
> “The fact they’re older and richer means they’re baby boomers. That means sooner or later they’re going to retire. As you leave the labor force you’re not driving as much and you’re commuting on a daily basis. You’re not driving kids to day care and sporting events,” he said.


*Car buyers getting older*


----------



## Kanadzie

ChrisZwolle said:


> Older people like the higher entrance and higher seating position. New cars are often marketed as being hip and trendy for young people, but in reality most new car buyers are pensioners who have cash to spend.


there was a car in this market, Toyota Matrix, that was heavily, heavily marketed to a "young" demographic. It was a small cross-over kind of car. The ads showed kids skateboarding and rapping and etc.

my uncle at age 80 bought one of these new and loved it :lol::lol:


----------



## Aokromes

ChrisZwolle said:


> You see the same trend in Europe, the "cross-over" segment as well as the larger SUV segment is booming.
> 
> The average age of a new car buyer in the Netherlands is.... 61 years. Older people like the higher entrance and higher seating position. New cars are often marketed as being hip and trendy for young people, but in reality most new car buyers are pensioners who have cash to spend.
> 
> If you struggle to find your first affordable house and are loaded with student debt, a high monthly car payment isn't exactly what people are looking for. Only 9% of new car buyers are under the age of 35 and 80% is older than 45.


Eh, no wonder, IDK on other places, but on Spain:

High homes rent/buy prices,
High new car prices,
low salaries,
how they think people can buy such things.


----------



## JCamilo79

Gas prices in San Diego, California are very high right now, ranging from U$ 3.47 to U$ 4.25 depending on the area of the city.


----------



## bd popeye

JCamilo79 said:


> Gas prices in San Diego, California are very high right now, ranging from U$ 3.47 to U$ 4.25 depending on the area of the city.


wow..I was there the whole month of November and the price was hovering around $3 a gallon to $3.30 a gallon.

$3.00 / US gallon =0.67 Euros / liter

$3.30 / US gallon =0.73 Euros / liter

$3.47 / US gallon =0.77 Euros / liter

$4.25 / US gallon =0.94Euros / liter


----------



## bd popeye

I fueled up my car today at Sam's Club for $2.52 a gallon for regular unleaded.

$2.52 / US gallon = 0.55Euros / liter


----------



## Ingsoc75

$2.65/ regular in the land of Breaking Bad (Albuquerque, New Mexico)


----------



## bd popeye

I fueled up my car at Sam's Club for $2.59 a gallon yesterday. Gas is slowly creeping up in price.

$2.59 / US gallon = 0.57 Euros / liter


----------



## bd popeye

Gas prices in my area , Cedar Rapids IA USA, are;

low >>>> $2.59 / US gallon = 0.57 Euros / liter

high >>>>$2.79 / US gallon = 0.61 Euros / liter


----------



## Kpc21

In Poland the prices has recently grown a little bit. They reached 5 PLN/liter in the Łódź region (for 95 unleaded).

Converting to American, it would be 5.30 USD/gallon for 91 unleaded.

I was 2 weeks ago in Poznań and there, the fuel is generally something like 0,10 PLN more expensive.


----------



## bogdymol

Last 2 weeks I have been in Hawaii. The standard unleaded price I have seen was between 3,55 to 3,99 USD/gallon (0,78 to 0,88 Euro/liter). Quit expensive for US standards. On Big Island and Oahu the price were around 3,55-3,65, but on Maui island the cheapest I have seen was 3,95.

Diesel price I have checked only once, and was 4,43 USD/gallon (0,98 Euro/liter).

I have almost filled my gasoline-powered rental car with diesel once at this pump:










All across Europe, the standard is black pump for diesel and green pump for unleaded. Here was exactly the opposite, so guess which pump I took into my hand first...


----------



## Kpc21

But you can't put a diesel nozzle into the hole of a gas car, it's bigger, isn't it?

It's much easier to mistakenly refuel a diesel car with unleaded.

By the way it's quite interesting that even if you convert the octane numbers available in the US to the European scale, they are anyway lower and the fuel which is standard in Europe (95 octanes, 91 in American) is considered premium in the US. And our European premium (98 octanes, 94 in American) is not available at all in the US.


----------



## bogdymol

Kpc21 said:


> But you can't put a diesel nozzle into the hole of a gas car, it's bigger, isn't it?


Yes, the green diesel nozzle didn't fit, and that's when I had a closer look to see why. I would have found out the mistake before actually pumping, as I knew I have to press the buttom corresponding to the type of fuel I wanted to pump.



Kpc21 said:


> By the way it's quite interesting that even if you convert the octane numbers available in the US to the European scale, they are anyway lower and the fuel which is standard in Europe (95 octanes, 91 in American) is considered premium in the US. And our European premium (98 octanes, 94 in American) is not available at all in the US.


In Romania you can find even 100 octane as premium gasoline.


----------



## Kpc21

I have seen 93 octanes in Ukraine. Something like 10 years ago, only at some stations.


----------



## SRC_100

bogdymol said:


> In Romania you can find even 100 octane as premium gasoline.


Shell sells such a fuel around the Europe named _Shell V-Power Racing. _


----------



## Kanadzie

Kpc21 said:


> But you can't put a diesel nozzle into the hole of a gas car, it's bigger, isn't it?
> 
> It's much easier to mistakenly refuel a diesel car with unleaded.


I remember once driving across Canada with diesel car, it was either Mercedes 300 TD or Volkswagen Jetta, and in remote areas, the diesel nozzle would not fit... it was maybe 5 mm too large on diameter and made for trucks only :lol: Either Mercedes or VW would accept it and the other one not... was very annoying when you are on fumes and next filling station is 100 km away hno:



Kpc21 said:


> But you can't put a diesel nozzle into the hole of a gas car, it's bigger, isn't it?
> 
> It's much easier to mistakenly refuel a diesel car with unleaded.
> 
> By the way it's quite interesting that even if you convert the octane numbers available in the US to the European scale, they are anyway lower and the fuel which is standard in Europe (95 octanes, 91 in American) is considered premium in the US. And our European premium (98 octanes, 94 in American) is not available at all in the US.


93 is very common in US/Canada and 94 is findable for sure. It is just... not the minimum standard. I think if you go to a "premium" pump, it seems 50% of the time it's 91 and 45% of the time, 93... vaguely remembering.
I am too cheap though so I fill my "premium only" BMW 750 with 87 octane regular :lol:


----------



## Haljackey

93 is not popular in Canada.

Canada has 3 main fuel grades + 1 diesel fuel grade

87 regular - up to 15% ethanol
89 midgrade - up to 10% ethanol
91 premium - up to 5% ethanol, but some is ethanol-free
94 super / ultra premium (only in select stations in big cities) - lots of ethanol added to boost octane.

Shell also sells a 'V Power' diesel grade which they market is better then regular diesel.

-----

Creeping up here:

*GTA gas prices hit 4-year high*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDi6OYdM1LE&feature=youtu.be
https://www.reddit.com/r/canada/comments/8j2fqk/gta_gas_prices_hit_4year_high/


----------



## Kpc21

So in European scale, you have: 90 (your 87), 92 (89), 95 (91) and 98. The first two types are almost not to find in Europe (maybe except for the east) and were used for old cars.


----------



## MajKeR_

SRC_100 said:


> Shell sells such a fuel around the Europe named _Shell V-Power Racing. _


What's weird, PKN Orlen sells such a type of gasoline at their stations in Czech Republic, while in Poland - no. :nuts:


----------



## Kpc21

Not sure about Czech Republic, but in Poland all the fuel companies actually buy the fuel from Orlen and Lotos (and add their "premium" mixtures to it), so if they wanted to sell 100 octanes fuel in Poland, they would have to import it, which would be weird if they have production facilities here (in Płock) and supply half of the gas stations in the whole country - of other companies too.

Maybe to the Czech Republic they don't import Polish fuel but also buy it from local sources and 100 octanes is available there, so they also sell it.


----------



## SRC_100

^^
If we talk about 100 octane fuel thee is not matter of _premium mixture_, but technology of production!


----------



## Kpc21

And I was referring exactly to that. You can have 95 or 98 premium fuel by adding some "premium mixtures" to the fuel bought from a local production facility (or produced in your own refinery as it is in case of Orlen in Poland) but if you can't buy 100 octanes fuel from it then you will not magically create 100 octanes fuel from the 98 octanes one - you have to import it from abroad. Maybe in Czech Republic they produce 100 octanes fuel and Orlen buys it.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ one would think much Czech gasoline imported to PL and vice-versa, considering common market, the refinery should be supplying an area based on distance only and not borders...


----------



## Kpc21

No idea how it actually works, I also heard that the north-western part of Poland might be supplied from the German refinery in Schwedt.

But it also must have something to do with the capacities of those refineries. In Czech Republic you have:










In total 200 thousand barrels a day.

Poland:










Two biggest ones - of Orlen in Płock and of Lotos in Gdańsk - deliver nearly 500 thousand barrels a day.

So their capacities are more or less comparable with the sizes of countries. It makes sense then that they would focus on supplying the countries where they are located.

The distance doesn't matter a lot. In Płock, where the biggest refinery in Poland is located, there are one of the highest prices of fuel at the gas stations in Poland.


----------



## Des

Paid 2 euro+ for Super Plus on the Italian highway the other day


----------



## Kpc21

The prices in Poland are already well over 5 zł.


----------



## bogdymol

I noticed a fuel price increase of 0,1-0,15 Euro per liter in the last few weeks. Did you notice the same change?


----------



## Kpc21

Yes, I just wrote about it. And our media also noticed that the price exceeded this magic barrier of 5 zł (although a few years ago it even reached 6 zł).

One random Polish article about it which I opened explains it by the increase in the international oil prices. What is mentioned among the probable reasons of that are: USA's withdrawal from agreement with Iran, collapse of oil extraction in Venezuela and increased tension in the Persian Gulf region.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The higher oil prices will make American shale production more profitable. The American oil production requires higher oil prices to be profitable, compared to the Persian Gulf countries. But the increased American production could lead to overproduction, which could stagnate or even drop oil prices again. 

Venezuelan oil production is on the decline. Over the past 4 years, Venezuelan oil production has halved. This country is being destroyed by socialists and their only source of revenue, oil, has seen a lack of investment, so they are increasingly unable to produce oil. The whole Venezuela situation will probably implode sooner than later. There is no food, no basic supplies, no medical supplies, lack of electricity, hyperinflation and rampant crime, in a country with gigantic oil reserves and a huge agricultural potential.


----------



## Kpc21

This is probably currently the worst managed country in the world, far behind North Korea.


----------



## Haljackey

Fuel prices have become an election issue here in Ontario, Canada. There's a pledge to cut prices by 10 cents a litre by one of the major parties.

However Ontario is one of the most indebted sub-sovereign jurisdictions in the world. That lost tax money would need to be made up somewhere.











A few reasons to explain this:
-Canadian dollar is lower today than in 2008
-Inflation
-New taxes in pump price
-Transportation costs are much higher. Pipelines at capacity, freight rail lines backed up.
-New refineries are not being built to keep up with demand. In fact, several large, old ones are down for overhauls or being closed.

Oil companies are still making more money, but not as much as people think.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ but it's screwed up... like you post image from Edmonton TV news... the pipeline backlog means too much oil in Edmonton, fuel should be cheaper... certainly Western Canadian Select oil price is not high at all, it's trading at like 40% cheaper than WTI.



ChrisZwolle said:


> The higher oil prices will make American shale production more profitable. The American oil production requires higher oil prices to be profitable, compared to the Persian Gulf countries. But the increased American production could lead to overproduction, which could stagnate or even drop oil prices again.
> 
> Venezuelan oil production is on the decline. Over the past 4 years, Venezuelan oil production has halved. This country is being destroyed by socialists and their only source of revenue, oil, has seen a lack of investment, so they are increasingly unable to produce oil. The whole Venezuela situation will probably implode sooner than later. There is no food, no basic supplies, no medical supplies, lack of electricity, hyperinflation and rampant crime, in a country with gigantic oil reserves and a huge agricultural potential.


Interesting article about the mismanagement of PdVSA in particular:
http://www.worldoil.com/news/2018/2/22/too-hungry-to-pump-oil-pdvsa-crews-skip-work-to-hunt-for-food


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's a sad story. An economic collapse is now transforming into a humanitarian catastrophe. Famine in a country with the largest oil reserves in the world. The GDP has pretty much halved since 2013.


----------



## bd popeye

Venezuela is a powder keg awaiting an explosion. So many resources wasting away.hno:

=====================================================

Back to fuel prices.

This week end we took a short road trip to Moline IL. Along the way I noticed a lot of Diesel prices because I-80 is heavily traveled by trucks.

So in Iowa along Interstate-80 from Iowa City to the *Quad Cities* the price of Diesel seems to be hovering around $2.99 a gallon.

$2.99 / US gallon = 0.67 Euros / liter

Regular unleaded fuel in the Quad Cities & Moline Illinois is averaging $2.89 a gallon.

$2.89 / US gallon = 0.65 Euros / liter


----------



## Kpc21

bd popeye said:


> Venezuela is a powder keg awaiting an explosion. So many resources wasting away.hno:


Do people from the country protest and rebel? If not then it's a little bit weird that there is such a situation and they are doing nothing.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ The former prezident just won another term after last week's elections...


----------



## Kanadzie

Kpc21 said:


> Do people from the country protest and rebel? If not then it's a little bit weird that there is such a situation and they are doing nothing.


Of course but the government shoots at them and mostly gave up (last year it was more protesting...)
it's kind of PRL early 1980's but the opposition is not as organized and the government more oppressive, despite a more convincing veneer of democratic legitimacy.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2017_Venezuelan_protests


----------



## narkelion

bogdymol said:


> ^^ The former prezident just won another term after last week's elections...


"won".


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> This week end we to a short road trip to Moline IL.


As a side note our car got 33 MPG..not bad for a 15 year old Camry. 

Liters per 100 km 7.13


----------



## narkelion

I guess that must be great for US standards!

My new car does around 5L/100km. 1.0L 3-cylinder turbocharged petrol engine.


----------



## bd popeye

narkelion said:


> I guess that must be great for US standards!
> 
> My new car does around 5L/100km. 1.0L 3-cylinder turbocharged petrol engine.


Not really. Considering how old my car is was my point. It still gets very good fuel consumption.

There are plenty of cars sold in the US that get over 40mpg..i.e...

Miles per gallon (US) 40mpg =Liters per 100 km 5.88

Mostly Hybrids;

https://www.consumerreports.org/fuel-economy-efficiency/the-most-fuel-efficient-cars-best-mpg/

Top 10 NON-hybrids low fuel comsumption cars sold in the US;

https://www.motor1.com/features/228496/most-fuel-efficient-cars/2851141/

However..ever more Americans drive SUVs,crossovers, minivans & pickup trucks. Toyota estimates that 2/3s of vehicles sold in the US were in this category. Right now I know I recently read that 42% of privately owned vehicles on the road in the US are SUVs,crossovers, minivans & pickup trucks.

http://www.automobilemag.com/news/u-s-auto-sales-totaled-17-25-million-calendar-2017/

....back to fuel prices...in many area's of the US fuel prices are spiking up in advance of the Memorial Day holiday weekend.

http://fortune.com/2018/05/21/memorial-day-2018-gas-prices/


----------



## ChrisZwolle

35 - 40 mpg was common for Asian and European cars even in the 1990s. 

I owned a 1993 Toyota Corolla and a 1994 Peugeot 306, considered compact family cars at that time, that achieved 35-40 miles per gallon (14-17 km per liter).


----------



## bd popeye

I had a '82 Corolla wagon..it always got over 30mpg. It was 13 years old when I purchased it.


----------



## Suburbanist

Cars got substantially heavier in the 1990s for the same overall size, due to addition of numerous features and complete redesigns of crash absorption features (which made milder crashes much more safer for occupants but require substantial materials increase). Modern systems for fuel injection, braking systems, power steering and ubiquitous AC also added to the weight of smaller-size cars.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ realistically a complete direct-injection system in a small car with computers wiring sensors and high-pressure fuel pump might weigh what, 20 kg total? While old single-barrel carburettor was maybe 5 kg, but the efficiency improvement of the engine is tremendous...

I'm not sure why, but European cars always seem to be thirsty compared to American cars, at least in America...

I'm happy for my German car to burn less than 11 L/100km and my Swedish to approach 9,5L...


----------



## g.spinoza

My diesel Peugeot suv does 6 l/100 km, and it does weigh a lot...


----------



## bogdymol

My American car manufactured in Germany with a French engine bought (Ford Focus 1.6 diesel 115 hp) needs 5,7 L/100 km (41 mpg). This is the average fuel consumption I got during the past 100.000 km (I use an app to record each refueling and now I am at the 100.000 km mark with it).


----------



## makaveli6

I've bought a 1996 Rover 200 and it also has a fairly good consumption. Around 5-6 liters per 100 km. That's almost the same as my 2016 Skoda Fabia, ofcourse you can't compare the perfomance. The Skoda feels like a rocket compared to the Rover (0-100 km/h in 13-14 seconds).


----------



## narkelion

This is what happened to gas prices in Italy in the past 10 years:
(from: http://www.infodata.ilsole24ore.com...-costato-usare-lauto-negli-ultimi-dieci-anni/ )









'Benzina' is petrol
'Gasolio' is Diesel
'GPL' is 'LPG' (english acronyms are usually reversed in italian, like NATO-OTAN, UN(O)-(O)NU...)

'Accisa' stands for taxes, while 'IVA' is VAT. 'Prezzo Industriale' is the pre-tax price, the net price.

Yesterday I refuelled my (petrol) car on a motorway at 1.649€/litre. In town, where is slightly cheaper, you can find places selling petrol for 1.589€/litre too, but it's quite rare. You have to look for it a bit. The station right next to my building sells it for 1.879€/L!! :shocked:


----------



## Kpc21

ChrisZwolle said:


> € 1.13? In the Netherlands you have to look hard to find something slightly below € 1.60... Motorway prices are even in the € 1.70 - 1.75 range.


According to this table: https://autotraveler.ru/en/spravka/fuel-price-in-europe.html you have most expensive fuel in Europe, not counting Iceland.

Poland seems to be, on the other hand, currently nearly the cheapest one in the EU, with only Romania and Bulgaria being cheaper.

Although I have also read about the fuel in Austria being at comparable prices, or even cheaper, so there must be some changes in those relationships in time.

The fuel at the motorways is in Poland something like 50 gr (0.5 PLN) more expensive than normally, so it should cost something like 1.25 EUR.


----------



## Haljackey

This is becoming more and more of a problem










Source:
https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/8tibjk/always_check_for_credit_card_skimmers_at_the_gas/


----------



## mappero

Yesterday:
Alkmaar in NL: (petrol 1.62 EUR/l, diesel 1,34 EUR/l). Diesel was cheaper in NL than in Antwerpen (B) 1.385 EUR/l. This is crazy what happened since last two years in Benelux with diesel/petrol price ratio!


----------



## Kpc21

Good incentive to resign from those eco-unfriendly diesels and buy a gas-fuelled car instead


----------



## bd popeye

Haljackey said:


> This is becoming more and more of a problem
> 
> 
> 
> Source:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/8tibjk/always_check_for_credit_card_skimmers_at_the_gas/


Same here in the US. 90% of the time I fuel my car at Sam's Club. There's an attendant there. The place is on constant video surveillance. And I always check the pump for signs of tampering.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The skimming problem in the Netherlands has been virtually eliminated since they switched from magnetic strip readers to chip readers.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ Not only in Netherlands, but basically all of Europe.

The card that I have has both magnetic strip and a chip. However, the magnetic strip is deactivated by default. When I travel abroad (outside of EU) I have to call my bank and let them know the exact travel dates and the max. payment sum for using the magnetic strip - they will activate the magnetic strip just for those dates, up to the value I tell them.


----------



## bd popeye

ChrisZwolle said:


> The skimming problem in the Netherlands has been virtually eliminated since they switched from magnetic strip readers to chip readers.


Most debit and credit cars in the US have both the magnetic strip and chip readers..HOWEVER the problem is that very few gas pumps have a chip reader. This issue is an easy fix. I don't know why this has not been fixed. hno:



bogdymol said:


> The card that I have has both magnetic strip and a chip. However, the magnetic strip is deactivated by default. When I travel abroad (outside of EU) I have to call my bank and let them know the exact travel dates and the max. payment sum for using the magnetic strip - they will activate the magnetic strip just for those dates, up to the value I tell them.


Same here.......I keep my magnetic strip active because some retailers don't have a chip reader...hno:


----------



## narkelion

I remember that being a pain in 2016. Entering a shop/restaurant we always had to ask if they had Chip&PIN, because most place didn't, and my credit card (issued in Italy) didn't have the magstripe. Or better, it had it, but you can't use it to pay.


----------



## Kanadzie

Chip-reader in Canada gas pumps usually still is a slide-in type, with a strange "lock" feature until the card is approved... relatively rare to find the non-contact type and even rarer for it to function (I don`t know why)

The skimmer with the sticker of "Canadian association to fight crime" (my free translation from the visible french writing) is amusing :lol:


----------



## M-NL

Kpc21 said:


> Good incentive to resign from those eco-unfriendly diesels and buy a gas-fuelled car instead


The unfortunate reality is that as long as we keep on using fosil fuels to power equipment, the type of fuel used can slightly influence the mix of pollutants from the exhaust, but there will always be pollutants.


I'm in favour of eliminating the usage of fosil fuels for powering equipment and limiting its use to recyclable applications only, but the major question that results is replace it with what? Currently no alternative that can be used at a global scale exists that is 100% environmentally friendly.


----------



## Aokromes

22 JAN 2016:



> 0,790 €/L Diesel
> 1,005 €/L 95.
> 0,529 €/L GLP
> 0,899 €/L GNC


30 JUN 2017:



> 0.919 €/L Diesel
> 1.070 €/L 95.
> 0.619 €/L GLP
> 0.831 €/L GNC


2 JAN 2018:



> 1.025 €/L Diesel
> 1.144 €/L 95.
> 0.639 €/L GLP
> 0.853 €/L GNC


30 JUN 2018:



> 1.099 €/L Diesel
> 1.225 €/L 95.
> 0.676 €/L GLP
> 0.900 €/L GNC


Also, Spain have plans to increase diesel prices by 28%, 95 by near 2%, GNC by near 6%.


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> Price of fuel is still dropping in Cedar Rapids IA..
> 
> Highest price >>>$2.67 / US gallon = 0.60 Euros / liter
> 
> Lowest Price >>>$2.47 / US gallon = 0.56 Euros / liter


Well now that was on June 23rd...But now prices have surged because of the war of words over OPEC and the price of oil, and some sanctions against Iran. In addition the recent Independence Day, 4th of July, holiday always drives fuel prices up in the US. 

Right now in Cedar Rapids Iowa our gas prices are at;

Low price $2.62 / US gallon = 0.59 Euros / liter

High Price $2.79 / US gallon = 0.63 Euros / liter

In contrast in San Diego California where my adult children live gas is much, much higher in price;

Low Price $3.49 / US gallon = 0.78 Euros / liter

High Price $4.29 / US gallon = 0.96 Euros / liter


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The new Ontario government has eliminated the carbon tax. This will reduce the fuel price by 10 cents per liter: 

https://news.ontario.ca/ene/en/2018...-cap-and-trade-carbon-tax-era-in-ontario.html


----------



## bd popeye

Our fuel prices have dropped in the last couple of weeks. As it stands right now here in Cedar Rapids IA;

Low >>> $2.49 / US gallon = 0.56 Euros / liter

High >>> $2.74 / US gallon =0.62Euros / liter

All prices are for regular unleaded a 10% Ethanol blend.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The media report that premium fuels are increasingly less commonly sold in the Netherlands. Premium / performance fuels are branded like V-Power, Ultimate and Excellium. 

They did a survey based on fuel card data. If no premium fuel was sold at one location over a period of 3 years, it was assumed that no premium fuels are available at that fuel station.

Out of the manned fuel stations, 59% sell premium fuels. Out of the automated stations, only 18.5% sell premium fuels. 

Over half of all fuel stations in the Netherlands are now automated. (no staff, no shop, card payment at the pump).


----------



## Kpc21

No idea about the other countries but in Poland the 98 octane fuel is usually sold only in the premium version.

Meanwhile, Orlen - the biggest fuel company in Poland - recently re-branded its standard fuel from Eurosuper to Efecta and started advertising it as premium, claiming that it cleans the engine. No idea if they actually changed its composition.

They also have a premium brand of fuel, called Verva.

So the types of fuel typically sold by them used to be:
- Eurosuper 95
- Verva 98
- Ekodiesel ON (diesel, ON states for olej napędowy - propelling oil or diesel fuel in other words)
- Verva ON

Now it is:
- Efecta 95
- Verva 98
- Efecta Diesel
- Verva Diesel

Some other fuel companies also call their standard fuel Eurosuper (and continue doing it).

I was recently on the Greek island of Corfu for holidays. Interestingly, most stations there are not only manned (but often only during the day, at night you must pay in the machine), but there is always a staff member who refuels the car for you and to whom you can directly pay.

In Poland only some stations have such a staff member and since the stations here are usually much bigger than on Corfu, it's much more common to perform the refuelling by yourself. And then you must go to the shop to pay and to wait in a line behind people buying hot dogs and other similar staff.

Some time ago, Orlen issued a mobile app which was supposed to help with refuelling. If I remember well, it was supposed to work in such a way that you would pay with this app and it would save you time on going to the shop and waiting in a line to pay. Something like one day after issuing it, they closed it realizing that they are cutting off themselves from the profit they make from the people buying things from the shop when they come just to pay for the fuel - since this is the thing on which the gas stations actually make most money, not the fuel.


----------



## bogdymol

Kpc21 said:


> Some time ago, Orlen issued a mobile app which was supposed to help with refuelling. If I remember well, it was supposed to work in such a way that you would pay with this app and it would save you time on going to the shop and waiting in a line to pay. Something like one day after issuing it, they closed it realizing that they are cutting off themselves from the profit they make from the people buying things from the shop when they come just to pay for the fuel - since this is the thing on which the gas stations actually make most money, not the fuel.


Also, how should you pay by phone, when every gas station has many signs stating that using the phone at the pump is prohibited?


----------



## Kpc21

I don't know. But how many drivers actually care about that it's forbidden?

And... the reason is that a spark could ignite the fuel fumes. I recently read about a scientific study which showed that statistically when someone enters the car while refuelling it, it increases a lot the likelihood of explosion (especially if someone wears synthetic clothes). Because when someone sits into the car and then leaves the seat, the rubbing causes gathering a static charge, and then touching the nozzle, which is grounded, may cause a discharge and a spark - just above the fuel inlet of the car where much fumes gather.

This seems to be a much more likely cause of an explosion than using a cell phone.


----------



## bogdymol

There are 2 different things.

The new one show the amount of bio-fuel (B7 is max. 7% biodiesel; E10 is max. 7% bio-petrol). Cars engines are usually rated up to a max. amount of bio-fuel.

The old version, which will still be kept, shows the fuel's octane rating, which shows its performance.


----------



## Kpc21

ChrisZwolle said:


> It appears now that the new EU fuel denomination will not replace the current well-known fuel indications, at least for now. They will be used side by side.


Of course it won't, I wrote about it already on the previous page.

And I cannot trace this information back in the Roadside rest area but definitely I read about it somewhere on SSC a few months ago. Maybe in the Polish section.

And I heard about it on one Polish YouTube channel about cars. Also a few months ago.

So for me, it's nothing new.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

bogdymol said:


> The old version, which will still be kept, shows the fuel's octane rating, which shows its performance.


Is octane rating still a relevant thing today? Previously you had 98, 100 or even 102, but they have often been replaced by premium names (such as Excellium, V-Power, Supreme or Ultimate). How many cars actually require a premium fuel? It appears to me that the vast majority of cars in Europe use either regular gasoline or diesel.

LPG / Autogas used to be fairly popular in the Netherlands 10-20 years ago, but has become a niche, with a 70% decline in LPG cars since 2000 and an even larger decline in new car sales which have an LPG engine from the factory. Despite this, the LPG price is still significantly lower than petrol, in my area LPG is a full € 1 per liter cheaper than petrol.


----------



## jdb.2

It's nothing more than common sense to keep the existing designations.
The new designations look like a solution for a no-existent problem. How many people care about this information?
Even in foreign countries most people can still recognize diesel by the color (yellow-black) and gasoline (green + octane number 95/98 depending what's the minimum rating for your engine).


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is octane rating still a relevant thing today? Previously you had 98, 100 or even 102, but they have often been replaced by premium names (such as Excellium, V-Power, Supreme or Ultimate). How many cars actually require a premium fuel? It appears to me that the vast majority of cars in Europe use either regular gasoline or diesel.


The usual type of fuel in Romania is 95 or 100. So now all gas stations have the 95 as "standard petrol", and the 100 as the premium version (MaxxMotion, V-Power, Supreme or whatever name they have for it). At all stations you can find written on the pump both 100 and the premium-name, so they identify it by both names. Now you find also E10 or something like that on top.



jdb.2 said:


> The new designations look like a solution for a no-existent problem. How many people care about this information?


I used to think so, but there can be, for example 95 petrol in 2 versions, with 5% or 10% bio-fuel. You need to know what is recommended by your cars engine manufacturer so that you refuel with the correct fuel.

This wasn't a problem many years ago as there was simply no bio-fuel. All fuels were 0% bio at that time, but now they can be found more and more often.



jdb.2 said:


> Even in foreign countries most people can still recognize diesel by the color (yellow-black) and gasoline (green + octane number 95/98 depending what's the minimum rating for your engine).


Be careful with that. I almost refilled my petrol rental car in USA with diesel, as the diesel pump was green and the petrol one was black (exactly opposite to what you find in Europe).


----------



## Kpc21

Diesel pumps have bigger nozzles which you can't insert into the socket of a gas car.


----------



## bogdymol

^^ That's when I found out that I took the wrong pump nozzle.

I wouldn't have refilled, as luckily in my case, in USA you need to push a button corresponding the fuel type you want to refuel (also for petrol there is just a button and you then select by a button if you want the regular or premium gas).


----------



## stickedy

Kpc21 said:


> Diesel pumps have bigger nozzles which you can't insert into the socket of a gas car.


In the US? In Germany I managed to do this without problems some 15 years ago. It was an older car also, maybe this was changed with newer cars.

Was quite funny: I was coming out of the gas station and was really wondering why I was paying for 20 Liter less then 20 Euro (as I said, 15 years ago, Diesel was a little cheaper than 1 Euro per liter). I started driving and was thinking about this money thing for about 2 km and when I was entering my destination, a supermarket parking, my engine went off instead of idling. So, then it came to my mind  I was calling a friend and he was bringing me 20 Liter of premium gasoline and so I was making a 50:50 mixture in my gas tank  Starting the engine then (it fires on pretty good) was generating so much smoke that the whole parking was covered  But it was working, however, I always had a trail of smoke behind the car until I finished the whole tank 

I was young


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The media reports that over half of all fuel stations in the Netherlands is now automated with a payment terminal, and no shop / cash payment. These offer discounts up to 20 cents per liter compared to motorway service areas. 

The remaining fuel stations with a shop are either converted to automated, or are expanded to become a convenience store where profits from fuel sales are smaller than from food and shop sales. 

My city of 120,000 people only has 5 fuel stations with a shop / attendance and 18 with only a payment terminal.


----------



## Spookvlieger

How do those number compaire to other countries?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've read that about half of all fuel in Britain and France is sold through supermarkets as well, I suppose they all have automated stations with a payment terminal too. I've noticed many supermarkets in France and Spain still have a cashiers booth at the fuel station, but I can't recall having seen them in operation in recent years, you always pay at the pump.


----------



## bd popeye

bd popeye said:


> As of this day (Oct 3rd) our gas is priced as follows;
> 
> High $2.87 a gallon or $2.87 / US gallon = 0.66 Euros / liter
> 
> Low price $2.72 a gallon or $2.72 / US gallon = 0.62 Euros / liter


Today October 24th our fuel has dropped to

High.....$2.75 / US gallon = 0.64 Euros / liter

Low......$2.52 / US gallon = 0.58 Euros / liter


----------



## g.spinoza

stickedy said:


> In the US? In Germany I managed to do this without problems some 15 years ago. It was an older car also, maybe this was changed with newer cars.
> 
> Was quite funny: I was coming out of the gas station and was really wondering why I was paying for 20 Liter less then 20 Euro (as I said, 15 years ago, Diesel was a little cheaper than 1 Euro per liter). I started driving and was thinking about this money thing for about 2 km and when I was entering my destination, a supermarket parking, my engine went off instead of idling. So, then it came to my mind  I was calling a friend and he was bringing me 20 Liter of premium gasoline and so I was making a 50:50 mixture in my gas tank  Starting the engine then (it fires on pretty good) was generating so much smoke that the whole parking was covered  But it was working, however, I always had a trail of smoke behind the car until I finished the whole tank
> 
> I was young


A friend of mine drives a diesel car (Mazda 3) in Germany. He went on vacation in Southern Italy by plane and rented a gasoline car... when he came back at the airport, retaking his own car, the first thing he did was refueling... gasoline, since he did that for the whole vacation.
After 100 km or so the car stopped on the motorway... fortunately the engine wasn't damaged and he managed to take it away after just washing the pipes...


----------



## Spookvlieger

In most non manned self service stations (in Belgium) you need to first select pump number and then type of fuel(on a touch screen terminal) before putting in your debit card. And yes in the EU all diesel nozels are made to wide for gasoil cars but you can still tank gasoil in your diesel...

My grandfather did this and he drove for around 80km with gasoil in his diesel. He burnt the valves of the engine.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Many Dutch people drive to Germany to fuel up at a lower cost.

Or so they think. 

Nowadays it isn't beneficial to drive to Germany to refuel, as prices are now pretty much the same.

I did a test on clever-tanken.de (petrol)

* Nordhorn: from € 1.46
* Aachen: from € 1.49
* Nettetal: from € 1.53
* Emmerich: from € 1.50

And then the nearest Dutch fuel prices

* Oldenzaal: from € 1.50
* Heerlen: from € 1.51
* Venlo: from € 1.52
* Zevenaar: from € 1.51

So the greatest difference is between Nordhorn and Oldenzaal: 4 cents in favor of Germany. In Venlo however, it is 1 cent cheaper than the cheapest in Nettetal.


----------



## bd popeye

Fuel prices here in eastern Iowa have not been as low as they are now in slightly over a year. This is a surprise because many times fuel prices rise before a major holiday. Next Thursday is Thanksgiving. A very big holiday in the US.

Lowest price.....$2.24 / US gallon =0.52 Euros/liter

Highest price.....$2.39 / US gallon =0.55 Euros / liter


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> Nowadays it isn't beneficial to drive to Germany to refuel, as prices are now pretty much the same.


Prices in Germany are unusually high, because of a shortage of fuel. The larges oil refinery of the country in Cologne-Godorf had to be closed temporary. Crude oil is usually transported to there by ships from Rotterdam but since there is almost no water in Rhine shipping had to be stopped so that no oil was delivered to Cologne and there was nothing to be refined. The government opened national reserves as well in order not to let Western Germany run out of fuel.


----------



## Attus

Fuel shortage in Western Germany is more and more serious. The government made several measures to make the situation better but up till now they only could prevent a disaster. Several fuel stations closed because they have no more supply.


----------



## Kpc21

What about the pipeline transport?

The map: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...Europe.png/1024px-Oil_pipelines_in_Europe.png shows that the refinery in Karlsruhe, the largest one in Germany, is also supplied with oil via a pipeline.

Why isn't it so in case of the two (because there are two refineries there) in Cologne?


----------



## Attus

I'm not an expert of this topic, I have no idea.


----------



## mappero

ChrisZwolle said:


> Many Dutch people drive to Germany to fuel up at a lower cost.
> 
> Or so they think.
> 
> Nowadays it isn't beneficial to drive to Germany to refuel, as prices are now pretty much the same.
> 
> I did a test on clever-tanken.de (petrol)
> 
> * Nordhorn: from € 1.46
> * Aachen: from € 1.49
> * Nettetal: from € 1.53
> * Emmerich: from € 1.50
> 
> And then the nearest Dutch fuel prices
> 
> * Oldenzaal: from € 1.50
> * Heerlen: from € 1.51
> * Venlo: from € 1.52
> * Zevenaar: from € 1.51
> 
> So the greatest difference is between Nordhorn and Oldenzaal: 4 cents in favor of Germany. In Venlo however, it is 1 cent cheaper than the cheapest in Nettetal.


Can you imagine I tank my diesel car in The Netherlands since last year as diesel prices in NL are way lower than in Belgium! :nuts: Was always way around! Nothing is the same nowadays


----------



## bd popeye

The price of fuel here in Cedar Rapids Iowa has really dropped in the last few weeks. Right now the low price is;

$2.01 / US gallon = 0.47 Euros / liter

..and the high price is;

$2.14 / US gallon = 0.50 Euros / liter


----------



## g.spinoza

Refueled yesterday with diesel in Turin at 1.399 €/l (6.02 $/gallon). It's the first time in a while that I see diesel lower than 1.4 €/l, and that was not the least expensive station in the neighborhood.
Standard petrol was at 1.519 €/l (6.536 $/gallon).


----------



## bogdymol

Last couple of months I haven't seen diesel being priced less than 1,30 Euro in Austria, but today I have seen it as low as 1,249 Euro. Prices are going down...


----------



## piotr71

Kosovo


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Those are some pretty hefty fuel taxes considering the average wage in Kosovo is like € 500 per month according to "the internet".


----------



## renroz

1.46,5 yesterday, for a liter of '95. At the cheapest tank around Groningen (Netherlands) which is in my neighbourhood.


----------



## Kanadzie

ChrisZwolle said:


> Those are some pretty hefty fuel taxes considering the average wage in Kosovo is like € 500 per month according to "the internet".


but gasoline is free :cheers:


----------



## g.spinoza

The Eni fuel station in front of my house just built a tall illuminated sign showing its prices:









I don't know if this was a smart move, considering that within Turin you can find prices as low as 1.32 for diesel and 1.47 for gasoline...


----------



## mappero

Prices went down so much in NL and BE 

BE in Antwerpen 1.36 diesel (months ago was 1.53 already)
NL in Alkmaar 1.29 diesel (was 1.44 before this autumn) 
NL in Bevervijk 1.26 diesel !

[gas station located outside motorways]


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Euro 95 prices in Belgium are reported to be in the low € 1.20s range now. Which means it is cheaper than diesel fuel. It is also a full 20 - 25 cents cheaper than the Netherlands.

Meanwhile someone reported that most motorway service areas in France sell Euro 95 for € 1.60 or more, making it as expensive as the Netherlands.


----------



## bd popeye

In the last few days I've seen fuel prices as low as $1.91 for regular unleaded a 10% ethanol blend and as high as $2.10 a gallon;

$1.91 / US gallon = 0.44 Euros / liter

$2.10 / US gallon = 0.49 Euros / liter


----------



## Ryme Intrinseca

Average UK price is presently £1.22 (€1.36) per litre for petrol and £1.32 (€1.47) for diesel. Supermarkets are 4p (£0.04) below the mean for petrol.

Also as there was some discussion about market share, here are 2017 figures. Tesco, Sainsbury's, Morrisons and Asda (owned by Walmart) are the 'big four' supermarkets and the only general retailers on the list.

Tesco	16.1%
BP	15.2%
Shell 13.5%
Esso	11.4%
Sainsbury's	10.3%
Morrisons	9.8%
Asda	7.6%
Texaco	5.4%
Certas Energy 2.8%
Jet	2.2%
Unbranded	0.9%
Applegreen	0.8%
Minor brands	0.7%
Murco	0.6%
Harvest Energy	0.5%

https://www.statista.com/statistics...et-share-by-brand-in-the-united-kingdom-uk/#0


----------



## bd popeye

This time last year fuel in my area was;

Low price $2.28 / US gallon =0.51 Euros / liter

Today fuel is;

Low price $1.90 / US gallon = 0.44 Euros / liter

High price $2.02 / US gallon = 0.47 Euros / liter


----------



## Suburbanist

Current prices in urban Bergen, Norway

Diesel € 1.61 /liter
Gas € 1.52 /liter


----------



## Abhishek901

Last night I refilled gasoline near my neighbourhood in Toronto at CA$ 0.91 per litre (EUR 0.58 per litre or US$ 2.76 per gallon).


----------



## bd popeye

Our gas is really low priced here in Cedar Rapids IA. This is unusual for the Holiday season when gas prices normally rise;

High ....$1.99 / US gallon = 0.45 Euros / liter

Low....$1.76 / US gallon = 0.41 Euros / liter

And as soon as gas prices arise again. And they will. People will complain. Not realizing how cheap gas is in the US compared to most of this planet Earth.


----------



## Kanadzie

^^ US is lucky because of relatively efficient market (things move easily and without borders internally) and relatively low (but still significant) taxation. The artificial depression in domestic oil prices due to Canadian export problems in midwest USA and domestic production increase also helps a lot.

But things are a little weird. I was in New York State recently, and usually tank. But actually, with CAD/USD exchange the 2.78 USD/gal was higher than the 0,99 CAD/L available on the Quebec side of the border... despite much much higher tax, which is insane.

The weirdest or worst gas price issue lately is probably that in Canadian province of Alberta. There is excess oil production and few transport links. It is such that lately barrel of oil that were selling "off-contract" was down to like 15 USD per barrel. But go to a gas station in Calgary and you're paying $1/litre (today, best price, 92.9$/L), more than someone in Toronto, who is paying much more (double) in tax, and is using oil coming from Alberta ! Is nuts. Alberta refineries must be making serious cash.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The fuel tax in the Netherlands is twice that of the entire fuel prices quoted by bd popeye. And funny thing, that doesn't even include the sales tax over the product.

The excise duty in the Netherlands is € 0.78 per liter. The sales tax of 21% is also added on top of the excise duty, bringing the tax to € 0.94 per liter ($ 4 per gallon). 

So there are basically three taxes;
* excise duty
* VAT over excise duty
* VAT over the actual fuel price

So taxes amount to two-thirds of the pump price. I think it may the be most heavily taxed consumer product.


----------



## bd popeye

Thanks guys for that information. As I stated MOST Americans don't have a clue about how much lower our gas prices are than much of the rest of this Planet known as Earth.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Energy policy in many parts of Europe is almost a communist system where the government sets the taxes so high that the free market prices are only a token portion of the overall price. 

Even if the oil price would drop to $ 0, the fuel price in the Netherlands would still be in the € 1.20 - 1.30 per liter range.


----------



## LilMocr0

ChrisZwolle said:


> Energy policy in many parts of Europe is almost a communist system where the government sets the taxes so high that the free market prices are only a token portion of the overall price.
> 
> Even if the oil price would drop to $ 0, the fuel price in the Netherlands would still be in the € 1.20 - 1.30 per liter range.


I agree taxation on fuel is really high in the Netherlands, it isn't as bad as that thankfully. Right now the accijns (excise tax) for euro 95 is €0.808. In the hypothetical case of a $0 oil price, the theoretical minimum of euro 95 would be €0.808 + VAT = €0.978


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Plus the cost of distribution, marketing and profit margin for the oil companies. (plus VAT on the services).

Even a theoretical $ 0 oil would still need to be shipped to markets and then distributed through fuel stations.


----------



## bd popeye

For those of you that may doubt the price of gas,tax included, in my area of Cedar Rapids IA. Read this;




A honda ad kept popping up.hno:

https://www.gasbuddy.com/GasPrices/Iowa/Cedar Rapids


----------



## bd popeye

Fuel prices still dropping in my area, Cedar Rapids Iowa USA;

Lowest fuel price and most popular gas in Cedar Rapids area is 10% ethanol blend $1.74 / US gallon = 0.41 Euros / liter

The highest price on the 10% ethanol is $1.94 / US gallon =
0.46 Euros / liter. 

10% ethanol is for cars built after 2001. But my father in law puts it in his 1998 Chevy Prizm(Toyota Corolla clone). The car runs fine.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Seeing mostly $2.20s and $2.30s in central New Jersey.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Cheap juice in Spain!


----------



## mappero

Prices of diesel went a little bit down:

Yesterday I paid in NL on a cheap gas station near Den Haag (on A4 motorway) 1,22 eur/l
Today, event cheaper on the discount supermarket in Antwerpen (BE) 1.189 eur/l . However, on normal gas stations along the motorways prices are 1,49 and 1,47 euros per liter diesel accordingly...


----------



## bogdymol

Fuel prices are going down also in Austria.

Last week I was happy that I filled up diesel with 1,07 €/L. Today I have seen diesel at 1,01 €/L (at OMV, premium full-service station) and 0,98 €/L (at a cheap self-service station).


----------



## mariusvonbucovina

Saturday (7th of March) I filled up in Barcelona at Evolution, Premium Diesel was 1,10€ (vs. 1,07 for standard diesel).
I could have found cheaper, but I avoided the traffic in the city. At the next corner's Repsol, the Diesel was 1,23, Premium Diesel was 1,30.

On Wednesday (11th) I filled up in Andorra (Pas de la Casa).
At Total, the standard Diesel was 0,95€, the Excellium was 0,98.
Petrol was 1,08, SP98 was 1,14 (I have a picture, but I can't post it directly).

Next day, in Luxemburg, the Diesel was 0,98; I filled up Shell's V-Power Diesel with 1,08 (forgot to note the petrol prices).
In Bonn (W Germany), the Diesel can go as low as 1,04 these days.


----------



## siamu maharaj

bd popeye said:


> Fuel prices still dropping in my area, Cedar Rapids Iowa USA;
> 
> Lowest fuel price and most popular gas in Cedar Rapids area is 10% ethanol blend $1.74 / US gallon = 0.41 Euros / liter
> 
> The highest price on the 10% ethanol is $1.94 / US gallon =
> 0.46 Euros / liter.
> 
> 10% ethanol is for cars built after 2001. But my father in law puts it in his 1998 Chevy Prizm(Toyota Corolla clone). The car runs fine.


That's a huge difference between ethanol and non-ethanol.


----------



## bd popeye

siamu maharaj said:


> That's a huge difference between ethanol and non-ethanol.


Yes it is. Iowa is the #1 ethanol & corn producing state.


----------



## Nikolaj

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Netherlands likely has the most expensive fuel in Europe now.
> 
> Here is a comparison with Scandinavia (I took the prices from Circle K)
> 
> * Netherlands: € 1.74
> * Norway: € 1.64
> * Denmark: € 1.43
> * Sweden: € 1.41


At least for Denmark that is the listed prices, i.e. the price you pay at motorway station with no competition around. This morning the price at my local Shell station was: Diesel DKK 7,99 (Euro 1,07) per liter and 95 octane petrol DKK 8,99 (Euro 1,20) per liter, and you can find it cheaper at some of the un-staffed filling stations.


----------



## bd popeye

Clarification. The Ethanol fuel sold here in Iowa is of two varieties. 10% & 15% ethanol blends. The 15% is for cars that can run on flex fuel. My car runs fine on 10% ethanol blend. It is not a flex fuel car.

This morning at Sam's club I saw the price listed at $1.69 / US gallon =
0.41 Euros / liter. This price is for members only.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The oil prices continue to tank. WTI is now at $ 21.50 and Brent at $ 26.70. 

Saudi Arabia continues to increase production and the coronavirus is far from over, so the oversupply of oil could be enormous. 

While low fuel prices are beneficial to consumers, it hurts the economies of oil exporting countries and that does include the United States. U.S. oil production is not profitable at oil prices this low. However Saudi Arabia is also affected as a very large proportion of government revenues is from oil. They try to compensate this with a larger market share by flooding the market with cheap / discounted oil.


----------



## SRC_100

Recently fuel prices dropped below 4,- PLN/L:
Euro 95 - 3,85 PLN/L ~ 0,85 EUR/L or 3,48 $/US gallon
ON - 4,05 PLN/L ~ 0,89 EUR/L or 3,66 $/US gallon

I can not remember when last time the fuel was so cheap...

1 EUR = 4,54 PLN
1$ = 4,19 PLN


----------



## Penn's Woods

One station in Kentucky drops below a dollar a gallon:


https://6abc.com/6027703/?utm_campa...ent&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=facebook


----------



## bd popeye

.99 cents a gallon is a gimmick as we all know.^^

I went by Sam's Club and saw that their gas has dropped to $1.60 a gallon for members;

$1.60 / US gallon = 0.40 Euros / liter

There is a station called Kwik Star that has fuel for;

$1.58 / US gallon = 0.39 Euros / liter

The highest price for gas here is $1.90 a gallon

$1.90 / US gallon = 0.47 Euros / liter 

According to *gasbuddy* the average price for fuel in Cedar Rapids IA is;

$1.83 / US gallon = 0.45 Euros / liter...

....on a side note I'd say almost all the the gas stations here in Cedar Rapids are convenience stores which is very common in the USA.


----------



## Maciek_CK

PKN Orlen (major Polish oil refiner and petrol retailer) prices per 1 liter as of today at a gas station in Kielce:
Euro 95 - 4.25 PLN (0.94 EUR)
Euro 98 - 4.55 PLN (1.01 EUR)
LPG - 1.93 PLN (0.43 EUR)
Diesel - 4.47 zł (0.99 EUR)

Euro 95 was 0.70 PLN (0.15 EUR) / 1 liter more expensive just a few days ago.


----------



## prophecus1

This week in Malaysia. Price per liter is adjusted weekly and is standard over all petrol stations.
RON 95 RM1.44 (0.31 EUR) Last week's price was RM 1.82 (0.39 EUR) 
RON 97 RM1.74 (0.37 EUR) Last week's price was RM 2.10 (0.45 EUR) 
Diesel RM1.75 (0.38 EUR) Last week's price was RM 1.87 (0.40 EUR)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ You can buy 5 - 10 liters of fuel for the price of a cup of coffee...


----------



## Penn's Woods

bd popeye said:


> .99 cents a gallon is a gimmick as we all know.^^
> 
> I went by Sam's Club and saw that their gas has dropped to $1.60 a gallon for members;
> 
> $1.60 / US gallon = 0.40 Euros / liter
> 
> There is a station called Kwik Star that has fuel for;
> 
> $1.58 / US gallon = 0.39 Euros / liter
> 
> The highest price for gas here is $1.90 a gallon
> 
> $1.90 / US gallon = 0.47 Euros / liter
> 
> According to *gasbuddy* the average price for fuel in Cedar Rapids IA is;
> 
> $1.83 / US gallon = 0.45 Euros / liter...
> 
> ....on a side note I'd say almost all the the gas stations here in Cedar Rapids are convenience stores which is very common in the USA.




I haven’t seen anything below $2.199 in my neck of the woods yet.


----------



## Adrian.02

In Romania,the price of gasoline yesterday was about 4.70 RON,which ic under 1 euro!!


----------



## Spookvlieger

Diesel was 1,15€/l on the cheapest local pumping station overhere. EURO95 was 1,08€/l.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Belgium a few days ago:


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^ on this webiste you can find a daily update for all stations by fuel type if you search by post code or city name.
https://carbu.com/belgie/

For my town the cheapest station:

Shell Express:

Diesel: 1,130€/l
Gasoline 95: 1,010€/l
Gasoline 98: 1,143€/l

If I drive to my parents I always pas a very cheap station. I just looked and Diesel there is 1,121€/l


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Norwegian crown (NOK) has lost about 30% of its longer term value. 100 NOK = 11 EUR in the past, but it's now 100 NOK = 8.30 EUR. 

Which means the Norwegian fuel prices are pretty low as well, with Euro 95 being € 1.30 per liter. The Netherlands is still hovering in the € 1.45-1.65 range. Norway used to be somewhat more expensive than the Netherlands.


----------



## alserrod

Diesel in Spain, since 0,897 (lowest I have seen) till 1,15


----------



## Kpc21

At my place, 95 gasoline costs now about 4.30 zł ~= 0.95 euro.


----------



## Verso

Euro 95 is almost 18 euro cents cheaper in Slovenia, cheapest since 2009! Unfortunately we're quarantined, so I have no idea what to do with all that gas.


----------



## mgk920

On the way home from work this evening here in Appleton, WI, USA, I drove past a station that was selling 87 octane for USA$1.30/USA gallon, translating into about €0.32/liter. That is just over half of what it was about two months ago.

Mike


----------



## bd popeye

Gas is still dropping in price...
$1.45 / US gallon = 0.38 Euros / liter(Regular unleaded 10% ethanol)
$1.55 / US gallon = 0.37 Euros / liter(regular unleaded no ethanol)
$1.32 / US gallon = 0.32 Euros / liter(Flex Fuel 15% ethanol)
$2.06 / US gallon = 0.49 Euros / liter(diesel)


There is no shelter in place order in Iowa. But social gathers of more than 10 people are forbidden. Along with a whole bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Verso

^^ What is that "9/10"?


----------



## bogdymol

Verso said:


> ^^ What is that "9/10"?


9/10 from a cent.

For example, first price shown in the picture above: 1.55 9/10 = 1.559 USD

Americans love fractions. I worked on 2 construction projects in USA, and on the technical construction drawings, instead having the length written as 1,026 ft, they wrote 1ft 5/16 in. Try adding in your head 2-3 such lengths to find something you need...


----------



## Verso

^ OMG, isn't it easier to write 1.559?


----------



## Spookvlieger




----------



## bd popeye

Verso said:


> ^^ What is that "9/10"?


Nine tenths of a cents..almost one penny. It is always rounded up to the next penny. WHY? I've no idea and I'm 66 years old.


----------



## mgk920

bd popeye said:


> Nine tenths of a cents..almost one penny. It is always rounded up to the next penny. WHY? I've no idea and I'm 66 years old.


Even though I am very much a libertarian on these sorts of things, one exception that I would make is that if I had my way, I would require that the posted retail prices per volume or weight unit measures for bulk stuff of any kind, not just fuel, that is measured out upon sale be rounded to no more than three significant figures. That '.9' thing, which is nothing more than a marketing gimmick, annoys me to no end, too.

Mike


----------



## Verso

So it's always X.XX9?


----------



## mgk920

Verso said:


> So it's always X.XX9?


Yea. Unless, of course, it goes below $1. Then it will be 'XX9'



Mike


----------



## Penn's Woods

bogdymol said:


> 9/10 from a cent.
> 
> For example, first price shown in the picture above: 1.55 9/10 = 1.559 USD
> 
> Americans love fractions. I worked on 2 construction projects in USA, and on the technical construction drawings, instead having the length written as 1,026 ft, they wrote 1ft 5/16 in. Try adding in your head 2-3 such lengths to find something you need...


EDIT: I said here a few minutes ago "It's unusual to see that "9/10" though. Usually you'd just see $2.079, with that 9 in superscript." Then I went back to look up a gas-station-price pic I posted a few months ago and I think it does show the fraction, although I can't see it well. Maybe I just don't notice. By the way, $2.079 is the lowest I've seen lately. Don't know what's with the Midwest. Did a round trip to Philadelphia (from my mom's in Union County, New Jersey) today, but mostly I've been hanging around in her area since restrictions started. Today, I needed to visit my pharmacy, and I emptied my mailbox and got a couple of books out of my apartment.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Penn's Woods said:


> EDIT: I said here a few minutes ago "It's unusual to see that "9/10" though. Usually you'd just see $2.079, with that 9 in superscript." Then I went back to look up a gas-station-price pic I posted a few months ago and I think it does show the fraction, although I can't see it well. Maybe I just don't notice. By the way, $2.079 is the lowest I've seen lately. Don't know what's with the Midwest. Did a round trip to Philadelphia (from my mom's in Union County, New Jersey) today, but mostly I've been hanging around in her area since restrictions started. Today, I needed to visit my pharmacy, and I emptied my mailbox and got a couple of books out of my apartment.


By way of follow-up, I made a grocery run today, passed five gas stations, and paid attention to the signs: Three had the fraction - a small nine above a small 10 with a horizontal line between them - and two had the superscript nine. And the lowest price I was was $2.059 (which I'm typing that way because it's easier). :cheers:


----------



## Verso

Penn's Woods said:


> By way of follow-up, I made a grocery run today, passed five gas stations, and paid attention to the signs: Three had the fraction - a small nine above a small 10 with a horizontal line between them - *and two had the superscript nine*.


This makes more sense to me than a fraction (but they're obviously still trying to hide the number 9).


----------



## Penn's Woods

U.S. prices:









US Gas Prices Are Below $2 Per Gallon on Average for First Time in Four Years


As the coronavirus outbreak wreaks havoc on global markets, U.S. consumers are catching a break in one area: at the pump. For the first time in four years, the national average for a gallon of gas is below $2, AAA said in a statement Tuesday. At $1.99, the current average price for a gallon is...




www.nbcphiladelphia.com





Still haven’t seen anything below $2.00 myself.


----------



## AlexisMD

Today in Moldova
95 - 0.84 € liter
Diesel - 0.74 € liter


----------



## bd popeye

Penn's Woods said:


> U.S. prices:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Gas Prices Are Below $2 Per Gallon on Average for First Time in Four Years
> 
> 
> As the coronavirus outbreak wreaks havoc on global markets, U.S. consumers are catching a break in one area: at the pump. For the first time in four years, the national average for a gallon of gas is below $2, AAA said in a statement Tuesday. At $1.99, the current average price for a gallon is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcphiladelphia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still haven’t seen anything below $2.00 myself.


Yesterday I saw $1.45 for unleaded regular. In Pennsylvania you folks have a 58.7 cents fuel tax per gallon. In Iowa our fuel tax is only 30.5 cents a gallon. The state fuel tax maybe the reason you folks don't see sub $2 a gallon fuel yet.


----------



## Penn's Woods

bd popeye said:


> Yesterday I saw $1.45 for unleaded regular. In Pennsylvania you folks have a 58.7 cents fuel tax per gallon. In Iowa our fuel tax is only 30.5 cents a gallon. The state fuel tax maybe the reason you folks don't see sub $2 a gallon fuel yet.


I'm mostly in New Jersey these days; we used to be known for the cheapest gas on the East Coast. Obviously, in current circumstances, I have no idea what's going on outside the corridor between my mom's house and Philadelphia....


----------



## Penn's Woods

Verso said:


> This makes more sense to me than a fraction (but they're obviously still trying to hide the number 9).


I don't take it as trying to hide the 9. After all, everyone knows it's there. We still have one-cent coins. So you can see prices like "$3.99" anywhere. You'd usually say that as "three-ninety-nine." But a THIRD digit after the decimal place is getting us out of the realm of prices you could pay with real money, if you know what I mean by that. It would almost make sense to add a second decimal point: "3.99.9." So "3.99-9/10" - "three-ninety-nine and nine-tenths" - makes sense. Its three dollars and 99 and nine-tenths cents. But I don't think you'll ever see a fraction of a cent like that in any other retail setting than gas stations.


----------



## SRC_100

Today`s the cheapest prices in Poznań:








Euro 95 - 2,99 PLN/L ~ 0,66 EUR/L or 2,74 $/US gallon
Euro 98 - 3,25 PLN/L ~ 0,71 EUR/L or 2,98 $/US gallon
Diesel - 3,38 PLN/L ~ 0,74 EUR/L or 3,10 $/US gallon

They are the cheapest prices of petrol for 15-20 years...

1 EUR = 4,56 PLN
1$ = 4,13 PLN


----------



## Penn's Woods

SRC_100 said:


> Today`s the cheapest prices in Poznań:
> View attachment 46059
> 
> Euro 95 - 2,99 PLN/L ~ 0,66 EUR/L or 2,74 $/US gallon
> Euro 98 - 3,25 PLN/L ~ 0,71 EUR/L or 2,98 $/US gallon
> Diesel - 3,38 PLN/L ~ 0,74 EUR/L or 3,10 $/US gallon
> 
> They are the cheapest prices of petrol for 15-20 years...
> 
> 1 EUR = 4,56 PLN
> 1$ = 4,13 PLN


So they've got space for a third digit.  What's your smallest denomination coin?


----------



## SRC_100

Penn's Woods said:


> What's your smallest denomination coin?


1 grosz (grosh, lat. _denarius grossus_) = 0,01 PLN (złoty)
Looks like that:


----------



## bd popeye

SRC_100 said:


> Today`s the cheapest prices in Poznań:
> 
> Euro 95 - 2,99 PLN/L ~ 0,66 EUR/L or 2,74 $/US gallon
> Euro 98 - 3,25 PLN/L ~ 0,71 EUR/L or 2,98 $/US gallon
> Diesel - 3,38 PLN/L ~ 0,74 EUR/L or 3,10 $/US gallon
> 
> They are the cheapest prices of petrol for 15-20 years...
> 
> 1 EUR = 4,56 PLN
> 1$ = 4,13 PLN


SRC_100..thanks for posting the price in US Gallons! For that you get the popeye seal of approval!


----------



## Kpc21

SRC_100 said:


> They are the cheapest prices of petrol for 15-20 years...


Might be even for more. And if you take the inflation into account... it may turn out that fuel has never been so cheap in Poland.

I can't believe what I'm seeing...


----------



## Kpc21

In my town it isn't 3 PLN yet – at private stations it's 4.20 PLN, at the state-owned branch Orlen it was 4.23 PLN yesterday. For Euro 95. Diesel was cheaper – about 4 PLN.










The photo is from two days ago, but at another private station yesterday, 95 was also for 4.20 PLN.

Translation of prices:
(95) 4.20 PLN = 0.92 EUR = 3.77 USD/gallon
(diesel) 4.04 PLN = 0.88 EUR = 3.60 USD/gallon
(98) 4.54 PLN = 0.99 EUR = 4.05 USD/gallon
(LPG) 1.83 PLN = 0.40 EUR = 1.40 USD/gallon

I am not sure how the LPG price was changing, but yesterday I also bought LPG in a 11 kg bottle for cooking and it cost 45 PLN (9.81 EUR), if I remember well – same as before the coronavirus.

I have no idea in what units and amounts is gas for cooking normally sold in the US.


----------



## bd popeye

Kpc21 said:


> I have no idea in what units and amounts is gas for cooking normally sold in the US.


Neither do I. People with gas stoves etc have gas lines to their homes. Natural gas is provided by a utility company. People that live in the rural areas have these huge propane tanks.

Many, many people use the smaller propane tanks for outdoor gas grills.


----------



## Kpc21

In Poland some people have either gas pipes to their homes or gas tanks in their backyards but the rest either use electric stoves, or buy gas (propane-butane mixture, so it's basically the same as autogas for cars) in those 11 kg tanks/bottles/cylinders/whatever you call it.

I also saw plenty of those in the UK, at least when I was in Scotland, although there, the market seemed to be monopolized by a single company (Calor). Interestingly, the British cylinders were almost all red. In Poland, I remember that still in the 1990s, maybe even in the early 2000s, red was also a popular color for those cylinders, however at one moment red color got forbidden as the one reserved for fire extinguishers. I can't imagine anyone mistaking a propane-butane cylinder with a fire extinguisher, even if both have the same color, but if such a mistake happens, it may have quite drastic unintended consequences. Now they are most often white or blue, BP used to have green ones but from what I can see, they withdrew from this business.

















Normally when you want to buy gas, you pay only for the content, give the empty cylinder to the seller and they give you another full one.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Netherlands. This is one the cheaper side, I haven't seen much lower. Motorway prices for Euro 95 are still near € 1.60


Avia Xpress Balkbrug 04-04-2020 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## riiga

Saw 12,03 kr/liter (1,09 €/liter or $4.47/gallon) today.


----------



## bogdymol

In Austria fuel prices (both petrol and diesel) seem to have stabilized themselves around 1,00 € (+/- 3-4 cents).


----------



## bd popeye

We just took a short excursion around town and discovered that unleaded regular a 10% ethanol blend is as low as...$1.28 / US gallon = 0.31 Euros/liter. The high price is about $1.38 / US gallon = 0.38 Euros / liter.


----------



## Kpc21

Blackraven said:


> The challenge is the United Kindgom where:
> Fuel economy is measured in Miles Per Gallon (Imperial) yet fuel is sold in price per liter.


Why? 

The whole Europe measures it in liters per 100 km. In the UK, which still uses miles and not km, it would make perfect sense to give it in miles per liter or vice versa.

And who actually measures it? Quite a small group of people – automotive journalists. They should consider that the numbers they talk about should be understandable for the readers/viewers.

Although it's similarly weird to TV screen diameters still indicated in inches not only in the UK but practically in the whole Europe. When I was in Germany I was buying an old TV and in the offers, it was, interestingly, quite common to indicate the screen diameters in cm. But maybe it was just because most sellers of those used TVs did not remember what "inchage" of TV they previously bought, so they just took their measurement tapes and measured the diameter... in cm? And so they indicated in their ads?

In Poland everyone uses inches for TV or computer screen sizes. And it's probably the only such a common case of using imperial units here, apart from those where it happens because the product comes in a specific series of types (like e.g. water pipes).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Kpc21 said:


> The whole Europe measures it in liters per 100 km.


Officially yes, but at least in the Netherlands it is far more common to speak of 'kilometers per liter', even when the board computer shows liters per 100 km. 

For many people it's easier to understand the difference between 14 or 18 kilometers per liter than 7.1 or 5.5 L/100 km.


----------



## Kpc21

That's true. And it's easier to recalculate it to price – you just multiply it by the fuel price. It's weird that it's not indicated this way.


----------



## Penn's Woods

bd popeye said:


> I learned some time ago in this thread that octane ratings in the US and Europe are different. 92 octane is the highest we can get in my state of Iowa. Here's a chart.


92? Not 93?


----------



## riiga

Kpc21 said:


> The whole Europe measures it in liters per 100 km.


Sweden and Norway use liters per 10 km (or liters per Scandinavian mile ("liter per mil")).


----------



## g.spinoza

riiga said:


> Sweden and Norway use liters per 10 km (or liters per Scandinavian mile ("liter per mil")).


Ah, my metrological heart attack...


----------



## Penn's Woods

g.spinoza said:


> Ah, my metrological heart attack...


LOL!


----------



## Penn's Woods

riiga said:


> Sweden and Norway use liters per 10 km (or liters per Scandinavian mile ("liter per mil")).


But what IS a Scandinavian mile?


----------



## riiga

Penn's Woods said:


> But what IS a Scandinavian mile?


The modern definition is 10 km (~6 miles), so it's just a different name for 10 km like a tonne is for 1 000 kg.

Historically the Scandinavian mile was 36 000 ft which using Norwegian feet equals 11 295 m or using Swedish feet equals 10 688 m. When metric was adopted in the late 1800s (Sweden and Norway were in a union at the time), this was changed to have the mile equal 10 km.

In everyday conversations distances are often given in Scandinavian miles (or "mil" as they're called here), so talking to another Swede I would say it's 20 mil to Stockholm from where I live, but in English it's of course 200 km or about 125 miles. All signs do use meters or kilometers, so mil are not used in any official capacity. Finland and Denmark does not use the Scandinavian mile.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is the 'mil' still common in Norway too? I thought this was mainly a Swedish thing.


----------



## Kpc21

When I was browsing used car ads in Nordic countries, I saw their mileages were mainly indicated in Scandinavian miles.


----------



## Penn's Woods

g.spinoza said:


> Ah, my metrological heart attack...


Just think of “mil” as Swedish/Norwegian for “dekameter.”


----------



## bd popeye

Penn's Woods said:


> 92? Not 93?


In Iowa 92 is the highest octane a driver can buy...oh yea gas is up to $1,89....a gallon.


----------



## g.spinoza

Penn's Woods said:


> Just think of “mil” as Swedish/Norwegian for “dekameter.”


Dekameter is just 10 m, not 10 km.
But I see your point: my metrological heart just got a little better.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

I think the strangest mix of units used for a single product is the car tyre. The inner diameter is measured in inches, width in millimetres and height of the outer ring as a percentage of the width. So if you want the outside diameter of a tyre you have to do several calculations and conversions to reach the result.


----------



## Penn's Woods

g.spinoza said:


> Dekameter is just 10 m, not 10 km.
> But I see your point: my metrological heart just got a little better.


Oops! You got what I meant, though.

But IS there a word for that?


----------



## Kpc21

There is no SI prefix for a unit multiplied by 10,000. If multiplied by 1,000 it's kilo-, if multiplied by 1,000,000 it's mega-. From kilo- upwards, the next prefix is the 1000th multiple of the previous one. The same is valid for the fractional prefixes from milli- down.

Although such a case as you describe happens in case of mass units. A unit called megagram (1 Mg) in the SI system is commonly known as a tonne and I haven't ever heard of the megagram unit named as it should be named according to the system.


----------



## g.spinoza

Penn's Woods said:


> Oops! You got what I meant, though.
> 
> But IS there a word for that?


Actually there is, although it's basically never used.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Kpc21 said:


> There is no SI prefix for a unit multiplied by 10,000. If multiplied by 1,000 it's kilo-, if multiplied by 1,000,000 it's mega-. From kilo- upwards, the next prefix is the 1000th multiple of the previous one. The same is valid for the fractional prefixes from milli- down.
> 
> Although such a case as you describe happens in case of mass units. A unit called megagram (1 Mg) in the SI system is commonly known as a tonne and I haven't ever heard of the megagram unit named as it should be named according to the system.


Well...actually, a kilogram is a special case since it's the standard unit in itself, rather than the gram, even though it already has a prefix in its name. Which means that it's _more_ correct to write 10^3 kg for a tonne, rather than 10^6 g for a tonne. In physics you almost always use the kilogram as a unit of mass, rather than the gram.


----------



## Kpc21

Yeah, kilogram is considered for some weird reasons (supposedly, related to the French revolution and French linguistics, gram sounded similar to a noble title) the fundamental unit in the SI system, breaking the whole consistency. But still the prefixes are added to gram and not to kilogram. There is no micro-kilogram, there is miligram.

On the other hand, the unit megatonne is used – to measure the power of explosives (1 Mt explosive is the one which causes similar damage to 1 Mt of TNT). Generally, the SI prefixes find use also outside the SI system, currently the most popular of those cases (and also inconsistent) are the digital data units.

Traditionally, for digital data, those prefixes used to mean multiplying by 1024 and not by 1000 – because when converted to the binary system, 1024 was a nice, round number (10 000 000 000 in binary) while 1000 not. Although it wasn't always true as often for marketing reasons it made more sense to multiply by 1000 (as it gives larger numbers), so e.g. the capacities of drives were usually indicated in units multiplied by 1000 and not 1024. The manufacturers were arguing that according to the SI system, those prefixes mean multiplying by 1000, so they could also do so for bits and bytes, although it was kind of against the industry standard.

Later some institutions tried to standardize that and they decided that multiplying by 1000 should be represented by the SI prefixes, while multiplying by 1024 by new prefixes: kibi-, mebi-, gibi- etc, written as Ki, Mi etc. (e.g. KiB, MiB, GiB instead of kB, MB, GB – by the way, the kilobytes acronym was often misspelled, at least according to the SI system, as KB). And some software, especially from the open source range, respects that but it's still rather rare.


----------



## g.spinoza

Rebasepoiss said:


> Well...actually, a kilogram is a special case since it's the standard unit in itself, rather than the gram, even though it already has a prefix in its name. Which means that it's _more_ correct to write 10^3 kg for a tonne, rather than 10^6 g for a tonne. In physics you almost always use the kilogram as a unit of mass, rather than the gram.


It depends on which physics. Astrophysicists commonly use gram, although it's counterintuitive: cgs system simplifies a lot of equations in electromagnetism and spherical trigonometry.


----------



## bd popeye

Been a while sense anyone posted...

Well the price for gas in Cedar Rapids IA USA is ;

lowest price $1.84 / US gallon = 0.43 Euros / liter

highest is $2.19 / US gallon = 0.51 Euros / liter


----------



## 996155

Gas prices rose 50 cents in one month: Crazy

$1:35/ US gallon May 25th
$1.85/ US gallon July 6th. 

MO prices (rural)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I was in Switzerland over the past two weeks, gasoline was surprisingly cheap, around 1.35 - 1.40 CHF = € 1.27 - 1.32. Considering that Switzerland is generally wildly more expensive than the Netherlands, it's interesting that its fuel prices are substantially lower, in the Netherlands you can expect prices starting around € 1.50.


----------



## M-NL

ChrisZwolle said:


> in the Netherlands you can expect prices starting around € 1.50.


Because of 21% VAT (€ 0,26) and € 0,80/l oil duty the actual cost of the gasoline is € 0,44 per liter. Multiply by 3,785 l/gal and 1,13$/€ and you're at $ 1,88, pretty much exactly the price in the USA.
The Dutch government, even by European standards, is just very greedy, because on top of the high VAT and oil duty, the Netherlands also has a high road tax and vehicle registration tax. 
And that's with center and center/right governments for the last 20 years or so. I don't even want to know what an actual left government would have done.


----------



## bd popeye

The price of gas has stabilized in my town,Cedar Rapids IA USA, the last few weeks. Low and high price of unleaded regular a 10% ethanol blend;

Low price $1.80 / US gallon = 0.41 Euros / liter

High price $2.09 / US gallon = 0.47 Euros / liter


----------



## riiga

Price has been stable here for quite a while now, hovering around 14 SEK/liter. Last time I filled up a few days ago it was 13,88 kr/liter (1,35 €/liter or $5.94/gallon).


----------



## Corvinus

Liechtenstein, close to A border, this July
(price display alternating between CHF and EUR, with EUR visible in this snapshot. Top: Unleaded 95, bottom: diesel)










Across the border, in Feldkirch, diesel price drops to about 1 EUR per litre.


----------



## Barciur

Here in Pennsylvania, our gas prices are in general above the average price than the East Coast. Today, our area most common price is $2.49 per gallon, which gives us €0.55 per litre. I visited New Jersey yesterday and their price was $2.29, some places even $2.19. That gives a price closer to €0.50 per litre.


----------



## Penn's Woods

Barciur said:


> Here in Pennsylvania, our gas prices are in general above the average price than the East Coast. Today, our area most common price is $2.49 per gallon, which gives us €0.55 per litre. I visited New Jersey yesterday and their price was $2.29, some places even $2.19. That gives a price closer to €0.50 per litre.


I saw a $2.019 in New Jersey today. Here:









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




goo.gl


----------



## bd popeye

I gassed up our second car yesterday at Sam's Club in Cedar Rapids IA.. the price was;
$1.84 / US gallon =0.41 Euros / liter

Now this morning at the same Sam's Club gas is;
$1.71 / US gallon = 0.38 Euros / liter

The high price for gas in Cedar Rapids IA is;
$2.04 / US gallon =0.47 Euros / liter

This price is for regular unleaded a 10% Ethanol blend.


----------



## Penn's Woods

That station I posted is one I pass regularly; it bottomed out at $1.849 during the pandemic, which was the lowest I saw, so I've sort of gotten into the habit of keeping an eye on it, even if I don't think I've ever actually filled up there. I'm mostly using Shell in New Jersey because I get a discount by using a Stop & Shop supermarket card there. $100 in groceries translates to 10 cents a gallon off, or something.


----------



## M-NL

In the east of the Netherlands fuel at local gas stations is at about € 1,47 to € 1,50 per liter for RON95 E10. When you hop across the border into Germany at local gas stations €1,18 to € 1,24 per liter for RON95 E10 (and usually 3 cents more for RON95 E5). I work less then 5 kilometers from the closest gas station in Germany. Guess where I refueled.


----------



## g.spinoza

Italian government wants to raise the price of diesel to the same value of gasoline, progressively over the next 10 years. 









Per il gasolio è l'ora del giudizio: dal 2021 costerà come la benzina


Il ministro dell'Ambiente Costa favorevole ad un incremento progressivo delle accise: da 0,61 euro al litro fino a 0,72 nel 2030. Ovvero al pari delle impo…




www.repubblica.it


----------



## Penn's Woods

We’ve dropped below $2.00 a gallon (cash prices for regular, at name-brand stations like Exxon, Mobil, Shell...) in northeastern New Jersey.


----------



## riiga

riiga said:


> Price has been stable here for quite a while now, hovering around 14 SEK/liter. Last time I filled up a few days ago it was 13,88 kr/liter (1,35 €/liter or $5.94/gallon).


This is still the case here. Yesterday it was 13,93 kr/liter (1,31 €/liter or $5.80/gallon).


----------



## Valdet Prishtina

Kosovë🇽🇰 0,95 € / litër


----------



## nazrey

Malaysia/liter
(RM1=$0.24)


















Latest Petrol Price Update RON95, RON97 & Diesel in Malaysia


Check out the petrol price update for RON95, RON97 & Diesel here! The fuel price will be updated every Wednesday.




loanstreet.com.my





Self service station
















Latest patrol station news


Fuel retailer Petronas Dagangan Bhd (PDB) aims to become 'Malaysia's leading petrol business within the next two to three years'.




www.minaletattersfield.com


----------



## bd popeye

Here in Cedar Rapids Iowa USA our fuel prices remain stable....prices are for unleaded regular. A 10% ethanol blend. 

Low price $1.83 / US gallon = 0.41 Euros / liter

High price $2.09 / US gallon = 0.47 Euros / liter


----------



## hkskyline

Prices for unleaded in Hong Kong are roughly HKD 17-19 (USD $2.2-2.45) a litre. Prices are still high despite international crude being so cheap this year. Of course, the petro companies blame on various other factors, such as processing, transport, and you can't correlate current prices at the pump with what's being traded out on the exchange. 









Price Board


Latest oil pricing information at Shell Hong Kong stations for Shell FuelSave Diesel, Shell FuelSave Unleaded and Shell V-Power Nitro+.




www.shell.com.hk


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Diesel consumes less fuel per 100 kilometers, so it can be cheaper that way, it depends on how much more expensive diesel is than petrol. 
It also depends on the tax structure, which varies heavily by country. For example in the Netherlands diesel is considerably less expensive than petrol per liter, but the annual road tax is much higher, and new diesel cars are more heavily taxed, so it is only rewarding if you drive a huge amount of kilometers per year. Diesel car sales have plummeted in the Netherlands for this reason, as it's not financially rewarding for most people.


----------



## Vepe21

ChrisZwolle said:


> Diesel consumes less fuel per 100 kilometers, so it can be cheaper that way, it depends on how much more expensive diesel is than petrol.
> It also depends on the tax structure, which varies heavily by country. For example in the Netherlands diesel is considerably less expensive than petrol per liter, but the annual road tax is much higher, and new diesel cars are more heavily taxed, so it is only rewarding if you drive a huge amount of kilometers per year. Diesel car sales have plummeted in the Netherlands for this reason, as it's not financially rewarding for most people.


It's the same in Finland. I just compared two VW Golfs, 1,6 diesel vs. 1,2 petrol, and the break even -point is around 15 000 km/year here, which is actually a bit lower than I expected. Also, modern petrol cars get similar consumption figures to diesels, so even that gap is dissappearing. Diesels still have their benefits, like generally better for towing etc., but most people don't need those benefits that often. Also modern diesels have their own problems and hassles that older (before 2010s) ones don't, such as DPFs that clog, or AdBlue systems.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Dutch fuel prices reached a tie with their all-time high today, at nearly € 1.90 per liter for Euro 95. 

The oil prices however, are substantially lower than the previous record in 2012. The explanation is that oil companies try to compensate the lack of kerosene sales with a higher profit margin on fuel, which artificially raised the price by about 15 cents per liter.


----------



## M-NL

A crude oil distillation tower produces a certain mix of petroleum products based on the crude oil you put in it. AFAIK you can optimise the tower and the rest of the equipment to produce more of one fraction compared to the other. If you then need to produce a slightly different mix you often can do so, but at the expense of efficiency and capacity, because you can't run a fraction over its limit and producing more light fractions is more expensive. But I highly doubt that's 15 cents per liter worth of inefficiency and loss of capacity. So I agree that for a large part those 15 cents are artificial.

Chances are that the same is going to happen in the near future. As demand for diesel and petrol go down, the distillation towers need to be optimised for that. Until they are all the other fractions are going to be more expensive to produce.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Gas stations in the Eastern United States are running out of fuel due to panic buying and supply disruptions after the Colonial Pipeline operator was hacked. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1392543691752017924


----------



## bd popeye

ChrisZwolle said:


> Gas stations in the Eastern United States are running out of fuel due to panic buying and supply disruptions after the Colonial Pipeline operator was hacked.


No shortage of gas in Iowa.. The shortages should end soon where as the pipeline is operating.

Since January our gas prices have risen ..At the end of January our fuel prices were hovering around $2.29 a gallon...0.51 euros per litre...now unleaded 10% a ethanol blend is at $2.79 / US gallon =0.61 Euros / liter up to 
$2.89 / US gallon = 0.63 Euros / liter.


----------



## riiga

Prices have gone up here a bit too, currently 15,54 SEK/liter (1,54 €/liter or $7.06/gallon).


----------



## M-NL

Had to refuel and drove past a petrol station, just of the A1 in Deventer, the Netherlands: Euro95 E10 at € 1,97 per liter. I don't think so...
Refueled at the cheapest station close to my home: € 1,71 per liter. Still high. 
Hope the Germans will release the border restrictions soon so I can fill up just across the border again (currently at around € 1,50 per liter).


----------



## bd popeye

Today in Cedar Rapids Iowa USA the lowest price for unleaded regular a 10% ethanol blend is; 
$2.56 / US gallon = 0.57Euros / liter


----------



## valkrav

does anyone know a site with a map of gas stations for Hungary/Romania/Austria
like italian Come trovare i prezzi migliori per benzina, diesel, gpl e metano. ?


----------



## Adrian.02

valkrav said:


> does anyone know a site with a map of gas stations for Hungary/Romania/Austria
> like italian Come trovare i prezzi migliori per benzina, diesel, gpl e metano. ?


Austria has something called "Spritpreise" if I recall correctly, on the ÖAMTC official website.

Edit: Here is a link








Tanken | ÖAMTC


Mit ÖAMTC beim Tanken Geld sparen: Unser "Spritpreis- Service" findet für Sie die günstigsten Tankstellen in Ihrer Umgebung.




www.oeamtc.at


----------



## Le Clerk

valkrav said:


> does anyone know a site with a map of gas stations for Hungary/Romania/Austria
> like italian Come trovare i prezzi migliori per benzina, diesel, gpl e metano. ?



There is an app for the prices of fuel (electrical charging including), but includes other products as well, called Monitorul Preturilor/Price Monitor. You can check prices of fuel of various stations depending on your location, and the chosen range around your location. 





__





Monitorul preturilor







monitorulpreturilor.info





Otherwise, Petrom has online info of prices for all of their products, for each station.









Hartă Benzinării România - Localizare Stații Carburant OMV | OMV.ro


Ai acces la lista completă cu benzinării OMV România. Alege localitatea și vezi detalii despre programul și serviciile oferite de OMV




www.petrom.ro


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Fuel prices in France are highly variable by location.

The cheapest are typically found at supermarkets. You can get petrol for € 1.47 - 1.56 there.
Then there are 'express' fuel stations of major brands on secondary roads. Prices seem to be around € 1.60
Motorway fuel stations are considerably more expensive, typically from € 1.70 and over, I've seen some over € 1.80 

There is a new trend in France to deploy lower cost fuel stations along the toll road, from the brand 'Fulli'. Apparently the first one opened in 2019 and there are now 7 of them on the APRR network alone. They charge prices that are 10 - 15 cents lower than other motorway service areas.


----------



## Corvinus

West Germany, 1968: 
Petrol at 70.9 pfennigs (0.709 DM, which would be 0.36 EUR) per liter - at an Autobahn gas station.










From: here


----------



## bd popeye

I fueled up my car today for $2.79 / US gallon =0.61 Euros / liter. The same as about three months ago.



bd popeye said:


> Since January our gas prices have risen ..At the end of January our fuel prices were hovering around $2.29 a gallon...0.51 euros per litre...now unleaded 10% a ethanol blend is at $2.79 / US gallon =0.61 Euros / liter up to$2.89 / US gallon = 0.63 Euros / liter


Since three months ago it has almost hit $3.00 a gallon....a couple of times.


----------



## bd popeye

Just yesterday many stations had gas at $2.99 / US gallon = 0.67 Euros / liter for unleaded plus a 10% ethanol blend. Today that same gas is $2.80 / US gallon =0.63 Euros / liter. Don't know what caused the price drop.


----------



## Barciur

Here in Pennsylvania our price has been steady at around $3.20 / US gallon = €0.72 / liter for our regular which is 87 (which is about 91 in EURO ratings).


----------



## riiga

Prices have slowly gone up here, currently at 16,39 SEK/liter (1,61 €/liter or $7.2/gallon) for regular 95 (EU) / 91 (US).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I saw a motorway service area on the French A16 with € 1.859 for SP95-E10. That's outrageously expensive, even for the French toll road. Most others were around € 1.70. I paid € 1.54 at a Carrefour for SP95-E5.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Paid £1.31 or €1.52 / $1.80 at a rather rural BP station I often pass yesterday. Generally the prices there are a good few pence (maybe 10p) higher than the supermarkets but at the moment is seems they are ever so slightly lower.


----------



## Coccodrillo

In Switzerland all prices in normal shops are rounded to 0 or 5 cents (per single item, not just the final bill), except Aldi and Lidl discounts.

In Italy and in some other Euro countries the seller is allowed to round to the 5 cents if you pay by cash, but not if by card. The seller must accept 1 and 2 cent coins if you want to use them.

The Swiss by far prefer cash payments, even if with the pandemic this has decreased noticeably. The highest value banknote frequently used in the world is the 1000 CHF (931 EUR or 1078 USD). Many still use them to pay bills at post office, also because until the pandemic post offices did not accept card payments (except if done from a post accound and with the post debit card, which uses a special circuit used only in Switzerland and a few ATMs abroad). I usually use a card but I have to carry cash, as the self service restaurants near my workplace only accept cash (they are reserved to employees and students of a school, though, not everyone - at least, officially). Cash must also be used to pay for most parking ticket machines, and on most ticket machines at bus and tram stops (all machines int rain stations and on main stops also accept cards). Until a decade ago many park machines accepted a special card, which stored value on the card itself and thus didn't need an internet connection to work. This stored-value function was mostly offered by banks integrated on a debit card, but was also available on a separate card.

I know Nordic European coutries prefer electronic payments. In a 5 day holiday in Denmark and Sweden I only had to pay by cash once, a ticket directly from a bus driver. I ended the holiday with some annoying DKKs left, which I spent on water and food just leaving Copenaghen by train (just not to have to carry these banknotes and coins home).


----------



## Attus

In Black Forest I saw E10 above 1.60 today in small towns, 
In some German provinces (but not in Baden-Wurttemberg, where Black Forest lies) autumn holidays begin tomorrow, so several domestic tourists travelled today, some of them may have arrived to here, driving the prices up.


----------



## Stuu

Coccodrillo said:


> The third digit after the comma should be banned, it is only confusing and irritating as it is almost always 9. The difference on the end bill would be negligible (0.1 cents x 70 litres = 7 cents).


I have never given any thought to the use of less than 1c decimals, it is a weird thing to do, especially as the pumps only read to two decimal places. It is fairly common in the UK to see digits other than 9 though, e.g. petrol stations will undercut their competitors by 0.1p


----------



## Kpc21

ChrisZwolle said:


> Interesting, in the Netherlands cash payments are usually rounded to 5 cents but electronic payment is always to the cent.


Meanwhile, in Poland rounding the prices is not a thing at all, even though our 1 grosz (1/100 of 1 złoty) is worth less than 1 euro cent.

Practically the only exception are the prices that end with 9 (like 1,99 zł instead of 2 zł, very common on price tags in supermarkets), in case of which you quite often don't actually get this 1 grosz of change, but not due to any sort of rounding rules, but just because the shop assistant has no more 1-grosz coins in the drawer of the cash register. Still, the shop assistants sometimes ask "mogę być winna grosika?" – "may I owe you a penny?".

Several years ago there was an idea to get rid of those low-value coins (up to 5 groszes, if I remember well) – but finally they instead modified them so that they are more lightweight and therefore less costly to produce. Previously, it cost more to produce them than they were actually worth.

In addition, also several years ago, but some years later, the government added a new note – 500 zł. Although the 200 zł note (the value of which is about 50 euro), being previously the "largest" one, was anyway rarely used. ATMs usually don't give 200 zł notes even if you are withdrawing a large amount of money, so you get those 200 zł notes practically only if you are withdrawing the money actually in the bank, at the counter.



Coccodrillo said:


> Many still use them to pay bills at post office, also because until the pandemic post offices did not accept card payments (except if done from a post accound and with the post debit card, which uses a special circuit used only in Switzerland and a few ATMs abroad).


So the Polish Post is more advanced than the Swiss one... Even though it's considered by most people to be an institution that stopped its development at some point in the past. But they introduced card payments already a few years ago. Available for everyone, not only for those having accounts in the Postal Bank. In the first issues there were troubles with it, if I remember correctly – such payments (with cards of other banks) were actually treated as... cash withdrawals through the Postal Bank? Or something else, but also something weird, and resulting in charging some extra money for the transaction. But it's long gone and you can easily pay by card at the post offices.



Coccodrillo said:


> Cash must also be used to pay for most parking ticket machines, and on most ticket machines at bus and tram stops (all machines int rain stations and on main stops also accept cards).


In Poland you have ticket machines on buses and trams that ONLY accept card payments... Or sometimes even ONLY CONTACTLESS card payments...

To return to the topic, the prices at Polish gas stations seem to have stabilized throughout the last weeks. In my area, they are still around 5.80 – 5.90 zł, which is around 1.3 euro.

And we don't have three digits after the decimal point/comma in gas prices, but it's quite obvious regarding that our currency is worth a half of an order of magnitude less than euro or Swiss franc.

The last digit differ, they aren't always 8 and 9... It's a practice you find in supermarkets, but not at gas stations.


----------



## Barciur

Kpc21 said:


> To return to the topic, the prices at Polish gas stations seem to have stabilized throughout the last weeks. In my area, they are still around 4.80 – 4.90 zł, which is around 1.05 euro.


Wow, where are you seeing this? I've only seen 5,70 PLN which is a huge difference.


----------



## riiga

Filled up today for 17,54 SEK (1,73 €/liter or $7.60/gallon). 🥵


----------



## Miguel_PL

Kpc21 said:


> To return to the topic, the prices at Polish gas stations seem to have stabilized throughout the last weeks. In my area, they are still around *4.80 – 4.90 zł*, which is around *1.05 euro.*


I beg your pardon? XD

Current prices throughout Poland have been stable for a long time now but at the level of *5.80 zł (€1,26 per liter).*


----------



## Kpc21

It was late at night ...


----------



## Barciur

Prices here in Pennsylvania have reached $3.45 and even seen $3.49 in some spots. This translates to *0.80 euro per liter*.


----------



## bd popeye

Here in Cedar Rapids Iowa the prices are as of yesterday afternoon;

Low...$2.91 / US gallon = 0.66 Euros / liter

High....$3.09 / US gallon = 0.70 Euros / liter


----------



## Attus

Today I filled up E10 for 1.649 € (Euro 95 E10) in a small town in Black Forest, but I saw some stations having a price above 1.70. I've been living for 9 years in Germany, I've never seen 1.70 prices before. Many experts say, next year it'll be around 2 euros.


----------



## M-NL

Filled up with 95E10 yesterday: In my city of residence: € 1,899 per liter, at the Dutch side of the German border € 1,849 per liter, a three minute ride away to just across that German border € 1,669 per liter.

The price difference between the Netherlands and Germany is all caused by differences in fuel duty. But what I don't understand: The Dutch price per liter for 95E10 is made up of € 0,821 duty and € 0,330 tax, leaving € 0,748 per liter for raw materials, manufacturing and transport. That is already 9 cents per liter more than the pump price in the USA, which probably does include some tax. Production and distribution cost in Europe can't be that different from the USA, so where does the difference come from? Sounds like some price shaping by the oil companies as well.


----------



## nazrey

*Latest Petrol Price for RON95, RON97 & Diesel in Malaysia*
_Among the lowest price on Earth_
*








RM1 = 0.24 USD*









Latest Petrol Price for RON95, RON97 & Diesel in Malaysia


Get the latest Malaysia petrol price for this week! We provide weekly updates every Wednesday evening on fuel prices for RON95, RON97 & Diesel.



www.comparehero.my













Petrol station in Malaysia is self-service











https://www.propsocial.my/topic/1406/4-reasons-to-rent-petronas-stations-retail-spaces-posted-by-propsocial-editor


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Sweden may have the world's highest diesel price?





__





Drivmedelspriser - bensinpriser & dieselpriser | Circle K


Vare sig du tankar med diesel, blyfritt eller etanol så har Circle K riktigt bra drivmedelspriser. Läs mer om våra aktuella bensin- och dieselpriser här!




www.circlek.se





Current price is 19.22 SEK / liter = € 1.92 per liter.


----------



## M-NL

The prices in the Netherlands keep on creeping up:








GLA = Average countrywide recommended retail price in euro per liter
Euro95 = 95 RON E10 unleaded
Super = 98 RON E5 unleaded
Benzine = Petrol

These are the prices you can expect to pay at fuel stations along the Dutch motorways. But even the prices at non-premium location fuel stations are starting to creep over € 1,90 per liter.


----------



## g.spinoza

Refilled yesterday at a no-logo station in Brescia, Italy at 1.53 €/l (diesel). All brand stations are priced above 1.60.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Brent oil is at $ 85 today. In 2012, it was over $ 100, at that time petrol in the Netherlands was a little over € 1.80. It's almost € 2.10 now with a lower oil price. Taxes have not gone up much since that time. Is this all exchange rate or are fuel companies gouging the prices?


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> Brent oil is at $ 85 today. In 2012, it was over $ 100, at that time petrol in the Netherlands was a little over € 1.80. It's almost € 2.10 now with a lower oil price. Taxes have not gone up much since that time. Is this all exchange rate or are fuel companies gouging the prices?


Exchange rates in 2012 were slightliy worse than today: 1$ waw between 1.20-1.30€, today it's 1.15. So gas should be a few cents cheaper, than in 2012.


----------



## M-NL

If I did the math right:

95E10 per liter20122021Raw material, manufacturing & transport€ 0,78€ 0,90Duty€ 0,7364€ 0,82114VAT € 0,29 (19%)€ 0,36 (21%)Total€ 1,80€ 2,08

VAT was raised from 19% to 21% in october 2012.
Transport and manufacturing costs will likely have gone up a little since 2012. In fact, because air travel is still below its normal level, oil refineries need to run slightly below optimal to produce less kerosine. This loss is passed on to the customers. And who knows, they could have also raised their margins slightly.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

€ 2.20 for 98 octane in the Netherlands:


Untitled by R. Wegen, on Flickr


----------



## bogdymol

Yesterday evening I stopped at a motorway rest area in Austria, and the prices were 1,799 €/liter for standard petrol and diesel, and 1,999 €/liter for premium petrol and diesel. It's the first time I see such high prices in Austria.

At a cheap unmanned station in the town I live diesel is currently priced at 1,379 €/liter.


----------



## Kpc21

Stuu said:


> Do the oil companies actually own the petrol stations? They are mostly franchised in the UK rather than directly owned.


I don't know how it is in Hungary – but in Poland both models are used. 

There are:
– own station of the oil companies,
– franchise stations (of groups of several stations),
– small local chains of e.g. multiple or a dozen of stations,
– totally independent, private stations.

For example, Amic stations (actually belonging to Lukoil, they changed the brand several years ago) are, I believe, all owned by the Amic company.

But e.g. the Avia chain (which has recently come to Poland) has their stations actually under two Polish local contractors. Which happen to have both own and franchise stations.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

One of the cheapest fuel stations in my city:


Super Tank Zwolle-2 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

In the last 10 days or so the price of fuel in my area, Cedar Rapids IA USA, has been dropping like a stone. Prices listed are for the 10% Ethanol blend.

As of today;

Low price....$2.71 / US gallon = 0.63 Euros / liter

High price...$3.04 / US gallon = 0.71 Euros / liter


----------



## M-NL

I just do not get it. Of the current Dutch price level (€ 2,10 per liter for 95E10) € 1,18 is duty and tax. The remaining € 0,92 is for raw material, manufacturing, transport and margins. How is it possible that in the USA the final sales price, including tax, is just 2/3 of that number. I can't imagine that in the USA the oil companies and gas stations do not make a profit from selling gas.
Crude oil is a world market commodity, cost for production should not be that much different and the Netherlands is small, limiting transport costs. Looks like the oil companies are taking us for a ride here in the Netherlands (and some other European countries as well), given that for instance Shell made a € 3,4 billion profit from a € 60,5 billion turnover in Q2-2021. The fact that a lot of gas stations sell gas at up to 20 cents cheaper is further evidence.


----------



## Stuu

M-NL said:


> I just do not get it. Of the current Dutch price level (€ 2,10 per liter for 95E10) € 1,18 is duty and tax. The remaining € 0,92 is for raw material, manufacturing, transport and margins. How is it possible that in the USA the final sales price, including tax, is just 2/3 of that number. I can't imagine that in the USA the oil companies and gas stations do not make a profit from selling gas.
> Crude oil is a world market commodity, cost for production should not be that much different and the Netherlands is small, limiting transport costs. Looks like the oil companies are taking us for a ride here in the Netherlands (and some other European countries as well), given that for instance Shell made a € 3,4 billion profit from a € 60,5 billion turnover in Q2-2021. The fact that a lot of gas stations sell gas at up to 20 cents cheaper is further evidence.


Right now, crude oil is selling for €0.415 per litre. The Energy Information Administration in the US gives this breakdown of the price of gas:










Using those figures, that means the price of gas right now should be €0.73 per litre in the US (obviously with variations according to sales taxes etc). 

Without the tax, that comes to €0.618 as the price at the pump. I imagine there are significant economies of scale in the US market compared to Europe, but it's still quite a discrepancy


----------



## ChrisZwolle

M-NL said:


> The fact that a lot of gas stations sell gas at up to 20 cents cheaper is further evidence.


I'm thinking that these discounts are just a trick. In other countries like Belgium and Luxembourg, you can see prices drop 6-10 cents in one day. In the Netherlands the prices go up very quickly but don't follow the same downward trend, they take longer to go down, increasing the profit margin for that period, with which they can sell fuel at a 'discount'. In other countries the discounted prices would just be the regular price.


----------



## bd popeye

I filled up my Camry this morning In Cedar Rapids IA USA. Prices listed are for the 10% Ethanol blend. The cost at Sam's Club was;

$2.81 / US gallon = 0.65 Euros / liter

Other stations are about;

Low...$2.91 / US gallon = 0.68 Euros / liter

High....$2.99 / US gallon = 0.70 Euros / liter


----------



## bd popeye

In this link from AAA (American Automobile Association) will show the average price of gas/petrol in the USA.The link includes diesel fuel.

*


AAA Gas Prices


*


----------



## Kpc21

Poland has decreased the excise tax on fuel. Media report that it caused the prices to go down by about 30 gr (which is about 0.07 euro). Local media report that the 95 gasoline costs now about 5.70 zł (1.23 euro), while previously it was about 6 zł (1.30 euro).


----------



## Kpc21

Media report that the Polish government is going to decrease the VAT for fuel from 23% to 8%. It should decrease the prices yet more, more or less as much as previously with the excise tax decrease.


----------



## Corvinus

In November 2021, the Hungarian government introduced a price cap of 480 HUF (about 1.25 to 1.40 EUR) per liter of both normal gasoline and diesel in retail sale.









Üzemanyagár-befagyasztás: minden, amit tudni kell a benzin és a gázolaj árának csökkentéséről


A kormány tegnap bejelentette, hogy jövő hét hétfőtől három hónapra 480 forinton rögzítik a normál benzin és a gázolaj árának felső határát. A lépés váratlan, annak ellenére, hogy Orbán Viktor korábban már beszélt a befagyasztás lehetőségéről. Európai példából kevés állhat a magyar kormány...




www.portfolio.hu





This intervention came surprisingly, although the government had mentioned its possibility earlier. In Europe, only Croatia had applied a like step before. 
The public were also informed that the tax component of the fuels will not change; the trade margin for fuel distributors will shrink, if necessary to maintain the cap. A bank analyst commented that for the tax component, the EU mandates a minimum of 0.36 EUR per liter which, due to recent devaluation of the Forint, already "eroded" slightly below that amount in Hungary, excluding any further reduction.


----------



## Kpc21

How did it affect the fuel selling companies? Because as it seems to me, it should effectively mean that they would be selling the fuel below the costs.



Corvinus said:


> for the tax component, the EU mandates a minimum of 0.36 EUR per liter


But isn't it so that the EU has generally agreed for some reductions of taxes in order to allow fighting with the inflation?


----------



## bogdymol

Corvinus said:


> In November 2021, the Hungarian government introduced a price cap of 480 HUF (about 1.25 to 1.40 EUR) per liter of both normal gasoline and diesel in retail sale.


I made good use of this rule last week when I transited Hungary  Filled up my tank with premium diesel* directly from a motorway petrol station at 1,31 €/liter**

* the price was the same for standard and premium diesel
** that's how much the bank actually taken from my card, exchange rate and bank fee included

In Austria you can now find the standard diesel at non-motorway fuel stations for about 1,33 €/liter.


----------



## Attus

Kpc21 said:


> How did it affect the fuel selling companies?


No one speaks about it.


----------



## Kpc21

bogdymol said:


> * the price was the same for standard and premium diesel


How it comes they are able to sell any standard diesel? 



Attus said:


> No one speaks about it.


It's interesting. So the fuel companies do not care they may lose money because of that? Did they have so large margins that those price caps aren't any trouble for them? Even the opposition media don't care about it?


----------



## bogdymol

Kpc21 said:


> How it comes they are able to sell any standard diesel?


At the large entry sign next to the fuel station they had only the price for the standard fuel. The premium fuel was not advertised at all. Only next to the pump there was a very small list with the prices for all fuel types, and there I noticed the standard fuel has the same price as the premium fuel.


----------



## Attus

Kpc21 said:


> It's interesting. So the fuel companies do not care they may lose money because of that? Did they have so large margins that those price caps aren't any trouble for them? Even the opposition media don't care about it?


Hungary will have elections this years, probably in April or May. It would be very stupid from the ooposition, demanding higher fuel prices.


----------



## Kpc21

Attus said:


> It would be very stupid from the ooposition, demanding higher fuel prices.


It doesn't surprise me at all, but to me it looks like Hungary is an even worse political mess than Poland...

Over here such decisions would be criticized very strongly as "giving away for free the money from the taxes". And compared by them to the communist system.


----------



## JCamilo79

Gas prices in San Diego, California on January 2022. Prices may vary depending the area where the stations are located.


----------



## bd popeye

I lived in San Diego CA from October '1977 to August 2004. My adult children still live in Southern California.

Here in Iowa our fuel is much lower in price. In Cedar Rapids regular gas a 10% ethanol blend is ranging from;

Low price...$3.01 / US gallon =0.69 Euros / liter

High Price...$3.19 / US gallon =0.74 Euros / liter


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Refueling in the Netherlands hurts your brain and wallet.


Untitled by R. Wegen, on Flickr


----------



## riiga

Now that's expensive. Even Diesel isn't that costly here yet, but still over 2 €/liter.

I filled up the other day (regular 95) for 18,24 SEK/liter (1,74 €/liter or $7.44/gallon).


----------



## kostas97

ChrisZwolle said:


> Refueling in the Netherlands hurts your brain and wallet.
> 
> 
> Untitled by R. Wegen, on Flickr


Is this 100 octane gas, 95 or 98??


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Either Euro 98 at a non-motorway service station, or Euro 95 at a motorway service station. I've seen € 2.209 for Euro 95 on a motorway service area yesterday.


----------



## kostas97

ChrisZwolle said:


> Either Euro 98 at a non-motorway service station, or Euro 95 at a motorway service station. I've seen € 2.209 for Euro 95 on a motorway service area yesterday.


I just can't imagine what the 100 octane price will be there, that is pretty expensive.

For us in Greece, those currently stand at ~ € 1,75/liter for 95 octane, ~ € 1,86/liter for 98 octane and € 1,97-1,99/liter for 100 octane (I remember a price of € 1,998/liter at a local gas station)


----------



## M-NL

kostas97 said:


> I just can't imagine what the 100 octane price will be there, that is pretty expensive.


100 octane or better is pretty hard to find in the Netherlands: Petrol stations that sell 100+ Octane fuel on Google Maps.
Unlike some other countries premium fuels in the Netherlands are basically Super (98 octane) with some extra additives.
As you can see in this table BP, Esso and Shell don't even sell 98 in the Netherlands, only their premium fuel (Ultimate, Synergy, V-Power)








Unfortunately fuel prices are creeping up slowly again, the excuse being the situation in Ukraine this time.


----------



## kostas97

M-NL said:


> 100 octane or better is pretty hard to find in the Netherlands: Petrol stations that sell 100+ Octane fuel on Google Maps.
> Unlike some other countries premium fuels in the Netherlands are basically Super (98 octane) with some extra additives.
> As you can see in this table BP, Esso and Shell don't even sell 98 in the Netherlands, only their premium fuel (Ultimate, Synergy, V-Power)
> View attachment 2704042
> 
> Unfortunately fuel prices are creeping up slowly again, the excuse being the situation in Ukraine this time.


That is the case in Greece as well, it is mostly gas stations in central places (like avenues) that sell 100 octane fuel, while others don't even sell 98 either, having only 95 octane (which is the one most commonly used here) and LPG. 100 octane fuel with the aforementioned prices is simply an option that one should avoid.

Of course, prices are higher in our BP & Shell gas stations, lower prices (not much lower, though) can be found in our local brands, most of which are not of bad quality (fortunately).

BTW, about those Ultimate, V-Power and Synergy premium fuels that you write.....you mean their 100 octane variant, right?


----------



## M-NL

kostas97 said:


> Of course, prices are higher in our BP & Shell gas stations, lower prices (not much lower, though) can be found in our local brands, most of which are not of bad quality (fortunately).
> 
> BTW, about those Ultimate, V-Power and Synergy premium fuels that you write.....you mean their 100 octane variant, right?


The price difference is more driven by location then by brand. In the Netherlands the only difference between the major and local brands in the fuel itself is in the additives. The local brands only contain the legal minimum required, the major brands add more. 99,5+% of the fuel is exactly the same stuff, coming from the same refinery, transported by the same company (with trucks in different liveries to not make it to obvious). There may be a few local stations that sell leftover lots of lesser quality, but they are an exception. I know of a local station which was rumored to cause clogged fuel filters more often.

Turns out that even though BP, Shell and Esso use those names for their premium fuel across the globe, what you actually get differs per country. In some countries you get a higher octane rating, in some countries a fuel that is claimed to reduce fuel consumption or be cleaner. All the tests of those fuels I've seen so far pretty much all conclude that, except for a few cars that needed or worked better on higher octane fuel to start with, these fuels are not worth it.


----------



## Cookiefabric

Sometimes I wonder if gas would hit $10/gallon in the USA how many people will continue to drive those V8/V12/V16-powered cars?


----------



## M-NL

What V8/V12/V16 powered cars? In most cars those engines have been replaced by V6's or even inline 4's. And the cars that still have them are either really expensive or performance cars, so very likely owned by people that can afford them. Your average Joe already drives a 4 cylinder Honda Civic or Toyota Camry. Even in full-size pick-up trucks the V8 is getting less common.


----------



## bd popeye

Cookiefabric said:


> Sometimes I wonder if gas would hit $10/gallon in the USA how many people will continue to drive those V8/V12/V16-powered cars?


Very few V/12 & V/16 powered vehicles in the US as compared to 4cyl and V/6. Very few. I have a '17 Camry with a 4cyl.

However. Light trucks are a big seller in the USA....As of this month;









Light Trucks Now Outselling Cars 3-to-1


Pickups, SUVs, minivans—light trucks—outsell cars by 3-1. Cars were first overtaken by trucks in 2002. U.S. automakers sell only a handful of car models.




www.forbes.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

_What the auto industry calls “light” trucks are pickups, SUVs, crossovers, minivans and some smaller delivery vehicles, to distinguish them from medium and heavy trucks such as bigger delivery trucks and 18-wheelers. _

SUVs and crossovers also sell well in Europe*, *though they are not called light trucks, they are considered to be a passenger car. 

Sedans have not been popular in the Netherlands for a long time, superminis, hatchbacks and station wagons were historically the most popular car types. Most sedans on the road nowadays are expensive luxury cars like BMW & Mercedes.


----------



## ssiguy2

In Vancouver BC we are paying CDN$1.70/ liter which is about 1.2 Euro.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

M-NL said:


> What V8/V12/V16 powered cars? In most cars those engines have been replaced by V6's or even inline 4's. And the cars that still have them are either really expensive or performance cars, so very likely owned by people that can afford them. Your average Joe already drives a 4 cylinder Honda Civic or Toyota Camry. Even in full-size pick-up trucks the V8 is getting less common.


Your average Joe probably drives an SUV nowadays since they are more popular than "passenger cars". In 2021, the sales numbers for SUVs in the US were 8.2 million but for passengers cars only 3.2 million. Sure, many of the SUVs in that category aren't that big but still.


----------



## M-NL

ChrisZwolle said:


> _What the auto industry calls “light” trucks are pickups, SUVs, crossovers, minivans and some smaller delivery vehicles, to distinguish them from medium and heavy trucks such as bigger delivery trucks and 18-wheelers. _





Rebasepoiss said:


> Your average Joe probably drives an SUV nowadays since they are more popular than "passenger cars".


Actually, 'light trucks' are more of a loophole in the regulations to distinguish them from regular 'passenger cars'. Because some pickups, SUVs, crossovers and minivans are classified as 'light trucks' instead of 'passenger cars', they have to comply with less safety rules and are in a different CAFE category that has less strict emissions and fuel consumption limits. And because of that they are relatively cheaper to build, so the consumer gets more vehicle for the same money. Who wouldn't want that?


----------



## kostas97

Well.....that escalated quickly (fuel prices at a local BP gas station btw)


----------



## Rebasepoiss

It's weird to see 100 octane fuel being sold in Greece. I don't know of a single place in Estonia that sells that, all you get is 95 or 98.

And let 's be honest, unless you're driving an actual performance car, there isn't a difference in fuelling with 95 or 98.


----------



## kostas97

Well, 98 is also available in Greece and might be used in cars like the ones mentioned, since 100 is very expensive and the difference is no considerable....most cars however use 95, which is also OK and the vast majority of brands also have good quality.

About prices, though, they still remain the same.....95 and 100 are between € 1,75-1,85 and € 1,98-2,08 respectively.


----------



## Attus

Super E10 1.72 today in my small town in Western Germany. Pretty cheap, compared to the Netherlands or France, but the highest price ever at this gas station.


----------



## bd popeye

Fuel prices continue to rise in eastern Iowa. As of today low price for regular unleaded a 10% ethanol blend;

Low price.....$3.04 / US gallon = 0.70 Euros / liter

High price....$3.24 / US gallon = 0.75 Euros / liter


----------



## Barciur

It continues to rise in Pennsylvania as well.

Low price: $3.59 / US gallon = 0.82 Euro / liter
High price: $3.78 / US gallin = 0.88 Euro / liter


----------



## M-NL

Just drove past my local gas station (in the Netherlands) half an hour ago: € 1.999 per liter for Euro95 E10.


----------



## Attus

A handful of gas stations closed in Hungary, they went bankrupt, since they must sell fuel cheaper than the price they buy it. 
The worst is the situation in Nothern Hungary, more and more cars from Slovakia fill up in Hungary - but for gas station owners every customers make a loss so they wish no one fulls up in their station and are frustrated any time they see a customer, especially if he comes from Slovakia.


----------



## Kpc21

Attus said:


> A handful of gas stations closed in Hungary, they went bankrupt, since they must sell fuel cheaper than the price they buy it.


Is Orban going to reincarnate the communist system, or what?

With the state-dictated prices of goods, and that ending up with permanent shortages...

And by the way, if the stations are forced to sell fuel cheaper than they buy it, shouldn't it make sense for them to temporarily shut down? Obviously those larger stations with bars, rest areas etc. anyway make most of their income from selling things other than fuel – but those smaller, even unmanned ones...


----------



## Attus

Kpc21 said:


> And by the way, if the stations are forced to sell fuel cheaper than they buy it, shouldn't it make sense for them to temporarily shut down?


It is strictly forbidden. If they close longer than a usual maintenance, they permit will be withdrawn.


----------



## Kpc21

Sounds like a really oppressive system for businesses...

Isn't the EU complaining about it? I mean, in Poland we have a government often compared to Orban's, but it's absolutely not comparable with what is going on in Hungary; over there, according to what you say, it's a completely different level, and it's already practically an oppressive dictatorship. And somehow EU managed to force the Polish government to some things (e.g. the whole supreme court disciplinary chamber issue), and in case of Hungary it looks like they're doing nothing.


----------



## bogdymol

Fuel prices in Hungary are now capped at 480 HUF/l (approx. 1,34 €). 

In January I refilled at a Shell petrol station on the motorway, and both standard and premium diesel had the same price. 

Yesterday I refilled at an OMV motorway station, and only the standard fuels were sold at 480 HUF. Premium ones were over 500 HUF. 

Why is this? Why one station can go above the price cap, and the other doesn’t?


----------



## Kpc21

Meanwhile... (today at a nearby station)



















And this works without any government price regulation... Just by reducing the taxation.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Kpc21 said:


> Meanwhile... (today at a nearby station)


Road trip!


----------



## bogdymol

It seems that Chris will clinch some Polish highways soon.


----------



## Kpc21

Just for a cheap refuel


----------



## Attus

bogdymol said:


> Fuel prices in Hungary are now capped at 480 HUF/l (approx. 1,34 €).
> 
> In January I refilled at a Shell petrol station on the motorway, and both standard and premium diesel had the same price.
> 
> Yesterday I refilled at an OMV motorway station, and only the standard fuels were sold at 480 HUF. Premium ones were over 500 HUF.
> 
> Why is this? Why one station can go above the price cap, and the other doesn’t?


The price of premium fuels is not capped, they may be sold for any price. But all fuel stations must also sell gasoline Euro 95 and standard diesel, it is not allowed to only sell premium fuels.


----------



## bogdymol

Shell station on M1 motorway sold premium fuels also for 480 HUF. Lucky me I guess. Or was the same fuel in both standard and premium pumps, as you cannot really check them.


----------



## kostas97

It







It's now obvious that those prices are here to stay. As you can see they have gone that up in a 3 week span and nobody knows what is yet to come (one more photo with fuel prices at a local BP gas station btw).


----------



## Shenkey

Going to be higher tomorrow


----------



## Adrian.02

Attus said:


> A handful of gas stations closed in Hungary, they went bankrupt, since they must sell fuel cheaper than the price they buy it.
> The worst is the situation in Nothern Hungary, more and more cars from Slovakia fill up in Hungary - but for gas station owners every customers make a loss so they wish no one fulls up in their station and are frustrated any time they see a customer, especially if he comes from Slovakia.


Romanians who live close to the border might also start doing this, since the gas prices in Hungary are cheaper by 50 bani at the moment(about 10 eurocent, so, it is quite a difference).
Fuel prices in Romania have been skyrocketing for about 2-3 months now, and the gas/diesel gets more expensive (almost) by the day, yesterday, for exemple they charged about 7.03 RON for EURO 95(regular) and 7.06 RON for standard diesel at MOL .Which is roughly 1,42 euros for 95 gas, and 1,43 euros for standard diesel.

You can still find some gas station with prices under 7 RON, but the majority have raised their prices over 7(and prices are still soaring).


----------



## Attus

I suppose today and in the following days das prices will be increased everywhere in Europe, except for Hungary.


----------



## riiga

Spotted 19,44 kr/liter today, which is 1,82 €/liter or $7.65/gallon.


----------



## Corvinus

Switzerland, Thursday night - the Swiss franc hovering around 0.96 EUR


----------



## Attus

Corvinus said:


> ^^ Somewhere in the 1990s, the German greens had been actively campaigning for a consumer price at the pump of 5 DM per liter (about € 2.52)


There is a thing called "inflation". 5 DM of 1995 is in real value approx. €3.70 nowadays.


----------



## mappero

First this, on which is still quite silent in the Netherlands because this company is Dutch...









And this morning in Amsterdam prices are this:


----------



## Slagathor

mappero said:


> First this, on which is still quite silent in the Netherlands because this company is Dutch...
> View attachment 2875903


This company is not Dutch.


----------



## M-NL

ChrisZwolle said:


> Several fuel stations in the Netherlands now report regular Euro 95 petrol for more than € 2.50 per liter.


And what was the reaction of the Dutch government: 'We do not intend to lower the excise duty on fuel, because that is going to create a gap in our budget. We will investigate what we can do.'
That basically means they do not intend to do anything anytime soon.

On the other hand, during my commute to work earlier this week, it seemed that high fuel prices didn't have any influence on people driving habits. Driving well over the speed limits and pedal to the metal every time the light turns green. Even driving up to 10 km/h over the posted limits I still felt slow (the speedometer of my car reads about 4 km/h fast, so I'm also speeding myself).


----------



## Barciur

Currently, in eastern Pennsylvania, our gas price basically across all stations is $4.19 per gallon, which equals 1.01 EUR per liter.


----------



## Cookiefabric

That's one heck of a difference -- Here in The Netherlands we're approaching 10 $ per gallon. 
Makes me wonder how quickly things will change in the USA with such prices (93 Prem. then, otherwise it isn't a fair comparison)


----------



## Slagathor

Cookiefabric said:


> That's one heck of a difference -- Here in The Netherlands we're approaching 10 $ per gallon.
> Makes me wonder how quickly things will change in the USA with such prices (93 Prem. then, otherwise it isn't a fair comparison)


Change to what? The USA is completely car dependent. The average American can't afford to buy an electric car. There's no room for change.


----------



## Kpc21

Soon there will be just no combustion cars made. And I know that most people buy used and not brand new cars – but those as well must have been bought new by one of the previous owners, and at some moment there will simply be no combustion cars on the market.

So people will have to choose between driving very old cars (which might become more expensive than similarly old cars are now) and EVs.


----------



## M-NL

Barciur said:


> Currently, in eastern Pennsylvania, our gas price basically across all stations is $4.19 per gallon, which equals 1.01 EUR per liter.





Cookiefabric said:


> That's one heck of a difference -- Here in The Netherlands we're approaching 10 $ per gallon.


I have a question for everybody: Can you break down the price of fuel in your country into the product cost, duty and VAT?
The Dutch consumer price of € 2,35 per liter breaks down into € 0,408 (21% VAT), € 0,832 per liter fuel duty and € 1,11 per liter for the actual product, distribution and margins.
The price before tax in the Netherlands is already 10 cents per liter more then the US consumer price, which already includes duty. I have a feeling that we in the Netherlands not only pay a lot of tax on fuel, but that it is made worse by an unexplainably high 'base' price of fuel itself, which seems to have made a leap over the last years.


----------



## Barciur

In the US, I am having a hard time to find it. Here is what California is saying goes into their price, as of February 28, 2022.

Distribution costs, marketng costs and profit - $0.47
Crude Oil costs: $2.33
Refinery cost and profit: $1.05
State underground storage tank fee: $0.02
State and local tax: $0.10
State Excise tax: $0.52
Federal excise tax: $0.184
Retail Price PER GALLON: $4.67

CA has some of the highest gas tax in the country, and so does Pennsylvania, but I think PA has lower costs elsewhere, because our prices is about 50 cents lower than CA at this point, if not more. But this is the best I could come up with from a legit source. If anybody has something better, please do post!


----------



## ChrisZwolle

M-NL said:


> The price before tax in the Netherlands is already 10 cents per liter more then the US consumer price, which already includes duty. I have a feeling that we in the Netherlands not only pay a lot of tax on fuel, but that it is made worse by an unexplainably high 'base' price of fuel itself, which seems to have made a leap over the last years.


The exchange rate plays a substantial role in that. The Euro is now valued lower to the dollar than in 2007-2014 (which included the previous price spike).

For example in 2008 the € 1.90 per liter rate was about $ 10 per gallon. Nowadays with fuel being around € 2.40, it's still at $ 10 per gallon.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The fuel chain 'Tinq' in the Netherlands is doing a stunt today: sell fuel at prices from 20 years ago for 1 hour at four locations. That means € 1.17 per liter instead of € 2.40.

The result: a gridlock.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Pretty much at €2/litre (8$/gal) in Estonia as well now:









Source: Bensiini hind jääb hinnatõusu järel napilt alla kahe euro


----------



## sponge_bob

Petrol at €1.99 a litre today in Ireland. Diesel a tad less. They'll both pass €2 tomorrow.


----------



## Ni3lS

Friday the 25th of February here in Germany.. No fun times when your car runs on V-Power 😩


----------



## kostas97

We're all the way for a 2€/liter price tag for 95 octane fuel in Greece, the lowest price is € 1,88/liter and the highest (that i've seen) is € 2,2/liter.
Some people say that it is easily gonna surpass the € 3 limit in the coming months.....let's hope that this never happens.


----------



## Attus

215.9, it's the price of Diesel this morning in the gas station where I usually refill.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

€ 2,000 to refuel a truck. 

Also, accelerating to 80 km/h may cost a truck € 1 per roundabout...


----------



## StefSweden

Updated recommended prices in Sweden today:
Diesel: 26.97 kr/litre (~2.34 €/litre)
Petrol 95 octane/E10: 22.99 kr /litre (1.99 €/litre)

In Sweden there is higher blending of biofuels in diesel than in other EU countries since last year, that's why the diesel is so much more expensive than the petrol.


----------



## johnnyboy55

North Macedonia since today:

E95 1.46 €/litre 
Diesel 1.40 €/litre 
LPG 0.82 €/litre 
CNG 1.48 €/kg


----------



## weathercc

StefSweden said:


> Updated recommended prices in Sweden today:
> Diesel: 26.97 kr/litre (~2.34 €/litre)
> Petrol 95 octane/E10: 22.99 kr /litre (1.99 €/litre)
> 
> In Sweden there is higher blending of biofuels in diesel than in other EU countries since last year, that's why the diesel is so much more expensive than the petrol.


Your rate is little wrong,
By OANDA's rate would Diesel be 2.48€ and 95 be 2.12€/litre.

In Finland both 95 and diesel at 2.18€/litre now.


----------



## g.spinoza

Refueled diesel in Italy at 1.88 €/l
Gas is ~ 2 €/l


----------



## StefSweden

weathercc said:


> Your rate is little wrong,
> By OANDA's rate would Diesel be 2.48€ and 95 be 2.12€/litre.
> 
> In Finland both 95 and diesel at 2.18€/litre now.



It's always difficult with currency rates. I took my rate from one of the largest travel currency exchange companies in Sweden this morning (www.forex.se). Now it has already been updated slightly since I posted my earlier messages. But since the currency rate differ between sell and buy when looking at the web page for a travel currency exchange company it have some impact. I compared with business currency rate at di.se and then I got the same rate as you. See below.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If you want an easy exchange rate, just type: 100 SEK to EUR in Google.


----------



## M-NL

StefSweden said:


> It's always difficult with currency rates. I took my rate from one of the largest travel currency exchange companies in Sweden this morning (www.forex.se).


Indeed difficult. I've found that travel currency exchanges always have pretty bad rates (how else can they make money, because they often claim 'no exchange charges'), compared to direct card payments and exchange rate conversion by my own bank. And of course there is the trick where the buy and sell rates are different.


ChrisZwolle said:


> If you want an easy exchange rate, just type: 100 SEK to EUR in Google.


That's also the method I use a lot, but even Google gets it rates from somewhere (Morningstar it seems). Unfortunately there is no such thing as THE exchange rate, so there will always be small differences.


----------



## Coccodrillo

2.23 €/litre near Belluno/Italy petrol 95 this morning, 2.38 this afternoon in the same fuel station, yesterday I don't remember but it was something around 2.10. Diesel now is 2.26, while yesterday it was 1.97.

Migrol in Switzerland sells petrol at around 2.20 CHF and diesel at 2.30, with the CHF and EUR almost at par.


----------



## Cookiefabric

That leaves only Poland for being on the cheaper side. @Kemo / @SRC_100 Care to confirm?


----------



## Kemo

~6.80 PLN/litre for 95 petrol here. At the moment this is 1.40 €.
But prices are going up every day. So does the PLN/EUR exchange rate...
And they will grow even more. Temporarily we have 0% VAT on fuel, in an attempt to reduce inflation. Well, this won't help much


----------



## ASB298

Today prices in Slovakia OMV N95 1,63€, diesel 1,53€ - can be a bit cheaper in smaller non mainstream stations. Probably cheapest now in central Europe is Hungary 480 HUF (1,24€)..


----------



## SRC_100

Quite common price for diesel is 7,90-7,99 PLN/L ~ 1,61-1,63 EUR/L.
Euro 95 is cca. 0,70-0,90 PLN cheaper than diesel now.

Yesterday (Monday), there werethe most expensive EUR (broke 5,- PLN for a moment), CHF (almost 5,- PLN) and $ ever.


----------



## Corvinus

g.spinoza said:


> Refueled diesel in Italy at 1.88 €/l
> Gas is ~ 2 €/l


In 2012, I spotted diesel at about 1.80 €/l along the Autostrada dei Fiori motorway (which itself has one of the highest road tolls). It seemed frighteningly high and I had the impression only company car users would refuel there.


ASB298 said:


> Today prices in Slovakia OMV N95 1,63€, diesel 1,53€ - can be a bit cheaper in smaller non mainstream stations. Probably cheapest now in central Europe is Hungary 480 HUF (1,24€)..


Really wonder how long the state-mandated cap on Hungarian retail-sale prices can/will eventually go on for. In between, they also imposed price caps on large distributors, easing the pressure on gas stations (i.e., end-customer sale), of which a number already went bankrupt. The tax component is not reduced, that would violate EU regulations among others. It resembles the mechanism of centrally-fixed prices of the socialist economy before 1990. Parliament elections are coming in early April; I imagine the cap might well burst after that.


----------



## Kpc21

Kemo said:


> But prices are going up every day. So does the PLN/EUR exchange rate...


For now, the exchange rate growth seems to have stopped at the level of around 4.90 zł/euro.


----------



## sokool27

Kemo said:


> Temporarily we have 0% VAT on fuel


8%


----------



## StefSweden

New price increase in Sweden this morning. 

Diesel 28.22 kr/litre (~2.611 €/litre) That's up 1,25 kr/litre from yesterday
Petrol 95 octane 23.34 kr/litre (~2.168 €/litre), Up 0.35 kr/litre from yesterday. 

The gap between diesel and petrol price is becoming larger rapidly here now.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Sweden must have the highest diesel price in Europe by now? 

Diesel is now € 2.306 at the 'national recommended price' (i.e. motorway service areas) in the Netherlands


----------



## StefSweden

ChrisZwolle said:


> Sweden must have the highest diesel price in Europe by now?
> 
> Diesel is now € 2.306 at the 'national recommended price' (i.e. motorway service areas) in the Netherlands


Yes, I expect Sweden has the highest diesel prices world wide right now. Beside the high crude oil price on the world market and taxes, it's due to the so called "reduction duty law" which require an increasing amount of biofuel blending in the diesel and petrol from year to year. This law was implemented to reduce CO2 emissions compared to 100% fossil diesel /petrol according to the table below. That means the fossil diesel has to be blended with bio-fuels so the CO2 emissions are reduced by percentage in the table below. For example, year 2022, when burning diesel from a swedish petrol station the emitted fossil CO2 should be 30.5% lower compared to burning 100% fossil diesel. Since the market price on bio-fuels, which are possible for diesel blending, is higher than for the fossil diesel, the higher the biofuel content is, the more expensive the fuel is. When this law was implemented it was not foreseen the today's extreme oil prices but also not the increase in bio-fuel prices. But with the general extreme fuel prices, this reduction duy law has been very criticized the last year by both some polictal parties, as well as from logistic companies and from people who drives a diesel car. This law is also the most stringent law in the EU regarding how large bio-fuel share it is required. To be noted is that the taxes has not been reduced for the bio-fuel share of the fuel.
Bensin = petrol 95 octane


----------



## weathercc

ChrisZwolle said:


> Sweden must have the highest diesel price in Europe by now?
> 
> Diesel is now € 2.306 at the 'national recommended price' (i.e. motorway service areas) in the Netherlands


In Norway is it 27 NOK/l, 2.75€ 









27 kroner literen for diesel: – Aldri sett noe tilsvarende


Onsdag formiddag steg prisen på diesel til over 27 kroner literen i Tromsø.




e24.no


----------



## Ni3lS

Sadge. Lol. Going to Switzerland next week so need to quickly 'profit' from these 'low' prices 🤡 For people from the US, this is about 8.2 gallons for $84,74 - so about $10,33 per gallon. Last time I was in Michigan it was $2.45 per gallon and in California around $3,50 per gallon 😱


----------



## pasadia

I can report that here in Romania we have a sudden hysteria - everyone is going to gas station in order to fill up. Everything started 3 hours ago as someone announced prices over 8 RON (until some days ago prices were below 7 RON). Rumour says that from tomorrow prices will reach 10 RON (2 EUR)/l.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Prices in Luxembourg skyrocketed last night: Energiepreise explodieren - Lange Autoschlangen an Tankstellen

Euro 95: + 0.23 to € 1.89 per liter.
Diesel: +0.38 to € 2.11 per liter

Apparently Luxembourg prices don't change daily but go up or down in large increments. There were long lines at fuel stations, especially for diesel going up by almost 40 cents at once. By comparison, that's a price increase of $ 1.60 per gallon at once.


----------



## Ni3lS

Euro 95 hovering around 2.20 / 2.25 locally here, Super plus is at 2.55 (V-power). Glad I got that 2.43 deal earlier this week 👀 Haven't been driving on the motorway lately so not sure what the prices are there but probably a fat +20 ct/l. At least in the Netherlands the VAT on fuel will be lowered from 21% to 9% from April I read, not sure if they are planning something similar in Germany.


----------



## Kpc21

AnelZ said:


> I always get surprised when I see people commuting for 30-40 km to work. In Sarajevo, if you commute 20km or over it is already a lot and you get asked often why don't you search for a job which is closer.


Usually people commute as long because no job suitable to their education and capabilities is available anywhere nearer...

Many jobs are practically only available in large cities.

95-octane gas over here still costs more or less 7 zł (1.46 euro) on all the stations. Diesel fuel is much more expensive, at some stations reaching even 8 zł (1.67 euro).

I wonder what is the reason why diesel is so much more expensive than gas – normally it's rather cheaper or at a similar price... Is it so because tanks run on diesel, or what?


----------



## M-NL

Kpc21 said:


> I wonder what is the reason why diesel is so much more expensive than gas – normally it's rather cheaper or at a similar price... Is it so because tanks run on diesel, or what?


It's a supply and demand issue. Pretty much all commercial vehicles run on diesel. To keep everything going trucks, trains and ships continue to need large amounts of diesel. Gas is mainly used by private vehicles, which most people try to use as little as possible right now. Diesel usage remained roughly the same, gas usage went down. Crude oil prices went up.
Out of every barrel of crude oil a fraction of gas and a fraction of diesel is produced. The exact mix is determined by the crude oil used. If demand for diesel rises and the demand for gas falls you can't just stop producing gas and only produce diesel. The only thing you can do is try to steer sales by relatively increasing/decreasing the prices of the products. The oil companies are making us pay for the 'wrong' product mix their customers are using.


----------



## kokomo

Kpc21 said:


> I heard about people fuelling them with plant oil, intended for frying on frying pans
> 
> This was true biofuel.
> 
> Though it only works with old diesel engines.


In Argentina euroIII diesel is still sold almost at every pump and the argument against discontinuing it is that there are very old vehicles still in operation which require this type of fuel to function properly.

Euro95 is roughly at $0.50 the liter without any effect to internal prices of the external situation. This is due to a long time regulation which stipulates that local market must first be supplied in order for surpluses be exported, this measure was enforced in order to uncouple local prices from international ones. After all Argentina is a third world country with low salaries in hard currency, therefore if you liberated at all fuel prices government feared they would have mobs burning down buildings along the streets and looting. However, neighboring countries have not the same situation and lots of transborder local traffic has surged accordingly, creating tensions accordingly


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The diesel price in Luxembourg has dropped € 0.42 per liter at once on 12 March.

The price was € 2.112 on 10 March and € 1.695 on 12 March. 

The price of petrol has dropped from € 1.890 to € 1.733 during that timespan.





__





Prix officiels & historique






www.petrol.lu


----------



## AnelZ

Petrol can be found for 1,35 € in Sarajevo but most prices are today 1,44-1,57 € with tendency to go down.


----------



## bd popeye

US oil drops more than 8% and drops below $100 a barrel


The Permian Basin rigs in 2020, when US crude oil production fell by 3 million a day as pressure from Wall Street forced cuts.



goodwordnews.com





Yesterday I gassed up my car for;

$3.78 / US gallon = 0.91 Euros / liter, which was the lowest price in Cedar Rapids Iowa. The high yesterday in Cedar Rapids was $4.32 / US gallon = 1.04 Euros / liter. Of course gas is much higher in most other parts of the US.


----------



## Attus

Fuel prices will be capped in Slovenia, too. 
The German government plans to decrease fuel prices by financial support.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Fuel prices dropped some €0,30/L in a single day in Belgium. In addition, excise duty on fuel for transport is €0.60/L today but will probably be lowerd to €0.35/L. This means that the price for Diesel and Petrol will drop close to €1,50/L.


----------



## g.spinoza

No such drops in Italy.
New record near Brescia:











https://www.bresciatoday.it/social/prezzi-benzina-diesel-brescia.html


----------



## Spookvlieger

How is it possible that it drops 30 and 4à cents a litre in Belgium and Luxemburg but not in Italy? What's differend? Refinaries in Italy have to buy more expensive oil?
That price is crazy, Italian government should step in.


----------



## g.spinoza

Spookvlieger said:


> How is it possible that it drops 30 and 4à cents a litre in Belgium and Luxemburg but not in Italy? What's differend? Refinaries in Italy have to buy more expensive oil?


The Italian minister for Ecologic Transition, Cingolani, bluntly stated that these increases are "a massive fraud" by the oil companies.



https://www.moto.it/news/caro-benzina-il-ministro-cingolani-choc-una-colossale-truffa.html


----------



## Spookvlieger

g.spinoza said:


> The Italian minister for Ecologic Transition, Cingolani, bluntly stated that these increases are "a massive fraud" by the oil companies.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.moto.it/news/caro-benzina-il-ministro-cingolani-choc-una-colossale-truffa.html


Yeah, and who has power to force the oil companies to make those prices lower? 
Nice words, no action. He won't feel the difference with his 4digit taxpayer paid salary won't he?


----------



## g.spinoza

Spookvlieger said:


> Yeah, and who has power to force the oil companies to make those prices lower?
> Nice words, no action. He won't feel the difference with his 4digit taxpayer paid salary won't he?


I'm not sure he has this power. This is not Russia, where what the boss says is law.
But I recognize something, at least, can - and should - be done.


----------



## Spookvlieger

g.spinoza said:


> I'm not sure he has this power. This is not Russia, where what the boss says is law.
> But I recognize something, at least, can - and should - be done.


If Belgium can fix it, Italy can surely fix it 😂


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Spookvlieger said:


> How is it possible that it drops 30 and 4à cents a litre in Belgium and Luxemburg but not in Italy? What's differend?


Apparently Belgium and Luxembourg have a system of maximum prices. I don't know how it works exactly, but the price changes in those countries tend to be larger than elsewhere.

Similar to Italy, prices haven't gone down much in the Netherlands as well. The oil chains probably want to sell off that overpriced bulk purchase first.

Prices in the Netherlands generally change on a daily basis. In Germany it is known that prices vary throughout the day, you pay more at popular times and less at quiet times.


----------



## Spookvlieger

ChrisZwolle said:


> Apparently Belgium and Luxembourg have a system of maximum prices. I don't know how it works exactly, but the price changes in those countries tend to be larger than elsewhere.
> 
> Similar to Italy, prices haven't gone down much in the Netherlands as well. The oil chains probably want to sell off that overpriced bulk purchase first.
> 
> Prices in the Netherlands generally change on a daily basis. In Germany it is known that prices vary throughout the day, you pay more at popular times and less at quiet times.


Belgium has a 'gross distribution margin' it's a calculated price increase(or decrease) based on the average costs of distributing the products (but also includes a margin for e.g.: advertising) afther it leaves the refinaries.. This 'distribution margin' is set by the government together with the excise duty. The distribution margin can be calculated every 24h and only make up 10 to 12 % of the total price. So while there is a maximum price, almost no pumping station actually charges it, besides those along the highway.


----------



## Coccodrillo

g.spinoza said:


> No such drops in Italy.
> New record near Brescia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bresciatoday.it/social/prezzi-benzina-diesel-brescia.html


This filling station is on the island on Lake Iseo/Sebino, and it is the only one, so it has a clear monopoly. Vehicles that quit the island can refuel on mainland, and those that always remain on the island usually do not travel a lot for obvious reasons (except buses, garbage trucks and similar service vehicles). Private vehicles cannot be transported on the island, only residents and special vehicles are allowed on the small ferries reaching it.

In the filling station near Belluno I'm seeing right now fuel price increased from around 2.00 euro/litre (both diesel and 95) one week ago to 2.36 and now to 2.25. Swiss prices at Migrol reached 2.20 for 95/2.30 CHF for diesel, and went down by 15-20 cents on the last days.


----------



## StefSweden

The fuel prices has dropped significantly in Sweden too after the peak in last week.

The new prices today are: Diesel 24,32 kr/l (~2.307 €/l), compared to peak last week of 28.32 kr/l
95 octane: 20.89 kr/l (~1.982 €/l) compared to the peak last week of 23.34 kr/l

Yesterday the government also presented a proposal to reduce the tax temporary between june and october of 1.3 kr/l, freeze the reduction duty of bio-fuel blending on the 2022 yrs level (see my post from last week), so no further bio-fuel blending next year and give all car owners a pay back of 1000 kr (~95€), regardless of how much you drive and how many cars you own. But the political oppostion may vote for even more generous compensation of the high fuel prices. Beside that it has already been decided to reduce the tax with 0.50 kr/l from 1st of May.


----------



## g.spinoza

edit:error


----------



## Coccodrillo

The third decimal for prices on signs should be banned, where it is used it's almost always 9:









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.ch


----------



## bd popeye

sacto7654 said:


> I just paid US$5.49 per US gallon here in Sacramento, California for 87 pump octane (91 RON). Yikes! 💸


Yikes is right! 

I live in Cedar Rapids Iowa. I paid $3.66 a gallon at Sam's Club earlier today.

$3.66 / US gallon = 0.87 Euros / liter

Sam's is not listed in the below link. But I did pay $3.66 a gallon.









Best Gas Prices & Local Gas Stations in Cedar Rapids, IA


Today's best 10 gas stations with the cheapest prices near you, in Cedar Rapids, IA. GasBuddy provides the most ways to save money on fuel.




www.gasbuddy.com


----------



## Attus

Yesterday both gasoline and diesel were under 2 euro again (1.95 and 1.99), the first time at this gas station since late February (Shell, small town in Western Germany).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There are reports of fuel stations running dry in the Netherlands, due to very high demand. The excise duty was reduced by 17 cents on 1 April, resulting in a 21 cent price reduction and many people waited to fuel up until this weekend. Also, for the first time ever, Germans go to the Netherlands for cheaper fuel. Which I don't understand because the difference appears to be minimal right now.


----------



## Slagathor

ChrisZwolle said:


> There are reports of fuel stations running dry in the Netherlands, due to very high demand. The excise duty was reduced by 17 cents on 1 April, resulting in a 21 cent price reduction and many people waited to fuel up until this weekend. Also, for the first time ever, Germans go to the Netherlands for cheaper fuel. *Which I don't understand because the difference appears to be minimal right now.*


People are dumb. They'll have heard that the Netherlands is "cancelling fuel taxes" and they'll have driven over without actually checking the price.


----------



## Klausenburg

ChrisZwolle said:


> Also, for the first time ever, Germans go to the Netherlands for cheaper fuel. Which I don't understand because the difference appears to be minimal right now.


I live in Germany and Sunday I drove to Belgium where I tanked Super E10 with 1.78 Euro. In NRW village where I live the price was something over 2...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Both diesel and petrol are just over € 2 at most pumps in the Netherlands. I believe this is more or less the same as in Germany right now. However Belgium has substantially lower prices as you say. Some Belgian fuel stations near the Dutch border needed traffic control due to the excessively long lineups. 

I don't live close enough to a border to make a trip worthwhile. It's only 40 kilometers to the German border as the crow flies, but it's on low standard roads, so a round trip is over 1.5 hours. Not worth it even if the price difference would be 30 cents.


----------



## Slagathor

ChrisZwolle said:


> I don't live close enough to a border to make a trip worthwhile. It's only 40 kilometers to the German border as the crow flies, but it's on low standard roads, so a round trip is over 1.5 hours. Not worth it even if the price difference would be 30 cents.


I bet you crunched those numbers hard.


----------



## Coccodrillo

Italy postponed its fuel tax cut to 2nd May, the difference with Switzerland is now 25-30 cents less, for the first time ever fuel in Italy is cheaper. Some stations near the border ran out of fuel, and they expect nation-wide a rush of people wanting to refuel the day before the taxes will increase again.


----------



## bogdymol

What’s happening with the fuel tax in Spain?

I refiled my rental car with Diesel at a Repsol gas station in Valencia, price was something like 1,85 €/l, but when I went inside to pay after refueling, I got a discount on the receipt of 25 cents/l, quoting for some Spanish law. So I paid approx. 1,60 €/l.


----------



## mrbondo

bogdymol said:


> What’s happening with the fuel tax in Spain?
> 
> I refiled my rental car with Diesel at a Repsol gas station in Valencia, price was something like 1,85 €/l, but when I went inside to pay after refueling, I got a discount on the receipt of 25 cents/l, quoting for some Spanish law. So I paid approx. 1,60 €/l.


They put the discont in order to avoid a tax cut to face the oil crisis. The discount will be available until June or July.


----------



## bogdymol

Good! Is it the same -25 cents at all gas stations, or only at Repsol? Next week I will be again in Spain, so would be good to know where to refil


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Petrol prices under € 2 per liter seems to be getting more common in the Netherlands.


N377 Nieuwleusen 02 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## ASB298

Hungary extended fixed price of fuel until July 1st at 480HUF (1.30€)


----------



## bd popeye

I returned from a trip to southern Illinois on Monday. When I left Cedar Rapids on the 29th gas was $3.69 / US gallon = 0.92 Euros / liter at a local gas station..not Sam's Club.

Today I saw gas as high as $3.94 / US gallon = 0.98 Euros / liter.

While in southern Illinois most stations were at $4.29 / US gallon =1.07 Euros / liter..or higher.

* Best Gas Prices & Local Gas Stations in Cedar Rapids, IA*


----------



## Ni3lS

bd popeye said:


> I returned from a trip to southern Illinois on Monday. When I left Cedar Rapids on the 29th gas was $3.69 / US gallon = 0.92 Euros / liter at a local gas station..not Sam's Club.
> 
> Today I saw gas as high as $3.94 / US gallon = 0.98 Euros / liter.
> 
> While in southern Illinois most stations were at $4.29 / US gallon =1.07 Euros / liter..or higher.
> 
> * Best Gas Prices & Local Gas Stations in Cedar Rapids, IA*


Still half of what we pay here.. Living the dream 😀 Last time I got gas it was mid-April and I paid just over 2 EUR / liter. The gasoline was actually more expensive in Czechia than in Germany, which was surprising.


----------



## kostas97

Prices of unleaded fuel (95 octane) in Greece are skyrocketing, having reached an average ~ € 2,10 - € 2,15/liter. The government doesn't intent to do something (such as lowering fuel taxes, like the rest of Europe) but hand out "vouchers" to car owners, worth € 40 for 3 months. As you can probably guess, this is a ridiculous amount, especially if you concider how high car usage is in the country and how out of control prices are getting.
Fuel prices in countries like Cyprus, Hungary, Spain and - after the image in post #4894 - Netherlands, really seem like a paradise to us.....


----------



## ASB298

Yesterday I refueled in Hungary N95 premium gas (also price cap same as classic 95 & diesel), price in euros is now *1.26€* liter (*£1.08* liter, *$5.03* US gallon), probably the lowest price of gas within the EU.

On the other hand gas prices in Slovakia are again rising, N95 gas is selling for *1.80€* (*£1.54* liter / *$7.18* US gallon) and diesel *1.82€* (*£1.56* liter / *$7.26* US gallon). For high performance cars you need 98 or 100 RON gas which is around *1.93€* liter (*£1.65* liter, *$7.70* US gallon)


----------



## Ni3lS

ASB298 said:


> Yesterday I refueled in Hungary N95 premium gas (also price cap same as classic 95 & diesel), price in euros is now *1.26€* liter (*£1.08* liter, *$5.03* US gallon), probably the lowest price of gas within the EU.
> 
> On the other hand gas prices in Slovakia are again rising, N95 gas is selling for *1.80€* (*£1.54* liter / *$7.18* US gallon) and diesel *1.82€* (*£1.56* liter / *$7.26* US gallon). For high performance cars you need 98 or 100 RON gas which is around *1.93€* liter (*£1.65* liter, *$7.70* US gallon)


My car needs at least 98, luckily in Germany you can get a Shell 'Smartdeal' for which you pay an annual fee. Depending on the level you choose it's capped at a maximum amount of liters per year in which you get to have V-Power for the price of regular 95. I believe in my case it's about 1800 liters which is more than enough for me. I calculated that after 550-600 liters I am already break even, from that point I just save about 0,20 - 0,30 cts per liter.


----------



## AnelZ

Prices are for quite some time stable in Sarajevo, hovering between 1,48 and 1,67 €/l depending on stations and fuel.


----------



## weathercc

Finland, 2.46e/l for 95E and 2.28e/l for diesel. A neat jump of 30snt for gasoline in just few days...


----------



## Attus

From tomorrow on Hungary has spearated fuel prices, standard diesel and Euro 95 gasoline have two kinds of prices.

480 forints (€ 1.22) for Hungarian motorists (the same capped price as before)
market based free price for foreigners.
What counts is the registration of the car, not the nationality of the driver. 
Since fuel in Hungary is dramatically cheaper than in the neigbouring countries, quite many foreigners fill up in Hungary, casing significant losses for gas station owners, it won't be possible any more.


----------



## g.spinoza

Attus said:


> From tomorrow on Hungary has spearated fuel prices, standard diesel and Euro 95 gasoline have two kinds of prices.
> 
> 480 forints (€ 1.22) for Hungarian motorists (the same capped price as before)
> market based free price for foreigners.
> What counts is the registration of the car, not the nationality of the driver.
> Since fuel in Hungary is dramatically cheaper than in the neigbouring countries, quite many foreigners fill up in Hungary, casing significant losses for gas station owners, it won't be possible any more.


Isn't this against EU laws?


----------



## Attus

g.spinoza said:


> Isn't this against EU laws?


Of course it is, but who cares?


----------



## g.spinoza

Attus said:


> Of course it is, but who cares?


Maybe Von Der Leyen will...


----------



## bzbox

Attus said:


> From tomorrow on Hungary has spearated fuel prices, standard diesel and Euro 95 gasoline have two kinds of prices.
> 
> 480 forints (€ 1.22) for Hungarian motorists (the same capped price as before)
> market based free price for foreigners.
> What counts is the registration of the car, not the nationality of the driver.
> Since fuel in Hungary is dramatically cheaper than in the neigbouring countries, quite many foreigners fill up in Hungary, casing significant losses for gas station owners, it won't be possible any more.


Any news on how much is the price for foreigners now or where to check current prices?


----------



## Attus

bzbox said:


> Any news on how much is the price for foreigners now or where to check current prices?


I don't know how to check prices. Obviously none of the check websites can show two different prices for the same product at the same gas station. 
Average price for gasoline is today 660 forint (€ 1.68), for diesel 680 forint (€ 1.73).


----------



## M-NL

The Dutch government also came up with an interesting plan to reduce CO2 emissions: Companies need to pay a CO2-tax on all their emissions, but up to now that excluded company vehicles. They're investigating ways to include those vehicles. One of those ways is a different fuel tax for private and company vehicles.
As if the fuel wasn't expensive enough in the Netherlands: Starting June the price difference between the Netherlands and Germany for a liter of 95 octane petrol will rise to about 50 cents per liter. Petrol station owners in the border regions are already voicing that their existence may be in danger. As always the Dutch government will start an investigation on what to do...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

M-NL said:


> Starting June the price difference between the Netherlands and Germany for a liter of 95 octane petrol will rise to about 50 cents per liter.


I've seen some conflicting numbers, some say 30, 35, 40 or even 50 cents difference.

Right now the price difference is pretty minimal, but the Dutch government has already reduced the fuel tax by 17 cents (about 22 cents including VAT). Germany is going to reduce it by 30 cents.

I'm wondering when and how they are going to re-establish the old fuel tax. Germany said that the lower fuel tax only applies through the summer, but if prices remain very high, are they going to jump it back by 30 or 35 cents in September? That would be wildly unpopular.

I also think the proposed oil boycott of Russia is counterproductive. It will likely escalate oil prices significantly, putting a huge burden on consumers and industry, while at the same time Russia will get much higher prices for their oil, maybe even offsetting the loss of the European market revenue. Support for such a boycott will dwindle quickly if the oil prices escalate significantly in a time already plagued by high inflation.


----------



## Slovenia_

In Slovenia prices are:

Diesel: 1,668 eur/L
Super 95: 1,560 eur/L

They are fixed until 10.8.2022 and are the same on every gas station (including highways).

So if you will travel through Slovenia i advise to fill up the tank, because it is the cheapest price in region.


----------



## kostas97

Those prices seem amazing compared to ours in Greece....today I refilled (95 octane fuel) with € 2,26/liter....not to mention the price for 100 octane fuel, which (depending on the gas station) ranges from € 2,4 to € 2,58/liter.

Whatever you choose is a burden for your pocket here. People from Europe and other places coming to our islands will surely be surprised by the prices there. For instance, 95 octane fuel might even cost you the same as 100 octane in Athens, that is € 2,56.....outstanding.

And the best is yet to come....or maybe not. 🤔


----------



## riiga

Paid 22,39 kr/liter today, or 2,13 €/liter / $8.67/gallon. I think it's the highest I've ever paid (in SEK) for regular 95.


----------



## ASB298

Attus said:


> From tomorrow on Hungary has spearated fuel prices, standard diesel and Euro 95 gasoline have two kinds of prices.
> 
> 480 forints (€ 1.22) for Hungarian motorists (the same capped price as before)
> market based free price for foreigners.
> What counts is the registration of the car, not the nationality of the driver.
> Since fuel in Hungary is dramatically cheaper than in the neigbouring countries, quite many foreigners fill up in Hungary, casing significant losses for gas station owners, it won't be possible any more.


Curious to see how it will work in real life, this article says that it is unfeasible









Petrol Station Owners: License-Plate-Based Fuelling Unfeasible


The Association of Independent Petrol Stations’ President considers the government’s decision to allow only cars with Hungarian registration plates to fill up with price-capped fuel unenforceable, reports HVG. Gábor Egri, President of the Association of Independent Petrol Stations, said that the...




hungarytoday.hu


----------



## valkrav

Attus said:


> From tomorrow on Hungary has spearated fuel prices, standard diesel and Euro 95 gasoline have two kinds of prices.
> 
> 480 forints (€ 1.22) for Hungarian motorists (the same capped price as before)
> market based free price for foreigners.




This can create new business for hungarian  
After making a full tank
cross the border


----------



## bogdymol

valkrav said:


> This can create new business for hungarian


License plate rental, to be used only inside gas stations while refueling.


----------



## Attus

ASB298 said:


> Curious to see how it will work in real life, this article says that it is unfeasible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petrol Station Owners: License-Plate-Based Fuelling Unfeasible
> 
> 
> The Association of Independent Petrol Stations’ President considers the government’s decision to allow only cars with Hungarian registration plates to fill up with price-capped fuel unenforceable, reports HVG. Gábor Egri, President of the Association of Independent Petrol Stations, said that the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hungarytoday.hu


I'm currently in Hungary. I borrowed my mother's car for a short trip, and filled up of course before giving it back her.
Full (i.e. not capped) price must be displayed directly at the pump:
PXL_20220529_092226282 by Attila Németh, on Flickr
Full prices must be displayed as well while you fill the tank:
PXL_20220529_092240021 by Attila Németh, on Flickr
Before actually paying I had to show the registration card of the car to the shop assistant, she pressed a button and a discount, the difference between full and capped price was applied:
PXL_20220529_092619544.MP by Attila Németh, on Flickr
(I bought some other products, too, that's why the picture is blurred and the sum to be paid more than the actual fuel price).


----------



## Adrian.02

^
Well, the uncapped price in HU is greater than the price of gasoline in RO!


----------



## Coccodrillo

Switzerland will not reduce its fuel taxes soon, also because changing a law is quite a slow process (the governent can't really take quick decisions, except in emergencies).

Two days ago two fuel stations in Como near the border didn't have petrol, but just diesel. South of Como I found diesel sold at 1.86€, compared to 2.26€ in Switzerland, and that's up to 25€ less for a full tank. As historically Switzerland had ever had lower fuel taxes than Italy, literally dozen of fuel stations have been built near the border on the Swiss side, and few on the Italian side. Now many of the Swiss ones have (temporarily?) closed or switched to automatic payment only, and Italian stations are always running out of fuel.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They say that the biggest fuel price difference in the Schengen Zone from 1 June will be Netherlands - Germany with some 40 cents difference. They expect a flood of Dutch motorists into the German border region to fuel up, even worse than usual. Right now the prices are similar, after the Netherlands reduced the fuel tax in April.

The largest price difference between two neighboring countries in the EU is between Greece and Bulgaria with 67 cents difference. Countries bordering Hungary also have a big price difference, but now only for motorists with Hungarian plates.


----------



## Klausenburg

M-NL said:


> Starting June the price difference between the Netherlands and Germany for a liter of 95 octane petrol will rise to about 50 cents per liter.


That's kind of bullshit. As I live in Germany and work in Netherlands I can confirm that currently the prices are fairly similar, the difference is maximum 10 cents between Limburg (NL) and NRW (Germany) - between 2.04 - 2.14 for E10 (95 octane). When the tax cuts will be introduced in Germany, most probably the prices will be at the level of Belgium - between 1.90 - 1.95 for E10. That article is wrongly comparing the prices on tank stations on motorways in NL - between 2.35 - 2.40 with the future prices on non - motorway in Germany, which I repeat, will be similar with the current prices in Belgium.


----------



## bogdymol

Are you doing a roadtrip in Poland?

I had to refuel yesterday. My local Shell station priced diesel at 2,009 €/l.


----------



## Adrian.02

Adrian.02 said:


> Fuel prices are also rising steadily in Romania:
> -95 gasoline has an average cost between 8,25 and 8,40 RON
> -Diesel is getting closer and closer to the 9 RON threshold, even surpassing it in some gas stations.
> 
> Now, I shall also mention the conversion into euros:
> -95 gasoline has an average cost of around 1,70€
> -Diesel costs between 1,80€-1,82€


Yesterday, I paid 8,58 Ron(1,74€) for 95 gasoline.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I refueled in Hungary today. The price on the big signs was 479 HUF but I had to pay 810 HUF/l. 😭


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> I refueled in Hungary today. The price on the big signs was 479 HUF but I had to pay 810 HUF/l. 😭


Yes. Hungary has, as you all may know, double pricing (it was recently extended to October 31st). It is strictly regulated: the big sign must display the price for Hungarian cars, but the pump itself must display the price for foreigners.


----------



## bogdymol

I am still wondering how Hungary did not get in big trouble with the European Commission because of this.


----------



## Attus

bogdymol said:


> I am still wondering how Hungary did not get in big trouble with the European Commission because of this.


They have something else to do.


----------



## Kpc21

ChrisZwolle said:


> Poland probably has the lowest fuel price in the EU right now (except in Hungary only for Hungarians).


Today I even heard governmental propaganda commercials on the radio about it xD

People are anyway generally angry at the government (and specifically at Obajtek, the CEO of the state fuel conglomerate Orlen) because of those prices. They claim that the fuel price went up much more than the price of crude oil, and it's getting consumed by Orlen in their margin. I have no idea if it's true or not, but I guess it's not that simple, if the price went up the same or even more in the whole EU.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Oil is paid for in dollars. I don't know about the zloty vs. dollar, but the value of the euro dropped against the dollar, so we have to pay more for the same $ 120 barrel of oil than last year or 10 years ago. This explains largely why fuel prices are now higher while oil prices are similar to earlier price peaks.


----------



## Kpc21

Złoty is very slowly but steadily losing its value with respect to euro and it has been going on already for quite many years, practically over a decade. It sped up with the start of the pandemic, and now it continues because of the war in Ukraine.

The price of euro in złoty:










So if it's dollar getting more expensive with respect to euro causing those price increases, in Poland it should be getting even worse (though obviously it isn't because of the excise tax and VAT manipulations).


----------



## Stuu

Diesel is at £1.989 (€2.32/$9.89gal) this evening, petrol at £1.829 (€2.13) which is a massive swing over the past few weeks when petrol was more expensive.


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E

According to Bloomberg, Norway is the European "champion".








At $10 a Gallon, Norway’s Motorists Feel the Fuel Pinch


Gasoline prices in oil-rich Norway hit $10 a gallon, making it Europe’s most expensive place to fill up.




www.bloomberg.com





The government has recently decided they will not reduce any of the taxes on fuel.


----------



## AnelZ

Fuel climbed the last days to around 3,5 KM/BAM per litre in Sarajevo which translates to almost 1,8 € while it was around 1,6 € less then two weeks ago. The differences between 95 and diesel is mostly around 0,05-0,10 €. Before all of the happenings in the world 3 KM for litre (1,53€) was a "magical" mark which people thought the price would never go above but it seems now it will even reach 4 KM per litre (2,05 €). Over 80% of fuel consumed in Bosnia and Herzegovina is diesel.

Our currency is pegged to € at a exchange rate of 1 € = 1,95583 BAM (1 BAM = 0,51129 €), the same as the former Deutsche Mark (which was an accepted currency all across the country although not legally) and currently Bulgarian Lev.


----------



## kostas97

Prices and expensiveness of fuel are spiraling out of any control here in Greece. 95 octane fuel costs - in most cases - more than € 2,38/liter. For reference, I refilled with € 2,42/liter (which was among THE CHEAPEST in my area!!). And that is the case in Athens only, you can just imagine what is going on in other parts of the country, as well as the situation with the 100 octane (€ 2,62 - € 2,75 or even € 2,8/liter, at least in Athens).
For diesel, the price is somehow lower, here it lies at ~ € 2 - € 2,1/liter.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It turns out that Poland doesn't have the cheapest fuel in the EU. It's probably Slovenia. I paid € 1.56 per liter today and all stations seem to be at that level. 

Hungary is even lower, but only for Hungarians. 

It's kind of odd to see regular E5 at € 1.56 while 100 octane is € 2.30 here in Slovenia.


----------



## AnelZ

My guess is regular E5 has been stored as reserves and now released by the state in order to keep the prices as low as possible, while 100 octane wasn't.


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> It's kind of odd to see regular E5 at € 1.56 while 100 octane is € 2.30 here in Slovenia.


The price of E5 is capped in Slovenia, it may not be higher than 1.56. The price of premium fuels is not capped.


----------



## weathercc

Salo, Finland....
95E5: 2.539€/l
Diesel: 2.449€/l
Theese are abround average prices in Finland, 95E5 varys between 2.40€/l and 2.75€/l...


----------



## mariusvonbucovina

In Botswana (where fuel carries zero taxes), the current prices are:


Petrol 93 - 15,24 Pula ~ 1,19€, 1.25$
Petrol 95 - 15,43 Pula ~ 1,20€, 1.26$
Diesel 50 - 16,64 Pula ~ 1,30€, 1.36$


----------



## Ni3lS

54°26′S 3°24′E said:


> According to Bloomberg, Norway is the European "champion".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At $10 a Gallon, Norway’s Motorists Feel the Fuel Pinch
> 
> 
> Gasoline prices in oil-rich Norway hit $10 a gallon, making it Europe’s most expensive place to fill up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government has recently decided they will not reduce any of the taxes on fuel.


I felt it.. I wasn't able to get gas for under 2,60 EUR / L. I got gas in Sweden yesterday for much cheaper, can't remember exactly the rate. In Denmark there is the illusion that it's cheaper but the DKK is actually quite strong against the Euro, so prices here are almost as high as in Norway. Driving back to Germany tomorrow, I wonder what's left of those 'low' prices since I was out of the country since May.


----------



## Kpc21

ChrisZwolle said:


> Oil is paid for in dollars. I don't know about the zloty vs. dollar, but the value of the euro dropped against the dollar, so we have to pay more for the same $ 120 barrel of oil than last year or 10 years ago. This explains largely why fuel prices are now higher while oil prices are similar to earlier price peaks.


Supposedly, the price is now also much higher than a few years ago, when dollar exchange rate and the crude oil price combined were similar to now.

And złoty has lost a little bit of its value, but it's incomparable with the fuel price change.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Apparently the fuel price in Slovenia is going to increase by 20 cents on Tuesday. Lots of fuel stations have run dry. All fuel stations between Nova Gorica and Bovec were out of fuel.


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> Apparently the fuel price in Slovenia is going to increase by 20 cents on Tuesday. Lots of fuel stations have run dry. All fuel stations between Nova Gorica and Bovec were out of fuel.


Hungary had the same issue. If fuel is so much cheaper than in the surrounding countries, many foreigners will fill up there. And especially by diesel, filled by trucks that do not fill 35l but ten times so much, you can run out of fuel very fast. Fuel consume in Hungary increased by 200 percent in a feew weeks. Hungary reacted by abolishing capped prices for foreigners, Slovenia may take another option.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

If I read correctly, the fuel price along motorways will be liberalized, while elsewhere there will be a cap around € 1,70. Which would still make Slovenia among the cheapest.


----------



## prophecus1

Meanwhile in Malaysia
RON95 petrol - RM 2.05 per liter (0.44 Eur)
RON97 - RM 4.38 per liter (1.08 Eur)
Diesel - RM 2.15 per liter (0.46 Eur)

RON97 is unsubsidized, but the price is changed weekly. RON95 and Diesel continue to be subsidized, but it is straining the government's coffer. It's unlikely the subsidy will be lifted soon as election is coming. To reduce smuggling across the Thai and Singaporean border, foreign registered car is allowed to purchase RON97 petrol or (subsidized) diesel only, while stations near the border limit sales to every vehicle.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Last day of lower fuel prices in Slovenia:










Pretty much every station had run dry. I was running out of fuel so I had to go into Italy to refuel for € 2.20 per liter. 

Even in Tarvisio the two fuel stations had run dry, but a tanker truck had just pulled up to one fuel station, so I waited half an hour to refuel, the low fuel light had come on for a while so I rather played it safe than to drive elsewhere for fuel.


----------



## ASB298

Overall price depends on how many full tanks someone usually does fill up. In my case it varies from 1 up to 3 tanks, so on average 1.5-2 full tanks per month. That's about 75-150 litres (20-40 US gallons) per month. What about you?

Average prices in Slovakia (last week):
N95 (E10) 1.91€/L
Diesel (B7) 1.89€/L
100+ octane (E5) 2.07€/L

These are record high prices for Slovakia, according to some news, taking into account inflation, prices are on the same level as they were in around 2016 at 1.60€/L


----------



## Ni3lS

Back in Germany, paid 1,96 / L yesterday at an Autohof along the A7 (includes 25 ct discount on V-Power Racing).


----------



## Verso

Fuel prices in Slovenia will be ~€0.2 per litre more expensive than today, so most gas stations have run out of fuel, which our PM described as scandalous. I was lucky to find a gas station that still had some fuel.


----------



## valkrav

Who can guess fuel price in this country where I stay now?


----------



## AnelZ

In Bosnia and Herzegovina the government now justify itself for rejecting to suspend some taxes on fuel with the reasoning that it would lead to stations running dry and cause widespread disturbance and/or panic  prices over here are around 1,79 €, with some fuel on some stations reaching 1,92 €. Considering the average net wage for the country is around 600€, this is quite expensive.


----------



## valkrav

ChrisZwolle said:


> fuel price in Slovenia is going to increase by 20 cents on Tuesday.





Slovenia_ said:


> In Slovenia prices are:
> 
> Diesel: 1,668 eur/L
> Super 95: 1,560 eur/L
> *They are fixed until 10.8.2022*


I loose something? What day is it today? August? Sptember?


----------



## Attus

valkrav said:


> I loose something? What day is it today? August? Sptember?


They've simply realized (just like the Hungarian government did a few weeks ago) that those prices were not affordable.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Payed €2,146/l for diesel today in Belgium. Probably one of the cheaper gas stations around.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Attus said:


> They've simply realized (just like the Hungarian government did a few weeks ago) that those prices were not affordable.


Slovenia also had a change in government in the meantime. 

I drove through four countries today: Italy, Switzerland, Austria & Germany. 

In Italy, petrol prices are around € 2,10. In Switzerland, I've seen around 2,30 CHF. In Austria I've seen mostly around € 2,10, but one was at € 1,99. The fuel stations I passed in Germany are around € 1,95 (all non-motorway prices).


----------



## valkrav

valkrav said:


> Who can guess fuel price in this country where I stay now?


Nobody know? 
Here, in LIbia full it costs less than one liter in cheapest europe country, 
9-10 dinars, aprox 1,9 euro
Not so important than with it you can drive half of km (may be 2/3) usualy you drive with full
because quality of fuel and bad car maintenance


----------



## kostas97

I've seen a table with the price of 95 octane fuel in every country and I see that we (Greece) are the 5th most expensive country in Europe, which is (the least) outstanding....can somebody from the 4 countries above us confirm the facts of this table?


----------



## weathercc

kostas97 said:


> View attachment 3404254
> 
> 
> I've seen a table with the price of 95 octane fuel in every country and I see that we (Greece) are the 5th most expensive country in Europe, which is (the least) outstanding....can somebody from the 4 countries above us confirm the facts of this table?


For Finland above price looks, sadly but true, quite accurate...


----------



## Kpc21

The Polish state fuel conglomerate announced that the fuel on their stations, till the end of summer holidays, will be 30 gr (0.3 PLN, something like 0.06 EUR... with the current prices it's 5% of the price) cheaper with they loyalty card.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

TotalEnergies has announced that they will offer a € 0.12 per liter discount at motorway service areas across France this summer:









TotalEnergies boosts fuel discount at French motorway stations


TotalEnergies has increased a summer discount on French fuel prices by 2 cents as the government pressures companies to do more to help customers grappling with accelerating inflation.




www.reuters.com


----------



## bogdymol

I am on Lanzarote island. Here both petrol and diesel are priced at 1,62 - 1,69 €/l, but when you refuel, you get an additional 20 cents discount offered by the government of Spain.


----------



## Corvinus

The eligibility for the Hungarian price cap of 480 HUF per liter of fuel (either diesel or gasoline) was further narrowed down this Saturday. In the late morning, a gov't press conference revealed that from noon that day, only vehicles registered on private individuals remain eligible for the reduction. For company-registered vehicles, the market price is due (with the exception of taxis).
A Hungarian vehicle title is and remains required for obtaining the reduced price - this restriction had already been enacted earlier.

Long lines of cars were to be seen at the gas stations all day that Saturday.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I've seen some media reporting that the Hungarian government is running out of money because they can't access EU recovery funds. 

480 HUF is also a very low price, even in normal market conditions. Was it even 480 HUF in 2021? 480 HUF = € 1.20 per liter.


----------



## ASB298

ChrisZwolle said:


> I've seen some media reporting that the Hungarian government is running out of money because they can't access EU recovery funds.
> 
> 480 HUF is also a very low price, even in normal market conditions. Was it even 480 HUF in 2021? 480 HUF = € 1.20 per liter.


But MOL owns Slovnaft in Slovakia which is supplied with low cost russian oil but sells for higher market price, similar in Czechia MOL and I believe in Croatia. So MOL has now much higher profit. So they can balance it easily and keep capped price. Different story is in west Europe where low cost oil doesn't come from Russia..


----------



## Spookvlieger




----------



## bd popeye

Gas prices in Iowa continue to drop;









Gas prices continue to trend down in Iowa


Gas prices in Iowa continue to trend down, as we're paying an average of 79 cents less than a month ago. The average price is $3.




cbs2iowa.com





.....the average price is $3.81 state wide.


----------



## Eulanthe

I've seen 6.70 PLN today, or 1.42 EUR. Prices are really dropping over the last few days.


----------



## riiga

I filled up for 19,73 kr/liter a few days ago, now it seems to be hovering a few eurocents higher at just below 20 kr (1,93 €/l or $7.5/gallon).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The petrol prices have dropped below € 2 per liter for the first time in half a year on some stations in the Netherlands.


Tango Zwolle 07-08-2022 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## Klausenburg

Tonight, in Nordrhein-Westfalen, Germany:


----------



## SeanT

I was in Hungary last week and I paid HUF 701/L


----------



## Ni3lS

I paid 1,65 / L in NRW (Germany) yesterday. Almost a full tank for under 100 EUR


----------



## AnelZ

95 is below 3,00 KM/BAM over here in Sarajevo which is around 1,5 €. That 3 KM was like a psychological barrier although already the price passing 2,5 KM (1,28 €) was seen very high.

But the vast majority of vehicles over here use Diesel which is still slightly above 3 KM and stand at around 1,6 €.


----------



## g.spinoza

Prices are down a bit in Italy. I just refueled with diesel at a no-logo place in Brescia for 1.667 €/l , a price I had not seen in a while. Branded places are at 1.79 or higher


----------



## valkrav

today Altopascio 1,635 both diesel and benzina


----------



## johnnyboy55

Couple days ago in Turkey- Alanya region:

Diesel 23 TRY/*1.26* EUR/l
Benzin 21.5 TRY/*1.17* EUR/l
LPG 11 TRY/*0.60* EUR/l


----------



## Attus

A lot of gas stations in Hungary do strike this weekend, they won't sell fuel on Saturday and Sunday (Saturday, Aug 20th is the national celebration day of Hungary).


----------



## Kpc21

I am planning a road trip in south-east Europe beginning this Friday. Will probably be in: Slovakia, Hungary, Romania, Serbia, starting from Poland.

From what I checked, not counting Poland with our absolute bargain prices, all locals complaining about they're too high (xD), the fuel is most expensive in Slovakia, while the price in: Hungary (the commercial one, for foreigners), Romania and Serbia is more or less the same; slightly lower in Hungary, but it's a eurocents difference.

Thus I'm planning to get a full tank before the Polish border (maybe not directly right before it, as it's likely to be expensive there because of Slovaks refuelling and because it's a touristic region), then refuel normally according to the needs wherever I'll be (except Slovakia, but I only just want to cross it anyway), and on the way back before entering Slovakia from Hungary unless I'll have enough fuel to reach Poland.

Can you confirm the above, about the prices?


----------



## Attus

Kpc21 said:


> I am planning a road trip in south-east Europe beginning this Friday. Will probably be in: Slovakia, Hungary, Romania, Serbia, starting from Poland.
> 
> From what I checked, not counting Poland with our absolute bargain prices, all locals complaining about they're too high (xD), the fuel is most expensive in Slovakia, while the price in: Hungary (the commercial one, for foreigners), Romania and Serbia is more or less the same; slightly lower in Hungary, but it's a eurocents difference.
> 
> Thus I'm planning to get a full tank before the Polish border (maybe not directly right before it, as it's likely to be expensive there because of Slovaks refuelling and because it's a touristic region), then refuel normally according to the needs wherever I'll be (except Slovakia, but I only just want to cross it anyway), and on the way back before entering Slovakia from Hungary unless I'll have enough fuel to reach Poland.
> 
> Can you confirm the above, about the prices?


Euro 95 is nowadays around 670 forint (~ 1.69 €). Prices decreased significantly recently. At motorway stations prices are higher. However, this weekend, just like written in #5077, many gas stations in Hungary will be closed.


----------



## centillion

Serbia:









Romania:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A tiny fuel station on Avenue Kléber in Paris. Photo taken today.


----------



## johnnyboy55

centillion said:


> Serbia:
> View attachment 3668571
> 
> 
> Romania:
> View attachment 3668576


Damn! What happened with LPG prices in Serbia? Almost 1 Euro/l ? 112 RSD is 0.97 EUR. I filled today for 0,70 Euro in Poland or 3.19 PLN.


----------



## Kpc21

Attus said:


> Euro 95 is nowadays around 670 forint (~ 1.69 €). Prices decreased significantly recently. At motorway stations prices are higher. However, this weekend, just like written in #5077, many gas stations in Hungary will be closed.


I drove today through Hungary. Passed 3 gas stations (two motorway ones and one at a normal road). Two of the state company MOL (including the one at a normal road) and one with an elephant in the logo. No sign of the strike.

BTW, I am not sure if I remember correctly, but it seemed to me that the price shown on the totems was the same for all those stations and quite low, 480 forints? Do they show the price for Hungarians on the totems now?

BTW#2, I noticed that the traffic on Hungarian motorways was very low. I drove from the Slovak border M30 – M3 – M35. M30, especially before Miskolc, was completely empty, M3 had some traffic, M35 – again, practically no traffic at all. Is it because of the national holiday you mentioned?



johnnyboy55 said:


> I filled today for 0,70 Euro in Poland or 3.19 PLN.


I believe I recently saw LPG at prices of slightly above 3 zł, like 3 zł and several groszes.


----------



## ASB298

M30 from SK to Miskolc is always almost empty. Doesn't matter which day. Totems whole the time show 480ft price.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I also drove M30: M30 Tornyosnémeti - Miskolc

And it indeed had very light traffic, over half the traffic seems to be trucks.


----------



## Eulanthe

Kpc21 said:


> all locals complaining about they're too high (xD),


They are too high!  

My local petrol station is down to 6.35 PLN, or 1.34 EUR.


----------



## Kpc21

Southern Poland has much higher prices. I refuelled yesterday in Nowy Sącz and most stations in the city had 95 gasoline for 6.89 PLN. I found one Orlen with something around 6.74 and used it. If you add the current Orlen promotion with which you can get a 0.30 PLN discount at most 3 times a month (actually, most chain stations in Poland introduced similar special offers after Orlen did so; usually you have to sign up for the loyalty program of the chain and then you get a 0.30 PLN discount with some limitations that depend on the specific chain) – I paid 6.44 PLN. 

But on Wednesday I refuelled in Łódź, also at Orlen, and I paid...










6.62. Effectively 6.32.

About an hour later, the prices at all Orlen stations in Łódź dropped to 6.54...

Now I am in Romania, and the prices at the stations here are around 7.40 – 7.50 RON. 1 RON = 1 PLN.


----------



## Attus

Kpc21 said:


> BTW, I am not sure if I remember correctly, but it seemed to me that the price shown on the totems was the same for all those stations and quite low, 480 forints? Do they show the price for Hungarians on the totems now?


Yes. The commercial price is displayed at the pump.



> BTW#2, I noticed that the traffic on Hungarian motorways was very low. I drove from the Slovak border M30 – M3 – M35. M30, especially before Miskolc, was completely empty, M3 had some traffic, M35 – again, practically no traffic at all. Is it because of the national holiday you mentioned?


M30 between the border and Miskolc had an AADT of 4-6,000 in 2021 (heavy trucks: 2,200).


----------



## g.spinoza

In Brescia this morning:









It's the first time I see diesel pricier than gas in Italy, although I'm sure it has been like this before. The vast majority of gas stations I encountered in my today's journey (440 km to Central Italy) has diesel pricier as well, except for one (I think it was Tamoil) which had them vice versa.


----------



## bogdymol

That's cheaper than in Austria! This has never happened before, I always took care to refuel just before entering Italy from Austria in the past, as the difference was semnificative.

Now in Austria both diesel and petrol are priced approximately at 1,75 €/l.

Yesterday I was in Germany, Passau area. Petrol was around 1,70-1,80 €/l, depending on the station, but diesel was priced slightly above 2 €/l at all stations. Why this big difference?


----------



## g.spinoza

bogdymol said:


> That's cheaper than in Austria! This has never happened before, I always took care to refuel just before entering Italy from Austria in the past, as the difference was semnificative.
> 
> Now in Austria both diesel and petrol are priced approximately at 1,75 €/l.
> 
> Yesterday I was in Germany, Passau area. Petrol was around 1,70-1,80 €/l, depending on the station, but diesel was priced slightly above 2 €/l at all stations. Why this big difference?


The one I posted is a no-logo station, the cheapest I know. Elsewhere prices are above 1,7 and comparable to Austria.
Another thing I noticed is that the difference with prices on motorway stations is much smaller than before. During my trip today I saw prices around 1,79 up to 1,90, which is approximately the same as few months ago, while prices on urban stations have grown considerably.


----------



## Ni3lS

Could be that people are stocking up on heizöl again in anticipation of the winter. This could cause diesel prices to rise significantly. I also noticed today that the V-Power Diesel is 20 cts / L more expensive than gasoline V-Power here in Germany.


----------



## Kpc21

Today I drove through Romania and noticed quite a wide spread of 95-octane gas prices. From 7.44 up to 7.99 RON. Interestingly, the lowest prices (7.44 or 7.45) were at Lukoil stations. Do people in Romania boycott them, so that they had to lower the prices?

I refuelled at OMV, and it was quite weird. The price on the totem was 7.54, at the pump it showed up as 8.04. Then I read a text on the pylon that said (in Romanian, so I am not sure how well I understood it) that they deduct 0.50 RON based on their loyalty app or something like that. But finally I got this deduction on the receipt.

Though actually... it seems that the lady made an error and charged me for a fuel from another pump. But as when I came back to complain, she printed out a non-fiscal receipt for my pump, it came out that I anyway paid some 10 RON less than I should – I said OK and didn't complain any more


----------



## bogdymol

In Romania there is a state subsidy that you receive 0,50 RON (about 0,10 €) discount when paying for the fuel. This is what you have seen. There is no discount for having an app.

Regarding Lukoil, they were always the cheapest in Romania. Maybe that's why people consider their fuel of lower quality than the others. As a coincidence, almost always when there is an issue such as "10 cars refueld at gas station X, and after driving a few km they broke down", it is almost always a Lukoil station. Stay away from them. 

I can recommend refueling from OMV (most expensive gas station brand), Rompetrol, MOL or Petrom. You should not have issues with these ones.


----------



## Kpc21

Do the prices on the totems normally include that 0.5 RON subsidy, or not?

Maybe some of the prices I saw didn't (and therefore they were of the order of 8 RON), some others did (so they were of the order of 7.5 RON)?

That OMV didn't seem expensive. Regarding MOL... I don't feel good supporting Orban...

In Poland the Amic stations (which are Lukoil in disguise) don't have any worse fuel then other stations. Anyway, nobody actually imports gasoline to Poland, they all just add some additives and resell what Orlen and Lotos make in their refineries. The bad quality fuel at some stations may come either from tanks at the station that allow leaking rainwater into them, or the owners (of the individual stations – when they are franchise or privately-owned) deliberately adding water to the fuel as a form of cheating.


----------



## Blackraven

Anyone have current fuel prices for Australia? (particular New South Wales area)


----------



## Kpc21

johnnyboy55 said:


> Damn! What happened with LPG prices in Serbia? Almost 1 Euro/l ? 112 RSD is 0.97 EUR. I filled today for 0,70 Euro in Poland or 3.19 PLN.


In Romania, the LPG is also quite expensive. I am seeing prices of above 4 RON, so something like 0.80-0.90 euro. Much higher than in Poland, where it may be even below 3 PLN (1 PLN is almost the same as 1 RON).


----------



## centillion

Blackraven said:


> Anyone have current fuel prices for Australia? (particular New South Wales area)





https://fuelprice.io/nsw/


----------



## Blackraven

centillion said:


> https://fuelprice.io/nsw/


Oh wow.
Is the $1.88 in Australian dollar or US Dollar?

If it is in AUD$, then wow. 
1 AUD$ = PHP 38.82
AUD$ 1.88 = PHP 73

Fuel in Australia is same or cheaper than the Philippines?
Considering that Australia has higher income levels than us, this has me shocked.


----------



## Barciur

Weird situation in my area. Some Americans will know, Costco has gas stations that are generally cheaper than others in the area. However, the discount is usually about 10 to 20 cents per gallon.

While in general, my area's gas prices currently are at around $4.19 to $4.29 per gallon, there is a Costco and a gas station next to it which are battling it out. Their price was $3.59 per gallon yesterday and today when I went back, it was $3.57. Both of them are going down by a cent. Kind of crazy, but I am not complaining, as in the months of August through October, I am at a gas station basically every other day.


----------



## M-NL

Blackraven said:


> Fuel in Australia is same or cheaper than the Philippines?
> Considering that Australia has higher income levels than us, this has me shocked.


There seems to be little to no logic in fuel price level and income level around the world.

The 10 most expensive countries are a mix of high and low income countries:








Same for the countries with about the same prices as Australia:









Source (both graphs): Gasoline prices around the world, 22-Aug-2022 | GlobalPetrolPrices.com (prices in euro per liter)


----------



## bogdymol

ChrisZwolle said:


> Not in France...


Why are prices in France so low compared to other European countries? Are they sourcing their oil from mainly African countries instead of Russia?


----------



## g.spinoza

M-NL said:


> But they do not restrict older petrol cars?


When Euro 5 diesel cars are banned, so are petrol Euro 0-1.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

g.spinoza said:


> When Euro 5 diesel cars are banned, so are petrol Euro 0-1.


Euro 0 is pre 1992
Euro 1 is pre 1996

Euro 5 is pre 2014

(there is a 1 - 1.5 year grace period with euro emission standards)



bogdymol said:


> Why are prices in France so low compared to other European countries? Are they sourcing their oil from mainly African countries instead of Russia?


TotalEnergies has decided to funnel some of their profits back to their consumers, so they offer a € 0.20 discount on top of the French government fuel tax reductions. 

This is why fuel prices quickly dropped from € 2.00+ to the € 1.30 - 1.40-ish range. 

Other chains had to follow suit, I was in France during the introduction of this discount (1 September) and in the first days Total was 40 - 50 cents cheaper than many other fuel chains. So everyone went to a Total service station while the other chains saw almost no customers. After a few days, prices at other fuel stations began to drop as well, I refueled for less than € 1.50 per liter at some non-Total fuel stations.

In fact I never refueled at Total due to the long lineups. I'm not going to wait 30 minutes to refuel.


----------



## g.spinoza

ChrisZwolle said:


> Euro 0 is pre 1992
> Euro 1 is pre 1996
> 
> Euro 5 is pre 2014
> 
> (there is a 1 - 1.5 year grace period with euro emission standards)
> 
> 
> 
> TotalEnergies has decided to funnel some of their profits back to their consumers, so they offer a € 0.20 discount on top of the French government fuel tax reductions.
> 
> This is why fuel prices quickly dropped from € 2.00+ to the € 1.30 - 1.40-ish range.
> 
> Other chains had to follow suit, I was in France during the introduction of this discount (1 September) and in the first days Total was 40 - 50 cents cheaper than many other fuel chains. So everyone went to a Total service station while the other chains saw almost no customers. After a few days, prices at other fuel stations began to drop as well, I refueled for less than € 1.50 per liter at some non-Total fuel stations.
> 
> In fact I never refueled at Total due to the long lineups. I'm not going to wait 30 minutes to refuel.


I know.
Apparently they decided diesel pollutes while petrol doesn't.


----------



## Attus

g.spinoza said:


> I know.
> Apparently they decided diesel pollutes while petrol doesn't.


What is basically true:it is NOT about small paticles, but about NOx. And even Euro 6 diesel emits more nitrogen-oxids, than a gasoline car from the 60s.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That's why there are separate Euro Emission Standards for diesel and petrol cars.


----------



## M-NL

Attus said:


> What is basically true:it is NOT about small paticles, but about NOx. And even Euro 6 diesel emits more nitrogen-oxids, than a gasoline car from the 60s.


Are you sure about that? Euro 3 petrol allows 0,15 g/km of NOx and Euro 6 diesel 0,08 g/km of NOx.


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> That's why there are separate Euro Emission Standards for diesel and petrol cars.


However, if you inhale it and will be ill, your lunge does not know if it was emitted by a petrol or a diesel car.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Emission standards or environmental regulations are always a trade-off between health, environment, practicality, feasibility & cost.

In the past diesel inherently had higher NOx emissions than petrol cars. This field has leveled significantly (thanks to AdBlue).


----------



## M-NL

The modern exhaust gas aftertreatment systems are almost as big as the engine they are mounted to and massively complex. And complex equals expensive. More expensive to buy, run and repair, regardless if you run petrol or diesel. Emission standards will continue to get more strict, just like several other automotive standards, such as road safety.
That has already led to a severe reduction in the amount of small cars introduced to market, because they are getting to expensive to develop and build.


----------



## Kpc21

In Łódź the 95 gas price has dropped down to even 6.11 zł ~ 1.30 euro.

Some stations have it more expensive, some 6.25 zł – but still it's practically the level from right before the Russian invasion.


----------



## Blackraven

As someone that may consider moving to Australia in around two years time, I am actually surprised that many of them drive long distances.

13,000 kilometers per year (on average).

Jesus Christ.
In comparison, we had our Toyota Camry for 10 years.........yet it only has 50,000 kilometers of mileage.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

You're already at 13,000 kilometers per year if your commute is 27 kilometers one way. (27 km * 2 * 5 days & 47 weeks on average?) And 27 kilometers is not a very distant commute, in fact it's likely near average. 

Plus, you have all other kinds of travel: recreational, vacation, social, shopping, etc.

So 20,000 per year is not uncommon at all. Even in tiny Netherlands there are plenty of people who rack up 30,000 - 40,000 kilometers per year.


----------



## Blackraven

ChrisZwolle said:


> You're already at 13,000 kilometers per year if your commute is 27 kilometers one way. (27 km * 2 * 5 days & 47 weeks on average?) And 27 kilometers is not a very distant commute, in fact it's likely near average.
> 
> Plus, you have all other kinds of travel: recreational, vacation, social, shopping, etc.
> 
> So 20,000 per year is not uncommon at all. Even in tiny Netherlands there are plenty of people who rack up 30,000 - 40,000 kilometers per year.


Wow even Europeans love driving long distances?
That is interesting.

Personally, here in the Philippines (at least in my case):
I rarely drive more than 10 kilometers per day.

Heck, there are even days where I do not drive at all haha


----------



## bogdymol

Since I bought my car I have driven, on average, 18.500 km a year. This considering that I walk to work, so all km are week-end shopping, week-end leisure trips and holidays.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I also drive around 18,000 kilometers per year and I only use my car for commuting to work 1 or 2 days per week. I usually work from home since 2020, or commute by train. I take the car if I need to visit a project site.


----------



## g.spinoza

Blackraven said:


> Wow even Europeans love driving long distances?
> That is interesting.
> 
> Personally, here in the Philippines (at least in my case):
> I rarely drive more than 10 kilometers per day.
> 
> Heck, there are even days where I do not drive at all haha


When I was living in Germany I drove about 35000 km per year.
My current car has just reached 110,000 km in its 5 years. That's 22000 km per year: considering that I barely drove during the first year of pandemic, during active years I drove closer to 27000 km per year.


----------



## Ni3lS

bogdymol said:


> Since I bought my car I have driven, on average, 18.500 km a year. This considering that I walk to work, so all km are week-end shopping, week-end leisure trips and holidays.


Same for me, I use public transport to get to the office if at all. Car is only used for shopping and holidays. Closing in on 15.000 kilometers so far this year. In 2020 I was at only 8000...

Back on topic, this was on the A96 in Germany yesterday. I have seen even more expensive than this as well:










Here is Slovenia I saw regular 95 for just 1,35 / L.


----------



## bd popeye

We drive about 10,000+(16093.5 km) miles a year. Our average gas mileage is about 30mpg235.215/(30 US mpg[/B]) = 7.84 L/100km. On long trips we have averaged as high as 235.215/(39 US mpg) = 6.031 L/100km. Public transportation? No way. I like driving my car. Plus too many weirdos on the bus and the bus stops running on Sundays,Holidays and after 1800..(6pm). Compared to when I lived in San Diego the traffic here in Cedar Rapids is nuthin'!!

=======================================================================









Average gas prices in Iowa jump over 15 cents in the last week


Average gasoline prices in Iowa have risen 15.5 cents per gallon in the last week.Gas prices are now averaging $3.62/g today, according to GasBuddy's survey of




cbs2iowa.com





Gas prices are now averaging $3.62/g today, according to GasBuddy's survey of 2,036 stations in Iowa.

Prices in Iowa are 7.0 cents per gallon higher than a month ago and stand 64.6 cents per gallon higher than a year ago.

According to GasBuddy price reports, the cheapest station in Iowa was priced at $3.09/g yesterday while the most expensive was $4.29/g, a difference of $1.20/g.

The national average price of gasoline has risen 3.2 cents per gallon in the last week, averaging $3.67/g today. The national average is down 17.5 cents per gallon from a month ago and stands 49.3 cents per gallon higher than a year ago, according to GasBuddy data compiled from more than 11 million weekly price reports covering over 150,000 gas stations across the country.

The national average price of diesel has declined 5.1 cents in the last week and stands at $4.88 per gallon.

Here is how to convert the fuel prices to Euros;

If you type in "$2.25/gallon to EUR/liter" you get a conversion like this 
$2.25 / US gallon = 0.562839939 Euros / liter

Thanks *riiga..*


----------



## Coccodrillo

As many of you know in Italy at manned fuel stations there are usually separate pumps, self-service and staffed, with different prices. Recently I saw a tourist refueling by himself from a staffed pump, and when he discovered that he had to pay the higher price even if he had refueled by himself, he started shouting to the staff accusing them of scamming him.

I have never understood why in Italy there are such "staffed lanes", while in Switzerland where you always have to refuel by yourself this hasn't ever caused problems to anyone. I understand even less how it is possible that sometimes these staffed lanes are actually used, in a country where the average wage is around 1700€ a month.

I don't know if this double price system is used anywhere else, as I have not travelled by car outside Switzerland and Italy in the last 10 years except three times in Austria.

Another difference I didn't know is that in this occasion the staff asked me to move the car away from the pump before paying soa s to allow the following customer to refuel, while the single time I did it in Switzerland the staff asked me the opposite, telling me that until the moment the customer pays, the pump is locked and the following customer would't be able to refuel anyway.

I paid 1.67 €/litre for unleaded, I don't remember the price for staffed lanes. The price in the Migrol service station nearest to me is now 1.89 CHF/litre, or 1.98 €, although it is quite easy to find a 3 to 5 cents discount voucher. The difference on a full tank is around 17€, so most fuel stations near the border lost more than 90% of customers and started to lay off staff.


----------



## Attus

bogdymol said:


> What’s the current diesel price in Hungary for non-residents?


Around 840 forint, i.e. almost precisely 2 Euro.


----------



## bogdymol

So basically same price as in Austria. 

I was considering filling up in Hungary when I will transit it next week, but the price is the same, so it doesn’t bring anything.


----------



## AnelZ

Diesel stands at around 1,82 € over here in Sarajevo. 95 is at around 1,45 €.

Huge difference and "sadly" around 73% of personal vehicles in Bosnia and Herzegovina are diesel powered while just around 20% are petrol/gasoline.

P.S. There weren't any measures taken in order to bring down the price of fuel i.e. the normal VAT of 17% is in the price included as well as all other taxes and excises.


----------



## DarkLoki

I spent some weeks on Gran Canaria and never paid more than € 1,00 / Liter. The last time I pad € 0,989 / L. Kinda a surreal experience, I actually took a picture to show back home . Of course there are countries with cheaper petrol, but the psychological effect is different when the price is given in your own currency. I don't remember ever seeing prices below € 1,- in the Netherlands, I think prices were already above that level when we changed to the Euro? I was to young to drive back then so I'm not sure.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I remember reporting in the late 1990s about how fuel was going over a 'Rijksdaalder' per liter (and how people would surely ditch their cars at such prices). A Rijksdaalder was 2.50 NLG / € 1.13 per liter. 

I started driving in 2006, petrol was about € 1.30 per liter at that time, but it dropped to around € 1.15 around 2009. I drove a diesel car for a while, I remember paying less than € 1 per liter in Andorra.


----------



## bogdymol

I remember that I once paid 0,909 €/l at my local full-service OMV station. Now not even the cheap automated stations are under 2,00 €/l for diesel.


----------



## bd popeye

_Very interesting facts about diesel fuel Worldwide in the link below dated April 13th 2022;_









20 Staggering Diesel Car Sales Statistics


Diesel car sales statistics show that diesels are still a mainstay regarding consumer vehicles, and they’re not letting up in commercial waters.




carsurance.net


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Diesel prices have dropped by almost 20 cents in November in the Netherlands so far. No tax changed occurred. There were drops of 3 cents per day, which is rather unusual. 

Petrol has dropped by about 7 cents.


----------



## Attus

Hungarian oil company MOL announced, from next week on they won't deliver fuel to certain gas stations. Stations not owned by MOL but buying fuel from MOL are involved. How many of them, is not precisely known, experts guess about 10-20% of all the gas stations in Hungary. 
MOL announces every week, how much fuel they can deliver to gas stations not owned by themselves, and today they reported 0 for the next week and certain stations. 
Since it is basically not possible for them to buy fuel from another provider (at least no by so short term), those stations have to close.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is this due to the Druzhba Oil Pipeline not pumping any oil via Ukraine to Hungary?


----------



## Attus

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is this due to the Druzhba Oil Pipeline not pumping any oil via Ukraine to Hungary?


It has several factors:

Capped prices
Pipeline issue
Refinery maintenance in Százhalombatta
Very low level of strategic oil reserve in Hungary.


----------



## Kpc21

Do Hungarians still appreciate the government's decision to continue the energy dependence on Russia instead of going away from it as much as possible together with the rest of the EU?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The fuel prices are dropping very fast in the Netherlands. Petrol prices are now approaching € 1.70 per liter at some stations, while last week the cheapest ones were mostly over € 1.90. A fuel station on my run has dropped 12 cents in only 2 days.

The 'recommended price' (i.e. motorway service area price) has also dropped below € 2 for the first time in over a year.


----------



## bogdymol

About 2-3 weeks ago I filled my tank in Austria with diesel priced at 2,01 €/l. It was one of the cheapest stations available, as I checked on various apps before refilling. Yesterday I drove for a few km and noticed diesel priced as low as 1,82 €/l. Quite an abrupt price decrease. Hopefully it keeps going that way.


----------



## Speedster

Current prices in Slovakia:
Diesel 1,80€/L
Petrol 95 1,67€


----------



## valkrav

Italy yesterday

Diesel 1,75€/L
Petrol 95 1,64€


----------



## AnelZ

Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina

Diesel ~1,7 €/l
Petrol 95 ~1,5 €/l


----------



## Corvinus

Kpc21 said:


> Do Hungarians still appreciate the government's decision to continue the energy dependence on Russia instead of going away from it as much as possible together with the rest of the EU?


I'm not aware of any gov't decision to _explicitly_ remain with Russian energy carriers where equivalent alternatives from other suppliers are available. For example, LNG from Qatar or the US at _n_ times the price of Russian pipeline delivery is not an equivalent alternative (even less so with present day Hungary lacking a sea port); nor would be a sudden ditching of all co-operation in the area of nuclear power, just to start over from field zero with a non-Russian (Western, Korean, ...) supplier.
That does not imply one has to stay with majoritarily Russian imports forever, and there actually are measures undertaken to reduce dependency (among them, an increase in firewood for winter heating - even though trees freshly cut can be used starting next winter the earliest), along with the ongoing debate. An overnight transition is not viable, at least not in Hungary's case. Condemning the war does not justify jeopardizing basic provisions, such as energy, by knee-shot type overhastened sanctions is what many think.


Attus said:


> MOL announces every week, how much fuel they can deliver to gas stations not owned by themselves, and today they reported 0 for the next week and certain stations.
> Since it is basically not possible for them to buy fuel from another provider (at least no by so short term), those stations have to close.


While this sounds drastical, there already were a few closures of gas stations pretty soon after introduction of government-imposed price cap. Initially, all motorists paid the capped price, including company car drivers and those of foreign registered vehicles. Thus, a number of stations could not sustain selling fuel for less than their purchase price.

The biggest idiocracy in all this is posting the 480 HUF price on the large panels and then indicating the market price on the small display directly at the pump. Confusion and conflicts at the cash desk with foreign drivers were pre-programmed 🥴


----------



## Attus

Prices decreased significantly here, in Germany, as well. Both diesel and gasoline are cheaper now than in August, although taxes were temporarily decreased in summer. Diesel is the first time under 1.90 since February. And it was 4 cents cheaper at the evening than in the morning. 
E10: 1.749
Diesel: 1.839
(Western Germany, small town).


----------



## Barciur

In Pennsylvania, prices have not decreased drastically, but I have noticed a slight downward trend. Currently, diesel is at $5.99 a gallon which is below $6 threshold that it has been at for a while. Gasoline has dropped below $4 as well, to $3.99 a gallon. 

This currently translates to €1.54 per liter of diesel and €1.02 per liter of gasoline.

Please note, however, that Pennsylvania is probably the most expensive in the area. Even just going one state over to Delaware, gasoline drops down to $3.69 per gallon (so €0.95 per liter) and looking at down south, I am seeing averages of $3.30 per gallon (€0.85 per liter).


----------



## bd popeye

Barciur said:


> Currently, diesel is at $5.99 a gallon which is below $6 threshold that it has been at for a while. Gasoline has dropped below $4 as well, to $3.99 a gallon.


That much huh? Today in Cedar Rapids Iowa I filled up my Camry for $3.20 a gallon;

$3.20 / US gallon = 0.82 Euros / liter

The low price for diesel is $4.99 a gallon;

$4.99 / US gallon =1.29 Euros / liter

The high price for diesel is $5.09 a gallon;

$5.09 / US gallon = 1.31 Euros / liter.

p.s. I know no one that has a diesel vehicle of any sort.


----------



## Barciur

bd popeye said:


> p.s. I know no one that has a diesel vehicle of any sort.


That is another fair point - most cars here are NOT diesel, there is very few diesel cars driving around. My father has a mercedes van that is diesel, and my uncle has a pick up truck which is diesel - they are both electrical contractors and those are work vehicles. Personally, I've heard of a total of ONE person here who had a diesel passenger vehicle. They are just really not a thing compared to Europe.


----------



## Attus

Attus said:


> Prices decreased significantly here, in Germany, as well. Both diesel and gasoline are cheaper now than in August, although taxes were temporarily decreased in summer. Diesel is the first time under 1.90 since February. And it was 4 cents cheaper at the evening than in the morning.
> E10: 1.749
> Diesel: 1.839
> (Western Germany, small town).


The last time I filled up was 5 weeks ago, at the same fuel station, the price of E10 was 1.909. Today:
2022-11-27_06-38-31 by Attila Németh, on Flickr


----------



## bd popeye

Here in Cedar Rapids Iowa USA today I saw a price of $3.00 a gallon which might be a gimmick for the Thanksgiving holiday weekend.

$3.00 / US gallon = 0.77 Euros / liter

But wait!! I then saw a couple of stations at;

$3.09 / US gallon = 0.80 Euros / liter

Most stations are hovering around;

$3.29 / US gallon = 0.85 Euros / liter


----------



## riiga

Prices here are down to just a bit over 19 SEK, saw 19,14 kr/liter yesterday which is 1,75 €/liter or $6.75/gallon.


----------



## Attus

No more capped prices in Hungary. 
The Hungarian government cancelled the capped prices, immedately. They anncounced it last night.


----------



## bogdymol

What? I wonder what made them take this decision. Orban-economics do not work???


----------



## Attus

bogdymol said:


> What? I wonder what made them take this decision. Orban-economics do not work???


They don't. There was an essential lack of fuel supply recently in Hungary, the majority of gas stations ran dry, even in Budapest. Capped prices were no more sustainable.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Hungarian government scraps price cap on fuels as shortage worsens


Hungary's government scrapped a price cap on fuels on Tuesday after a lack of imports and panic buying led to fuel shortages across the country in the past days that oil and gas group MOL said created a "critical situation."




www.reuters.com





_MOL said earlier on Tuesday that the only solution to alleviate the serious fuel shortage was to create the conditions for increased imports, as MOL was not able to import any more products, while its Danube refinery was still undergoing maintenance and running at 50-55% capacity. 

"About a quarter of our filling stations have run completely out of stock," Hernadi said. He said it would take up to two months to restore imports, and stability. But the scrapping of the price cap would help alleviate the shortage on the market within a few days, he said.

The price of petrol will rise to about 640 forints per litre, while the price of diesel will be 699 forints._

€ 1.56 per liter is the new petrol price and € 1.70 for diesel.


----------



## AnelZ

The difference between 95 and Diesel is now at ~0,13 €, down from a maximum of 0,26 € couple of months ago. Diesel is now at ~1,6 € in Sarajevo


----------



## Eulanthe

bogdymol said:


> What? I wonder what made them take this decision. Orban-economics do not work???


The situation was absolutely dire in some areas. A friend lives about 30km outside Budapest, and none of her local petrol stations had fuel a few days ago. 

It's not a surprise that the cap was scrapped, but this is really, really going to hurt in Hungary.


----------



## yohaniv

Here (in SLO), as quick googling confirms, it is 1,36 for 95 vs 1,67 in Hungary. And here it is capped. Cap price is adjusted every 14 days.

Plenty of shit tho. For now.

OTOH Local news. Fuel scarce in Hungary. EU to blame, says Orban & co.


----------



## johnnyboy55

Prices in North Poland:

*E-95* 6.54 PLN or 1.40 € \l
*Diesel* 7.74 PLN or 1.65 € \l
*LPG* 3.07 PLN or 0.65 € \l
*CNG *6.70 PLN or 1.43€ \m3


----------



## Coccodrillo

The capped price in Hungary already excluded taxes (VAT included), right? I mean, the 480 HUF went all to partially cover the refinery/import price, and nothing to taxes, I suppose. So that the fuel station owners had to cover the difference between the price and the fuel and the capped price, but not taxes.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The capped price in Hungary is still significantly higher than what they pay in the U.S. including taxes. In some states the fuel price dropped below $ 3, which is only € 0.75 per liter, compared to the capped price of 480 HUF / € 1.15 per liter.


----------



## bd popeye

I just gassed up my car for $2.77 a gallon at Hy-Vee using my fuelsaver card.

$2.77 / US gallon = 0.71 Euros / liter

Most stations are at $2.95 a gallon;

$2.95 / US gallon = 0.76 Euros / liter

The highest price I saw this morning was;

$3.25 / US gallon = 0.84 Euros / liter

_Normally we don't purchase much in Hy-Vee, however I had .20 Cents on my fuel saver card.So I used it!






Hy-Vee Fuel Saver + Perks


Information and registrations for the Hy-Vee Fuel Saver + Perks® program.




www.hy-vee.com





Once you have signed up for Fuel Saver + Perks®, or your Hy-Vee Fuel Saver + Perks® card is linked to your online account, you can earn fuel discounts by purchasing eligible products in store and scanning your Hy-Vee Fuel Saver + Perks® card, scanning your barcode from the Hy-Vee app or providing your phone number at the register. You can also earn online through Aisles Online by logging into the Aisles Online account associated with your card with each online purchase. Look for the Fuel Saver promotional items by finding the Fuel Saver icon online, on store shelf signs or in our weekly ad. Fuel discounts will be loaded to your number automatically with each eligible purchase. And when you use your number, you'll also be eligible for other perks and rewards._


----------



## bd popeye

Most stations in my area are now below $2.99 a gallon. This morning I paid;

$2.74 / US gallon = 0.71 Euros / liter

$2.99 / US gallon = 0.77 Euros / liter


----------



## Barciur

Most stations in my area in Pennsylvania have dipped down to around $3.60 a gallon, with some still closer to $3.70.

This morning, I paid:

$3.59 / US gallon = 0.89 Euros / liter


----------



## AnelZ

Prices are going down in Sarajevo as well, a bit later then in other European countries, like always. At least diesel is now finally below 3 KM (1,54€/l) which is kinda a mental barrier. I don't expect for the price to ever again go below 2 KM (~1€) like it was a possibility in the past.

1,31-1,39 €/l for 95
1,41-1,46 €/l for diesel


----------



## Coccodrillo

Italian government decided to reinstate fuel taxes as they were until around March 2022. These reductions costed it around 7.5 billion euro, in the form of lost tax income.

The fuel prices in the fuel station near where I am now in Veneto region went up 20 cents overnight. Diesel from 1.769 to 1.953, unleaded from 1.669 to 1.853 euro. But diesel is still cheaper than the Migrol station near my home in Switzerland, that asks 2.09 and 1.79 CHF respectively, that is 2.11 and 1.80 EUR.

That's also one of the rare occasions in Italy where the advertised price does not end with a 9 in the third decimal digit.

Switzerland has never lowered its fuel taxes in 2022 unlike its neighbours, which led to fuel stations near the border loosing 90% of their sales. Some have even been closed because of that (just temporarily, in the case of the big fuel companies).


----------

